# The Official Cigar Thread



## Zarathustra19

Hey guys, as promised in the Cigar reviews thread, I've created this thread to celebrate the general hobby of cigar smoking. Post pictures or thoughts regarding cigars, humidors, cutters, lighters, tobacco types, and anything else related to the smoking of premium cigars! 

 Unfortunately, as a college student, I've run out of smokes for the time being, but I'll post as I get the chance. Just as I do in the cigar review thread. Thanks!


----------



## tjohnusa

I took up cigars to help quit cigarettes....I know, I know. I have dabbled with cigars for the last year but recently (6 mos ago) ordered a package deal of humidor and cigars from Thompson. They had the "old timers" with that original order and were out of stock when I wanted to reorder. They sent the "pheonix" instead and I love this smoke, very fresh tasting and mild. I like the maduro wrapper and robusto size. I work with a guy that is really into cigars and he gave me a Opus X to try. I kept it in my humidor for a couple months and checked it out last week. It was like smoking FIRE, full flavor smokes are not for me, well at least not yet. Oh, by the way I haven't smoked a cigarette in a couple months.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey all, I thought I'd try to post a few pics of my favorites. Unfortunately, Padron is a very tricky cigar to get pictures of without having the actual cigar in your hand. So, I'm posting a pic of the St. Luis Rey Rothschilde. Granted, I don't have the actual cigar in hand, once again, but I guess I'll just try to jumpstart the picture aspect of this thread. 

 tjohnusa, congratulations on no cigarettes! I'm the same way when it comes to full strength, once in a blue moon.


----------



## seanohue

I think I'll be the first to post pics of my humidor. It's lookin a little low right now as I just sent out a bunch of sticks but I will be restocked soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should have some Opus and Anejo on the way today too and I'll be sure to put those up once they come.

 Top Shelf:



 Second Shelf:



 And the yard/loaners:


----------



## velogreg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* 
_I think I'll be the first to post pics of my humidor. It's lookin a little low right now as I just sent out a bunch of sticks but I will be restocked soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should have some Opus and Anejo on the way today too and I'll be sure to put those up once they come.

 Top Shelf:



 Second Shelf:



 And the yard/loaners:


_

 

The second one from the left(first photo), is that a Cuban Montecristo? If it is congrats, that is one of my favorites and the Fuentes are excellent.


----------



## seanohue

Nah, I'm not that lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a NC Monte white.


----------



## seanohue

Ah, and my new arrivals:





 Anejo No. 50 and Opus X Perfecxion No. 5


----------



## Zarathustra19

recommend me a box of relatively cheap cigars for a birthday present.

 Mild please, preferably robusto size!


----------



## grawk

la gloria cubana wavell maduros are my favorite <$5 cigar, and fit your bill nicely.

 If you can find them, fuente short stories are a good pick too


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* 
_recommend me a box of relatively cheap cigars for a birthday present.

 Mild please, preferably robusto size!_

 

can ya give some more parameters? brand? wrapper type? Just going on mild, go with the Perdomo Champagnes. Theyre mild and are pretty nice (but are a little more than $5 a stick). Could also try CAO gold; I wasn't a big fan of them but a lot of people like em.


----------



## wakeride74

I really need to get out and try some more... maybe join a club or something. I love the Cohiba Tora Tube so much that every time I buy I get that! I found them on some site (can't remember which right now) for about $ 73 for a box of 10... after all is said and done it's about $8 per cigar vs. $18.99 each at Bev Mo.


----------



## pne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* 
_Nah, I'm not that lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a NC Monte white._

 

its a shame you guys can't get cubans as easily down there. Would it be illegal to ship one down there from canada?


----------



## Chiliman

Yes, it is illegal to ship anything made in cuba to united states, but i don't think the person receiving them would mind


----------



## pne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* 
_Yes, it is illegal to ship anything made in cuba to united states, but i don't think the person receiving them would mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that does it, montecristo #4's for everyone in this thread for christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, they may be a little frozen by the time they cross the border


----------



## elrod-tom

About 6 years ago, I pretty much had to give up cigar smoking because of some nasty allergies and sinus issues (bad enough that two surgeries were required). Prior to that, I used to smoke a couple of times a week. 

 I still partake a couple of times a year it seems, but I'm a lot more selective about what I smoke when I do. The good news is, because I live in the greater Detroit area, that usually means a road trip with friends to Windsor and Cuban cigars!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a humidor these days...at least not one that is stocked with anything. SIGH...I miss cigar smoking. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* 
_can ya give some more parameters? brand? wrapper type? Just going on mild, go with the Perdomo Champagnes. Theyre mild and are pretty nice (but are a little more than $5 a stick). Could also try CAO gold; I wasn't a big fan of them but a lot of people like em._

 

No brand preference, preferably maduro or natural wrapper. I think I might go with the la gloria cubanas right now. I've had some before, and I think my friend would like them as well


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pne* 
_that does it, montecristo #4's for everyone in this thread for christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course, they may be a little frozen by the time they cross the border 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I WOULD LOVE YOU!!!!!

 Zarathustra - Can't speak for maddies, havent found one I liked yet. Natural wrapper though, go for some Fonseca Serie F. I got a fiver of em off CBid for like $10, I'm sure you could get a box for under $50.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Sweet, seanohue, much appreciated. I would also like to second the loving if montecristos were sent. lol. fat chance, but still.


----------



## OGTL

I find it humourous that this thread is found to be totally acceptable(it is) but if one posted a MARIJUANA thread, it would be bashed on!

 My assumptions (which can be proven) show how well the government has brainwashed north america!

 Either way, I've never smoked a cigar. Do you guys smoke more for the taste, and just hold it in your mouth instead of fully inhaling and *****ing up your lungs?

 But I'll admit some of those cigars in the first picture make my mouth water.


----------



## pne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OGTL* 
_I find it humourous that this thread is found to be totally acceptable(it is) but if one posted a MARIJUANA thread, it would be bashed on!

 My assumptions (which can be proven) show how well the government has brainwashed north america!

 Either way, I've never smoked a cigar. Do you guys smoke more for the taste, and just hold it in your mouth instead of fully inhaling and *****ing up your lungs?

 But I'll admit some of those cigars in the first picture make my mouth water._

 

I would not bash you for posting a marijauna thread, and if it were legal I would be smoking it with you! Yes cigars are smoked for the taste, I only inhale the smallest amount, like 0.1% throughout the entire smoke. They are smoked differently than cigarettes.


----------



## chef8489

MMM cigars, now that is somethig I love. I love a double maduro when I get the chance. I have a 300ct humidor, that until I started buying audio equiptment, I kept full. I have a Cohiba habana once and a while. I have a supplier up in Canada that will ship to the U.S. As far as others I enjoy Punch after dinners double maduro cigar. La Gloria Cubana maduro, Romeo y Juliet aniversario, Sancho Panza double maduro, Ashton Maduro, and La gloria cubana series R. I perfer a churchill size around 7x50, but acording to the cigar it varries. I also smoke a pipe if i want a different flavor than my cigars. I enjoy a strong English with Latikia or the new McClellands Cajun series.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OGTL* 
_I find it humourous that this thread is found to be totally acceptable(it is) but if one posted a MARIJUANA thread, it would be bashed on!

 My assumptions (which can be proven) show how well the government has brainwashed north america!

 Either way, I've never smoked a cigar. Do you guys smoke more for the taste, and just hold it in your mouth instead of fully inhaling and *****ing up your lungs?

 But I'll admit some of those cigars in the first picture make my mouth water._

 

A marijuana thread would most likely be bashed because marijuana is illegal. And not that I have anything against weed, but it DOES have some effects that cigars do not have on the brain. 

 Most people do just hold the smoke in their mouths, but the select few inhale. 

 The American people might be brainwashed, but that's another thread entirely.


----------



## tjohnusa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* 
_recommend me a box of relatively cheap cigars for a birthday present.

 Mild please, preferably robusto size!_

 


 Zara,

 These are the cigars I mentioned in my earlier post http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default...search&uid=367
 This company has reasonable shipping rates and some great deals that include a cherry humidor. Check out the online catalog and order a home catalog. They also carry most of the other brands mentioned by others. In my first order I got a humidor and it's quite nice, will hold ~50 sticks and has a hygrometer and dial type indicator. Pretty much a noob humidor but works great! Semper Cigar-Fi

 Terry


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey, thanks, tjohnusa! That looks like a great deal. I'm definitely gonna be looking closer into that.


----------



## dillon157

Within the last few months I have become very interested in cigars. I would also hate to see this thread die out so I have a few questions I'll ask you guys.

 1.) Since cigars are supposed to be stored in humid environments (i.e., a humidor), what exactly would change the smoke of the cigar if it was stored in a dry environment for an extended period of time? When I ask this I mean, how would the smoke be effected?

 2.) Without using a humidity gauge (hygrometer, right?), is there any way to tell if a cigar contains a decent amount of moisture? Can you gently squeeze the cigar for example to see how soft it is?

 3.) Which generally draws a better smoke, a cutter or a punch?


----------



## chef8489

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dillon157* 
_Within the last few months I have become very interested in cigars. I would also hate to see this thread die out so I have a few questions I'll ask you guys.

 1.) Since cigars are supposed to be stored in humid environments (i.e., a humidor), what exactly would change the smoke of the cigar if it was stored in a dry environment for an extended period of time? When I ask this I mean, how would the smoke be effected?

 2.) Without using a humidity gauge (hygrometer, right?), is there any way to tell if a cigar contains a decent amount of moisture? Can you gently squeeze the cigar for example to see how soft it is?

 3.) Which generally draws a better smoke, a cutter or a punch?_

 


 First if the cigar is too dry it will smoke hotter and will fall apart when you smoke it.

 for your second question it is really hard to tell if the cigar is at the proper humidity without a hygrometer. Different cigars feel different because how they are rolled.If you are not wanting a hygrometer then the best way is to use 65% to 70% beads for your humidor.
 Third I started off with a punch and loved the feel but cutting the end will open up the cigar more so you should be able to draw more smoke. Depending on the cigar is how i perfer to cut it. I use a punch, knotch cutter, and a cutter.


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dillon157* 
_Within the last few months I have become very interested in cigars. I would also hate to see this thread die out so I have a few questions I'll ask you guys.

 1.) Since cigars are supposed to be stored in humid environments (i.e., a humidor), what exactly would change the smoke of the cigar if it was stored in a dry environment for an extended period of time? When I ask this I mean, how would the smoke be effected?

 2.) Without using a humidity gauge (hygrometer, right?), is there any way to tell if a cigar contains a decent amount of moisture? Can you gently squeeze the cigar for example to see how soft it is?

 3.) Which generally draws a better smoke, a cutter or a punch?_

 

1) A dry cigar will burn hot and a unravel easier, a too moist cigar will go out, taste bitter, also has the potential to unravel. The optimal humidity range is between 60% and 75%. Some people like their smokes drier, others wetter. I keep my stash at around 65%. If you need fail-safe humidification, pick up some humidity beads at www.heartfeltindustries.com and you won't really need to have a hygrometer (but have one just in case)

 2) It is usually difficult to tell if it is humdified correctly because the quality has something to do with the feel of the cigar. You can buy a gauge that you can stick into your cigar that will tell its humidity, but if you just rest your cigars in a humi for a week, they'll be at the humidity level of the humidor.

 3) This is preferential. Some times I punch, but most of the time I cut. If you want a really awesome, never dull, razor sharp cutter, get a palio. I just bought one and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get em at www.cigarmony.com or other places sell them.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I concur with the last two posts as far as punches and the dryness of the cigar, the second, however, is a little different in my opinion. I personally have no way to measure the humidity in my storage container. I go by the oily feel of the wrapper. Cigars have natural oils in them which allow you to know how fresh they are. If your cigar is feeling dry and crinkle-y then you want to either smoke it and get ready for a less great experience, or toss it. preferably the former, since throwing them out would be a waste of money.


----------



## stevesurf

We must find a good smoking venue (other than the outdoors) for the San Jose Natl meet.

 Mission Cigars?
 Shisha?
 any suggestions?


----------



## seanohue

No idea, never been to San Jose. But I am going to try and get out for that meet. I gotta see what airfare is gonna be.


----------



## seanohue

New arrivals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (sorry for the fuzzy pic, my hands suck with cameras)


----------



## dillon157

Is that a sampler? If so, which one and from where? Let us know how each of them smoke...

 Also, for those of you who smoke inside, what air filters do you use (if any) and how well do they work? If there is a smoke alarm around will it probably be trigered by the cigar smoke or do the air filters take the smoke in pretty well (if at all)? Thanks


----------



## stevesurf

I think we need to:
 1) have more cigar ratings (like the format for the ones below)
 2) roll the cigar review thread into this one, which seems to be more active

 If not, then could more people please post cigar ratings and reviews; I find them very helpful, kind of like our own Cigar Head-Fi Magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* 
_Hey all,
 1. Padron Anniversary Series Principe': 5 of 5
 Taste: 5
 Construction: 5
 Draw: 5
 Aroma: 5
 Finish: 5
 The Principe' is a wonderful little Cigar with a maduro wrapper. A small cut near the end will allow a great draw, through which the light cedar flavor can freely move. This cigar is full strength, and if smoked properly will leave one with a slight buzz when finished. The smoke has hints of coffee and chocolate in the aroma, though no flavor is added to the actual tobacco itself. Unlike its larger cousins, this cigar will not leave one feeling sick on an empty stomach and is a great smoke when combined with after desert coffee or tea. It may cost a little more than some are willing to spend (5-6 dollars U.S. per cigar), but it is well worth a once in a while indugence.

 2. Padron 1924 anniversary Series Corona: 4.2
 Taste: 5
 Construction: 5
 Draw:4
 Aroma: 5
 Finish: 2
 While this cigar is still a great one, it has some flaws to it. It is a larger smoke than the Principe', and therefore takes longer to finish. A small clip, as with the Principe' will elicit a fair draw, but it is necessary to take a little bit more off of the end to achieve a good flow. The flow is not nearly as clean as the above cigar and the aroma is not quite as complex. For lovers of robust cigars, who have a strong stomach, this is a great smoke, though at 18 dollars, it is not worth the money. The finish, at least for me, left me nauseous. Not an outstanding cigar, but good, nonetheless.

 3. Acid Blondie: 4.8
 Taste: 5
 Construction: 4.9
 Draw: 4.9
 Aroma: 5
 Finish: 4.2
 The Acid brand by Drew Estates is a lovely smoke for those on more of a budget. It has a strong, spicy aroma even before lighting. My girlfriend compared the scent to insence of some sort, which can be good and bad. Sometimes with that kind of power in the smell, the tobacco can be overpowered. However, with the blondie, the aroma merely complements the wonderful blend of tobaccos in the cigar. It is solidly constructed and allows nearly no excess filler to enter the mouth, while the draw is extraordinary for a cigar of this price (about $2.75). There is a slight buzz when finished, even on a full stomach, so this is a full flavored cigar, great for a pre-dinner or late night smoke. Highly recommended.

 4. Drew Estates Natural: 4.16
 Taste: 3.5
 Construction: 4.5
 Draw: 4.6
 Aroma: 4.2
 Finish: 4
 Drew Estates makes some fine cigars. This cigar is their newest creation, riding on the coattails of the Acid's success. However, the flavor of the smoke in this cigar is lacking the depth and complexity of the Acid. It is well constructed, but leaves some of the filler in one's mouth if not cut exactly right. The draw leaves something to be desired if the cigar is not clipped fairly far in toward the ring, but is smooth when the cut has been made. This cigar turned me off for only one really obvious reason: toward the end, it burnt my lips as I tried to take the final puffs. This left me with less of a smoke than I had paid for. Though the price is very good, again only 2.75 per smoke. Recommended for those who want a natural tasting cigar with a plain aroma. Still, a very good smoke._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Acid Kuba Kuba: 4.7
 Taste: 4.8
 Construction: 4.6
 Draw: 4.7
 Aroma: 5
 Finish: 4.5
 As stated, Drew's got some fine cigars for the money; Nicaraguan cigars being quite different than the "traditional" sources. But that's what makes them wonderful. The Kuba Kuba has a mildy aromatic, sweet and spicy aroma, instantly making you popular since this could be the first cigar the people around you may enjoy smelling. I have created several additions in people with this cigar. There are two versions: one in the wrapper (usually $6), one that is a longer size that is presented in a can (around $8)

 This is a full bodied cigar with a sweet wrap, a complex combination that works extremely well! You will get a very mild or substantial "buzz" from this cigar, depending on your tolerance. I pretty much can smoke a couple at a sitting with minimal effects, although it is tough to judge what's effecting me more, cigars, alcohol or women! The cigar smokes consistently down to the last 1.5 inches - also an accomplishment for a reasonably priced smoke. I found the construction a bit less than the quality of my other favorite brand, Nat Sherman, but, then again, you are getting more for your money. This is a cigar that you can confidently purchase a box, share with other cigar lovers and at least get approval from 2/3 of the smokers.

 Nat Sherman Hunter: 4.7
 Taste: 4.9
 Construction: 5
 Draw: 4.5
 Aroma: 4.5
 Finish: 4.8
 I love this cigar, being a sweet wrap, mild cigar in a smaller ring size. It is a versatile cigar, able to smoked before or after dinner, or just walking to the car (in New York City, where the garages can be a good 1/2 hour away). Some people will not care for the aroma, as it is a cigar (compared with the embedded spices of Acids). It smokes consistently through the (almost) very end and has little aftertaste. The ash approaches white and is so fine you almost could "wash" your hands in it. The wrap is a consistently good ol' Connecticut sweet leaves. A box purchased and shared with other cigar lovers and at least get approval from 3/4 of the smokers. The construction and quality, well, it is a Nat Sherman - 'nuff said!_


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey all, back again with a new one. Unfortunately, my first experience with a Cohiba was not exactly pleasant. For this review, I'm gonna leave out the Construction section, as my Cohiba was bought stale from the vendor (curse him). Here we go.

 Cohiba Robusto Natural: 4.3
 Taste: 4.3
 Draw: 3.5
 Aroma: 4.6
 Finish: 4.8

 The Robusto is a great cigar, especially for the price I got it (about 2.50/stick). The aroma, when first lit is a bit woody, but then evens out to a robust and pleasant smell. The draw was a little iffy on this one, but I'm just going to blame that on the staleness of the cigar. It was still a clean draw, and once my lips moistened up the end, everything fell right into place. The taste is again, a bit woody, which is nice, and it has a sort of sweet taste on the tip of the tongue. The finish made me smile on the Cohiba Robusto. It left me with a slight buzz, but not enough to make me feel the least bit queasy. Overall, this is a great smoke, I look forward to trying another that is just a bit better cared for.

 Upcoming in the next few days: Habanos Puros Limited Reserve, A. Fuente Gran Reserva


----------



## Zarathustra19

okay, as you can see, I've gone along with stevesurf's idea. I love the concept of a cigar head-fi magazine, lol.


----------



## seanohue

Was that a NC or ISOM? If you got a Cohiba ISOM for $2.50, do share this source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (via PM)

 And which gran reserva are you reviewing?


----------



## Advil

Ah, I've been smoking cigars for about a year now and I love them!

 I just turned 18, so I can legally get them now. I had a few Opus X Fuente Fuente's and they were ammaaaaazing. I'm a fan of Acid Blondies and Kuba Kubas as well. The Acid line is pretty damn good for their price, but I think they might be artificially flavored haha.

 I have an empty Fuente Fuente Box and I was thinking of building an Amp inside of it.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* 
_Was that a NC or ISOM? If you got a Cohiba ISOM for $2.50, do share this source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (via PM)

 And which gran reserva are you reviewing?_

 


 Lol, unfortunately it was not an ISOM...my local dealer doesn't exactly have the higher end stuff in terms of premium cigars in stock regularly. Which you may be able to tell by the name..."puff n' snuff" lol


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* 
_Ah, I've been smoking cigars for about a year now and I love them!

 I just turned 18, so I can legally get them now. I had a few Opus X Fuente Fuente's and they were ammaaaaazing. I'm a fan of Acid Blondies and Kuba Kubas as well. The Acid line is pretty damn good for their price, but I think they might be artificially flavored haha.

 I have an empty Fuente Fuente Box and I was thinking of building an Amp inside of it._

 

The entire acid line artificially flavored


----------



## Advil

I KNEW IT!


----------



## tjohnusa

Cigar box amps....now that could look pretty cool.


----------



## stevesurf

Here's what's up for this weekend's smoking:

 Acid Cold Infusion Tea
 (CT Wrapper, mild)





 Acid Roam
 (CT Wrapper, Creamy)





 Ill post a detailed review later...


----------



## trains are bad

Would anyone like to do an acid Kuba Kuba group buy? Everywhere I see them for sale, they only come per 24, and I really only want like a couple to see if I like them.


----------



## stevesurf

Here's the best price I've seen so far at $105/24. The problem is we just don't know if an online retailer has properly stored them or has a high enough turnover to get a fresh set. Believe me, I've been burnt bad by two online retailers and that's why I stopped purchasing cigars this way, especially during the summer months.

 I'll start doing some additional research. We can always do a group buy before the National Meet and people can just pick the ones they want say, out of a few choices (if we can agree).

 FYI - here's a nice chart from the Acid site:


----------



## seanohue

Heh, you guys wanna read some funny stuff on Acids? Read this: http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/inde...howtopic=27404


----------



## seanohue

Oh, bookmark these two Pages:

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/
 That contains a list thats updated about once a week for every cigar price. Absolutely awesome tool.

http://www.mbcl.org/consuegra/
 If you buy a bundle of connies, you can see their corresponding firsts there.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, you guys wanna read some funny stuff on Acids? Read this: http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/inde...howtopic=27404_

 

These guys are funny. He got the only Nasty in the world that tasted like...nothing! I like the next thread where another guy says I can't wait for your "review" on the Kuba Kuba. Memorable pix below:





















			
				seanohue;2501747 said:
			
		

> Oh, bookmark these two Pages:
> 
> http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/
> That contains a list thats updated about once a week for every cigar price. Absolutely awesome tool.
> ...


----------



## seanohue

Since we're merging reviews into this thread, I'll post it here.

 Just got done a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro.





 A beautiful cigar, hardly any flaws in the construction. I clipped it with my royal P.O.S. cutter (can't wait for my palio) and took a couple pre-light draws. Very distinct chocolate and coffee taste. I lit it up and took a few puffs. Smoke was surprisinglu thin, I was hoping that this would have a little more volume. Smooth, creamy and leathery the first half was. The burn remained straight for the first inch but after I tapped it, it got really ugly.





 It started to go out, so a purged it for a few minutes and it revived itself. The remainer of the cigar became bitter for about a 1/2 inch then mellowed out to a distinct leather and coffee blend. The smoke also picked up and became much more volumous. I smoked it down to the 1992 and put it out. I wish I had more time to finish it but I smoke so damn slow.





 All in all, it was a change of pace from my normal sweet and spicy cameroons. I definitely want to try the sun grown next and I could see more of these added to my collection.

 I'll give it a 4 outta 5


----------



## stevesurf

Acid Roam: 4.4 
 Taste: 4.3
 Construction: 4.7
 Draw: 4
 Aroma: 4.2
 Finish: 4.6

 Ring Gauge: 48
 Length: 7
 Wrapper/Color - light CT Shade sweet oak cask cured
 Light/Burn - easy to light/fast initial burn
 Overall construction - impeccable
 Taste - Creamy with slight oak aftertaste
 Draw - easy in the beginning becomes firm. requires repunch. sometimes inconsistent
 Most similar to: Acid Blondie, but with easier draw and more creamy vanilla flavor, slight floral aroma

 At first glance you may be surprised to pay $9 retail for an Acid Cigar, but this is a cigar with a purpose. It is one of the most consistently mild cigars in a churchill size. The creamy yet oaky flavors follow the cigar down to the very end, and I smoked it so long, I had to set it on an outside table, run into a Starbucks for my Doppio and return to finish it. This is a good cigar to relax your palette from other more robust cigars that you may have smoked. It provides a nice contrast. Being more infused with botanics than herbs, the aroma is slightly floral. And no it does not smell like your grandmother's perfume! I really enjoyed this smoke; it provides a nice change from the Macanudos or CAO's I smoke. I mentioned it is a cigar with a purpose. When you are entertaining clients, it is often better to err on the side of a mild cigar if you have to make a choice, since the smoker may not want to reveal their (lack of) smoking experience, but want to participate. The Roam is just that cigar. I would see myself carrying a couple of boxes to an event, this one and perhaps a box of Ashton VSGs.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_











 Acid Roam: 4.4 
 Taste: 4.3
 Construction: 4.7
 Draw: 4
 Aroma: 4.2
 Finish: 4.6

 Ring Gauge: 48
 Length: 7
 Wrapper/Color - light CT Shade sweet oak cask cured
 Light/Burn - easy to light/fast initial burn
 Overall construction - impeccable
 Taste - Creamy with slight oak aftertaste
 Draw - easy in the beginning becomes firm. requires repunch. sometimes inconsistent
 Most similar to: Acid Blondie, but with easier draw and more creamy vanilla flavor, slight floral aroma

 At first glance you may be surprised to pay $9 retail for an Acid Cigar, but this is a cigar with a purpose. It is one of the most consistently mild cigars in a churchill size. The creamy yet oaky flavors follow the cigar down to the very end, and I smoked it so long, I had to set it on an outside table, run into a Starbucks for my Doppio and return to finish it. This is a good cigar to relax your palette from other more robust cigars that you may have smoked. It provides a nice contrast. Being more infused with botanics than herbs, the aroma is slightly floral. And no it does not smell like your grandmother's perfume! I really enjoyed this smoke; it provides a nice change from the Macanudos or CAO's I smoke. I mentioned it is a cigar with a purpose. When you are entertaining clients, it is often better to err on the side of a mild cigar if you have to make a choice, since the smoker may not want to reveal their (lack of) smoking experience, but want to participate. The Roam is just that cigar. I would see myself carrying a couple of boxes to an event, this one and perhaps a box of Ashton VSGs._

 

Wow steve, excellent review, would that I did not have this cursed cold/flu/whatever the heck it is, then I could tap out my checking account and indulge in those myself.


----------



## darkninja67

This is what I used to have in my box when I smoked regularly. I have been smoking for at least 10 years now and still love a good stick now and then.

 I really love the Hoyo Dark Sumatras and the La Gloria Serie Rs. They are a strong smoke which I love.

 Personally I guillotine my cigars as punching seems to inhibit the draw and results in a more acidic finish to me. I used to have a huge custom mahoghany humidor with close to 300 sticks in it. 

 As for keeping them fresh I always go by 70/70 for temp and humidity.


----------



## seanohue

Got a lot of yummies in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that Opus a power ranger or a super beli?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a lot of yummies in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that Opus a power ranger or a super beli?_

 

Perfection #2 IIRC.

 I recall paying over $30 for an Opus X double corona way back when they first came out. So complex and full flavored. I love the Hoyo family now though. The Excalibur 1066 and the Dark Sumatra Series really may me grin.

 underneath you can see my Avo Tubos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad you are in Maryland dude. Give me a call if you are even in Boston.


----------



## seanohue

I have an excalibur sitting in my humi waiting but I can't decide when I want it. I'm a real big fan of cameroons, and the Don Carlos series are my absolute favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a little scared to smoke my opus since my nicotene tolerance is so low. I have power ranger that could easily kick my butt.


----------



## seanohue

Heres a really good christmas present for someone who appreciates fine cigars:
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ListSamplers

 Carlito's Way Sampler

 AF Anejo Cameroon Shark
 AF Hemingway WOAM
 Ashton VSG Wizard
 FFOX Power Ranger
 FFOX Perfecxion X

 $50, awesome deal for those sticks.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heres a really good christmas present for someone who appreciates fine cigars:
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ListSamplers

 Carlito's Way Sampler

 AF Anejo Cameroon Shark
 AF Hemingway WOAM
 Ashton VSG Wizard
 FFOX Power Ranger
 FFOX Perfecxion X

 $50, awesome deal for those sticks._

 

Thank you!!!

 Ok, here's a quick review of the Cold Infusion Tea:

 Acid Cold Fusion Tea: 3.1 (run very far away from this stinker) 
 Taste: 2
 Construction: 4
 Draw: 4
 Aroma: 2
 Finish: 4

 Ring Gauge: 48
 Length: 7
 Wrapper/Color - light CT Shade 
 Light/Burn - easy to light
 Overall construction - very good
 Taste - awful, slightly bitter taste
 Draw - easy, consistent draw
 Most similar to: nothing - thank goodness!

 At first glance this cigar looks like a Roam, (a sweet, buttery cigar with a floral taste), but, let me tell you the taste is a slightly bitter, herbal one, without the usual Acid's complex, yet tasty flavors. You really wonder how Acid can make such a delicious cigar like the Roam or a nice full bodied one like the Kuba Kuba and still have this in the line up. Give this one to someone you don't like, or just use it to freshen up the kitchen garbage pail.


----------



## darkninja67

Anyone try the Fuente God Of Fire line?

 Also, where do you guys buy online? I like www.jrcigar.com and www.paylesscigars.com


----------



## chef8489

I use 
jrcigar
pipesandcigars
atlantic cigars
bestcigarprices


----------



## Samgotit

What would you kids think of this sampler as a gift?
 Are these "quality" cigars?

 $15.00 shipped:
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...p?item=SP-CA01


----------



## chef8489

Most of the cigars they are offering in that sampler to me taste cheap and harsh. YOu can get far better samplers from different retailers than what cigarinternational has.

pipesandcigar samplers
jrcigar samplers


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chef8489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most of the cigars they are offering in that sampler to me taste cheap and harsh. YOu can get far better samplers from different retailers than what cigarinternational has._

 

Thanks,

 Again I have to defer to you guys:

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/bigbotosa.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/caocogiset.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/totusa.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/denotforwuci.html
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&ItemCode=AMDS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&ItemCode=ALS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&ItemCode=SELR

 What's your pick as a gift? Unfortunately, I have no idea what this person likes in a cigar.


----------



## chef8489

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks,

 Again I have to defer to you guys:

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/bigbotosa.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/caocogiset.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/totusa.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/denotforwuci.html
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&ItemCode=AMDS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&ItemCode=ALS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&ItemCode=SELR

 What's your pick as a gift? Unfortunately, I have no idea what this person likes in a cigar._

 

Most of the cigars in your pics are great cigars. If you are not sure I would stay away from the not for wussies sampler. I love them personally but I love bold and strong cigars but you could not go wrong with the other pics.


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would you kids think of this sampler as a gift?
 Are these "quality" cigars?

 $15.00 shipped:
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...p?item=SP-CA01_

 

Yea, thats a great one! I've bought that one twice. The last four on that list, the IT, Perdomo, Slow-Aged, and the Torano are great smokes. And the ones that they show you in the picture, some of them are not the ones in sampler, just so you know. There is also this one http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/m...m3/kws/ZWW2571 I order from famous a lot so, no worries.


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks,

 Again I have to defer to you guys:

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/bigbotosa.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/caocogiset.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/totusa.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/denotforwuci.html
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&ItemCode=AMDS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&ItemCode=ALS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&ItemCode=SELR

 What's your pick as a gift? Unfortunately, I have no idea what this person likes in a cigar._

 

IMHO, this one http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&ItemCode=ALS


----------



## tjohnusa

Any prefered ring gauge? I think 50 or 52 draw and taste the best. Anyone smoke cigarellos? I would like a suggestion for a good quick smoke...I have tried Macanudos and find them a good flavored quick smoke but would like to try others. Thanx!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Okay guys, I'm a little ashamed to do this, seeing as how we have been mostly sticking to premium cigars in this thread, but looking back on my first review, I did say that a 1 was phillies blunts, lol. So, anyway, I'm reviewing a sub-par cigar tonight, namely the Backwoods Honey-Berry cigars. I believe they are made near my home town of Douglassville, PA, but they are very well known around the campus too. Well, down to business.

 Backwoods Honey-Berry cigarillo(?), handroll: 2.3
 Taste: 3
 Construction: 0
 Draw: 2.3
 Aroma: 4.2
 Finish: 2

 This cigar is available in an 8-pack for less than five dollars. This should clue everyone in on its quality right off. However, there are some very good things about this particular smoke that should be mentioned. Even as a person who usually considers himself to be a tobacco purist, I find that every now and then a flavored cigar is worth my time. This is one of those times. The aroma is delicious, the taste, while nothing compared to say, a padron(again, my favorite) is very sweet and extra mild. That is where the good points end. The construction is terrible, and the cigar falls apart three-quarters of the way through the smoke. It is handrolled, but not in the way you are thinking. Think hand rolled like a hand rolled cigarette. It looks a lot like I'm smoking a marijuana blunt. The draw suffers due to the construction and the finish has no hint of a buzz and leaves a sour aftertaste. Overall, not a cigar I'd recommend to those of you who stick to $5+ cigars.


----------



## chef8489

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any prefered ring gauge? I think 50 or 52 draw and taste the best. Anyone smoke cigarellos? I would like a suggestion for a good quick smoke...I have tried Macanudos and find them a good flavored quick smoke but would like to try others. Thanx!_

 

I like 48 to 54 ring gauges and I perfer 6 3/4 to 7 1/4 in length. I can get a good hour and a half off this size.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey guys,
 I need a little advice here. I gather from a lot of the posts here that you guys are into buying cigars over the internet. Would you say that its a good way to go for me? I know I've heard of some people getting stale cigars in the mail, and not being able to get a replacement box. If I'm going to be spending 50+ dollars for a small box of cigars, I'd like to know that they're going to be fresh and delicious. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,
 I need a little advice here. I gather from a lot of the posts here that you guys are into buying cigars over the internet. Would you say that its a good way to go for me? I know I've heard of some people getting stale cigars in the mail, and not being able to get a replacement box. If I'm going to be spending 50+ dollars for a small box of cigars, I'd like to know that they're going to be fresh and delicious. Any thoughts on that?_

 

I don't know where they bought em from, but I've never had stale/dry cigars come from anywhere. But even if you did, any reputable cigar store will definitely replace your box (and sometimes will send more) if they are dry or moldy or worse (beetles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## tjohnusa

With Thompson Cigar each order is shipped with a return label. If for any reason you are unsatisfied you can return your order. They do charge $8 on the return but if it was a quality problem you can contact them and am sure it would be replaced at no charge. Zara....if santa brings me the humidor I asked for I will send you my current humidor, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With Thompson Cigar each order is shipped with a return label. If for any reason you are unsatisfied you can return your order. They do charge $8 on the return but if it was a quality problem you can contact them and am sure it would be replaced at no charge. Zara....if santa brings me the humidor I asked for I will send you my current humidor, I will keep you posted._

 

lol, wow, tjohn, that would be the best christmas ever. Much thanks for the help with my question guys.


----------



## chef8489

All the cigar stores i posted on will replace the cigars for free if you are not satisfied. I ordered a box of cigars from JRcigars and they were not burning correctley and first thing they said was send them back and they would replace them.


----------



## darkninja67

I jsut picked up a La Gloria Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto. I am hoping it follows in the path of the Serie R.


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I jsut picked up a La Gloria Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto. I am hoping it follows in the path of the Serie R._

 

Never tried those, only LGCs ive ever had are the wavells. Let us know how they are


----------



## Purgatos

It's December now and I'm officially starting to think about the Cohiba I'm going to get to smoke on New Years Eve.

 *drool*


----------



## dillon157

My new arrivals:


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey guys, this is going to be my official 100th post. I figured I would post it here since this is my most prolific posting thread. Completely irrelevant to the thread, but hey, whatever. 
 Oh, you know what, I can tie this in...the other night, for my father's birthday, we went a' cigar shopping, and he bought a humidor. Its now one of my favorite things to look at when I go home.


----------



## dillon157

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, this is going to be my official 100th post. I figured I would post it here since this is my most prolific posting thread. Completely irrelevant to the thread, but hey, whatever. 
 Oh, you know what, I can tie this in...the other night, for my father's birthday, we went a' cigar shopping, and he bought a humidor. Its now one of my favorite things to look at when I go home._

 

Congrats on the 100th post and I hope your father had a very happy birthday.


----------



## Shantibaba

x


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dillon157* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new arrivals:




_

 

Ah, so it is the same dillon157 as from CS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice hit btw

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, this is going to be my official 100th post. I figured I would post it here since this is my most prolific posting thread. Completely irrelevant to the thread, but hey, whatever. 
 Oh, you know what, I can tie this in...the other night, for my father's birthday, we went a' cigar shopping, and he bought a humidor. Its now one of my favorite things to look at when I go home._

 

Grats man!


----------



## Advil

I bought a OpusX Fuente Fuente box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 An Arturo Fuente on there.






 I suck at taking pictures so screw you


----------



## seanohue

Actually, those pics are really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad you don't have the Opus in the there though.


----------



## tjohnusa

Advil,
 Where did you get that box and how much was it?

 Zara,
 Congrats on 100, I should be there soon myself!

 Terry


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, those pics are really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad you don't have the Opus in the there though._

 

Yeah I only had 3 or 4 but they're long gone.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Advil,
 Where did you get that box and how much was it?

 Terry_

 

My local Cigar Shop "Davids Briar Shop" here in Des Moines sells off the boxes after they're sold out of the cigars. I went in there asking for that very box but there were 4 cigars left, they were 20 dollars a piece and I already had a few so I didn't want to buy them. So I figured I'd come back later for it.. But first I went into the public Humidor and was looking at some new cigars they recieved (I ended up buying my first Oliva), and within minutes the lady came back with the box and said someone just bought the remaining cigars! 

 It was supposed to be 25 bucks flat but she ended up giving it to me for 10! Good deal in my opinion, it still smells great! 

 I was thinking of building an amp in it.. but thats just my Inner Head-Fi Gremlin talking!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I was thinking of building an amp in it.. but thats just my Inner Head-Fi Gremlin talking!_

 

Dude, that would be the sexiest thing ever. Ever.


----------



## vo328

Anyone tried the Puros Indios line of cigars? My fave: Maxima Reserva. Any opinions on these?


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude, that would be the sexiest thing ever. Ever._

 


 Maybe.. I really thought about it for a while. But I've never done ANY DIY Audio stuff at all!


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vo328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried the Puros Indios line of cigars? My fave: Maxima Reserva. Any opinions on these?_

 

http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdata...d=yes&pkID=441

 This place has a review for just about every cigar. I base my purchases off both those reviews and forum reviews.

 As for myself, can't say I've tried anything by PI.


----------



## Advil

Anyone know of cigars with very dense smoke?

 I'm in the mood to learn to blow smoke rings... haha


----------



## chef8489

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know of cigars with very dense smoke?

 I'm in the mood to learn to blow smoke rings... haha_

 

Mostly a great double maduro will be pretty dense in smoke. Try an Sancho panza double. Pretty cheap and verry tasty.


----------



## dillon157

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, so it is the same dillon157 as from CS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice hit btw



 Grats man!_

 

Ha, I was wondering about you too... something about you just seemed really familiar. What's your user id on CS?


----------



## dillon157

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know of cigars with very dense smoke?

 I'm in the mood to learn to blow smoke rings... haha_

 


 I've found it easier to learn by using a very mild smoke to keep from choking. I actually learned with Hookah smoke, not cigars. But anything with a loose draw would be good. Go with an Hoyo de Monterrey or something.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know of cigars with very dense smoke?

 I'm in the mood to learn to blow smoke rings... haha_

 

I learned to blow smoke rings on a pipe and some swisher sweets, lol. So I guess anything would work. I'd recommend a Padron, as I always do, if you want a nice dense smoke that'll hold together and impress the...well, truthfully it impresses more guys than ladies...


----------



## Zarathustra19

Okay, well, it seems that I post in this forum too much. I'm beginning to think that I really need to start learning more about headphones and other audio more than cigars...lol. Anyway, here's my latest review: the Onyx Reserve Belicoso #2.





 The Onyx Reserve Belicoso #2: 3.44
 Wrapper: Maduro
 Length: 6 1/8''
 Ring Gauge: 52

 Taste: 3
 Construction: 4.2
 Draw: 4.1
 Aroma: 2.4
 Finish: 3.5

 This cigar is a pretty good smoke for the money (I paid about 3.60 for it), but its not one I would recommend to people who love the aroma and aftertaste of their cigars, as I do. It had a wonderful draw, and allowed for a clean, even burn, but the aroma was overly woody and somewhat acidic, as was the taste. The aftertaste is not very pleasant, and I'm trying to get it out of my mouth with a coke right now...The construction of the cigar was quite good and I got no tobacco in my mouth during the entirety of the smoke. Overall, this is a good maduro smoke, but it pales in comparison to some of the other cigars I've had of the same length, strength, and wrapper.


----------



## seanohue

Nice review. I got one of them sittin in my humi at the moment, I'll have to try it soon.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Let us know how you like it sean. I'm interested in some opposing viewpoints. I may be a little biased toward the stronger cigars.


----------



## hummer26

My favs are Don Tomas Cameroon collection. Nice draw even burn, pretty heavy smoke(but not harsh). Come's in all great sizes. I like Perfecto #1 for a "quick smoke" 4.0x48 30-45 min maybe and Double Corona 7.5x52 50min+. And price is not bad $50-90 for box of 25(and 4 other sizes), And what I think best of all if you get a med. sixed one, the 1st one you have will give you almost a little tabacco "high" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Steve 

 Have a good somke all


----------



## seanohue

I havent tried the DT Cameroons yet, and I'm a huge cameroon fan, I'll have to pick up a fiver sometime.


----------



## tjohnusa

For Christmas my wife bought me a single Drew Estates Java, sadly I didn't snap a pic before I smoked it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This smoke was fantastic for a flavored smoke, here is a link http://www.javacigars.com/ I have been wanting a good desert cigar and I think I have found it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It delivers a flavor that must be experienced (if you desire a flavored smoke) Anyone else get some cigars for Christmas? Sorry Zara I didn't get the Humidor I was hoping for but I will remedy that myself within the next month or two and then I can send you my old one. Hope everyone has a safe and happy new year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Terry

 PS:
 I can't find these online anywhere.....everyone is sold out!


----------



## stevesurf

Nat Sherman Gotham Westside #1400: 4.8
 Taste: 4.9
 Construction: 5
 Draw: 4.9
 Aroma: 4.6
 Finish: 4.6
 This is a medium-to-full-bodied cigar lover's delight! I also love this cigar, being an oaky to very slight sweet wrap of Brazillian leaves. It's a Dominican, but a handmade one that emphasizes a smooth, yet fuller taste. It smokes consistently and has a slight but pleasant aftertaste. The ash is almost white and fine. The draw is so consistent. The construction is such excellent quality. This cigar will just invite cigar lovers of full-bodied and mild cigars that want a change. The box is a tan, leather-like cover over cedar, and has an overall paper wrapping - very classy. Another Nat Sherman winner!


 FYI if anyone will be at CES, we'll be at the lunch tent on tuesday - join us for a smoke!


----------



## Advil

OpusX Fuente Fuente

 Yummy.


----------



## Oski

A co-worker just gave me a Montecristo #2 today:






 My budding collection:


----------



## darkninja67

Scored a Don Carlos Belicoso and a #2 yesterday. I am hoping to have a good smoking day Sunday.


----------



## fractus2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A co-worker just gave me a Montecristo #2 today:_

 

I've got a few of those left from the box. When I was overseas the Navy Post office accepted mail order boxes of Cubans from the Spanish web sites (here's one: cigarsclub).

 Btw, can someone point to a link on how to deal with mold? I tried wiping them down, and the insides of the humidor (box type) and it still came back or never left. Two of my four boxeshave the white fluffy stuff. No damage to the cigars but the humidifyer vents get clogged with the stuff and of course some cigars have the stuff on them. Does not affect the smoking or taste.

 edit: punctuation

.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

I live 3.55 miles from The Tampa Sweetheart cigar factory. 

  Quote:


 The first cigar bearing the family name was hand-rolled in 1912 when Arturo Fuente started the “A. Fuente Cigar Company.” Among the first brands made was the “Tampa Sweethearts.” Its logo of a man romancing a woman on a rowboat inspired our name. In 1924, Arturo lost his business to fire. To pay off creditors, without claiming bankruptcy, he worked for other cigar manufacturers. 

 During the 1940’s, with his wife and a few relatives, he began business again from the back of his home with “Arturo Fuente Cigar Company ” located in Ybor City. His business flourished and he moved to a two-story factory during the mid 1950’s. Cigar production was on the first floor, while he lived with his wife and 2 sons, Arturo Oscar and Carlos, on the second floor. 

 By the early 1960’s, success demanded more space and the Fuente family moved their company into the historic “Charles the Great” cigar factory. This four-story red-brick building was built in 1895 and remains an architectural gem of Ybor City. Carlos, was now president of the firm, and Arturo Oscar was Vice-President. 

 The 1970’s was a period of economical and industrial challenges. Runaway inflation and inability to find skilled workers caused the company to look abroad. During the early 1980’s, producing hand-rolled cigars became a lost art in Tampa and visionary changes took place. Factories were started in Nicaragua then Honduras, but misfortune once again struck sending the now named “Tabacalera A. Fuente y Compania” to the Dominican Republic. There they began with only seven employees. After several years, the demand from loyal cigar customers necessitated more workers and factories. Today “Tabacalera A.Fuente y Compania” has over 2,500 employees and four factories.

 In 1994, all Arturo Fuente operations were finally closed from the “Charles the Great” factory. At that time, Arturo Oscar officially retired from the company and then opened “Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company,” in that same building. “Tampa Sweethearts” is a retail outlet and mail order business that is all run by family members. Today, his elder son, Arturo Oscar Jr., is president of the company. Here you will find Arturo Fuente®, Montesino®, Flor de Ybor City®, as well as the apprentice-rolled Tampa Sweethearts® cigars. 
 

The apprentice stuff is what you would expect, a sometimes enjoyable cheap smoke. The Flor De Ybor City cigars are excellent, and of course they have great prices on Fuente's and all the related brands. Buying from the once great Fuente factory makes it that much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## EdT

Wow, we all seem to have the same things in common, headphones, cigars etc.

 I like to think of it as appreciating all the 5 senses that the big guy gave us !

 Been smoking Cubans since the mid 90's, founding members of the Montreal Metropolitian Cigar Society (MMCS). Looking for any local Montreal head-fiers into cigars, we host a smoker every first Wednesday of the month.


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Eh? I've a Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 and it comes in a sealed metal canister. I assumed this was how all cigars came packaged. How come so many here don't have it? Isn't it essential in keeping the aroma and flavour in? Or do you guys smoke entire boxes within a week


----------



## adanac061

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh? I've a Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 and it comes in a sealed metal canister. I assumed this was how all cigars came packaged. How come so many here don't have it? Isn't it essential in keeping the aroma and flavour in? Or do you guys smoke entire boxes within a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

MMM.. the Julieta No.2 is a nice mellow smoke. I love how it comes in an aluminum tube. easy to carry around. 

 Love livin in canada too cuban cigars on every corner


----------



## adanac061

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OGTL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it humourous that this thread is found to be totally acceptable(it is) but if one posted a MARIJUANA thread, it would be bashed on!

 My assumptions (which can be proven) show how well the government has brainwashed north america!

 Either way, I've never smoked a cigar. Do you guys smoke more for the taste, and just hold it in your mouth instead of fully inhaling and *****ing up your lungs?

 But I'll admit some of those cigars in the first picture make my mouth water._

 

Most people don't inhale cigars . Rookie mistake. 

 The nicotine is absorbed through the lining of the mouth , just fine.


----------



## tjohnusa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh? I've a Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 and it comes in a sealed metal canister. I assumed this was how all cigars came packaged. How come so many here don't have it? Isn't it essential in keeping the aroma and flavour in? Or do you guys smoke entire boxes within a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most folks have a humidor. It is a ceader lined box with some sort of humidifier in it. They come in all diferent sies that hold anywhere from 10 to 300 cigars. I have a cheapy that holds around 30 cigars and the hunidifier is a small disc that I have to soak in distilled water once a week. It works fine and keeps my smokes in great condition. One more thing about humidors is that a cigar will age and get better with time in addition the flavors of aging cigars will meld with others you have in there, that is why the pictures show the cigars without the wrappers


----------



## MD1032

My friend's been smoking some Avos, if you want to know, a no. 9 and recently an XO.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ My friend's been smoking some Avos, if you want to know, a no. 9 and recently an XO._

 

Those are some good smokes there. Some of my favorites.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We must find a good smoking venue (other than the outdoors) for the San Jose Natl meet.

 Mission Cigars?
 Shisha?
 any suggestions?_

 

in Palo Alto there is a great cuban resturant La Bodedito del Medio, they have an indoor and outdoor smoking area , great selection of rum and bourbon and killer food


----------



## Advil

Before our Sadie Hawkins dance with my girlfriend (yeah I'm still in High school!) a lovely Opus X Fuente Fuente wrapped in Cedar.





 Needless to say, it was a fun night!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Wow man, sounds like a very good night. Opus X, mmm, haven't had one of those yet actually.

 Its also been a really long time since I updated on cigars and what not. I actually procured two Padron 1964 anniversary edition Principes last weekend. They were just as good as I remembered. My local tobacconist hadn't had them in when I was able to visit him for about a year, so it was a pleasant surprise. 

 I also had the pleasure to smoke three Acid Blondies and a St. Luis Rey this past week. Its been a good time for smoking lately.


----------



## CMasten

really good online shop at famous smokes (http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/index.cfm) , some of the best selections and prices around.

 Fuentes - Hemingway series, Short Stories.. one of my favorites

 Rocky Patel - Vintage Series 1990 or the 1992 are excellent sticks for the money

 La Aurora - Preferidos, Gold, Platinum or Saphire, all good smokes.

 Opus X... that is pretty much the crown jewel in my book, but only about 3x a year, that is a precious stick!


----------



## Advil

Acid Blondies were my introduction into the Cigar world, I quickly grew out of the artificial flavoring stage though. I haven't had one since this summer, I'd like to try their newest cigars just for kicks though, why not?

 I smoked a 12 year aged Rocky Patel and honestly didn't like it much, it was too strong for me, this was when I first started, I'll also be grabbing a few of those soon to try out again.

 Arturo Fuente's are always a good time. Definitely a favorite of mine!

 I bought a CAO Vision a few weeks ago when they were released, left it in my car by mistake and it FROZE. So...I threw it out, I was preeettyyyy pissed, let me tell ya!

 But seriously.. After smoking an Opus X, life doesn't get any better. I'd really like to try some cubans though, I've never had the luxury of taking more than one or two puffs of one


----------



## Netminder

any recomendations for a noob who wants to buy his third cigar...i like a rich tasting one


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well, since I happen to have a bias toward Padron, I'd recommend anything from both the 1964 or 1924 Anniversary series. Very complex and rich flavor. But in order to give you the best advice, what cigars have you bought previously and which was your favorite?


----------



## tjohnusa

You all should give "house" cigars a try....I still love my Thompson Unique robusto's in maduro for $53 shipping included for 50. They are a little on the lighter side but they do have stronger if you like. They are not a perfect cigar...they may burn a little uneven at times but for a buck a stick they taste great. Has anyone had the Macanudo miniatures? I do have a soft spot for the Maduro and here I pay around $13 for a tin of ten...a great little smoke you can do in about 15 minutes.
 Zara....I have not forgot my promise for my humidor....I am hoping to pull the trigger on my new one soon...if you haven't scored one the offer is still open...let me know.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You all should give "house" cigars a try....I still love my Thompson Unique robusto's in maduro for $53 shipping included for 50. They are a little on the lighter side but they do have stronger if you like. They are not a perfect cigar...they may burn a little uneven at times but for a buck a stick they taste great. Has anyone had the Macanudo miniatures? I do have a soft spot for the Maduro and here I pay around $13 for a tin of ten...a great little smoke you can do in about 15 minutes.
 Zara....I have not forgot my promise for my humidor....I am hoping to pull the trigger on my new one soon...if you haven't scored one the offer is still open...let me know._

 

tjohn...I still haven't been able to scrape together the cash for a humidor yet, so I'm definitely still interested. My dad pretty much taunted me by buying a really nice one for himself for his birthday...that was pretty mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then he let the cigars go stale because he "forgot" to refill the humidification device. AHHHH! Thank goodness they were only a couple of our locally produced ones right?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Netminder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any recomendations for a noob who wants to buy his third cigar...i like a rich tasting one_

 

Try to grab a La Gloria Serie R. They are heavy gauge and serious smokes.


----------



## Netminder

This is a pretty noob question, but... what are the best cigars to buy at quick trip(gas station) if not at "quick trip" then a cigar you can find just about at any gas station...

 I'm sorry for asking this but the nearest cigar shop is a pretty long distance from my house... Thanks for the help!


----------



## CMasten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Netminder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a pretty noob question, but... what are the best cigars to buy at quick trip(gas station) if not at "quick trip" then a cigar you can find just about at any gas station...

 I'm sorry for asking this but the nearest cigar shop is a pretty long distance from my house... Thanks for the help!_

 

IMO nothing, The stations are going to carry junk.. 

 just buy them online, here are a couple of my favorites. 

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/index.cfm
www.mdcigars.com


----------



## Icarium

Hi cigar fans.

 I've only recently really gotten into them. I think I've tried 1-2 like years ago and it was a harrowing experience as I felt immensely sick afterwards and was left with an overwhelming taste in my mouth much like a lingering hangover... it was enough to turn me off.

 But in the last few months I've given it another shot with one of my friends. We didn't do much research or online shopping... we pretty much just went into the local store and picked out a few between 10-25 bucks. We tried stuff like Monte Cristos/Cohibas/Avos (Dominican Republic variants of course given we live in the states). It's been a mixed experience...

 Eventually my friend settled on the Cohiba cigarillos/mini cigars which are I think machine made. 

 Only recently did I start toasting... and I think its really made a difference. 

 Anyway, I think I dig the mild but rich flavor of these... is there really that much of a difference between hand rolled vs machine made. Would I be doing myself a disservice to continue smoking these Cohiba mini cigars or should I really be looking for something better in quality and better in price?

 Any recommendations would be excellent. Asofar I'm only smoking between 1-4 a month and I plan on keeping it that way.

 My smoking ritual generally consists of me (And my friend if he's in town) outside and chilling at night or perhaps wandering my backyard during the day by myself while admiring the scenery and weather and listening to my Cowon D2 w/ er6is.


----------



## Netminder

Great news! I found a cigar spot in town!! thanks anyways


----------



## Zarathustra19

excellent good! glad you found a place. 

 I might be getting some more padrons tomorrow! I'm so excited. wish me luck that he has them in stock *crosses fingers*.


----------



## SLR

I have a passion for Cuban cigars. One of my favorite brands is Saint Luis Rey hence my alias SLR. I really love the Double Corona. This format is 1 to 2 hours of pure smoking adventure while I listen to my iPod and good Cuban music. I have been smoking fine Habanos for about 20 years now. Nothing beats a good Habano.


----------



## Netminder

I tried a Roly Maduro, Puros Indios and a Arturo Fuente Curly Head

 I tended to like the Curly Head better and i dont know why because the Puros Indios was the highest priced...again, I don't know much about cigars.


----------



## CMasten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Netminder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried a Roly Maduro, Puros Indios and a Arturo Fuente Curly Head

 I tended to like the Curly Head better and i dont know why because the Puros Indios was the highest priced...again, I don't know much about cigars._

 

I have learned that price has nothing to do with whether or not you will like a cigar, just like wine, and headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Curly Heads are actually made up of the "trimmings" of some of Fuentes' finer cigars, they just dont look real pretty and can often burn funny because the filler is not consistent. Still when you get a good one, they can be very good and inexpensive...

 I tend to use the resources on the net to find samplers that allow me to try out 5 or 6 cigars from different companies and with different wrappers etc. It became pretty clear to me early that certain things I didnt care for, so now I just stay clear of those types of sticks. MDCigars.com has a nice special on fridays where he will put together 3 nice sticks and include shipping to your door for $15.00 Its a good way to test the waters and see what attracts you and what doesnt. Like wine and headphones, it takes time to acquire your own taste, but is a fun journey. Enjoy!


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SLR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a passion for Cuban cigars. One of my favorite brands is Saint Luis Rey hence my alias SLR. I really love the Double Corona. This format is 1 to 2 hours of pure smoking adventure while I listen to my iPod and good Cuban music. I have been smoking fine Habanos for about 20 years now. Nothing beats a good Habano.




_

 

care to send me some? 

 i'll pay ya!


----------



## Netminder

In May I am going to attend a dental meeting on an Alaska Cruise. I am arriving in Vancouver and spending a couple of days there before I board the ship.

 Can I buy Cuban cigars to take with me to smoke on the ship? If so which should I try? And finally, is there a good way to keep them from drying out on the ship(7 days)?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Technically, if you are in Vancouver, you can buy some Cubans. If the ship is sailing from an American port, you can't legally take them into the states or on a ship from an American port. However, I doubt there would be issues unless customs stops you to check them or something. I would think they have better things to do, but with no rings on them, there's no way to tell, so keep that in mind. 

 As for a way to keep them from drying out, there are travel humidors out there that fit easily in a briefcase, suitcase, or toiletry bag. There are also pocket humidors that fit several cigars in them that you can keep in a jacket or pants pocket. any of these things are a good option for you. 

 I think it would be worth it to try a few Cubans where you can legally purchase them and make the decision yourself whether to take them into the U.S. (if thats where you're sailing from). Keep in mind, if you are embarking from a Canadian port, you are completely legal in possessing them.


----------



## CMasten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Netminder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In May I am going to attend a dental meeting on an Alaska Cruise. I am arriving in Vancouver and spending a couple of days there before I board the ship.

 Can I buy Cuban cigars to take with me to smoke on the ship? If so which should I try? And finally, is there a good way to keep them from drying out on the ship(7 days)?_

 

Try a Cohiba they are among the most known brand.


----------



## Zarathustra19

That, or a Montecristo. I believe the one I had was a Montecristo A...or 1...I wish I had kept the ring. Ah...Deutschland...how I miss you.


----------



## Netminder

How much am I $lookin$ to buy a couple of those?


----------



## pne

if you find a good shop, generally $15-50 depending on what you plan to buy
 a montecristo no.4 is a good smoke that will set you back $20

 personally i wouldn't worry about bringing any back. Enjoy one while you're down there and see if its worth the hype before blowing a wad of cash on a box or something.


----------



## Netminder

Is the Montecristo No. 4 the “staple” Cuban cigar?


----------



## Netminder

What are some of the good humidors for the money??

 I'm looking at a 10-20 count


----------



## Zarathustra19

Netminder, sorry for the lack of reply. I regret that I don't know much about humidors. However, an issue of Cigar magazine I read back in December of 2005 says that you can use almost any relatively airtight container as a humidor if you get a humidification device to fit. However, if you want to get to know a little more about what you should look for check out http://www.humidor-guide.com/. Good luck, and let us know how the search works out!

 On another note: I'll be getting around to my Tobacconist this coming weekend (he was closed last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I don't know whether I should spring for the Opus X or not...opinions?


----------



## phergus_25

Well I just started into cigars. One of my best memories is of my grandpa smoking a pipe out in the sun room. And I love when I smoke a cigar becuase thats the first thing to come to mind. 
 I bought a couple, one being a "grab-bag" fromt he local shop that includes three cigars from the end of boxes. I think the average cost of said cigars is like $7, but the he charges $10 for the three.
 Next I bought 4 Fuente's and I really like them. I'm down to two, as I smoked both a dark one and one of the more mild ones.
 Does anyone have any other suggestions for smokes?


----------



## CMasten

The box is for the hemingway series from Fuentes.. one of my favorites. They have a small stick that is outstanding and reasonable called a "ShortStory" about 5 bucks online at various shops. MDCigars.com carries them, below.

 Another good way to get to know the various sticks around is to use MDCigars' friday night specials. Mike charges 15 bucks to your door every friday for 3 cigars. One is usually worth 10 bucks and the other two are in the 3-5 dollar range, still a good deal and Mike gets a lot of new clients this way. He runs a good shop

http://www.mdcigars.com/fridaynighttastings.htm

 My consistent source for quality, price and available inventory remains, http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/index.cfm


----------



## Netminder

CAO Gold = GOOD


----------



## Samgotit

For the Ceegar aficionados: 

 I know squat about cigars, but people at Sickdeals.net are going ga ga over this:
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...p?item=SP-CA06

 EDIT: This was 20$ shipped when I posted originally. It has gone up since.


----------



## darkninja67

I had a La Flor Domincana Limitado a week or so ago and it was excellent. The best I have smoked in a long time. Excellent draw and burn, really smooth but rich with no bitterness. I think I smoked that one down to the last inch.


----------



## Zarathustra19

@ Samgotit - thats definitely a bargain. wow. If only I hadn't just returned from a trip to my tobacconist. 

 On that note, just got a 1926 Padron and a 1964 Padron. Both Principe'.

 Can't wait for those.


----------



## Netminder

get on clubstogie.com to find the link to the 20 dollars one.... i picked one up a couple of months ago and it was a great deal!


----------



## guttorm

i haven't had a stogie in awhile but back when i smoked them i enjoyed the CAO Anniversary lineup


----------



## Zarathustra19

Okay, to report on the 1926 Padron Maduro.

 Its an old cigar, so its very aromatic, burn was fairly straight, draw was amazing. The flavor wasn't quite as complex as the 1964 series, which kind of disappointed me. I mean, at 10 bucks a stick, I expect as good or better than an 8 dollar cigar. 

 Tonight I'll be indulging in the 1964 Principe Maduro. This cigar is my favorite by far, as I've said before on this thread. I get hints of coffee bean and chocolate in the smoke, and they change up every puff. Man, can't wait for this one.


----------



## Advil

Bump out of the abyss for updates and pics!

 I just bought a Savoy humidor, 75 count made of bubinga (hello bubinga darths?) I'm waiting for it to season right now, It's sitting on my counter with a glass of distilled water for about a week to absorb moisture. I also have some 65% beads on the way, if anyone has a humidor and dont use beads.... DO IT. Go to www.heartfelt industries.com and get em. Google it too, theres tons of info out there!

 Until my humidor seasons, I have a few new sticks that are being kept in my tupperdor. Check it out!

 little tupperdor - two hygrometers to make sure its right haha.




 my all time favorite stick - Cohiba crystal corona




 Wintertime calls for short smoking sessions - Hellllloooo Cohiba Pequanos!




 Two different Opus X's and a Padron 1926





[/url][/IMG]

 And the humidor, stillllll waiting for it to season.





[/url][/IMG]



 anyone else got some new stuff? or have any discussion?


----------



## afphreak

sweet, didnt know there was a cigar thread! i've been BOTL for about 4 years now, but usually only in the fall and winter(summer in texas is just to dang hot for me for sit on a porch, no matter how good the cigar) i'll have to post pics of my humi-tower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this year, been enjoying some Padron Londres' this year, purchased last year, i'd say they have aged quite nicely, perfectly even burn, keeps its ash till i say so, and has that signature Padron taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. oh, and this Gurkha Platinum Torp tubo that i had forgot about in my carry case, that was a nice little surprise


----------



## dbfreak

La Imperial Habana brought to life with a Dupont Ligne 2 Series in Chinese Lacquer (mit da gold fleckl). Marijuana should remain illegal and always will be in my book!


----------



## Netminder

I just had a Pepin Blue Lancero and it was heaven


----------



## dbfreak

While on the topic of cigars, here's a cool cigar wallpaper (by far my most favorite cigar). Notice the gentleman in the background picture:


----------



## Audio-Fi

Cuban is the best but the seconds best is Davidoff.


----------



## dbfreak

Yes, a very nice stick indeed.


----------



## afphreak

had some snow today, so i decided to spend the afternoon on the back porch watching the snow fall with a sweet little Padron 1964 Aniversario Principe... by a far margin, my favorite stick, Padron never lets me down


----------



## dbfreak

Another wallpaper I made from a scanned cigar ring at 600 dpi with a sort of burlap background. This is my everyday smoke.


----------



## Advil

Woohoo we're back!

 Anyone up for a trade or anything?


----------



## Advil

pics pics pics!

 Fuente!





 Padron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Randoms





 More randoms




 Gurkha Grand Age (the limited edition just snagged me)
 Monte Churchills
 Monte Robusto
 AVO Classic No. 2
 Cuesta Rey Centro Fino No 50
 Hemingway Signature
 Fuente King B's
 Añejo No. 55 and 46

 A surprise in the mail from a friend at another forum





 Fuente Hemingway Best Sellers.














 Thats the same humidor i posted a picture of on the previous page. It is now about full. DAMN YOU HEAD-FI FOR YOUR OUTAGE!


----------



## dbfreak

Is that a Cohiba XV 660 in the third picture second to the last? If so, how are they? I've been offered 20 of them for a very good price.


----------



## kpeezy

Oooookay. I was looking at the Sample sets of cigars on MDCigars.com and could anyone recommend me a set? I have some friends that just love cigars and I guess I'll go ahead and have my introduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~$30 would be nice (cheaper is obviously fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## kpeezy

OR recommend a single guitar to try - This is a terribly disguised bump. I just love new hobbies


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dbfreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a Cohiba XV 660 in the third picture second to the last? If so, how are they? I've been offered 20 of them for a very good price._

 

Yeah it is. I haven't had it yet as it's my only one but I hear amazing things about them. They're supposed to be a great blend. I'm a big cohiba fan when it comes to the regular red dot ones. I love the cameroon wrappers.

 Kpeezy - you should go see if theres anyone near you that cells premium cigars. It's much better to go in and see the cigars in person before trying them. I like handling them and getting a good idea of size, smell and build quality of the stick. For a cheap cigar, you should try the Arturo Fuente Curlyhead Deluxe, or maybe an Ashton, which come off as very mild and easy on your palate. Nothing too overwhelming. Macanudo isn't the best cigar out there but it also comes in very mild blends. Go for something with a natural wrapper, as opposed to a maduro. Which means go for a lighter colored wrapper, the darker ones tend to be stronger. 

 Also, sign up at Club Stogie Cigar Discussion Forum


----------



## kpeezy

Gracias. I wouldn't have thought that appearance/feel made much of a difference (other than the type of wrapper apparently). Anyways, going and looking for myself wouldn't do me any good IMO. "That one's pretty..That ones really long". See what I mean?


----------



## Advil

You'd be surprised, actually! 

 But since you're so stubborn. Go sign up at Club Stogie and get in on the newbie trades. Theres newbie giveaways and stuff too. The people there are very generous, I've gotten 15 cigars from 3 members there! 2 of which warned me, and the 3rd was someone I never even spoke to. He got my address from the rolodex that they keep at the website and surprised me.

 Try some Ashtons, Arturo Fuentes, Romeo y Julieta, and maybe even a Cohiba. My favorite cigar is the Cohiba Crystal Corona. It's a great stick but kind of pricey.


----------



## dbfreak

Unopened for over 60 years, this cigar sold for $1350.00. This is one of several same cigars that came from a box that belonged to Hermann Göring.


----------



## Advil

oh wow.


 yummy.


----------



## amphead

Mmmmmmm........Cohiba! Monica Lewinsky's favorite.


----------



## Advil

Got my Palio today. 






 Double Guillotine style
 Self-Sharpening hardened Surgical Steel.
 Some of the thinnest blades I've ever seen.

Palio Cigar Cutter - Original Finish - OC-10

 Just counting the days til I lose it


----------



## dbfreak

Nice cutter. I got one on the way. Will post pict when it arrives. A wallpaper for the cigar aficionado that I made.


----------



## kpeezy

I had my first two cigars! I have trouble wording what I think still but that will come with time. I had the Rocky Patel Edge and Rocky Patel Vintage '92. Definitely enjoyed the RP '92 MUCH more than the Edge. The Edge was actually very boring in comparison. Well, I'll be going away from Rocky Patel with my next purchase so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Advil

i was cleaning out my humi today of tobacco bits at the bottom and little powder from my beads so i took a pic.


----------



## Advil

Last couple days worth of sticks.











 I have some pepins coming in too


----------



## Uncle Erik

Nice stash there, Advil!

 I can't wait until the 26th - the family and I are heading out on a cruise for my parents' 40th. We're hitting a few non-US islands, so the brother-in-law and I are stockpiling funds to bring back a few cases. I'm hoping to find fair prices on Montecristo No. 2s... my longtime favorite.


----------



## amphead

I haven't smoked anything better than swisher sweets, in quite awhile. Audiophile addiction is stronger. he he


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice stash there, Advil!

 I can't wait until the 26th - the family and I are heading out on a cruise for my parents' 40th. We're hitting a few non-US islands, so the brother-in-law and I are stockpiling funds to bring back a few cases. I'm hoping to find fair prices on Montecristo No. 2s... my longtime favorite._

 

I've never had any Monte 2's... or any ISOM's for that matter. I have three in my possession but I can't bring myself to light them up until I have a somewhat decent stash.

 Before you do it, read around on how to detect a counterfeit. They're everywhere. If you can get your hands on some Bolivar or Cohiba habanos you will be very happy.

 Have fun though!


----------



## Advil

my first pepins!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Nice additions Advil, I've actually not heard of Pepin. Post some impressions if you get a chance!

 Speaking of which, its been...well, a long time since I posted a review for a cigar I've smoked. Partially its because I've been smoking Padron's almost exclusively for a while, but school's been hectic enough not to allow the chance for tasting notes. So, without further adieu...my review of the Cusano 18 Double Connecticut:

 Cusano 18 Double Connecticut (Double Corona):
 Filler: Dominican Republic
 Binder: Connecticut Shade Leaf
 Wrapper: Connecticut Shade Leaf
 Taste:4.4
 Construction:4.7
 Draw: 5
 Aroma: 4.6
 Finish: 4.3
*Overall: 4.6*

 This cigar was a pleasant surprise for me. I recall trying a Cusano 18 before, purchased from my local "Puff 'n Snuff" which was so stale that I had to put it out halfway through or risk losing my lips due to third degree burns. This one, however, was perfectly kept in the humidor at my local high quality Tobacconist (The Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg, PA), and displayed outstanding construction. The reason it scored slightly below top notch is that when I removed the ring, it took a sizable piece of the wrapper with it, condemning the bottom fifth of my stogie to a fluttery, ripped existence. In any case, the taste was complex, with a medium body. I detected hints of Cinnamon or Nutmeg in the smoke, followed by a leathery, smoldering wood mix in the aroma. It burned fairly evenly, only requiring a single touch-up with my butane torch and I was left with a nice, heavy gray ash. The draw was impeccable, even with the cheap guillotine I was forced to use due to the absence of my usual double bladed cutter. The smoke started out sweet and creamy, progressed to a nice, warm, sweet flavor, but became slightly bitter and hot by the last dozen puffs or so. Overall, though, this cigar was well worth the five bucks I paid for it and left me feeling quite satisfied. The only thing I could have asked for was a glass of brandy or merlot to accompany it.


----------



## santacore

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread before now. Well anyways, better late then never. Good to see some many others enjoying the leaf. I've been a fan for the last 8 or so years. I spent too much time on the hefers paradise board and ended up with WAY too much stuff. A few years ago I banned buying anything new and have been riding the stash since then. In fact it's time to do a little winter house keeping. I took a few pics of my fridge-a-dor to add a little more eye candy to this thread.




http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...e/IMG_0127.jpg

 Hopefully I'll be over this head cold soon so that I can puff a few in honor of the holidays. Cheers guys!


----------



## Advil

Is that a vinotemp??

 I want one!

 Zarathustra19, I've got a mean head cold right now and want to savor the pepins for a good time. How have you not heard of them? Don pepin did the blend for Tatuaje and San Cristobal as well, he's a legend!

 Google any pepin review and you'll hear nothing but good things.

The Stogie Review » Don Pepin Garcia (Series JJ)
 Thats the stick I have.


----------



## santacore

Yep, that's a Vinotemp. Their factory is not far from my house so I went by and grabbed a blemished second. It's not big enough but it has worked out pretty well.

 Anybody tried the little 5 vegas torps in tins? I've been thinking about getting some.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a vinotemp??

 I want one!

 Zarathustra19, I've got a mean head cold right now and want to savor the pepins for a good time. How have you not heard of them? Don pepin did the blend for Tatuaje and San Cristobal as well, he's a legend!

 Google any pepin review and you'll hear nothing but good things.

The Stogie Review » Don Pepin Garcia (Series JJ)
 Thats the stick I have._

 

Unfortunately my local tobacconist doesn't have enough space for a lot of brands, and I guess Pepins aren't one of his preferred inventory items. He prides himself on his supply of Padrons, which I can't complain about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have to try to pick up a Pepin sometime though...maybe over this interweb thing everyone is talking about. 

 Next in my sights though...try an Opus X before the new year.


----------



## Advil

Zarathustra19, PM me your address.


----------



## Advil

Zarathustra, I'll send those out whenever my San Cristobals arrive... should be someday soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm ordering this soon: 300 Cigar Glass Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

 very excited about it!!


 also picked this up a few days ago.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Man, Advil, those Avo's look pretty tasty. Looking forward to smoking those stogies, thanks again!

 I just finished smoking an A. Fuente...threw away the ring, so I can't remember what the name of it was...

 I'll be posting some pics and my impressions in a little bit, cell phone pics take a while to get to my email for some reason.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Okay, I promise I'll get to that review in a while, I need to find my tasting notes...man my room is messy.

 Anyway, I stopped by my local smoke shop today...and yesterday if the truth be told, and I picked up some nice cigars. I got myself a Perdomo...can't remember which one (but it's now one of my favorites at the moment), a Padron 3000 series Robusto, an Oliva Serie O Torpedo, and an Oliva Serie V Torpedo.

 I also picked up a new pipe (spent 14 bucks on it and it sucks completely, burns my hand when I smoke it and when I get to the bottom of the bowl the wood burns and makes the tobacco taste horrible) and a can of Ashton Wandering Trail pipe tobacco. Overall its been a good few days. Pics below of the most recent additions.






 No, not a whole box of Oliva's, just bought an extra box to act as a temporary humidor until I get back to school.






 Man the Serie V was delicious. The guy at the shop said it would be very full bodied and might make me sick, but I enjoyed it very much and barely even felt the nicotine buzz at the back end of it.


----------



## SoundGoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just finished smoking an A. Fuente...threw away the ring, so I can't remember what the name of it was..._

 

Don't suppose it was an Opus X was it?


----------



## Zarathustra19

ha ha, nope, didn't happen to be. My friend came to visit from over near the philly area and he's raving about the Opus X Fuente Fuente, but alas, I have not had one yet. The Fuente I'll be reviewing was the Fuente Gran Reserva. I have a feeling that I reviewed it once before, but had a stale one, so this will make up for it. I believe it was either a perfecto or a petite corona.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I dunno...is this considered double posting? If so, I'll start editing my former posts. Aaaanywho...

 I purchased three more stogies today, making my temporary humidor look a lot more fleshed out and not so emaciated. Here is the deliciousness in visual form:






 Yes, I'll admit I'm on an Oliva kick right now.


----------



## Advil

Zach, you can't use a cigar box as a humidor. Use a tupperware box. You need something thats airtight. What do you have for a humidification device? Your smokes will be out early next week. 

 I got a new humidor also.






 top shelf


----------



## Zarathustra19

Abdul, I'll tell you what, that humidor is probably the sexiest thing I've seen in a long while (okay, sexiest non-human female thing, since the g/f can read my mind and will probably hurt me for saying so without that disclaimer). I only kept the cigars in the oliva box for a day or two with a temporary humidification stick, it worked fairly well and my sticks are safely back in the humidor now. Although I've had to take some extreme measures to keep it humid. It seems like the moisture is being sucked out of the humidor and I have to refill my humidification device after only a few days. I think I need a new humidifier, so I'll have to start looking around on the internet. Anyway, to keep more moisture in I covered both the humidifier (its on the bottom of the humidor) and my cigars with a plastic bag to decrease the volume of air the humidifier has to keep moist. It seems to be working well, I just need to get on the new humidifier quick so I don't have to keep checking on it.

 Cheers, and I'm looking forward to those smokes more than you can believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps, taking another look at those ISOM's, my mouth is watering. literally.


----------



## Advil

Good Zach because I think you'll love them! The Toranos are pretty cheap and have worlds of flavor! I threw in an Opus X number 5 (or maybe a number 4) a Tatuaje Angeles (rated one of the best petite coronas out there by many), and a bunch of other random sticks. Including a partagas short. I'm pissed I didn't wait a few more days because today I got these beauties in.


 Zach, you should buy some beads from heartfeltindustries.com a 100 or so count humidor only needs a few ounces. Use the calculator on that site and buy one more ounce than it tells you to get. You can't have too many in there (I have a pound in a small humi that only needs 4 ounces)

 The more you have, the more quickly the humidity recovers after you open it. and the longer they go without needed a recharge. The best part is, they're easy as crap to use and they last literally forever.

 Do a flashlight test on your humi to make sure it's sealed correctly. It could be that or maybe the dryness of the winter months. Hopefully its the latter. beads will definitely help you out there. Get the 65% beads btw, not 60% or 70%


 I picked these up last week. (I ended up sending you that AVO in the middle, it's an Avo Classic #2 it ROCKS)


----------



## Zarathustra19

Stogies got here friday! My building superintendant wasn't in her office all weekend, so I just got them this morning, but oh man, those sticks are looking amazing. They were a tad dried out from sitting in the office, but they should be okay with a few days in the humi. Thanks again man, I'll post some pics of the humidor when I can find my camera.

 I just noticed the Padron 1964 in your top pic of the humidor, Abdul, is that an exclusivo? Also saw the Oliva Serie V Torpedoes(?) in the bottom series of pics, thats one of my new favorites from the local smoke shop. 

 I'm also looking into those humidification beads, next half.com paycheck comes in and they're mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and don't be pissed you didn't send one of those second batches of ISOM's, enjoy the hell out of them, I know I will with the Partagas Short.


----------



## Advil

Glad they arrived safely Zach, I'll hook you up again sometime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm surprised they dried out a bit. I think they should be fine for smoking very soon. And I don't remember what size that PAM64 was, that thing is long gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah those are Oliva V torps. So so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying to get my hands on some lanceros.


----------



## Advil

smoke any of em yet zach?!


----------



## kydsid

Nice collection Advil. Nice amount of Opus X there. Many a tasty treat there. I see plenty of Torano and Pepins in there that are favorites of mine as well. From the looks of it you need to get your hands on Pepins new line San Cristobal, amazing smokes.

 BTW Speakin of Opus have you tried Strativarius yet? Similar in price and too me worth evey penny. I don't really care for Opus at is price.


----------



## seanohue

Hmmm Advil.....now, what other forum do I know that name from


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seanohue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm Advil.....now, what other forum do I know that name from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you on clubstogie or cigarpass??

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice collection Advil. Nice amount of Opus X there. Many a tasty treat there. I see plenty of Torano and Pepins in there that are favorites of mine as well. From the looks of it you need to get your hands on Pepins new line San Cristobal, amazing smokes.

 BTW Speakin of Opus have you tried Strativarius yet? Similar in price and too me worth evey penny. I don't really care for Opus at is price._

 

Nope, haven't tried them. I'd like to soon though! And yes I love San Cristobal! I have about 6-7 in the humi now


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you on clubstogie or cigarpass??_

 

CS, bro


----------



## Advil

Oh cool. I got banned from there hahahahah


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Abdul,
 Yeah man, I smoked the Hemingway Short story a couple of days back and one other...I can't remember the name for the life of me right now, but man oh man, they were good. The Hemingway is now one of my favorite smokes. For the moment at least. I've always liked the figurado style. I'm waiting for a nice day to smoke the Opus X and my roommates and I are having a couple of cookouts in March I'm saving the others for. Thats gonna be a great day. In the meantime I've also been smoking my Oliva Serie V's even though the weather isn't that great. I'm waiting for good weather to try the new ones so I can get the full effect.

 Cheers!

 Edit: Just smoked the Opus X, had to pull the trigger, nicest weather in a long time, so I'm going to post my impressions.

 The pre-light draw is rather tight, somewhat tighter than I typically prefer, but not bad by any means. The wrapper had a nice sheen, and was slightly veiny, but nothing bad. Upon lighting, I experienced a nice coffee flavor and a heavy aroma that had a hint of cedar. Into the first third I got a hint of sweetness, maybe a cinnamon flavor, which developed into a rather strong overtone in the second third. Into the second third the cinnamon was overtaken by a leathery flavor which remained strong until the end. The leather was overpowered by a cedar flavor in the final third which was very nice. The draw opened up in the second third and stayed open for the duration. This was a wonderfully complex smoke and I really enjoyed it. I think next time a fuller stomach would be good, since I ended the cigar a little fast and was hit by the nicotine buzz a little hard.


----------



## Advil

I'm glad you enjoyed the smokes! The hemingways are definitely a good stick. I would love to try a maduro hemingway! The short story is definitely an awesome go-to small smoke.

 Glad you liked the Opus. This line of cigars is known for their strength. They're a very complex and rich blend of tobacco. As you know, smaller smokes tend to be stronger than their larger counterparts. They do this on purpose it seems, that way a smaller vitola will make you feel as if you had a full sized cigar. So you smoked what seems like an extra strong version of something thats already pretty rough. Which is why people love to age their Opus. I've not had a very old Opus but I do love them young! (that sounds creepy)

 I have a good stash of opus that won't be touched for a while, at least until the next shipment comes out. I'm going to let them get some rest. I do have one Perfecxion X thats a year or two old though.

 PS. It's a Perfecto style cigar, not figurado. Well... it is a figurado, but a figurado can be anything thats not ordinary. Like a belicoso or torpedo for instance, those are both figurados. Perfecto means closed head and foot.


----------



## kydsid

Just finished an Ashton Sponsored dinner. Nice event. Shirts and humidors raffled off. 

 Started with an Ashton Classic Conneticut wrapper with appetizers, stuffed mushrooms, bread and aoli, etc. Then got salad and an Ashton Maduro-white label dont remember. Main course of Chicken Parm with a San Cristobal Torpedo. Then various deserts, coffee and an Ashton VSG Maduro. Nice night.


----------



## Luckyleo

I've been living in Jamaica for the last 13 months. I buy great cuban cigars each week I'm there. Monte #2, Cohiba Sigelo 6, and others. Pay about $8 a piece. I used to think that the cuban's were over rated at $30 - $40 a piece here in the U.S. At $8 they're a bargin. I love'em. You can smoke right down to the end. They get better and better. I also love the Romeo and Juletta from the Dominacan. Can't look past the Punch from Hunduras, or the Excalebur. All great cigars. I love them, and will be smoking them for years to come.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been living in Jamaica for the last 13 months. I buy great cuban cigars each week I'm there. Monte #2, Cohiba Sigelo 6, and others. Pay about $8 a piece. I used to think that the cuban's were over rated at $30 - $40 a piece here in the U.S. At $8 they're a bargin. I love'em. You can smoke right down to the end. They get better and better. I also love the Romeo and Juletta from the Dominacan. Can't look past the Punch from Hunduras, or the Excalebur. All great cigars. I love them, and will be smoking them for years to come._

 

Romeo y Julieta is a Cuban brand of cigars, are they faking them in Dominican Replublic, also?


----------



## kydsid

You answer is in the wiki page. After the revolution all of the cigar makers fled Cuba, they were the rich ones after all. They continued to make their cigars with their name. Good old Fidel said tough and nationalized the cigar industry and continued to use the same names. Thats why you will see duplicate names.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You answer is in the wiki page. After the revolution all of the cigar makers fled Cuba, they were the rich ones after all. They continued to make their cigars with their name. Good old Fidel said tough and nationalized the cigar industry and continued to use the same names. Thats why you will see duplicate names._

 

I know exactly what happen in Cuba, I'm part of the ones who fled from there, but i was not aware they were making the Romeo and Julieta, I know bout other brands but not that one...and also they are not even similar, same as the Bacardi, every time I see those names I feel like they are ripping people off, the quality of the tobaccos same as rum is not on the name of the producer, but on the leaves (and barrels in case of rum).


----------



## Advil

Just ordered a box of Bolivar Gold Medals


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know exactly what happen in Cuba, I'm part of the ones who fled from there, but i was not aware they were making the Romeo and Julieta, I know bout other brands but not that one...and also they are not even similar, same as the Bacardi, every time I see those names I feel like they are ripping people off, the quality of the tobaccos same as rum is not on the name of the producer, but on the leaves (and barrels in case of rum)._

 

Oh I know all too well they aren't the same, or even close. To my knowledge cubans still use all of the old names and on top of that their are fakes of the cubans. I have litterally seen three different cigars, confirmed by lab tests, that all had the same exact band. 

 Sorry if I came off a know it all, just was pointing out what seemed obvious with the linked wiki page you had. After all we are all just Brothers of the Leaf and of course Brothers of the HeadFi


----------



## Bob_McBob

Where can I get a basic setup (cheap humidor, some reasonable starter cigars, trimmer, etc.) in Canada? I have seen starter sets on US sites, but I don't really want to import tobacco into Canada.


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zach, you can't use a cigar box as a humidor. Use a tupperware box. You need something thats airtight. What do you have for a humidification device? Your smokes will be out early next week. I waited til I got this box of Partagas Shorts so you can enjoy a nice cuban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 I got a new humidor also.






 top shelf




























_

 

Dude,

 Nice selection of cigars indeed. However, given the number of cigars you have, we can assume that it will take a while to smoke all of them. Aged cigars are the best, but the way you have different brands of cigars lying one on top of another will comingle the flavors if you keep them together more than a little while. I strongly suggest you take some of the cedar seperaters that come within most cigar boxes and use them to keep the various brands from touching each other. You've a give investment there, don't risk degrading your stogies by storing them incorrectly.

 IMHO


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Technically, if you are in Vancouver, you can buy some Cubans. If the ship is sailing from an American port, you can't legally take them into the states or on a ship from an American port. However, I doubt there would be issues unless customs stops you to check them or something. I would think they have better things to do, but with no rings on them, there's no way to tell, so keep that in mind. 

 As for a way to keep them from drying out, there are travel humidors out there that fit easily in a briefcase, suitcase, or toiletry bag. There are also pocket humidors that fit several cigars in them that you can keep in a jacket or pants pocket. any of these things are a good option for you. 

 I think it would be worth it to try a few Cubans where you can legally purchase them and make the decision yourself whether to take them into the U.S. (if thats where you're sailing from). Keep in mind, if you are embarking from a Canadian port, you are completely legal in possessing them._

 

According to the letter of the law, it is illegal for any American to purchase any Cuban cigars anywhere in the world, at any time. Even if you smoke them there, "trading with the enemies act". No one has ever been prosecuted. By the way, Iraq was never an enemy. N. Korea isn't an enemy, Iran.... Nope, not an enemy. Cuba, now there's an enemy if I've ever seen one.


----------



## kpeezy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude,

 Nice selection of cigars indeed. However, given the number of cigars you have, we can assume that it will take a while to smoke all of them. Aged cigars are the best, but the way you have different brands of cigars lying one on top of another will comingle the flavors if you keep them together more than a little while. I strongly suggest you take some of the cedar seperaters that come within most cigar boxes and use them to keep the various brands from touching each other. You've a give investment there, don't risk degrading your stogies by storing them incorrectly.

 IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't recall anyone claiming this on cigar forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Maybe I don't read them enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Advil!!! WHOA!!!! I should post on CS instead of just lurking all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, how are those shy ones with the white wrapper and gold label? I have two of them but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude,

 Nice selection of cigars indeed. However, given the number of cigars you have, we can assume that it will take a while to smoke all of them. Aged cigars are the best, but the way you have different brands of cigars lying one on top of another will comingle the flavors if you keep them together more than a little while. I strongly suggest you take some of the cedar seperaters that come within most cigar boxes and use them to keep the various brands from touching each other. You've a give investment there, don't risk degrading your stogies by storing them incorrectly.

 IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No biggie. As a cigar ages, the oils from the wrapper, binder and filler mix and settle. Having cigars together doesn't have too big an effect on this. For flavors to "marry" as they call it, it takes many many years. And since this is unflavored tobacco, the cigars shouldn't have any issues with acquiring bad flavors. When I buy by the box, I put them in my cooler. I have a 62 quart cooler set up as a humidor. I'll post pics when my gold medals arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kpeezy, what sticks are you talking about exactly?


----------



## kpeezy

The one in your bottom drawer.


----------



## Advil

Oh the El Rey Del Mundo. I've only had a few puffs off one that a friend lit up. it was a flavorful smoke but nothing spectacular. I'm sure my few puffs didn't do it justice though. I liked it, but wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Luckyleo: yeah, I knew the law in that regard, and I think its ridiculous that Cuba is an enemy and that purchasing things from them is illegal. However, luckily I don't follow the letter of the law very often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Advil, that cooler has got to have some major amounts of stogies in it. I am ashamed of myself...having only a 25 capacity humidor in my possession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But anyway, my local cigar guy had some reps from Oliva up today to his shop and I managed to get a free cigar out of the meeting, an Oliva serie V Belicoso. Its far too windy to smoke here today, but as soon as the weather lets up, I'll be lighting that baby up. (I'm home on spring break, and I decided to save the remainder of the ones you sent me for a cookout I'm having in a few weeks since that's my favorite time to smoke, so I only have a few cheap smokes around, this Oliva will be a pleasure.)


----------



## Advil

The Oliva V is one of my faves. Especially the lancero. So tasty. I have half a box


----------



## Zarathustra19

Abdul man, you could open a shop with all those stogies. And might I add it would be one I would frequent due to the high concentration of cigars in my list of the top ten cigars I would choose to smoke every day.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Some unsettling and rather strange news from my cigar kingdom. My cutter cut ITSELF. I have no idea how, but the double guillotine blade split on both blade heads, apparently from striking the other blade head. I'm shocked, but it still cuts well enough. I'll post pics when I find my camera.


----------



## seanohue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some unsettling and rather strange news from my cigar kingdom. My cutter cut ITSELF. I have no idea how, but the double guillotine blade split on both blade heads, apparently from striking the other blade head. I'm shocked, but it still cuts well enough. I'll post pics when I find my camera._

 

Time to go buy a Palio


----------



## Advil

Yep, a palio is a great investment! Get one at cigarmony.com for 35 bucks.


----------



## kydsid

Here is the current collection of cigars and odds and ends I have managed to acquire in the last 10 months while in Virginia.







 An unorganized mess!







 Time to decide what to keep and what to give away!

 The keepers! mmmm yummy!







 Well I inteded to only keep the small Cinco Vegas traveldor! Ooops well I guess the big humidor will just have to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Organized, at least for me. 






 The other two humidors are stuffed and ready to give away.


----------



## Zarathustra19

kydsid, you've set my mouth to watering with those rocky patels down in the left corner there. I think I'll be picking some up asap.


----------



## Advil

Very cool collection kydsid, I like the Old Worlde Reserve maduro. good smoke.


----------



## kydsid

New tasties - oh are these yummy!!


----------



## Zarathustra19

I don't recognize any of those by sight, care to give a role call? They certainly look delectable.


----------



## kydsid

From left to right:

 ITC 10th Anniversary Robusto by Rocky Patel
 God of Fire by Arturo Fuente - Hard to get a hold of but so worth it if you can
 La Aurora 100 Anos - Limited production, long since ended again hard to find but worth it
 San Cristobal Classico by Ashton


 If any strike your fancy pm me, I will get you hooked up with a reseller that stocks and ships all of these. Well the God of Fires when he has them at least.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New tasties - oh are these yummy!!





_


----------



## Advil

Which God of Fire blend is that? Don Carlos or Carlito?

 I hear the Don Carlos blend is awesome but the Carlito isn't too great. I cancelled an order of a box of the Carlito because of that. 

 I had that same San Cristobal today, good smoke.


----------



## kydsid

Advil - You know your smokes. Its the Don Carlos. A box was gifted to me. Yes I must have really good friends cause for the life of me I don't think I'm that good of a friend, ha! 

 I have heard the same thing but will try the carlito - not a box though at its price!


----------



## Advil

Yeah I'm sure the Carlito is a great smoke, just not a 20 dollar smoke. I have three Casa Fuente Corona Gordas on my hands that I'm very, very excited to light up. They've got a few months of age on them, I probably won't light one up til June.

 I like your avatar, are you an Anon? Or just a fan of the movie?


----------



## kydsid

Hadn't heard of the Casa Fuente, but then again unless its a spectacular smoke I forget very easily what I have had and haven't had.


 As for the avatar more of a fan of Guy Fawkes and how he seems to survive in culture to this day.


 -In Quintum Novembris


----------



## Advil

Oh the Casa Fuente is supposed to be a Spectacular smoke! You can only get them at the Casa Fuente store in Vegas. Nowhere else in the world! No online retailers are allowed to have them either. So they're hard to come by. 

 You should search around for reviews and info. It's supposed to be an amazing smoke.

Vitolas - Information


----------



## kydsid

I will remember that since I will be in Vegas next monday! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Zarathustra19

Thread necromancer here. I just picked up a few sticks the other day, got an Oliva Serie V, Serie O, and a Padron 1964 Principe. I also picked up a few cheap smokes (2.50 a piece) which I can't quite remember the name of (something like dos dias), and they don't have bands on them, but they're very good for an everyday smoke. I'll try to get the name and post it here if anyone's interested. I also went out yesterday and got a Rocky Patel "The Edge". I can't recall the size of that...I'm pretty scatterbrained today. Anyway, the Rocky was amazing, and I'll be picking more of those up after the cash starts coming in from my new job. 

 Cheers everyone!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey all,
 I just want to put this out there as a kind of warning review for anyone who might come across this cigar, which I found to be quite...lackluster. 

 Tatuaje Cabaiguan "Belicosos Finos"

 Wrapper: Connecticut Shade Leaf seed grown in Ecuador 
 Binder: Nicaraguan 
 Filler: Nicaraguan

 Length: 5 1/2 inches
 Ring: 52

 Price: ~$9.00

 From the Tatuaje website:
 "Blended in the style of the flavorful yet Medium Bodied Cuban Cigars. Cigars are rolled in classic Cuban tradition by Master Rollers in Little Havana Miami, FL U.S.A. Headed by Maestro Tobaquero Jose Garcia. Cigars are rolled with a beautiful Cuban triple-cap and are Medium to Mild in flavor."

 This cigar reminds me, very clearly, why I do not particularly care for cigars rolled in the U.S. We have some good cigars rolled here, but I find that the quality overall is less than the utmost. I paid a fairly good sum for this ($9.25) with the knowledge that it would be a "pretty damn good smoke" (according to my tobacconist, who I trust very much). However, my experience does not quite agree with what I have heard about this cigar both on the web and from other sources for several reasons. 

 Inspecting the cigar, I could see that it was fairly well constructed. It was firm, but not hard, and had a smooth, light wrapper. The cap was well affixed and did not seem like it would come loose or tear away (which it did not), and the pre-light draw was excellent, allowing just the right amount of air through. The veins in the wrapper were very small, and there were little or no imperfections to the overall appearance. I took notice of a pretty bulky protrusion on one side where it looked like the binder had been rolled too close to the wrapper, but it did not look at all like it would make a difference in the smoke, since I've seen a lot worse and had no problems.

 Upon lighting the cigar, I got some very good flavors. The mild taste of a Connecticut shade leaf was prominent, even if these wrappers were grown in Ecuador. I usually smoke a darker cigar (Nicaraguan or Dominican puros), so the mild flavor was a nice change from the norm. There was a woodsy aroma and taste to the smoke, undercut with a kind of floral taste. It was a good start to the cigar.

 The problems came about half an inch into the cigar. One side began burning faster than the other, creating a noticeable burn irregularity. I wasn't worried at first, since I've had pretty bad burn patterns correct themselves after about an inch in. I let the burn progress further in to the inch line, and was horrified to see that the side which had been burning slowly (coincidentally the same side that had the large protrusion) had barely moved, and I now had almost a half inch of unburned tobacco sticking up past where it should be. I then used my lighter to touch it up, to bring the burn line down to where it ought to be, and thought nothing else of it. I've had cigars before that burned like this, but one touch up usually fixed the problem. My efforts were to no avail. The next inch of smoking yielded identical problems. I had to touch the cigar up once again. The problem persisted until the final inch of the cigar, where the burn line finally corrected itself (not that it helped very much, since I was done already). 

 I would not be so disappointed with the cigar if this was the only problem (even though a burn problem of such magnitude ruined the overall experience). The flavors of the cigar did not progress at all to more complex mixes. In fact, they petered out to a single, burnt wood taste about halfway through and did not improve. The ash was brittle and got all over my shirt, and the cigar burned hot nearly the whole way through (and I smoked it slowly, as is my custom).

 For 9 bucks, this cigar should have wowed me. But I found myself longing for one of the dos dias (?) that I mentioned in the post above which cost 2.50 a stick. With the claims of the utmost quality in their cigars and the type of things I've been hearing about some of the other lines of cigars that Tatuaje produces, I was very much surprised and dismayed. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination and when I spend 9 bucks on a cigar thats not a puro or a Padron, I expect something great. This cigar did not live up to the expectations and I won't be smoking any more Tatuaje's any time soon.

 Hope this helps anyone who's looking at buying a couple of these.


----------



## Luckyleo

Hi Guys,

 I've been working pretty much full-time in Jamaica for the last 19 months. Have 7 months to go! Been smoking nothing but authentic Cubans. Monte #2 and Cohiba Sigilo 6. Get them for $8 a stick. In the U.S. I don't smoke Cubans. Smoke Honduran or Dominican. I have to tell you that the Cubans are definitely better, especially when you get to the last 1/2 or 1/4 of the stick. However, if you have to pay $20/$30 for one I would take a Dominican any day. 

 Anyway, just checking in one stogie smoker to another


----------



## RedLeader

Time for my yearly "the house is empty, time to smoke a cigar, enjoy a beer or brandy and read old comics" 
 Picked up today (In the only walk-in humidor anywhere near where I live)
 MonteCristo #3
 Partagas Coronas Senior
 Romeo y Julieta Coronitas Cedro

 I do it so rarely that I don't know a whole lot about cigars, but I had a friend with me who used to and I picked a few that he knew a bit about. Anything there you would or wouldn't recommend?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Calling all cigar lovers here at Head-fi: I've just created a "social group" for team Cigar-fi, so please feel free to join here: Team Cigar-fi

 In other news, sorry I haven't been on this thread for a looooong time, its been a pretty hectic year, as you could probably tell by my dwindling post count. Anyway, I'm back and ready to get back into the stogie discussion. 

 Cheers!


----------



## kydsid

Thread had slowed that's for sure. I have some new additions I will have to take a picture of and post later.


----------



## Myrdin

New cigar smoker here. A friend gave me a couple Bolivar Habanas as an omiyage. I loved 'em, but the nearest tobacconist with any sells singles for $30! Can one of you wise fellows recommend a similar cigar that won't break the bank?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well, the Bolivar Habana is a Cuban puro, (all Cuban tobacco) so if you're in the U.S. there isn't much to compare it to in terms of very similar cigars. However, I read a short review of the stick over at Cigar Monkey that recommends the Dominican H. Upmann. I've personally never had the Bolivar, but H. Upmann is usually a good stick, and its certainly a lot cheaper than the Cubans. Give a few a shot and let us know on here what you thought compared to the Bolivar. 

 Cheers, and happy smoking!

 Edit: Also, I picked up a few sticks yesterday at the local Puff 'n Snuff (not usually the best decision): A five pack of Don Diego Babies, a Punch Rothschilde and an Arturo Fuente Special. I only have two stogies left! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Think I'm going to enjoy the punch later tonight after finals studying is over.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Sorry for the double post everyone, but I just got back in from smoking my Punch Rothschild and figured I should review it, not only for this thread, but also for my blog, since I've made it my pre-new year's resolution to put something in it every day.

 Punch Rothschild Maduro
 Filler - Honduran, Ecuadorian, Nicaraguan?
 Binder - Honduran, Ecuadorian, Nicaraguan
 Wrapper - Connecticut Shade Leaf Maduro
 Strength - Medium, Medium-Full

 Construction - 4.7
 Draw - 4.5
 Flavor - 4.3
 Aroma - 4.5
 Finish - 4.8
 Overall: 4.58

 So, I found information on this cigar a little tough to find. If anyone knows of a place that lists the types of tobacco used in different cigars, let me know please. 

 In any case, I began this cigar with a whiff of the binder and the foot of the cigar, and was rewarded with the smell of a nice maduro tobacco and a woody aroma. I moistened the cap and clipped the tip of the cap off. Here, I ran into a slight problem, but not one that I would attribute to the manufacturer. The entire cap came off with the part I cut, probably due to improper storage humidity at the Puff 'n Snuff where I picked it up. However, to my surprise the cigar had no problem holding itself together until the end of the final third, even without the cap in place. 

 This leads me to what is perhaps the shining point of this cigar: the construction. The cigar is firm, bordering on hard. It has some small veins visible, but nothing crazy. A few bumps mar the perfection of the wrapper, but this is made up for by the oily sheen it displays. The burn stayed straight throughout the entire smoke, which has been a rarity in my recent smoking experience. The draw was slightly tighter than I typically like it, and the dryness of the head of the cigar prevented me from rolling it, lest I crack the wrapper completely. 

 When I lit the cigar, it displayed a nice woody aroma with a surprising hint of charcoal briquettes, which I actually kind of enjoyed. The flavor began (and pretty much stayed) with a mixture of leather and wood with a hint of spice in the background. The leather became more predominant as I smoked the cigar, while the wood faded into the background with the spice flavors. The taste remained fairly complex throughout and did not become boring or monotonous. I enjoyed the feel of the smoke in my mouth, but it was not particularly thick or creamy, but it was not airy either, a good balance in the middle.

 Toward the end it began to burn a little bit hot, but I'm going to chalk that up to the improper storage that I mentioned earlier. The finish was nice, and kind of mild for a maduro cigar. I was left with little nicotine buzz, but then again, I did have a full stomach while smoking it. 

 Overall, I enjoyed this cigar a great deal. It happens to be fairly cheap as well at JR cigar, I believe a box of 25 goes for around 58 bucks, which I consider awesome. In any case, I definitely recommend giving it a try. 

 Cheers!


----------



## Xena

Punch has always been one of my favorites. It's a unique flavor. I can't say I'm much of a Maduro fan though.

 I've probably smoked 20 boxes of Punches in various sizes, and the rule is they're rolled a bit loose for me. Odd that yours drew a bit tight. Did you let the box sit for a few days before trying one? JR tends to store their cigars a bit moist so they don't dry out during shipping.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Punch has always been one of my favorites. It's a unique flavor. I can't say I'm much of a Maduro fan though.

 I've probably smoked 20 boxes of Punches in various sizes, and the rule is they're rolled a bit loose for me. Odd that yours drew a bit tight. Did you let the box sit for a few days before trying one? JR tends to store their cigars a bit moist so they don't dry out during shipping._

 

Hey Xena,
 Actually this one was a single that I bought from a local chain place called Puff 'n Snuff (you can tell the quality by the name). Their humidor was fairly dry, so I'm attributing the draw problem to that, just as I did for the cap falling off. Usually the Punches I smoke are well humidified and don't have the same problem. The JR deal I saw the day after buying this stick and I'm planning on getting a box as soon as Christmas break begins.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Finally something I can contribute to...I am fairly new to the Headphone world, but I know a little more about cigras. I live in Canary Islands, and we produce some good cigars here, in a small island, La Palma. But of course I like Cubans also, Montecristo Nº2 being my favourite of all time. Here a pic combining two of my hobbies, cigars & watches:






 Regards
 Carlos
 PS: I'm also a pipe smoker, am I alone?


----------



## Xena

2 of my favorite cigars ever were Canary Islands labels. One was called La Fama and the other was Capote. I believe both brands vanished after the cigar boom fizzled about 10 years ago. 

 They were the sweetest, creamiest, nuttiest tasting cigars I have ever had. Mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm. Very mild. Now, I like a lot of different strengths and flavors, but in the mild category, these were untouchable.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2 of my favorite cigars ever were Canary Islands labels. One was called La Fama and the other was Capote. I believe both brands vanished after the cigar boom fizzled about 10 years ago. 

 They were the sweetest, creamiest, nuttiest tasting cigars I have ever had. Mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm. Very mild. Now, I like a lot of different strengths and flavors, but in the mild category, these were untouchable._

 

La Fama rings a bell, the other I have never heard of. Try to get some Condal's Maestros Tabaqueros, now in their secon edition, the first one was amazingly good, but is sold out now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regards


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Mandrakespain,
 I'm a big fan of Montecristo's. I had a number 1 when I was in Europe a few years ago, along with a few Cohiba cubans. I stick more with Padron, Punch, and Oliva at this point. 

 I also smoke a pipe. I'm not as into different brands of Tobacco since my local shop does a custom blend (Called General Buford for the American Civil War general who was one of the commanders at Gettysburg, where the shop is). I also have a hand carved pipe made by a gentleman who lives in the area around my home. I'll take a picture when I have time to get some new batteries for my camera. 

 Cheers!

 also, welcome to head-fi, its good to have you.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Mandrakespain,
 I'm a big fan of Montecristo's. I had a number 1 when I was in Europe a few years ago, along with a few Cohiba cubans. I stick more with Padron, Punch, and Oliva at this point. 

 I also smoke a pipe. I'm not as into different brands of Tobacco since my local shop does a custom blend (Called General Buford for the American Civil War general who was one of the commanders at Gettysburg, where the shop is). I also have a hand carved pipe made by a gentleman who lives in the area around my home. I'll take a picture when I have time to get some new batteries for my camera. 

 Cheers!

 also, welcome to head-fi, its good to have you._

 

I would like to see that pipe, by the way, another of my hobbies is the American Civil War, currently going through the three books by Shelby Foote.

 And thanks for the welcom!

 Regards


----------



## Zarathustra19

As requested by Mandrakespain, Here are a few pics of my pipe. I purchased it from Gettysburg Cigar Co. owner, Gary. He got this and a few larger pipes from a guy named Gordon who lives outside of town. Its carved from a solid piece of Burr Walnut, and in my opinion has beautiful markings. 

 On top of the great price ~50 dollars, the lovely owners through in an ounce of General Buford blend tobacco as well as a half ounce of another which I can't recall, but it was named after a general who fought in the peach orchards around Gettysburg, and contains some peach flavors which are pretty refreshing. 
















 Cheers, and happy smoking!


----------



## Mandrakespain

Nice pipe Zarathustra19, and like the link of the names of the tobaccos with the Civil War...

 Thanks for posting the pics and regards

 PS: By the way, I am right now finishing a Cuban Cohiba (was watching Real Madrid vs Barcelona, one of the best matches in soccer you can watch), and earlier today I smoked a pipe of Kendal Cream....


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well fellows, I'm afraid the cigar fountain has run dry for me for a little while. At least until I get paid. I'm longing to buy a box of Punch Rothschild, but right now I don't really have the fifty bucks. Luckily, however, I still have an entire pound of Amaretto pipe tobacco to keep me satiated until such time as I can afford some excellent stogies. 

 Keep my starving humidor in your thoughts!


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Awesome to see cigar smokers on this website. I suppose you could say that this is a "cheaper" hobby than getting the best sonics.

 Only smoke 2-3 cigars per week on average barring any occasions. The usual smoke is Rocky Patel's The Edge that's 6x52 and on the strong side for $5-6 a piece. The Vintage 1992 and Decade are some smokes I bring to occasions that have never gone bad on me. The owner of the local shop I frequent is good friends with Patel himself so he always gets a massive amount of product from them for cheaper prices too.

 Other current favorites include anything from Tatuaje along with the Brazilia and Black from CAO.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey DestradoImpulse,
 I'm a big fan of "The Edge" as well. I don't smoke too many of them because my shop doesn't regularly stock them, but when I get a hold of one, its a treat. 

 I received an assortment of cigars from my parents for Christmas this year, five of them to be specific. Most I hadn't heard of, stuff like Sosa and a few others, but I did receive a Rocky Patel Torpedo (I think it may have been "The Edge", but it was gone pretty fast and its tough to remember for sure), an Oliva "Special S" Perfecto, and an Exile Churchill Maduro. All in all, excellent selection, and well paired with the Cognac that accompanied them in my Christmas stocking. 

 Cheers!


----------



## kydsid

Well Cigar fans, S-CHIP was passed by Congress yesterday. Chances are the President won't veto the bill like Bush. So start your horses, put off that audio purchase and start hording cigars. You won't regret it once the cheapest cigar you can find is a Swisher mini for $5.


----------



## -=Germania=-

I bought a bunch of cigars while I was in Costa Rica and gave them to friends. 

 I don't really smoke, but I am keeping:

 -Romeo y Julietta Churchill
 -2x's Monte Cristo #4
 -Tobacos Exlcusivos *unknown*
 -Cohiba Robusto 

 around for a rainy day, celebration, or impomptu birthday present.


----------



## kydsid

^ Take care of those *ahem* other origin smokes. Should be some worthy keepers for special occasions. 

 P.S. You can give one of them to me for any birthday you want.


----------



## -=Germania=-

That is not to say that I didn't share a few with my 19yo brother and even my father with my brother. 

 I tried multiple ones, even though I am not really a smoker. Though, I would rather have Hookah any day as a personal preference. 

 My top 4 ranking was: 

 1 - Tobacos Exclusivos (robusto size - but do not know what other distinction) it has a scripted "TE" logo in gold with gold and green stripes. Smoothest cigar of the 20 or so I have tried and never got hot or thick. Great draw and a flavor with hints of vanilla and a smell a bit of jasmine flowers. Only caveat is that burns faster than any other ones tried in that size. It was a local Costa Rican cigar - which means you might be alble to get it stateside and proabably cheap. 

 2 - Romeo y Julietta Churchill (older gold label) - great flavor, smooth draw and muted nutty flavor. Wish construction was a little better.

 3 - Monte Cristo No. 4 - Great flavor, just a really tight draw - annoyingly so. If they made this looser, it would be fantastic. Construction was the best of any.

 4 - Cohiba Robusto - decent flavor (cream and spice), but harsh and got hot fast. For a non-smoker, it was just too much.

 I tried a bunch of other ones, mostly the corona size and a couple of Toros... Panatelas... I discovered just how nasty some well thought of brands can be here in the states. I also found out that as a general rule of thumb, I don't like the taste of a Cohiba (with obvious exceptions).


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a bunch of cigars while I was in Costa Rica and gave them to friends. 

 I don't really smoke, but I am keeping:

 -Romeo y Julietta Churchill
 -2x's Monte Cristo #4
 -Tobacos Exlcusivos *unknown*
 -Cohiba Robusto 

 around for a rainy day, celebration, or impomptu birthday present._

 

Better keep them in a humidor.


----------



## BauhausBold

While I was in Germany I got hooked on Cohiba mini's.... I had to find a source of those here in the US.. and I did, its a cigar shop in spain, I've received two orders from them. They are priced how they should and not inflated like the other online retailers that sell cohiba or other cuban cigars.

 If youre interested in cigars, i'd start with the Cohiba minis or or clubs. until you get a tolerance. Drink with a good scotch or redwine.

 Im not sure if I'm allowed to post a link but here it is:
Buy Cuban Cigars Spain Vintage Aged Cigars US USA UK Delivery


----------



## darkninja67

Anyone own a Diamond Crown humidor? I am looking at picking up the Biltmore soon to fill with some goodies. I have a cheap one now but want something of heirloom quality and Reed and Barton make these boxes.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Better keep them in a humidor._

 

X 2,
 Without a humidor they will go bad in less than 4 days!


----------



## -=Germania=-

I have been using a wood box from when I was in Panama that has a small compartment with a sponge ( Bought it as a small jewelry box, but I think it might be a humidor based on the layout). I keep the sponge damp to the touch, but not wet. Then I keep the box on a shelf, my room is a constant 75*, so I don't imagine too much of an issue.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been using a wood box from when I was in Panama that has a small compartment with a sponge ( Bought it as a small jewelry box, but I think it might be a humidor based on the layout). I keep the sponge damp to the touch, but not wet. Then I keep the box on a shelf, my room is a constant 75*, so I don't imagine too much of an issue._

 

Even if it's not cedar wood make sure you wipe the box down with distilled water.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Cigar fans, S-CHIP was passed by Congress yesterday. Chances are the President won't veto the bill like Bush. So start your horses, put off that audio purchase and start hording cigars. You won't regret it once the cheapest cigar you can find is a Swisher mini for $5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Very sad news indeed. Unfortunately, cash being tight, I'll have to take it one stick at a time. 

 Germania, those are some nice cigars, I'm sure if you decide to give them away as birthday presents the person you give them to will be very grateful. 

 Its good to see the thread picking up again.

 cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

Had the top rated Casa Magna Robusto yesterday and it was quite good and great for the price. Well balanced with a good burn and draw. Not overpowering at all and a change from what i normally like.


----------



## royhubbs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Cigar fans, S-CHIP was passed by Congress yesterday. Chances are the President won't veto the bill like Bush. So start your horses, put off that audio purchase and start hording cigars. You won't regret it once the cheapest cigar you can find is a Swisher mini for $5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just bought myself a new 50 cigar Humidor just for this reason. I just have a small one that holds about 12 cigars for the time being . Im waiting for my new one to arrive in the mail, along with some cigars. I'll probably buy a box of cigars pretty soon after. 
 I just picked up smoking cigars this past summer and was hoping to hold off on buying a box of cigars till winter was over, but I think i'm gonna bite the bullet and order some shortly. The hard part will be deciding which to choose.


----------



## kydsid

Well the Senate amended the bill and sent it back to the House. The big news is they lowered the tax. It will be $1 + 44% on individual cigars and would take affect April 1 (Ironic, if you ask me). I guess in this case lower is relative to the possible 2000% increase in the original bill. But it hasn't stopped me from setting up a new coolidor and spending about $600 on new smokes. Will post pics soon of the new arrivals.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a bunch of cigars while I was in Costa Rica and gave them to friends. 

 I don't really smoke, but I am keeping:

 -Romeo y Julietta Churchill
 -2x's Monte Cristo #4
 -Tobacos Exlcusivos *unknown*
 -Cohiba Robusto 

 around for a rainy day, celebration, or impomptu birthday present._

 

Monte Cristo #4 is my flavor. Got a whole box last time I'm in Mexico, still have few left.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Nub Cameroon today and was not very impressed. Good construction and draw but pretty one dimensional to me. The Oliva V I had was great. Going to pick up a box of those for the spring.


----------



## kydsid

Well got my first pre SCHIP shipment. For those wondering the President signed it into law today. Ironic I'd say. Looks like I need to find about two more boxes to fill the coolidor. Then decide if I am going to make one more since I have one more cooler sitting around.


----------



## royhubbs

Looks like a nice selection, Only one of those I have tried is the San Cristobal. Enjoy!

 On a side note I made a modest order compared to yours and got myself a box of Drew Estate Elixir 5 50's


----------



## DestradoImpulse

I'm considering buying a "box" of Rocky Patel's The Edge Maduro in torpedo form. It's a great, inexpensive and robust cigar that makes for an excellent daily smoke and consistent in terms of quality.

 Thing is, each box has 100 sticks and roughly $5.50 per it's going to hurt. It's either this or an iQube.


----------



## royhubbs

Yea that's a substantial investment for a box , Id look around and maybe buy a few 5 pack samplers and get 30 of em or so.

 Edit- Just looked on famous-smoke shops site and they sell them in a box of 20 for $99

 link 

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/s...cfm/inum/20020


----------



## kydsid

CI has em a buck cheaper for the 20 count box plus 8 Sol Cubano freebies.

 My suggestion is to make the investment in the 100 count chest. It's gorgeous. A good amount of cigars that should last you a while. And after April 1 or sooner you will kick yourself when the same chest costs $650 or more.


----------



## royhubbs

Just went to my local B&M store, and they had the Rocky Patel Edge box of 100 for $400 . I picked up a single to try em out for myself as well as a Xikar cutter


----------



## darkninja67

Ordered some Partagas Black Magnificos today. I cannot wait to get them.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just went to my local B&M store, and they had the Rocky Patel Edge box of 100 for $400 . I picked up a single to try em out for myself as well as a Xikar cutter_

 

Believe me when I say that you won't be disappointed; it's one of those cigars that are almost too good to be true in terms of a daily smoke.

 The Partagas Black was also consider as it's another great inexpensive daily smoke but my palate is slowly evolving past medium to medium heavy powered cigars and The Edge Maduro is still up there in cigars that makes me feel it.


----------



## darkninja67

Anyone do the 5 Pack frenzy at Famous? Looking to try some new stuff and could use some suggestions. thinking of getting the Casa Torano at least and maybe some Rocky Patel sticks.


----------



## royhubbs

Smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Torpedo on what turned out to be a rainy day by the time I got home, but it was warm enough for me to step outside and enjoy a smoke. Overall I thought it was a great cigar, especially for the price. I did have quite a bit of trouble keeping the burn even, and had to relight it more often than I would have liked . Im hoping it was just a bad stick, or maybe i didnt let it sit long enough in the humidor.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend torpedo and a Hoyo De Monterey Dark Sumatra Noche. Both were excellent. I am definitely going to need a larger humidor soon.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Smoked a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend torpedo and a Hoyo De Monterey Dark Sumatra Noche. Both were excellent. I am definitely going to need a larger humidor soon._

 

I would put a coolidor together. I have two 50 count desktop humidors and debated buying a cabinet. After I put the coolidor together I didn't bother. Great for boxed and bundles, that as I need I put a few sticks in the smaller humidors for use. I keep mine in an interior closest to keep away from heat and light.


----------



## kydsid

Man CI can get you. Jambalaya on right now, which means free shipping. A La Aurora sampler for $15 is up now so I had to dive on that, but if you spend $75 there is a bundle freebie. $100 later and I have some Leoninos and Sancho Panza's.

 Good thing I'm not buying any audio gear right now.


----------



## darkninja67

I saw one HeadFi member at Puff.com forums, who else from here posts there???


----------



## kydsid

I should be there? Puff is what became of Club Stogie right? If so I have an account over there.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should be there? Puff is what became of Club Stogie right? If so I have an account over there._

 

I believe so as I hear Club Stogie brought up a lot.

 Got a Camacho Corojo Monarca today and a R&J Habana Reserve Titan as well. I need to pick up a dossier soon since I am smoking so much new stuff.


----------



## darkninja67

Found a new shop on the way to work and my wallet is screaming "Uncle"








 This place has all the top end sticks: Olivas, Opus, Camacho Annivs, Cuvee, Don Carlos, Ashton ESG, Avo, Griffins, Perdomo, Partagas, etc. I picked up an Avo Domaine, Griffins Special Edition Tubo, and a Nub Habano today. Almost grabbed an Opus X #2 as well.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I'm over on puff as well, same user name. Thats why I've not been here for a little while. Wallet is crying out, "NO!"


----------



## MrEr1c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Griffins Special Edition Tubo_

 

I have found this collection of cigars (each year anniversary edition) to be some of the most consistently drawn and smooth smoking cigars i have ever had. I've never had a let down with this series. Although I do find it to be a little mild for my ever expanding tastes. Somewhat similar to the Montecristo White #2.


----------



## darkninja67

This week was expensive:







 Some Rockys, Perdomos,HdM Legend, RyJ Habana, La Gloria Serie R, Man O War, Casa Magna, Padilla, Graycliff, La Aroma de Cuba, Avo, Camacho, Oliva, 5 Vegas,Bahia and some others.

 Plus I have 10 Perdomo Lot 23s, a fiver of Padilla 1932 robustos, and some Opus X robustos and Perfection X. I may grab a couple of Power Rangers at this new shop too.


 Someone else needs to start posting their stashes and boxes.


----------



## MrEr1c

^Make sure you post some impressions of that RP Fusion. I have been wanting to try one of those few over a year now but I have never seen them for sale (besides online).


----------



## kydsid

Did someone say post your collection?

 Here is mine:

 1st Humidor 150 count - A lot of singles, gifts, freebies and odds and ends. It's my suprise me box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Shot with N95 at 2009-03-02




 2nd Humidor - Used for open boxes/bundles





 Shot with N95 at 2009-03-02



 Coolidor - The real goodies





 Shot with N95 at 2009-03-02


----------



## darkninja67

Nice stash. 
 Today I am ordering my Aristocrat Mini. I cannot wait to get it and fill her up.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Finished my first 5-pack sampler of JAVA Maduro by Drew and loved them! They now join Padron Maduro, La Gloria Cubana Maduro, and CAO Cameroon and Maduro as my favorites. I highly recommend them especially if you are a heavy coffee drinker.


----------



## darkninja67

Any comments on Sancho Panza (Double Maduros), Gran Habano or Alec Bradley (Overture)??

 I am looking at getting some cheap boxes for my cabinet and these are on my list. Got some Opus X in today and will let them rest for a long time.


----------



## kydsid

If you notice just above you'll see the sanchos. To me one of the best underated cigars out there at the moment. I am a maduro nut. Out of the three you list I would only smoke and buy the sancho. I have had the others and they weren't my taste. Of course I don't like the Opus either, well I like it but if you offered an Opus or Sancho I would take the Sancho. Not because the Opus isn't good it just is overated.

 I actually just bought some of the sancho, gold label (forget what the real name is) to try out against the maduros. 

 That being said I stick the the small sanchos. To me their torpedos or bigger somehow don't quite make it against there smaller sizes.

 Sancho's thumbs up


----------



## rjsbass

how come you have to smoke certain cigars sitting down?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rjsbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how come you have to smoke certain cigars sitting down?_

 

It is sometimes recommended that you smoke on a full stomach and sitting down when burning full bodied sticks. The nic hit you get will make you dizzy and really relaxed. Some Olivas and La Flor Dominicanas will lay my ass out and I love a full bodied stick.


 as for today: I smoked an AVO Domaine #50 perfecto. It was so good. Everything about it was just about perfect.

 I also went shopping for some boxes to fill my new humidor, I grabbed a box of Perdomo Habano Corojos, Sancho Panza Double Maduros, Torano Exodus 1959s, and a box of Gran Habano #5 Corojos. I also got 4 samplers for free. I think it came out to about $300 for 100 or so sticks. So not a bad day at all.

 I now need to order some Heartfelt beads and another Xikar hygrometer.


 I will post pics once they arrive.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Excellent spending spree there darkninja.

 I'm going to be picking up a bundle of Flor de Oliva Gold's today at my local B&M, as I've been cigar-less for a week now and cash is tight. A few good sticks are in the future, but I think its time for an everyday cigar purchase. 

 Cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

Just got done smoking a RyJ Habana Reserve gorda. Man this is a RyJ i could love. Very well made, smooth and rich with a hint of sweetness. The aroma was incredible.

 As for pick ups: I grabbed 2 Power Rangers for $35 from a local B&M. These will rest for a long time.

 EDIT: Cigarbid had a box of Joya De Nicaragua Gran Consuls for $77.50 quickBuy. They go for $107 on Famous. I have one in the box but have not smoked it yet so I had to hold off on the purchase. It is probably one of the most intimidating sticks I have seen for some reason.


----------



## kydsid

What? That is cheaper than even CI's price and that MAKES NO DAMN SENSE!


----------



## darkninja67

If you are not doing the Cbid thing then you guys need to. I found a box of 25 RP The Edge Missile maduros for $75. CI had it for $105 a box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beware though, there is a reason they call it the Devil Site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone wants to do a box split let me know. I really want to get my hands on some Don Carlos' and maybe some DPG My Fathers. Also looking at Oliva Masters Blend and Ashton VSG. Cannot swing a whole box myself.


----------



## kydsid

I did Cbid for a while several years ago and managed to extract myself from there. Back when I was using though there wasn't a buy now option. But why on earth does Cbid have prices cheaper than CI? They are the same damn company. That just really pisses me off. You used to even get CI stickers and literature with your Cbid shipment.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I've only bought one thing from Cbid so far, a Gurkha Fuerte XO, which was awesome. When I bring a few dollars more in from my school job, I'll probably hit the devil site more often.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Joya de Nicaraga Antano Gran Consul (poor draw but nice flavor) then a Nub Habano followed up by a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto. Pretty nice day in Boston today so I took advantage of it.

 Cbid is awesome. I just saw a box of 5 Vegas Gold robustos for $37.50 on QuickBuy and they go for $55 on CI. I would start to bid on stuff but I would get carried away even more. I need to eat.


----------



## royhubbs

Yea, Thanks to Cbid I have very little in my bank account. But my humidor is full and have a tupperdor for the overflow.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea, Thanks to Cbid I have very little in my bank account. But my humidor is full and have a tupperdor for the overflow._

 

Time to upgrade to a coolidor


----------



## royhubbs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time to upgrade to a coolidor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 LOL, yea but hiding it from the Fiance is the hard part


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, yea but hiding it from the Fiance is the hard part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 That is the best part about a coolidor. You probably already have a cooler sitting somewhere in your house. You only have to move it somewhere inside for temp control. Just need to clean and 'organize' so that it ends up in a closet somewhere.


----------



## darkninja67

With SCHIP coming I finally got bold:







 Boxes of Sanco Panza Double maduro, Torana Exodus 1959, Perdomo Habano Corojo, and Gran Habano #5.
 I also have a box of RP Edge Missile maduros coming as well as a sampler of ESG, Anejo and Opus X.

 I also have some Anejo Sharks coming. Running out of room fast and hoping my new box takes 2 weeks rather than 3.

 Smoked a Perdomo Habano Corojo robo today. Such a beautiful smoke IMO.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With SCHIP coming I finally got bold:_

 

Well, I think I officially hate you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on the buys man.


----------



## darkninja67

Thanks dude.

 Today I got my RP Missiles:







 I cannot wait to get the rest of my shipments.


----------



## royhubbs

oh damn, nice . One of my new faves.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Just placed a bid on the devil site for a 12 pack of Gurkha Fuerte XO's. I liked the last one so much, I had to try for some more. CI has them on sale for 49.95 per 12 (normally 144, but its a CI exclusive), so bids are staying low this time.


----------



## darkninja67

I need someone to split a box of Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novas. Looking at $130 a box at Holts. I want the actual box but will give one stick extra in exchange.


----------



## royhubbs

Id spilt em with you. But I would probably have to wait till next week till I had the money. So if you can wait let me know.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked an AF Double Chateau, then a Perdomo Habano Corojo, and finished with an Opus X Power Ranger. I was a bit week kneed after that session.


----------



## darkninja67

Got these today:





 Will rest then smoke one on my birthday.


----------



## darkninja67

Latest pre SCHIP haul:






 Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrid, Camacho Select torps, and Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Pyramid #9. Also some Heartfelt beads for my new humidor coming Friday hopefully.


----------



## darkninja67

Here is the tray of my desktop:







 and here is my Aristocrat Mini before filling. Takes 3-5 days to season it. The craftsmanship on this thing is awesome. So glad I went with the beveled glass and the base.


----------



## darkninja67

Lil help here people...............


 My new humidor almost full:






 I think I can cram in a box of AB Tempus and a box of Oliva Masters Blend 3.


----------



## royhubbs

That is one problem I wouldnt mind having. It looks nice. Think im lighting up a AB Tempus tonight.


----------



## darkninja67

Post impressions. Making my last SCHIP buy then calling it quits for a bit. The Tempus along with some Fuentes are in my cart.


----------



## royhubbs

Smoked the Tempus tonight, My initial impressions are not very in depth as my Fiance accompanied me and didn't take in the full experience. That being said, It was a very good smoke, no harshness to it at all, very smooth full bodied smoke. construction was top notch, as was the burn, nice and even throughout. I did have to relight it once about half way through. Could have been from a little neglect. But im really looking forward to having more of these.


----------



## darkninja67

Thanks Roy. Could the stick been a bit too moist? Relighting is not a huge deal, poor draws kill cigars for me though. I may try to smoke one first before I snag a box. 

 Today I got my Anejos but there were two extras tagging along for the ride:






 Nothing like getting a Power Ranger and a AF SG King B as extras. I have never smoked the sun growns before. Now I get my chance.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rudhra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry i heat smoking..my mom teach me that ...smoking is not good for health
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I do not think we said it was, we just enjoy doing it.


----------



## royhubbs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Roy. Could the stick been a bit too moist? Relighting is not a huge deal, poor draws kill cigars for me though. I may try to smoke one first before I snag a box. 

 Today I got my Anejos but there were two extras tagging along for the ride:






 Nothing like getting a Power Ranger and a AF SG King B as extras. I have never smoked the sun growns before. Now I get my chance._

 

It could have been too moist, but i don't see it being a problem ill probably let the box rest for a month or so. 

 Where did you score the freebies from? Def some nice looking smokes.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could have been too moist, but i don't see it being a problem ill probably let the box rest for a month or so. 

 Where did you score the freebies from? Def some nice looking smokes._

 

I bought the 55s and he shipped late so he threw in the King B and Power Ranger. I bought from him before at Asylum. I love when Opus or Anejos come up for sale.

 One thing I do not have is Padrons. I do not have single stick. I may grab a 1926 sampler or something soon.


----------



## kydsid

Smoked a La Aurora 1495 Robusto last night. Only other La Aurora I have ever smoke was a 100 Anos. So the 1495 doesn't equal the 100 Anos, but how could it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to say though the 1495 has made me want to try other La Aurora's. It had a heavy pull when first lit that mellowed after a few puffs. The smoke was thick but very fine and enjoyable. Heavy robust flavor that at first was a bit overwelming that I quickly adjusted too (I am a robusta fan though so YMMV). Ash held together amazingly for at least 2 inches until it needed a tapping. Definitely will let them rest another couple months in the coolidor to see if the draw improves any.

 Recommended smoke for any robusto fan.


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah I want to try a La Aurora. Have no had one since the boom.

 My 3rd SCHIP order looks like this:
 Avo Maduro robusto
 Torano Virtuoso Encore
 Alec Bradley Terra Nova
 Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Chateau
 and a Cigar Oasis XL (still debating this one as my beads are stabilized now)


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I want to try a La Aurora. Have no had one since the boom.

 My 3rd SCHIP order looks like this:
 Avo Maduro robusto
 Torano Virtuoso Encore
 Alec Bradley Terra Nova
 Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Chateau
 and a Cigar Oasis XL (still debating this one as my beads are stabilized now)_

 

Do the Oasis. I have one in the coolidor and have no idea why I went without it for so long. Months of operation without needing a checkup. Best money you will ever buy. I would suggest an extra fan or two though.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do the Oasis. I have one in the coolidor and have no idea why I went without it for so long. Months of operation without needing a checkup. Best money you will ever buy. I would suggest an extra fan or two though._

 

Beads are stabilized so I holding off on a CO. Plus the cabinet is almost full so less air to humidify. Once I go with a larger cabinet they include the Set and Forget system.


 I am going to be living in a box soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still holding off until next week to place final order.


----------



## royhubbs

Quote:


 I am going to be living in a box soon. 
 

Well, If you do en up in a box just make sure it is lined with Spanish cedar and you should be all set.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, If you do en up in a box just make sure it is lined with Spanish cedar and you should be all set._

 

Is there a federal cigar program for the homeless??


----------



## royhubbs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a federal cigar program for the homeless?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL , there should be. Considering as of April 1st we will be smoking "for the children"


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL , there should be. Considering as of April 1st we will be smoking "for the children"_

 

I canceled my health insurance because I was tired of paying for the insurance of the weak and unhealthy in this state. More money for cigars for me. The last time I was in a hospital was in 1974 and it was a fluke accident.


 ordered these last night:
 Avo Maduro robusto
 Carlos Torano 1916 robusto
 Carlos Torano Virtuoso robusto
 Alec Bradley Terra Nova

 plus a box of Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consuls on the way.


----------



## kydsid

Sadly no sales at the local cigar shop today. They didn't even know about SCHIP??? They did have a nice Lotus T3G on sale. A nice addition that makes lighting a cigar at home so easy.

 Looks like I will take one last stroll of CI tomorrow to see if anything strikes my fancy. But I do have a good 2 year or so supply. DIE SCHIP!!


----------



## darkninja67

got my Bill Me Later statement and almost passed out.

 I have 6 boxes total coming and still I am thinking of doing a split of Oliva MB 3 robustos at $99 a box.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Haven't checked this thread in a while -- good to see people stocking up on cigars like food before Y2K "hit". 

 Found a very favorable candidate for a daily smoke. Perdomo Lot 23 is the name of the cigar and took a liking to it besides the rather bland and oversized wrapper especially for a 5x50 smoke. Excellent draw from a V-cut, plumes of smoke, pretty earthy with a tinge of creaminess to it and an overall joy to smoke even if it was on the lighter side. I'd go as far as to say that if I ever introduce someone to cigars I'd avoid Macanudo's altogether and introduce them to this beauty. It's also a hard to beat price at ~$5 a stick so I might be stocking up on a few before SCHIP hits.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Smoked a Flor De Oliva, Nub Cameroon, and CAO Italia today, I think I should start cutting back, lol. Congrats to all who have the funds to stock up before SCHIP, you'll be set for years, lol.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Smoked a Flor De Oliva, Nub Cameroon, and CAO Italia today, I think I should start cutting back, lol. Congrats to all who have the funds to stock up before SCHIP, you'll be set for years, lol._

 

years?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


 I am going through 2 boxes a month. I am going to hit Cbid hard to get stocked on some singles soon.

 I liked the Nub Habano a little bit more than the Cameroon. Fun cigar to smoke. I need to get some CAO Brazilias once I clear some room. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DestradoImpulse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haven't checked this thread in a while -- good to see people stocking up on cigars like food before Y2K "hit". 

 Found a very favorable candidate for a daily smoke. Perdomo Lot 23 is the name of the cigar and took a liking to it besides the rather bland and oversized wrapper especially for a 5x50 smoke. Excellent draw from a V-cut, plumes of smoke, pretty earthy with a tinge of creaminess to it and an overall joy to smoke even if it was on the lighter side. I'd go as far as to say that if I ever introduce someone to cigars I'd avoid Macanudo's altogether and introduce them to this beauty. It's also a hard to beat price at ~$5 a stick so I might be stocking up on a few before SCHIP hits._

 


 The Lot 23 maduro is even better. The natural was pretty earthy to me. Good draw, ash and burn from what my notes read. I am a Perdomo Hanano whore as far as their lines goes. Check out cheapercigars.com they have a box of robos for $62.99

 Box split of those Oliva Master Blend 3 robustos in a few weeks anyone? They can be had for $100 a box and are exceptional sticks.


----------



## royhubbs

I might split he Oliva MB 3 with you, but I might be getting some in a trade so ill see if i get the there first.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royhubbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might split he Oliva MB 3 with you, but I might be getting some in a trade so ill see if i get the there first._

 

cool. I need to pay some bills but I will let you know if i pull the trigger.


----------



## kydsid

The devils master struck again this afternoon. Bought a box of 5 Vegas Limitada 08. I don't even know if I will have room in the coolidor for this thing.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The devils master struck again this afternoon. Bought a box of 5 Vegas Limitada 08. I don't even know if I will have room in the coolidor for this thing._

 

time for an Aristocrat M Plus dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Today I smoked a Don Tomas Corojo torpedo, then a Camacho Diploma, then a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion churchill and finished with a Perdomo Lot 23 natural robusto. All were very good.

 Anyone have a favorite Gurkha line? I had a Legend perfecto and it was very good. They have so many lines out that I do not want to try them all. I may try the Master's Select sometime soon


----------



## Zarathustra19

2 boxes a month would be excellent, lol. I'm currently at a bundle and a half box a month, but can't afford to keep it up until after summer vacation's income gets here.


----------



## darkninja67

I think my birthday present to myself is going to be a box of Don Carlos' #2. They are $200 at cheapercigars. My b-day smoke is going to be an Anejo Shark me thinks.


----------



## Zarathustra19

cheers to that one! I'm sure you'll treat yourself to a "decent" beer to go with it.


----------



## darkninja67

Z19, you know about my beer exploits?? before I got back into cigars I was a microbrew lover. I still have a bunch in the house.


 and may I say "we are going to need a bigger humidor!"














 SCHIP shipment 3 came today.


----------



## Zarathustra19

You bet, as a beer enthusiast myself (and an employee at a micro), I read up on some of the brews you had in the Beer-fi thread (some of my favorites among them). 

 That schip-ment looks pretty tasty as well. I've got a bundle of Flor de Oliva coming and perhaps a few fivers of some various others. We shall see, though its too late to escape the tax. 

 Cheers!


----------



## royhubbs

Bought a box of Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchill. From the Monster Deal of the Day got em for $30 shipped.


----------



## darkninja67

Roy, smoked the Tempus today. Not bad at all. I am going to gift some to my boss. Next up are the Masters Blend I think and I need to get some everyday Fuentes. I have a fiver of Anejo 50s coming soon. I cannot wait to try one of those.


----------



## kydsid

Just finished up and Oliveros International Robusto. Nice smoke but burned hot and fast. Other stogies in same humidor don't have that problem so have to say it's the cigar itself. Shame would be a nice cigar if it wasn't racing like a porsche.


----------



## royhubbs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Roy, smoked the Tempus today. Not bad at all. I am going to gift some to my boss. Next up are the Masters Blend I think and I need to get some everyday Fuentes. I have a fiver of Anejo 50s coming soon. I cannot wait to try one of those._

 

Nice, The boss better enjoy em or, he can give em to me.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Nick Perdomo paid a visit to the local cigar shop I frequent and had tons of specials for his entire line.

 Picked up a box of Lot 23 Belicoso Maduros for $85 after tax, ate a ton of BBQ, drank some Shiner and chatted with him for a wee bit. Also got a Perdomo 5 pack sampler for buying a box of Perdomo cigars too!


----------



## royhubbs

Nice, I haven't tried the Lot 23 yet. Enjoy


----------



## darkninja67

i love the Perdomo Habano Corojo and Maduros.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I had one of the Perdomo 10th anniversary crillolo's a few weeks back. It wasn't a bad stick, but I prefer the Habano or the Maduro.


----------



## kydsid

Well I had bought some of the regular Sancho Panzos a while ago. Had been a fan of the Extra Fuerte Maduro for a while. This was a nice 56 x 7 smoke. Completely enjoyable and well worth the price for a box. Might have been the aging but still. I am going to be making Sancho's a permanent resident in my humidors.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I got two Oliva Serie V Lanceros in the mail friday (CI limits them to five per customer, but I didn't want to spend the money for all five). I smoked the one that night and of course loved it. I'm not much into Lanceros, but these are some of my favorite smokes. Its such a nice day here in PA I think the other one is going to be on the chopping block. 

 Cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I had bought some of the regular Sancho Panzos a while ago. Had been a fan of the Extra Fuerte Maduro for a while. This was a nice 56 x 7 smoke. Completely enjoyable and well worth the price for a box. Might have been the aging but still. I am going to be making Sancho's a permanent resident in my humidors._

 

They are so cheap and so good. I may grab another box of Extra Fuertes just for an everyday smoke.


 Advise needed, I am looking for a box of higher end smokes ($200-$300) to get for my birthday. I am looking at the Don Carlos line mostly but also looking at Rocky Patel, Ashton, Diamond Crown, Litto Gomez, and the Don Pepin stuff. My tastes usually run medium to full. Looking for a robusto, toro or torpedo as far as vitolas go.

 I am a fan of Avos and really want to see what the 787 has to offer as well. Any suggestions or brands I may be overlooking?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Looks like a pretty good list you got there Darkninja. I'd say to throw some Padron's in there, but I'm not sure if they're your style (the 64's are my favorite of the line so far that I can afford). In any case, from the list, I'd say definitely consider some Rocky Decades or Don Pepin My Father. I'm pretty sure all three I mentioned fall between 2 and 3 hundred, but hey if you want to swing for the fences, go for the Rocky Old World Reserves (50 sticks for 400ish dollars at CI). 

 Cheers, and happy upcoming b-day.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like a pretty good list you got there Darkninja. I'd say to throw some Padron's in there, but I'm not sure if they're your style (the 64's are my favorite of the line so far that I can afford). In any case, from the list, I'd say definitely consider some Rocky Decades or Don Pepin My Father. I'm pretty sure all three I mentioned fall between 2 and 3 hundred, but hey if you want to swing for the fences, go for the Rocky Old World Reserves (50 sticks for 400ish dollars at CI). 

 Cheers, and happy upcoming b-day._

 

Yeah I think the Padrons are on my list too. Just forgot to list them here.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are so cheap and so good. I may grab another box of Extra Fuertes just for an everyday smoke.


 Advise needed, I am looking for a box of higher end smokes ($200-$300) to get for my birthday. I am looking at the Don Carlos line mostly but also looking at Rocky Patel, Ashton, Diamond Crown, Litto Gomez, and the Don Pepin stuff. My tastes usually run medium to full. Looking for a robusto, toro or torpedo as far as vitolas go.

 I am a fan of Avos and really want to see what the 787 has to offer as well. Any suggestions or brands I may be overlooking?_

 

Our tastes seem to line up so I will give you a hit list of the expensive smokes I really enjoy. First I will say I am not a fan of Peppin's. I have heard good things about the My Father line but every Peppin I have had in past I did not like. As for Olde World Reserve, and I love Rocky's for the most part, they are a good smoke just now something I would put as high dollar good smoke. Although the list I am about to put down, some are not that expensive, ie sub $200 but all carry weight to the others.

 I would say look for the following, IF you can find them: La Aurora 100 Anos, God of Fire Carlito (preferred over Don Carlos, unless it is the Don Carlos 05, 06's seem to have an aging issue), ITC 10th Anniversary (Commendable smoke to say the least, all Rocky fans must buy this), San Cristobal (one of my favorite smokes, Classico and Maestro are my preffered smoke, and a pretty band to boot, ha), Padron 64 Anniversario (preference to kick in the butt Imperial Maduro, but watch the power on that one!), CAO Vision, Ashton Heritage Robusto Cameroon. There is one other CAO that I adore, but was only ever availble at one cigar chain, whether they have any I do not know. I will only divulge the secret in PM and not publicly. So if interested let me know.


----------



## darkninja67

I was thinking about the God Of Fire too. Never had one and would love to grab a box.
 I do not believe I am a huge fan of Pepin either. Everyone keeps recommending Tats and Cabs too. They are good but were not really good. Thinking I may just grab a box of Camacho Triple Maduros and a box of Oliva Masters Blend 3s.

 Thanks for the advise kydsid. RP and CAO have never impressed me either. I do have a box of Edge Maduros resting though.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

CAO Vision was OK but I remember it being a medium powered smoke at best and slightly woodsy throughout the experience. As for CAO they're hit or miss with the MX2, CX2, and Italia being misses in my book and CAO Brazilia and Black being excellent smokes. The Brazilia is a solid, robust after dinner smoke that has a definite dark chocolate and almond scent to it. Don't remember much about the Black besides the good draw and construction through.

 Which Rocky Patel's have you tried? I've just about tried all of their lines and enjoy most of them especially the Decade and Vintage 1992. I'd avoid their <insert season here> Collection though.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DestradoImpulse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CAO Vision was OK but I remember it being a medium powered smoke at best and slightly woodsy throughout the experience. As for CAO they're hit or miss with the MX2, CX2, and Italia being misses in my book and CAO Brazilia and Black being excellent smokes. The Brazilia is a solid, robust after dinner smoke that has a definite dark chocolate and almond scent to it._

 

I tend to agree with you on some of the CAO's, the Italia was a little too airy and bland for my tastes, but I really enjoyed the MX2 and CX2. 

 As for being hit or miss, yeah, that tends to be true. There are definite exceptions, but I don't usually take the chance with my money.


----------



## kydsid

The thing with CAO and RP. When they are on they are ON, when they are off they are off. My fav's from each line have never disappointed me, especially those above. And I'll test the waters to find that gem. God of Fire has never disappointed.

 I agree the CAO Vision is medium. Even so I have never had a bad Vision and they are among the price range my man wanted.

 As far as Rocky's I have had, the list of haven't had is the lesser. But I stick to just a few as rock solid keepers. Vintage 90, Old World Reserve, and mostly the ITC's.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Now that I think about it, a Liga Privada might be up your ally for the price range and power.

 Complex flavors, consistent quality, and the price tag of $11+ a stick is all I remember but it'll be worth at least a sampler.


----------



## darkninja67

I think I am going to take a good look at the La Aurora 100 Anos as well. Or I could go with a box of Oliva Vs and LFD Chisels. I definitely want to add some of those to my box.


 Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## kydsid

Well if I were to choose, and I already did, ha, I would get the 100 Anos. They only made 400,000 individually serial numbered cigars, distributed in descending order. My box bought last september is under 100k in serial number. So not many left out there. Get em while you can.


----------



## kydsid

Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba robusto. What a kick you on your ass smoke that was. Oh my. Nice oily stanky cigar for us strong fans. Little bit of canooing and a hard draw but I think it needs more aging. Only had them for a month.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba robusto. What a kick you on your ass smoke that was. Oh my. Nice oily stanky cigar for us strong fans. Little bit of canooing and a hard draw but I think it needs more aging. Only had them for a month._

 

I had an Edicion Especial the other day and it was very very good. The San Cristobals intrigue me as well but I really need to narrow it down. I am just acquiring way too many smokes right now.


----------



## darkninja67

Got these today:






 AF Chateau Sun Grown and a box of Chateau Maduro, plus a box of Griffins Fuerte robustos.

 Smoked a RP Edge Maduro Missile today. Was pretty good overall.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got these today:





 AF Chateau Sun Grown and a box of Chateau Maduro, plus a box of Griffins Fuerte robustos.

 Smoked a RP Edge Maduro Missile today. Was pretty good overall._

 

Tell me how the Chateaus smoke because I haven't found a single line outside the Short Story and Opus X that I've liked from AF. Didn't like the Flor Fina 858, really disliked the Curly Head or whatever it's called and was impartial to the Hemingway.


----------



## kydsid

^ And God of Fire? Which I find to be better than a Opus any day. 


 In my UPS arrival of the day I got my 5 Vegas Limitada 08. Double boxed, with styrofoam around the pakage, then box and bubble wrap galore in the big box. Cigars come in a 'box' that is actually a ceramic keepsake, consisting of a chamber lined with loose tabaco and the cigars, topped with a spanish cedars lid then topped with a custom fit 5 vegas ashtray lid. VERY impressive packaging for a $100 box of cigars. I might even smoke one right now, just because 25 cigars in the humidor defiles my divisible by two counting for the rest of the cigars in that humidor.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Last night I had a Nestor Miranda special reserve longsdale, which was amazing, followed shortly thereafter by a Padron 64 Maduro Corona. Also a delicious smoke, but the combo left me regretting the light meal I had finished hours before.


----------



## kydsid

Went looking through the extras humidor and picked up a Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva xtra viejo. What a stunning smoke. I burnt my fingers because I didn't want to put it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This must have been a gift from someone a long time ago because I went online to pick up a box and oh my are they expensive! And impossible to fine to boot.

 This is a must have top tier smoke in my opinion.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went looking through the extras humidor and picked up a Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva xtra viejo. What a stunning smoke. I burnt my fingers because I didn't want to put it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This must have been a gift from someone a long time ago because I went online to pick up a box and oh my are they expensive! And impossible to fine to boot.

 This is a must have top tier smoke in my opinion._

 

I read that most people do not want to put those down. I have some Anejos myself and can score some 50s at $10 each. I may just grab some more not having tried them before.

 There is a guy at the madhouse that sells them often.


----------



## darkninja67

Anyone want to do a box split on some CCs? I am looking at Partagas SDN4 or Bolivar BFs. PM me if you are game.

 EDIT: Cancel this, just bought some more Anejos so funds are tapped out.


----------



## darkninja67

Been looking to buy a box of cigars for my birthday and I got these contenders today to try out:


----------



## darkninja67

Cigar smoking iphone users: There is an app called Mobile Stogie that was made by a BOTL at the Asylum. It lets you keep track of your humidors and has a wish list and reference on it. The developer updates it well too by input from the forums.


----------



## tevez32

I've been smoking Davidoff cigars lately. Last week I tried the Aniversario it was pretty damm good. Tomorrow I'll try to see if the local shop has any of the Puro Dominicanos. I'll post some photos.


----------



## darkninja67

Davidoffs are pretty good (Special series) but they are way overpriced IMO. I stick to Avo and Griffins as far as Kelner smokes go.

 Please post pics though, always nice to see a well made cigar.


----------



## tevez32

Plan on having this tomorrow, I had a Rey del Mundo this afteroon, and it was nice. But a bit light for my tastes.. Looking forward to the H. Upmann ... maybe I'll work my way up to a Cohiba in a few weeks.


----------



## tevez32

Bought a couple of Cuban cigars today. Rey Del Mundo, and H. Upmann. Had the Rey Del Mundo in the afternoon while my wife was shopping. It was a satisfying smoke, but a little light in flavor for my tastes. I'm going to have the H. Upmann tomorrow while walking near the lake.


----------



## Zarathustra19

This is just my luck. I bought three Nub Habanos, a Connecticut, and I have an Oliva Serie V Torpedo sitting in the humi, its the nicest weather we've had in Shippensburg for months, and I've got a damned headcold. Makes me wonder what kind of karmic violation I made in the winter months. 






 btw Darkninja, all of those sticks you're auditioning would make a great box, my personal faves are the Serie V and the San Christobal. 

 Cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is just my luck. I bought three Nub Habanos, a Connecticut, and I have an Oliva Serie V Torpedo sitting in the humi, its the nicest weather we've had in Shippensburg for months, and I've got a damned headcold. Makes me wonder what kind of karmic violation I made in the winter months. 






 btw Darkninja, all of those sticks you're auditioning would make a great box, my personal faves are the Serie V and the San Christobal. 

 Cheers!_

 

get well soon dude. I am smoking enough for all of us lately.

 Oliva V double robo box split?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PM me your address too.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well folks, I'm gonna give a stogie a shot this afternoon before class. I think the cold is receding enough for me to enjoy it as the sinuses are clear and the cough is tapering off. Nub Connecticut, here I come!


----------



## darkninja67

Ordered these yesterday got them today:






 pipesandcigars.com is where I got them. Really good site.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Yeah, I've pretty much turned green with envy here. lol. 

 Excellent acquisition there Darkninja. 

 I got the chance to enjoy both a NUB Habano and an Oliva Serie V Robusto that I've been saving. Both were great, I just wish I would remember to eat before I smoke a V, my nic tolerance isn't the highest out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and in somewhat related news, grocery stores in central PA have started selling craft brewed beer! Now I won't be so limited as to my beer selections with smokes. 

 Cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

I smoked an Oliva V double robo yesterday and it was very good. Oliva has the burn and draw down pat. I find myself REALLY enjoying the Oliva O maduros. Something about them rings my bell.

 As for full flavored kick your ass smokes, try the JdN Antano line. They are very good.


----------



## darkninja67

Had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro robusto, a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte toro, then a San Cristobal Clasico, and finished with an Oliva MB3 robusto. I might sacrifice an Anejo 50 later on tonight. The weather is gorgeous in Boston today.

 Oh I like the LADC Especial Edicion more than the San Cristobal.


----------



## Zarathustra19

My former roommates and I decided to have a cookout today. I took a Padron 3000 out with me and gave my roommate a JM's Dominican (maybe a house blend for my local B&M). I was given the opportunity to finish a Short Story (my friend went to play volleyball) and a La Flor Dominicana (other friend joined in). The nicotine kicked me in the ass after a while. Anyway, it was a good night for cigar smoking in PA. Beautiful weather, like you had up there in Boston I'm sure. The east coast got lucky today.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My former roommates and I decided to have a cookout today. I took a Padron 3000 out with me and gave my roommate a JM's Dominican (maybe a house blend for my local B&M). I was given the opportunity to finish a Short Story (my friend went to play volleyball) and a La Flor Dominicana (other friend joined in). The nicotine kicked me in the ass after a while. Anyway, it was a good night for cigar smoking in PA. Beautiful weather, like you had up there in Boston I'm sure. The east coast got lucky today._

 

The Short Story may be the most popular stick out there. They are out of stock at a lot of places online. I like em a lot. 

 For some reason I have not had a Padron in a long time. I have none in my humidors either. Must be something from my past smoking history.

 Enjoy the weekend BOTLs.


----------



## darkninja67

Just ordered a 10er of PSP2's. I may have to wait awhile but they will be worth it.


----------



## kydsid

Well took a trip to the valley and went to Casa Petrides. A great cigar shop. At 6'3" I was barely able to reach the top row of singles in the humidor. Amazing selection a bar, lounge and food. Can't be beat and managed to bring these home.





 Shot at 2009-04-26


----------



## Zarathustra19

Very nice selection there. I've been meaning to try some 601's for a long time, but never remember when I'm in the shop.

 Enjoy them!


----------



## darkninja67

Nice scores. I have been wanting to try the 601 as well but do not know which one to grab. I guess I have to get a sampler sometime.


----------



## BlindTiger

I'm back to smoking cigars after a long hiatus and tight wallet.
 I had a La Aurora Preferido camaroon wrapper in robusto size last week,
 it was very nice. (but at that price I'd rather have a relative send me some other stuff which was what I was doing before)
 I smoke them during the down time when my mother get's her full day chemo.
 I just bought a couple sticks of La aroma de cuba also in robusto,
 will try these as they're half the price of the preferido's.
 my ultimate cheap cigar was some A. Turrent's I had during a promo sale
 at davidoff's. (buy 2 get 1 free) can't seem to find them locally,
 perhaps they're too cheap.
 I may try the AF short story next.


----------



## darkninja67

BlindTiger, try the LADC Edicion Especial line. It is much better than the regular LADC line. 

 I had a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Pyramid #9 today. Was very good for a sun grown stick. 

 Also got these today:






 Partagas Serie P #2 torpedos.


 Ordered on Sunday, shipped Monday, got them on a Thursday. Great prices too. PM if you want more info.


----------



## BlindTiger

those look beautiful darkN. enjoy them.
 I will look them up. already made a list for the next trip to the store.

 edit, the laDC and Cuesta Reys. but I will put the partagas on the list for overseas relatives.
 they really look nice. I can see that lovely oily sheen.


----------



## Zarathustra19

A good friend of mine is having her parents (who live in Germany) send me a fiver of Partagas CC's (not sure which one's at the moment). I've never had the money or the cahones to order ISOM's, simply because I know a few guys who ran into some slight legal trouble when they did.

 In any case, Graduating tomorrow! Today I'll be smoking a CAO Criollo, and hopefully tomorrow I'll get to try my first Padron 26 40th! 

 Cheers on the excellent score!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those look beautiful darkN. enjoy them.
 I will look them up. already made a list for the next trip to the store.

 edit, the laDC and Cuesta Reys. but I will put the partagas on the list for overseas relatives.
 they really look nice. I can see that lovely oily sheen._

 

Yeah I cannot wait but have to be patient with them. I used to smoke CCs during the boom and they were rushed and young.

 Cuesta Rey is Fuente brand so you know what you are getting.

 Check out my current favorites too: Joya de Nicaragua Antano series. I like the Consul as they are cheap at $51 for 20 sticks. They are full bodied and well made.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A good friend of mine is having her parents (who live in Germany) send me a fiver of Partagas CC's (not sure which one's at the moment). I've never had the money or the cahones to order ISOM's, simply because I know a few guys who ran into some slight legal trouble when they did.

 In any case, Graduating tomorrow! Today I'll be smoking a CAO Criollo, and hopefully tomorrow I'll get to try my first Padron 26 40th! 

 Cheers on the excellent score!_

 

Hope they grab you some PSD4s or something else. Partagas is one of my favorite CC lines along with Bolivar. The site I am ordering from makes it so easy to get them too. Let me know if you are game in the future. Would love to grab some Bolivar Belicoso Finos.

 Congrats as well on graduating Zach. Definitely smoke something good. I wish I had something to give you but I really need to horde my sticks right now as funds are low. Someday though.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Don't worry about it Bill, well wishes are more than enough. I know how important hording is becoming these days. 

 Cheers!


----------



## zeroibis

I got some free opus x torpedoes when I was in the DR from some people I know down there. 

 I also once toured a factory in Santiago where they made some for a different brand. I can not remember the name but my dad who took me there would know.


----------



## Zarathustra19

free opus is always a good thing. 

 Smoking an Oliva Master Blends I scored at the b&m tonight. Its very good, aged since 06 and burning like a champ. 

 My father also got me the Padron 1926 80th anniversary I was hoping for. Thats for tomorrow's cookout. Cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

I smoked one of those PSP2s last night and I took my time. A good hour and a half. It was so creamy smooth.

 Smoked an Oliva MB3 robo tonight which was great as usual. These things know how to burn straight and the draw was spot on.

 I am now looking at some BBFs or some more Partys for my birthday, or maybe some Siglo VIs


----------



## zeroibis

Actually when the guys friend came with the cigars my friend was smoking some cheap cigar he bought earlier and the guy asked if the could see it and then ripped it in half and pulled the stem out and said this is **** and then gave us some cubans as compensation.


----------



## Technokat

Hey guys, noticed there was a cigar thread on here. Thought i would post these. Was given them as a gift, but i dont smoke. I Dont even know if they are any good.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Cohibas is the most counterfeited cigar brand in the world especially the ones in "glass tops." There's a few good guides online that details what to look for in authentic or counterfeit Cohibas that you should check out.

 Nothing terribly exciting on my end besides smoking an Illusione Epernay and most of Tatuaje's "Red" line. The Epernay smoked pretty much like a 888 or cg4 but smoother and easier draw so and I definitely recommend it as a try.

 DN67 check your PMs.


----------



## Technokat

Thank you for your imput. Using google to check out some cohiba counterfit pages, i am almost 100% sure these are fake. Kind of a downer, but i am sure the person who bought them for me didnt know. I guess i am a little ignorant when it comes to this too. I never even thought they could be fake. That being said almost everything is RIGHT on the box...although on the bottom i dont see a code for when they were made, it doesnt feel burned on like most pages say it should, feels more painted on. The habanos tag on the top corner is gold striped. Looks like it should be black striped with little gold stripes on the inside edge of the black. The wrapper on the cigars look like there may be 1 too many rows of checks, but its hard to tell. I havnt broken the seal yet to see how they feel yet, but i will soon.


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah those are fake. Sorry. Join cigarasylum.com they have good info about ISOM sticks.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Picked up three sticks I hadn't had in a while, some Onyx (not sure on the vitolla or name, but they're torpedoes and about 4 to 5 inches long). I didn't like them the last time I had them, maybe because I wasn't into maduro wrappers then, but I got a lot of sweetness out of the one I had earlier, and I think I'll pair another with a glass of Old Rasputin Imperial Russian Stout tonight, as I scored some major brews this afternoon. 

 Cheers!


----------



## JackInTheCrack

Tex Cigars has a coupon for free shipping if you're following them on twitter - TWITTERFREE is the coupon code.


----------



## grawk

I love stopping by the mega J&R warehouses whenever I go to NC. It's why I end up buying more cigars than I could ever smoke.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Thats better than having more time to spend than cigars to smoke.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats better than having more time to spend than cigars to smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Say it isn't so. That is no way to go through life. Especially for a recent college grad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats by the way. Enjoy what little time you have this summer before real life starts. Or post-baccalaureate education or whatever. Neither is the same as those first four carefree years of college are in any case.


----------



## darkninja67

Been sick so not smoking at all. 

 I am seriously thinking about grabbing a cabinet or box of Partagas Shorts. They are supposed to be smoking great fresh.


----------



## grawk

I prefer my life now to when I was in college 100%. No question.


----------



## kydsid

Upgraded to an Edgestar wine cooler for my humidor because it was too hot in the house and I didn't want a $500 electric bill. Only problem is it is full and I need another one.


----------



## grawk

You could put your "to be aged" cigars in a paymate cooler with a block of florist foam soaked in 50/50 PG and distilled water...rotate boxes out when they've aged long enough.


----------



## darkninja67

Where did you order the Edgestar from? I am thinking of grabbing one soon as well. They go $199 shipped IIRC. Nice addition though.


----------



## d(((--)))b

wow kydsid.... nice collection


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could put your "to be aged" cigars in a paymate cooler with a block of florist foam soaked in 50/50 PG and distilled water...rotate boxes out when they've aged long enough._

 

I was doing the coolidor thing. But even the coolidor was reaching 80 degrees internal temp. At that range mold in the florist foam is guaranteed and I did indeed have quite a bit. I have a thread on cigarasylum that shows the mold.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you order the Edgestar from? I am thinking of grabbing one soon as well. They go $199 shipped IIRC. Nice addition though._

 

Errr, someone on Amazon. At work and cannot remember. Check my thread at the Asylum in accesories. I put the info there.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d(((--)))b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow kydsid.... nice collection_

 

Thank You.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Kydsid, Thanks very much for your congratulations. I had a week to enjoy before the summer work began, so that should be enough for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Nice addition with the cooler, btw. I'm still only on a 25 stick desktop, and not able to fill it yet either!


----------



## grawk

Driving past a J&R warehouse 4x a year is hard on cigar storage options


----------



## Technokat

i wish i had some cigar buying options. Living where i do there isnt really any tobacco stores, and canadian law prohibits mailing of tobacco between provences and all the main cigar places are out west :/


----------



## grawk

There's a casa del habanos in toronto...


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Technokat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wish i had some cigar buying options. Living where i do there isnt really any tobacco stores, and canadian law prohibits mailing of tobacco between provences and all the main cigar places are out west :/_

 

Dude I would kill to live where you do. Two hours down the road to Detroit for all my Non-Cuban desires (has to be one good shop in Detroit, right?). Two hours up the road to Toronto to fullfill all my Cuban desires. You have it made just need to get the will power.


----------



## grawk

I'm pretty happy with things in the US. Cubanos available overnight cheaper than buying them in canada, J&R and Holt's to supply my dominican and nicaraguan choices...


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty happy with things in the US. Cubanos available overnight cheaper than buying them in canada, J&R and Holt's to supply my dominican and nicaraguan choices..._

 

Well I stay away from the Cubans. Cigars that is, the ladies are just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'd think by knowing people in OFAC it would be the other way around, but noooooo.


----------



## grawk

Honestly, I prefer dominican and nicaraguan cigars to most cubanos anyway. And my favorite cigars are still relatively cheap.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well everyone, I'm not sure who it was, but I've been bombed. 







 I'm pretty much dumbstruck at this generosity. Included in this massive a-bomb are numerous stogies I've never had the pleasure of trying including a San Cristobal, a 5 Vegas, a CAO Britalia (!), and several others I'm very excited about. 

 The return address is a P.O. box in Plano TX, and from what I can tell I don't know for sure of any members' location there. The name was Head-fi Cigar Club, so I assume it to be someone who at least frequents this particular thread (though my detective skills are not quite up to par). 

 In any case reveal yourself and take credit or, in the words of Liam Neeson, "I will find you, and I will (bomb) you."

 Cheers everyone, and thanks again!

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Nice bomb whoever sent it. I spy a La Aroma and a La Aurora. Very nice indeed. Enjoy it dude.

 It was not me as I am in Boston.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I'm mainly a pipe smoker, but I do enjoy an occasional cigar from time to time. 

 My roommate is currently in Nicaragua filming a documentary. Any recommendations for cigars he should bring back?


----------



## Zarathustra19

The Oliva family owns a lot of tobacco farm land in Nic. They'd be good ones to get, some Serie V. I believe Opus X is made in Nicaragua as well, but I'm not certain. Lots of good sticks are made down there, its actually my favorite type. 

 Nice score having a friend down there to pick them up straight off the farm. Depending on what you get, make sure to age them for a few weeks or months so they aren't too harsh

 Cheers!


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm mainly a pipe smoker, but I do enjoy an occasional cigar from time to time. 

 My roommate is currently in Nicaragua filming a documentary. Any recommendations for cigars he should bring back?_

 

Anything and everything Padron. The Joya de Nicaragua Anatano is a great cigar he should be able to find that isn't the easiest to find up here. If he can get to the Perdomo factory they roll cigars for a whole lot of top tier brands and should be good cigars whatever he finds. Nestor also has a factory down their and should have some good cigars.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well everyone, I'm not sure who it was, but I've been bombed. snip......
 Zach_

 

Looks like some great help filling that humidor of yours up. Might need another one if you don't get smokin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Oh and the CAO Bratalia you have their is the limited edition released and sold only by Old Virginia Tobacco Company, a B&M chain in the DC area. It has a little in common with the Bratalia issued later in a limited edition humidor or 5 pack. Most agree the OTVC version is the better smoke. Hope that helps your info out didn't know if you meant a ! or a ? in your post.

 And I spy a ManOWar, I think blended and made by Pepin, and two different Sancho Panza's.


----------



## grawk

I'm enjoying a nice h upman robusto right now. It's a good life.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Oliva family owns a lot of tobacco farm land in Nic. They'd be good ones to get, some Serie V. I believe Opus X is made in Nicaragua as well, but I'm not certain. Lots of good sticks are made down there, its actually my favorite type. 

 Nice score having a friend down there to pick them up straight off the farm. Depending on what you get, make sure to age them for a few weeks or months so they aren't too harsh

 Cheers!_

 

Opus X is a Dominican puro.
 Definitely check out Perdomo, Oliva and JdN.

 damn jealous of you guys too, still sick with the flu. 3 days no smoking so I may celebrate huge once I clear up.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Don't be too jealous, I'm coming down with something in the throat as I type, so the bomb will have some time to age, lol. 

 Oh and btw kydsid, it was a ! because I've heard good things about the bratalia, but hadn't been able to find any.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't be too jealous, I'm coming down with something in the throat as I type, so the bomb will have some time to age, lol. 

 Oh and btw kydsid, it was a ! because I've heard good things about the bratalia, but hadn't been able to find any._

 

Just go to OVTC's webpage. They have them for sale per cigar and the giant 50 count box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But ya, most people only know them from the limited edition humidor release they did and aren't aware they were originally a OVTC only item. I was actually at OVTC on release day with Tim Ozgener from CAO. Great guy. Was giving away a cubist ashtray with every box purchase. And OVTC is one of the best B&M's in this country as far as I am concerned so happy to throw them a bone.


----------



## darkninja67

Well I picked up an extra shift this week so I thought I would buy my birthday box, went with Partagas Shorts. I was thinking about the La Aroma de Cuba Especial Edicions but wanted to add more CCs to my inventory.


----------



## Technokat

Its all fine and dandy if you have reliable transport, but i dont. I dont get out too much unfortunately. Which is why i was really hoping for a mail order option available to me. Oh well.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude I would kill to live where you do. Two hours down the road to Detroit for all my Non-Cuban desires (has to be one good shop in Detroit, right?). Two hours up the road to Toronto to fullfill all my Cuban desires. You have it made just need to get the will power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kydsid

This weekend I was smiled upon by the heavens. Saturday saw our first real rainstorm in 6 months. On Saturday I managed to smoke a CAO Bratalia on the back porch while the rain was coming down and enjoying a Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. Sunday was nice and topped out at 85 which is amazing since Friday was 102. Enjoyed a lovely Fuente Don Carlos with a nice sunset and a german lager.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This weekend I was smiled upon by the heavens. Saturday saw our first real rainstorm in 6 months. On Saturday I managed to smoke a CAO Bratalia on the back porch while the rain was coming down and enjoying a Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. Sunday was nice and topped out at 85 which is amazing since Friday was 102. Enjoyed a lovely Fuente Don Carlos with a nice sunset and a german lager._

 

Which Don Carlos?
 I have one in the box but want to grab some more.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which Don Carlos?
 I have one in the box but want to grab some more._

 

*starts clicking finger symbols* Ellllll Presssssiiiiiidenteeeee


----------



## vic1890

A pipe smoker here, paying a brief visit to my second love in the world of inhaling - cigars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I should go over this thread and gain some knowledge on this - i've relatively little on the matter, even though I love it dearly.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vic1890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A pipe smoker here, paying a brief visit to my second love in the world of inhaling - cigars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should go over this thread and gain some knowledge on this - i've relatively little on the matter, even though I love it dearly._

 

Welcome. I have thought about picking up pipes many times just have yet to do so. Too many good cigars to enjoy.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Welcome Vic,
 Glad to have you here. First thing you should know if you decide to take up cigars is that you should not inhale very much. Cigars are like pipes, the flavor is why we do it, not just the nicotine buzz, and the smoke can really hurt the lungs. 

 Cheers, and happy discoveries!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome Vic,
 Glad to have you here. First thing you should know if you decide to take up cigars is that you should not inhale very much. Cigars are like pipes, the flavor is why we do it, not just the nicotine buzz, and the smoke can really hurt the lungs. 

 Cheers, and happy discoveries!_

 

I am with this guy. Most (if not all ) cigar smokers do not inhale. Cigar smoking is more for the taste than anything else IMO.

 Welcome to the HeadFi Cigar Club Vic


----------



## BlindTiger

took a walk down to JR cigars on 5th ave expecting NYC boutique prices.
 was pleasantly surprised to find their 5 pack prices are the same as on the Website. Broke out my homemade humidor and getting it seasoned.
 need to get a digital hygrometer.


----------



## darkninja67

kydsid, I got you out a sampler of some Opus, Padron 80th, Anejos, and some CCs.

 DC#
 0309 0330 0001 0258 7412


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kydsid, I got you out a sampler of some Opus, Padron 80th, Anejos, and some CCs.

 DC#
 0309 0330 0001 0258 7412_

 

Jeebus! Now that's an H-Bomb of a bomb!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jeebus! Now that's an H-Bomb of a bomb!_

 

PM sent


----------



## Zarathustra19

*whistle 

 Wow, thats some bomb Darkninja. I had the Padron 80th for my graduation from the father, it was awesome, especially with a scotch or bourbon. I had two ISOM's come in last week from a friend, but they turned out to be duds (actually ended up finding out that they were a low ranked brand, Guantanameros or some such). Not bad, but here's to good cc's!


----------



## Zarathustra19

I walked into the house today after a particularly grueling day at the brewery to find not one, but three packages sitting on the kitchen table for me. I opened the first, and was pleased that it contained the soldering irons I had won on Ebay last week. Hooray for that. The second came direct from London, and contained my samples of a number of Geo F. Trumper shaving creams (for another hobby, wetshaving). Again, hooray, makes the day that much better knowing that I can look forward to a great shave after my shower. I get to the third package, which is postmarked from...Boston. Oh no. I know only three people in Boston, and the name on the return address lets me know exactly who the package is from. Bracing myself, I tear open the well-taped exterior of the box and...BOOM! The kitchen is leveled by the atomic blast from a certain Darkninja. 





 (sorry about the crappy quality)

 I'm floored once again by the generosity of brothers of the leaf. There are a lot of sticks in here that I've been wanting to try (or retry), but hadn't gotten around to yet. The Joya de Nicaragua's are looking very delicious. The addition of the Opus X and a Masterblends III are jawdropping. The Torano is one I've not had before, and am looking forward to with bated breath. And, there's one I've heard mention of, but never really paid much attention, the Fuente Viejo, which Looks great through the celo. 

 Darkninja, thanks so much for the bomb. My grandmother's kitchen doesn't appreciate it as much as I do, but you've supplied me with a lot of smoking pleasure to come through the next few weeks. I hope that I can return the favor sometime soon!

 On another front, I still haven't figured out who bombed me before, though I have suspicions due to some members' comments. You will be found. Make no mistake. 

 Cheers all!


----------



## darkninja67

Zach enjoy them. Burn the Antano first. You are lucky I did not have a bigger box. Bill


----------



## Zarathustra19

Ha ha, thanks Bill, I'm sure this is just the tip of the violent unibomber aspect of your personality. Cheers!


----------



## kydsid

Mmm yummies. Nice bomb Ninja. The only question remains now is how full is Z's humidor now?


 Everyone have a good Memorial day. Make sure to smoke a good cigar or two in respect to all of our soldiers past and present.

 My salute shall be via a 100 Anos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers


----------



## darkninja67

I ordered some 2005 Camacho Libertys for July 4th. Probably getting some CAO America Monuments as well. 

 I may fire my ESG on Monday after work. 


 Zach, I will smack you again. I have to hit a friend in NJ and Scott Shilala ( bead guy at CA) first. 

 Have a safe weekend fellow puffers.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Bill, another hit might kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so don't feel obligated. Your first hit and the other which preceded it were more than I could have dreamed, great smoking days.

 Kydsid, the humi is about half full, but is piled up to almost three fourths height due to my cedar divider I use to keep the really low quality mexican maduro cigarillos I ordered away from the good stuff. My humi has never felt like such a glutton in its life!


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah Zach, I need to replenish my stock just a bit.
 When is your birthday?

 Today I had a Fuente Sun Grown Chateau, a Party Short and an AB Tempus Terra Nova so far today. Good smokes all around. I am debating something really good before I head out to work tonight. Have a safe Memorial Day people.


----------



## ksween93

Just thought I'd throw it out there. My dad smoke cigars now and then. Has a few humidifiers in the house. He also likes to smuggle Cubans back into the US when he goes away on business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 although I'm not sure that that's illegal anymore.


----------



## grawk

So you don't smoke cigars, but you like implicating your dad in a felony? Nice


----------



## ksween93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you don't smoke cigars, but you like implicating your dad in a felony? Nice_

 

That's a rather harsh way of putting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I wouldn't say I like it so much as I get a kick out of the lengths he'll go through to get some quality stogies.


----------



## MD1032

Oh man, I haven't had a cigar since freshman year. I remember sitting outside our dorm enjoying a couple cigars at the end of the year. I ought to try a couple sticks when I get back down there where we have a cigar ship since I'll have some internship money after this summer.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ksween93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a rather harsh way of putting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I wouldn't say I like it so much as I get a kick out of the lengths he'll go through to get some quality stogies._

 

There are easier ways to get Habanos than smuggling them.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you don't smoke cigars, but you like implicating your dad in a felony? Nice_

 

They (customs) will usually just confiscate the smokes. Definitely breaking the law bringing in Cubans like that but it is not illegal to have them at home.


----------



## grawk

And habanos don't have a lock on the best cigars in the world anymore


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Smoked a Montecristo #2, Rocky Patel Decade, Perdomo Patriarch and Punch Double Corona over the course of the weekend along with a ton of fajitas.

 Loving the immense floral aroma from the Double Corona and might look into getting a box down the road right now.


----------



## darkninja67

Keep an eye out for Opus X and Anejos around Father's day.
 great time of the year for cigar smokers.

 I know a site that has good prices on both and once they are in stock I will post it here.


----------



## Kawai_man

Im gonna smuggle some cubans this weeken when i com back from tijuana


----------



## Kawai_man

Im gonna snuggle some cubans this weekned when I come back from tijuana


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kawai_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im gonna smuggle some cubans this weeken when i com back from tijuana_

 

Are you really going down to Tijuana? That place is a warzone right now or at least it had been.

 Hope you come back with your head still attached.


----------



## grawk

There's almost no chance you'll get real cuban cigars in TJ. I'd pass if I were you.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Best bet is to find someone you know in a European country to send them to you. That or Canada. There are other ways, but I've not gotten the courage (or the funds) up yet to try my hand.

 Bill, its the 26th of June, but you should expect something from me if you have the audacity to bomb me again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Btw, do you still have an affinity for craft brews? If so, let me know and I'll hook you up with some of the wares from Appalachian Brewing Company. Not the best, but not a bad beer either, well worth a try.

 Cheers!


----------



## grawk

The other ways are significantly safer than having a friend in europe send them.


----------



## dmk005

There are so many great cigars legally obtained that I have found no need to use sites like Cuban Cigars to obtain them. I am quite pleased with Oliva Serie V torpedos, Rocky Patel Decade and Camacho 1962s on the less expensive side and Padron 1964 and 1926, Fuente God Of Fire on the more expensive side.


----------



## BlindTiger

I started out smoking Cuban cigars. I was given a humidor and some RyJ churchills. then I went into a three way box purchase trying different cuban brands.
 it did get to be expensive but I've gotten to try quite a few brands.
 now that I'm broke, I'm trying to get the feel between DR, NIC and HON cigars.
 it's just that the B&M stores here can get expensive buying singles.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I tend to agree with you dmk005. I'm a huge fan of the Nicaraguan and Dominican makers of cigars. I was impressed with some cuban cigars, but they aren't in my opinion worth it to go all out for. I like having them, but they certainly aren't a necessity. 

 Cheers. 

 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are easier ways to get Habanos than smuggling them.


 They (customs) will usually just confiscate the smokes. Definitely breaking the law bringing in Cubans like that but it is not illegal to have them at home._

 

Actually. It is illegal for any US Citizen to buy, sell, trade or possess any Cuban goods. The only people who can have them are Cuban refugees that have obtained permission to bring back a certain amount of Cuban goods but they must keep those goods and not give them to other US Citizens.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best bet is to find someone you know in a European country to send them to you. That or Canada. There are other ways, but I've not gotten the courage (or the funds) up yet to try my hand.

 Bill, its the 26th of June, but you should expect something from me if you have the audacity to bomb me again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Btw, do you still have an affinity for craft brews? If so, let me know and I'll hook you up with some of the wares from Appalachian Brewing Company. Not the best, but not a bad beer either, well worth a try.

 Cheers!_

 

Zach, I rarely drink anything now. I still have a ton of beer in my fridge that I have not touched. Thanks for the offer though.

 As for Cubans, anyone that wants a legit cheap CC site PM me.


----------



## darkninja67

I just ordered a box of Partagas Culebras and Cuaba Divinos.


----------



## grawk




----------



## darkninja67

Smoking a Habano in the tobacco fields near your home? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to add some of those to my box.


----------



## grawk

That's my front yard, I was sitting on my front porch. That's a year or so old El Rico Habano Rico Club maduro, cabinet pressed. Very yummy.


----------



## darkninja67

I was joking with you grawk. lol

 Here are some updated pics:






 Partagas Black toro






 Perdomo Habano Corojo toro







 top shelf of my desk top humi







 drawer in my Aristocrat







 my Aristocrat Mini


----------



## darkninja67

Got 5 coffins of 2005 Camacho Liberty in last night:







 Probably smoke one on the Fourth of July.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Thats definitely a proper celebratory cigar, Bill. 

 I just started smoking a Camacho Select, which I believe you sent, unless I've gotten my bombs mixed up. So far I'm really pleased with the flavor profile. Its woody, but aromatic at the same time. I'm only about half an inch in, but its looking like it will be a good smoke before work. I'm saving the Opus X for my birthday, when I'll pair it with a big bottle of Three Philosophers I've been aging for a few months. 

 Cheers and happy smoking!


----------



## darkninja67

Glad you are enjoying the Camacho. It is one of my favorite Cameroon smokes.

 The Opus would make a good birthday cigar if you have never had one. I think the one I gave you had some age on it as well.

 I will burn the ESG for my birthday.

 Tomorrow should be a good day too. Will post pics if all goes well.


----------



## kydsid

A wonderful Friday night during a thunderstorm with a light show that would rival a Pink Floyd concert gave a great time to enjoy a great San Cristobal.

 Saturday was hotter and I smoked a quick LA Leoninos. Not a great nor bad smoke. Something to keep for yard work or give out to the non-cigar smokers who want to join you. IE it won't turn them away for being a dog rocket.


----------



## darkninja67

Got bombed today by a member at Cigar Asylum:





 Torano Exodus Gold, Litto Gomez, Anejos 50s, Padron, AF Sun Growns, Illusione 88, La Riqueza. All in time for my birthday. BOTLs are truly generous.

 Just in time for my birthday too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no bombs please as I am out of room.


----------



## kydsid

^HAHAHA Get to smokin cause all I gotta do is ask Zack for your address


----------



## Zarathustra19

ha ha, true. Enjoy those sticks, Bill, great selection.


----------



## kydsid

Well tonight turned out great. Picked up a Drop Top amber ale and an RP Edge. The deck was cooler than it has been lately. I hadn't touched the edges in a while. But WOW. I guess 2 years of aging really brought these sticks to their full potential. Incredibly smooth and great burning stick. I definitely do not remember these being as smooth when young. Burnt all the way to the nub with no heat. I also seem to think they have tightened up in aging providing a harder but much more enjoyable burn and draw. I will definitely be putting edges on my age first list.


----------



## darkninja67

I see your RP Edge and raise you these:





 Cannot wait to smoke one tomorrow.


----------



## grawk

I'm a big fan of the bolis


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a big fan of the bolis_

 

Yeah I need to get some Belicoso Finos soon too. I think the RCs need to rest a bit as I have read they do not smoke well fresh.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Nice score there. I regret to say that I've never had a Boli, but they look delicious. Keep up the stogie pron. 

 Cheers!


----------



## grawk

my RCs have been resting for 3 years mostly


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice score there. I regret to say that I've never had a Boli, but they look delicious. Keep up the stogie pron. 

 Cheers!_

 

Smoke anything good lately Zach?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my RCs have been resting for 3 years mostly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I like how you said "mostly"
 My box ain't gonna make it past a year. I need to get another box and rest it I guess.

 Going for some Fonseca Cosacos or some H Upmann Coronas Major next time.


----------



## grawk

I took a 3 year break (well, 9 months a year) from cigars when I was living in alaska. Been slowly getting back into it since then.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I took a 3 year break (well, 9 months a year) from cigars when I was living in alaska. Been slowly getting back into it since then._

 

Six years doing the same here. Something about single digit temperatures always kept me from enjoying the cigar on the deck. Thankfully the craft beer industry took care of me in that time. God how I miss going to Midnight Sun.


----------



## darkninja67

So for my birthday tomorrow I am thinking of burning an Opus X, Diamond Crown Maximus, Padilla 1932 and maybe my sole ESG. What do you guys think? Maybe a Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro if I can get one.


----------



## kydsid

^I'd say that's a good birthday.



 And on a completely different front. 


*
 INCOMING ! ! !*



 Heads up boys and girls.


----------



## grawk

had a JR Ultimate Maduro Piramide today. Not good. They're about 2 years old, and it was much worse than when it was fresh.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Smoke anything good lately Zach?_

 

In fact I have, Bill. Though I regret to say that not very many of the sticks you've sent me have been burned yet. I'm working my way through the stock I had laying around first. Saving for special occasions like Fridays if you will. Anyway, I happened to get a Nestor Miranda Lonsdale (can't remember the exact name of the vitola right now) at my local B&M a few weeks back. The guy who runs the place, Gary, told me that Nestor or Miranda, whichever is the manufacturer, is going to be having an event at the Gettysburg Cigar Company on June 12. As I don't get into the store as much as I'd like, Gary gave me the cigar that will be part of the event (buy one nestor miranda special edition and get a 20th anniversary for free) while I was in there. Its a beast of a cigar at about 7 inches long by 58 ring gauge. Anyway, I smoked the lonsdale and am saving the 20th until the 12th to honor the deal that Nestor is putting on. Right now, I'm enjoying a petite CAO Brazillia, which I got in a five pack last weekend when my good friend was in town. Its a nice short smoke I don't have to concentrate on while working on some pre-law school reading. 

 Cheers gents and keep enjoying those smokes!

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Jason, that bomb better not come my way. I have no freaking room right now dude.

 Well these will be sacrificed to the god of fire soon:







 Happy birthday to me.


----------



## darkninja67

More birthday pr0n:










 Zach, how did that Select finish off for you?


----------



## kydsid

Well Bill in honor of your birthday, well sort of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I woke up this morning and walked down to Cafe Du Monde to enjoy some cafe au lait and benets. Simply great, too bad New Orleans outlawed smoking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a consolation I left with a cafe au lait to go and lit up an especial while walking down Decatur to the river walk. Great cigar great scenery. I wish every morning was like this. 


 Pics later as I forgot my cameras cable. doh.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey guys,
 Sorry for not being in contact in such a long time. It feels like this is the first day I've had to get home from work in a week or more, lol. In any case, I'll go in order of events to get you caught up in case you care. 

 Bill, the Select was a great finisher. It was enough of a nicotine buzz to be pleasurable, and not too much as to make me sick. Great all around flavors and wonderful burn. It went out a few times due to user error (i.e. me getting too engrossed in writing), but while I was able to keep my attention planted on it, it worked out very well. 

 Kydsid, first of all, I'm not sure whether first names are okay for you on a web forum, so I'll stick to avatars for now, but once again (I feel like I'm beating a dead horse saying this), I'm shocked at the generosity of head-fi as a whole, but from the die hards of this thread in particular. 

 For those of you not in the know, I got home last night to find a package waiting for me. I was expecting a few books for law school, but when I get up close enough, I see a familiar return address "head-fi" cigar club. I think, no, its not possible again, and I open it, expecting the blast that I know is coming. The aftermath is still smoldering. Kydsid has bombed me before, and has struck again. This time, he sent me a humidor (a much nicer and larger one than the one I've been using thus far) as well as a La Aurora. In his note, he expressed the belief that this would solve my storage problems. Its very ironic that most of the storage problems come from this very thread! lol. In any case, I'll be posting pics of it as soon as I can get my stupid phone to work again, to give due credit to yet another excellent bomb. Guys, you have no idea how much you've helped me out in the past few months. Without your generosity, I'd be sitting here (fyi, smoking a bombed Sancho Panza) still stressed about loan problems, work stress, and family woes, but with all that you've given me, I can sit back, relax, and think about how great the world is right now. So thank you once again sincerely. 

 That said, when I have the means, I will have my revenge. 

 Cheers and happy smoking,

 Zach


----------



## grawk

I just had an RyJ Maduro Reserve (non-habano) robusto. Nice smoke, not amazing, but nice.


----------



## darkninja67

Zach that is one hell of a bomb. Wish someone would send me an Aristocrat 48 Plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grawk. nice smoke. you ever try the RyJ Habana Reserve ?


----------



## jordanross

I really enjoy cigars... Thanks to Uncle Erik for my last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice... Can't recall what it was... Any suggestions for a relatively cheap, really good super mild cigar?


----------



## Zarathustra19

I'm with Jordan here, my uncle just asked me to get him five big mild cigars for his upcoming camping trip. As I don't smoke really mild sticks, I'd be interested in some mild recommendations as well. 

 Cheers.


----------



## grawk

The Hemmingways are really mild, but still very good...


----------



## kydsid

Zack,

 No problem bro. This is the embodiment of BOTL. Simply knowing that you take joy in those items sent is all the thanks Bill, I or anyone else ever looks for when sending a bomb. We were all at your point once in life and remember those days vividly. I knew I could find a better use for that humidor than sitting in a closet empty and lonely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy,

 Jason


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_had a JR Ultimate Maduro Piramide today. Not good. They're about 2 years old, and it was much worse than when it was fresh._

 

The JR Ultimates are aged a minimum of 1 year before shipping to customers. Some are aged quite a bit longer. Never kept any up to a year though so can't speak to that. I don't much care for the maduros but do like the others. A nice medium bodied smoke at a great price. I also like the construction. It's rare that I ever have any dud's.

 Went to Mike's Cigars in Miami last week and picked-up a box of La Gloria Maduro Wavell's. Excellent smoke. Great cigar store if you ever have the chance to get down that way. Also picked up a box of Liceinado Toro's. I had smoked some 10 years ago, but when I tried them now they just don't seem as good as I remember.


----------



## BlindTiger

I may try those JR ultimates the next time I'm there.
 I'm almost done with my five pack of la auroras' robusto from JR cigars 5th ave.
 I liked the wrapper aroma, almost sweet coffee like.
 very well constructed and nice tight wrap and cap. not lumpy or veiny.
 Draw was easy, burned evenly all the way to the nub with a dark grey ash.
 nice smoke, not as thick as I would want but not bad.
 it also didn't burn hot as it got closer to the end.
 The flavor was quite mild, didn't leave any thick bitter taste on the tongue.
 some slight leather notes but really not an in your face cigar. 
 first one the nicotine hit me hard, maybe because I had nothing to eat.
 but from there on afterward, it was mild when I paired it with a drink and food.
 I would buy again to keep in a humidor but I'd like to try others in the same price range. (the JR's ultimates being one of them)


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well gents, sorry for the lag in posting, its been a little busy here with tourist season getting underway full force. Also, please accept my apologies for the lack of pics I promised, the camera phone isn't doing as I had hoped. 

 In any case, I'm sitting down tonight with an Oliva V Torpedo to get some work done on my novel, while there's still a little time left before the beginning of school. Hope all is well out there for the rest of you. 

 Also, Bill or Jason, if either of you is looking to do a box split on some ISOMs any time soon, let me know. I may have the budget and I'm supposed to bring a few CC's to the family reunion in July.

 Cheers all.

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well gents, sorry for the lag in posting, its been a little busy here with tourist season getting underway full force. Also, please accept my apologies for the lack of pics I promised, the camera phone isn't doing as I had hoped. 

 In any case, I'm sitting down tonight with an Oliva V Torpedo to get some work done on my novel, while there's still a little time left before the beginning of school. Hope all is well out there for the rest of you. 

 Also, Bill or Jason, if either of you is looking to do a box split on some ISOMs any time soon, let me know. I may have the budget and I'm supposed to bring a few CC's to the family reunion in July.

 Cheers all.

 Zach_

 

Zach, I have a box of RyJ Corona de Cedros coming this week. I may be up for a box split of Partagas Serie D 4 in the near future. Or some H Upmann Magnum 46. Let me know what you want.

 Upmann Coronas Major would be good too as they are $107 for 25 right now and are a well regarded smoke.


----------



## darkninja67

Put these to the flame yesterday. Sometimes I am in the mood for really good smokes. The VSG was good, I may prefer the ESG over it though. Most people like the VSG better for the price.

 The Opus was outstanding. Spicy and really rich tasting. I could have sworn I could taste a mint flavor on the finish.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Thats quite a haul, Bill. The gods of fire are certainly pleased. 

 Cheers.

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro. I may actually bomb that dude at Puff with a box of these (if they smoke good ROTT) or the Mille Fleurs.

 Zach, sent you a PM.


----------



## grawk

I am on a temporary break until I take this life insurance physical.


----------



## Zarathustra19

That would be a verifiable nuclear attack of a bomb, Bill. He's a great guy, so he'd be well deserving of it. 

 I'm ordering some sticks as we speak, so the journey has begun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be a verifiable nuclear attack of a bomb, Bill. ****** a great guy, so he'd be well deserving of it. 

 I'm ordering some sticks as we speak, so the journey has begun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers._

 

Zach, please take his screen name out of your post please. I do not know if he follows other forums but I think I posted that I was recruiting from multiple forums. Thanks dude.

 Cannot wait to get those Upmanns. Eventually we need to get some No 2s.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zach, please take his screen name out of your post please. I do not know if he follows other forums but I think I posted that I was recruiting from multiple forums. Thanks dude._

 

Done, no surprise ruining shall stem from me. I'll let you know as soon as the Upmanns arrive, if only to further stir salivary glands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been smoking some Cusano M1 Connecticut Torpedoes lately (thats what I ended up buying for my uncle's mild cigar foray) and I have to say that they're a good smoke. I smoke them when my mind is occupied elsewhere with a book, the computer, etc. I still get good flavors and aromas, but I don't need to sit there and pick through them to appreciate depth and complexity.


----------



## darkninja67

Thanks for the edit Zach. I appreciate it. 

 I ordered some Diplomaticos No 5s today. Cannot wait to try them.

 Zach, smoke any of my sticks? get on it son.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Ha ha, I have been smoking a few of them. The Oliva Master Blend III was great, I've had one before due to a stroke of luck at the B&M, and this one was just a smooth. It was a smooth, medium body smoke by my reckoning, and was a great accompaniment to the scotch I paired it with. I also had two of the Fuente blends, the Don Carlos (?) and the Viejo, which blew me away. I hadn't even heard of them (a testament to my lack of attention), but it was a great, fuller body cigar. Great flavors of some pepper, natural tobacco, and a touch of spice if I remember right. Excellent smokes.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ha ha, I have been smoking a few of them. The Oliva Master Blend III was great, I've had one before due to a stroke of luck at the B&M, and this one was just a smooth. It was a smooth, medium body smoke by my reckoning, and was a great accompaniment to the scotch I paired it with. I also had two of the Fuente blends, the Don Carlos (?) and the Viejo, which blew me away. I hadn't even heard of them (a testament to my lack of attention), but it was a great, fuller body cigar. Great flavors of some pepper, natural tobacco, and a touch of spice if I remember right. Excellent smokes._

 

I like the MB3 a lot. I think I have a few left. 
 The Anejo came about after a hurricane destroyed a lot of the Opus X wrappers plants. It uses an Connecticut broadleaf wrapper that is aged in cognac barrels. the blend is a mix of Opus and Don Carlos IIRC. Really good stuff.

 I think I sent you Sun Grown (black ribbon) and a Maduro (green ribbon) Chateaus.


----------



## Zarathustra19

yep, those would be the ones. I think I was smoking the Sun Grown while visiting the local cigar lounge and the proprietor took a guess as to what it was. 

 I'll be smoking the maduro today on the porch before I have to get to work at four. 

 Cheers.


----------



## darkninja67

Zach how was the Maduro? 

 Did the Upmanns ship yet?

 I just ordered some Fonseca Cosacos from PE. I needed to refill my humidor as I pulled a couple of empties out.


----------



## BlindTiger

The Diplomatico no. 2's were our go to cigar purchase.
 always brought a box back. I see the reviews for it are not stellar.
 they were always a good smoke when I bought them 10 years ago.
 nice balanced flavor, no bitterness, loads of smoke. wish I had some now.

 I just finished a couple of Maria Mancini Magic mountains in the maduro wrapper.
 I'm not a fan of maduro wrappers but that's all j & r had at the store.
 I'd say this was much better smoke than the La aurora robusto. it was an easy 
 smoke through and through. the aroma was sweet, burned evenly throughout,
 a nice mild to strong cigar. I'd buy this one again. especially at $11 for a 5pk.

 I had another la aurora robusto on Sunday, the first few puffs were really bitter,
 then it mellowed out and burned slightly hot near the end. I'm not going to buy
 another 5pk of this and stick with the maria mancinis.
 I also think my box is too humid, some wrappers are unraveling. maybe that affected
 the taste.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Blind Tiger,
 11 bucks for a five pack is a great price! I'll have to see if I can find any of those in my local b&m's. I think I"ve said it before, but at 3 bucks a stick, the Cusano M1 Connecticut is my go to bargain mild smoke.

 Bill, the Upmanns shipped yesterday and I'm waiting with bated breath for their arrival. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The maduro was a great smoke. It wasn't too long as to get too strong before work, and it had nice dark almost chocolatey flavors (though my palate isn't sophisticated enough to be sure. Another winner from that batch you sent me. 

 Cheers.

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Zach, I have always loved Chateaus. The natural is a solid choice too.

 I am nearing a 50/50 split of NC and CCs. The Cubans really grow on you. They usually are very smooth. Hoping the Upmanns turn out good too. They rave about them at Puff and CA.


----------



## darkninja67

Mailman delivered this 'nade while I was smoking a CAO:







 I know who it is and thanks Jason.

 Funny how I was looking at a box of the Cien Anos last night at Cigarplace.

 EDIT:

 Anyone game for a box split of Oliva V or LADC Especial Edicions shoot me a PM.


----------



## kydsid

Well that's what happens when you make your address know to a certain inside informant of mine. Years of training has helped me cultivate these friendships to get what I want. And I couldn't let Zack have all the fun.

 I knew I had one or two lying around you'd be interested in tasting.


 If I only had the room I'd do the split. After coming back from Miami and having fun a Padilla I had to play lvl 99 Tetris with the Humi. I don't know where I could fit anything without throwing some stuff out.


----------



## darkninja67

Thanks dude.
 I consolidated some partial boxes to make way for the 3 boxes of CCs I have coming. Seriously thinking about grabbing some Olivas or LADCs.

 I may hold off and pay some bills instead.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Just smoked the Escaparte Bratalia Jason sent me the other day. Great tasting cigar, I'm sure you'll enjoy it Bill.

 P.S. Confidential informant only retains his confidentiality if the aforementioned informant is not discussed. See a few of the problems the CIA has had in the past few years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

 I would go in for a box split again, but like you Bill, I need to get a few debts settled before I go blowing more money on stogies. Damned adult life.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just smoked the Escaparte Bratalia Jason sent me the other day. Great tasting cigar, I'm sure you'll enjoy it Bill._

 

Correction you smoked an OVTC Bratalia that pre-dates CAO creating the Escaparte program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That cigar is at least 18 months old.

 Although I have now learned about the program and stumbled upon another one of its participants in Orlando and have one example. I had two but it ended up in the washing machine while on vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 EDIT: LOL I have had those things forever and never saw that it said Escaparte on the label. Doh. That said they actually created an entire Escaparte program with very select B&M's each having their own signature CAO. Or so I recently learned.


----------



## adanac061

ooooh a Cigar thread , can't believe I never saw this before. 

 Let me introduce....

 Cigars have been one of my hobbies for a few years now.

 I'm not an adventurous "Cigarphile" however.

 I decided last year after sampling a wide variety of cigars from different places, that Cubans were the only ones for me. 

 Then after a head to head battle between the majors brands, I narrowed it down to Cohiba, and have been smoking them ever since. 

 Personal Favourites:

 -Cohiba Robusto 
 (my favourite smoke)

 -Cohiba Siglo II 
 (my go to smoke when there are no robusto's around)

 Not really into the longer cigars like the Espléndidos.

 About to light up a Siglo II... have a good night.


----------



## kydsid

^Shakes fist at US Lawmakers and for good measure the Canadians who can enjoy a Cuban.


----------



## darkninja67

Jason You can enjoy one if you really wanted to.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jason You can enjoy one if you really wanted to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not knowingly with who I work for.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not knowingly with who I work for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I may eventually fire some out to you.
 My Diplomaticos and Fonsecas should be here soon.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I may eventually fire some out to you.
 My Diplomaticos and Fonsecas should be here soon._

 

Might want to cool that thought. Seriously my Vino is full. I am not smoking at all really due to 100+ temps. On top of that I just succumed to a deal at CA for a box of Short Stories for $100.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well all, I've got some good news and some better news. Yesterday I stopped in at my local b&m, owned by a great guy named Gary and we got to talking (as we always do). About half an hour later, we touched on Cuban cigars, and I told him I was going to be getting half a box in a split. He proceeded to open up the bottom cabinet of a humidor and give me a Cohiba Siglo 1, which he told me to smoke before the others got here and in honor of my birthday (which happens to be today). So I smoked it last night with a good bourbon (Wild Turkey, not the best, but college-fi if any bourbon is), it was a great cigar until the last half inch (yes, I did in fact nub it until my lip was almost burning with the tobacco), and has me psyched for the H. Upmann's which I had been anticipating all week. 

 So the better news is that after a 7 hour day in 110 degree heat in the kitchen, I got home to find a package with "Swiss Air" emblazoned on it. I knew it was the Upmann's. They have arrived. Pics will follow when I have some time to upload them (along with the long promised pics of Kydsid's bomb to me). I'm very excited and they smell fantastic. Bill, I'll get your half out asap (dunno about tomorrow though, might be a little hung over if the night goes as planned). (I just realized how many parentheses I use, damn.)

 Cheers folks, and wish me luck at the bars this evening. 

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Happy birthday Zach. Take your time shipping the Upmanns. Smoke one too and see how they are.


----------



## kydsid

Happy Birthday dude. I guess I'm already covered for your gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be safe and have fun tonight.


----------



## Zarathustra19

much thanks guys, you've both more than covered my birthday wishes. I had one Upmann after dinner and it was pretty good. Th wrapper was pretty toothy and the burn was wonderfully straight, so it worked really well. The flavors were subdued, but developed nicely through the cigar. I think you'll enjoy them, at least once in a while Bill. 

 Jason, without your bomb, I'd not be able to house the Upmanns, so again, thanks. 

 Cheers guys.

 P.S. We're back from the bar already at 10:00, so it was a short night, but we had a good time. 

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Needs more pics.


----------



## darkninja67

Got my Diplomaticos No 2 today:







 they look and smell nice. Fonsecas should be here Monday.


----------



## grawk

I am wanting a cigar tonight, stupid life insurance physical. At the beach, sitting on the porch wanting to burn one.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am wanting a cigar tonight, stupid life insurance physical. At the beach, sitting on the porch wanting to burn one._

 

I torched 6 today!


----------



## Zarathustra19

:O

 And I thought I was bad with three or four a day.

 P.S. Here's a teaser pic. I'll post a few birthday pics a little later. 






 Cheers.

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Zach, I see your Upmanns and raise you Fonsecas:






 Hey Zach, doesn't it look like you received a key of coke or crank when you opened up the package? Always makes me smile. Tons of bubble wrap FTW.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Bill, you know I can't see that bet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does seem almost wrong when you open the package. I spent like five minutes unwinding the bubble wrap. But the good news is that I was so intent on the cigars, I didn't pop any of it. lol

 Cheers all.

 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Zach, doesn't it look like you received a key of coke or crank when you opened up the package? Always makes me smile. Tons of bubble wrap FTW._

 

Drug smugglers don't use bubble wrap. Drugs aren't fragile.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Drug smugglers don't use bubble wrap. Drugs aren't fragile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 You were a mule??






 What are you going to use to bomb?


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You were a mule??






 What are you going to use to bomb?_

 

No I was the guy that caught the mules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hence why I have a problem with my employer if they find out I knowingly have Cubans. Some of my BOTL's are always giving me Cigars whose bands have fallen off. They tell me they aren't interested in mystery cigars or mystery canned food. And because I am the cheap SOB of the group they give em to me to be the guinea pig.


----------



## darkninja67

Today I was on the phone with my boss talking about bombs and cigars. I find a box from Zach and I think the person bombed me. Then I remembered I had Upmanns coming. There was a nice grenade in the box:
 Oliva V (I had been craving one for awhile now)
 Oliva Special G
 and 2 Cusano M1 torpedos.

 Nice hit and thanks Zach. Lets do another split when you get more funds up.
 Maybe some Monte #2s?


----------



## darkninja67

Cleaning out my empty boxes from CI and and found two 5 packs of Diablos and a mixed sampler of AB stuff. Good day overall. Also got the second part of my 4th smokes:






 CAO Four for the Fourth and two LFD Double Ligero Chisels.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CAO Four for the Fourth and two LFD Double Ligero Chisels._

 

The LFD is the better IMO. I have been hunting for some LFD Litto Gomez Diez Chisels. Kinda expensive for a 50 count box though.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LFD is the better IMO. I have been hunting for some LFD Litto Gomez Diez Chisels. Kinda expensive for a 50 count box though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Box split


----------



## grawk

I'm going to be stopping by the J&R outlet on I95 in NC on my way home from the beach this weekend. Any suggestions? I'm already planning on picking up a couple of boxes of El Ricos.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to be stopping by the J&R outlet on I95 in NC on my way home from the beach this weekend. Any suggestions? I'm already planning on picking up a couple of boxes of El Ricos._

 

Unfortunately no. I was really dissapointed in the store, if you mean the one near Durham aka the superstore. I honestly expected more from them after seeing the store in DC. I don't think I even walked out with a single cigar as anything I was interested in was more expensive than other sources.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Box split_

 

Maybe. I was under the impression that it was a 50 but with the gars running close to $10 each that is alot of dough. But I ran across a box of 25 at Holts. I'll think about it.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe. I was under the impression that it was a 50 but with the gars running close to $10 each that is alot of dough. But I ran across a box of 25 at Holts. I'll think about it._

 

$500 a box is a bit stiff. For that we can get some Illusiones, La Aroma de Cuba Especial Edicions and some Tatuajes.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$500 a box is a bit stiff. For that we can get some Illusiones, La Aroma de Cuba Especial Edicions and some Tatuajes._

 

Yes but we could also sell 5'ers of LGD's at CA and then buy the LAdCEE, Illusiones and Tats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW looks like Holt's has a 24 box for $285 so about $12 a stick. Not too bad a price. Still looking for a good deal though.

 PS Ever done business with ArnoldsTobaccoshop.com


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes but we could also sell 5'ers of LGD's at CA and then buy the LAdCEE, Illusiones and Tats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW looks like Holt's has a 24 box for $285 so about $12 a stick. Not too bad a price. Still looking for a good deal though.

 PS Ever done business with ArnoldsTobaccoshop.com_

 

Never heard of that site. Check the thread at CA for reputable sellers. See if I can find it.

 EDIT: They are listed/


----------



## kydsid

Now to figure out what the difference is between LG Diez Chisel Puro in a 50 box and LG Diez Chisel Puro 2008 Vintage in a 24 box. One site shows a different box. Holt's has a pic of the 50 but says 24 to a box. LFD's site makes no mention of a 2008 vintage or pakaging change. It just says 24 to a box. Gah.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Got myself a CAO America for the fourth. Also finished a batch of home brewed apple cider. Nothing more American there, sorta. lol. Anyway, glad you got the package Bill, the M1's are my favorite budget smoke right now when I want a mild one. I'll also definitely think about a box of Monte #2's split before school starts. Those are what I smoked in Germany on a trip a few years back and they were the most memorable cigar I've had yet (probably because they were my first real sticks). 

 Cheers and happy 4th if I don't talk to you guys. 

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Good grab on the CAO. Enjoy it. I am kind of hoping I am working tomorrow. A lot of money can be made and could go towards more smokes.

 Happy 4th to you all.


----------



## kydsid

Happy 4th of July all.


----------



## darkninja67

Happy Fourth Jason and the rest of headfi, especially the canned BOTL.

 Got my smokes ready. Ordered some box fillers last night:

 DBG Cuban Classic (Black label) belicosos. I figured 20 for $100 is a great price on a well regarded smoke. I like em enough so I jumped on it.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Happy Fourth Jason and the rest of headfi, especially the canned BOTL.

 Got my smokes ready. Ordered some box fillers last night:

 DBG Cuban Classic (Black label) belicosos. I figured 20 for $100 is a great price on a well regarded smoke. I like em enough so I jumped on it._

 

Enjoy one on me. 110 here right now. Way too hot to enjoy any kind of smoke. I am really starting to rethink my own prohibition on smoking in the house.


----------



## adanac061

So,.. tomorrow I'm going to stock up on some Cubans I've never tried before ....

 I have my eye on 3 pack of Cohiba Siglo IV..... (which are outrageously expensive in Canada) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But , does anyone have any recommendations for a favorite Cuban from another brand I should try ??


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adanac061* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So,.. tomorrow I'm going to stock up on some Cubans I've never tried before ....

 I have my eye on 3 pack of Cohiba Siglo IV..... (which are outrageously expensive in Canada) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But , does anyone have any recommendations for a favorite Cuban from another brand I should try ??_

 

Try to find a Partagas Serie D #4 or a Bolivar Royal Corona. I think both smoke well fresh this year.


----------



## BloodSugar00

I'm pretty much totally green to the world of cigars- I've had a few cuban's, coeibas and mini Churchills, from Odd Bins and the cheap/generic varieties sold over most counters such King Edwards- but I'm keen to get into it more seriously/deeply! I'd preferably like to start my exploration with cubans but my initial (market) research on the net has made my eyes bulge at the sheer cost of buying anything over very small quantities (still expensive mind but affordable), sampler packs often costing hunderds of pounds!

 Being in the UK, I imagine the ridiculous levels of tax we have to pay on tobacco products contributes significantly to these figures. Does anyone know where I could buy cuban cigars or other quality/recommended cigars at fair prices online? How do you buy your cigars in fact? Would you recommend other sources than online merchants? 

 Secondly, again as I'm pretty much totally new to this, any (starter) cigar recommendations would be welcome!

 Cheers and happy smoking,

 Steve


----------



## kydsid

^ I'd say I buy 70% of my cigars online from the wide variety of internet retailers based in the US.

 I was under the general impression that cigars in general regardless of country of origin were expensive in the UK. Have you compared cuban to non-cuban prices?

 Other than that I would suggest since those of us who are always watching this thread are in the US, maybe Canada that you head over to CigarAsylum.com. Post an introduction thread and take a look around for your questions. If you don't find your answers there is a host of European based members who would be glad to help you out.


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ I'd say I buy 70% of my cigars online from the wide variety of internet retailers based in the US.

 I was under the general impression that cigars in general regardless of country of origin were expensive in the UK. Have you compared cuban to non-cuban prices?

 Other than that I would suggest since those of us who are always watching this thread are in the US, maybe Canada that you head over to CigarAsylum.com. Post an introduction thread and take a look around for your questions. If you don't find your answers there is a host of European based members who would be glad to help you out._

 

Cheers for the reply and advice! I'll try that for starters then and try the forums at cigarasylum.com and see what info and/or tips and/or ways around the tax component, if any, I can find there...

 You're right, cigars are expensive to buy in the UK, though I don't know if there's any other components/factors contributing to the high price other than the extortionate excise tax the UK regulates all tobacco products with.

 I havn't compared cubans to non-cubans really, no. As I say, I am pretty fresh to the whole cigar scene so I'm literally looking for starter recommendations, insight, enlightenment, advice on where to start and, tied into that, where to obtain solid quality cigars at decent prices.

 Steve


----------



## darkninja67

Hey Steve I sent you a PM. I am with Jason (kydsid) in that I purchase a lot of my sticks online be it NC or CC.

 We are a small community here but definitely join cigar asylum. They are a great bunch of people over there and have a lot of good information regarding cigars, humidors, cutters, etc.

 If you have any specific questions feel free to ask in this thread. Bill


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BloodSugar00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I havn't compared cubans to non-cubans really, no. As I say, I am pretty fresh to the whole cigar scene so I'm literally looking for starter recommendations, insight, enlightenment, advice on where to start and, tied into that, where to obtain solid quality cigars at decent prices.

 Steve_

 

Well lets see. Cigars are like the audio world, it is a slipery slope but oh what a fun ride down the hill it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Start out small. Buy a 20-50ct humidor. Get it seasoned (a lot of online tutorials in this) and work on keeping it humidified. A lot of people rush into cigars without having anywhere to put them an waste money that way. And if you find you don't like cigars a small humi can always be used for other things. My first humidor, a black 20ct with nice mahogany center inlay now sits on top of my dresser and is where I keep my man accessories (tie clips, cuff links, watches, extra keys/car remotes, challenge coins, etc.)

 Next don't go buying boxes. Buy 5 packs/samplers that include lots of sizes. Most of us find we have a preferred size, some churchills (7-8" long)some robusto (4.5" to 5.5" long) etc. Now that you have a humidor you can buy a couple packs and keep them for a while.

 Next buy a small notebook and write down your experiences with the cigars. Things like taste, draw, what you ate before, what you were drinking, did you feel quesy etc.

 Next for a place to start maybe try Macanudo. They are kinda like the Sony of Non-Cubans just not as overpriced. Although they may go under a different name in the UK do to the split in Cuban/Non-Cuban names created by the two global tobacco monopolies.

 Lastly as for where to buy your gars seek help elsewhere. I'd love to help but couldn't if I wanted too. Well unless you count a stray bomb headed to your way shall I ever get ahold of your address.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Ha ha, be careful Steve, you've angered the bomb gods. I can testify to how merciless these two can be with their strafing. 

 As for what to try as a beginner, Macanudo, as Jason said is a good place to start if you don't know what you like. After you get a feel for that kind of mild cigar, you could try a few from different styles. Maduro wrappers need to be tried, Camaroon as well, Connecticut Shade leaf wrappers, not to mention all of the internal combinations. Cuban wise, I'd recommend a Montecristo of some sort, maybe an Upmann, definitely a few Cohiba's. 

 Happy smoking,
 Zach


----------



## BloodSugar00

Cheers on the responses guys! Very helpful. I'm not quite sure what the bomb jokes are about but I'll be sure to keep on your good sides, as well as keep my address to myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Looking into humidors, I've spotted a nice little number that can hold up to 100 cigars, is glass-top design, is relatively cheap, looks pretty sharp and has spanish-cedar inlay and cigar tray- The Milano Glass Top - Puroexpress Cuban Cigars. What you reck? Seems ideal but someone more experienced might see something off with it I don't.

 I've been looking at the accessories for humidors also and/or for help with regulating the relative humidity of humidors (both in terms of convenience and/or optimal practice). I'd like to be able to able to leave humidor, self-regulated (or maintained rather), as I would a fridge or freezer; it performs it's job and I don't have to think about, worry about it, monitor or adjust it. It's self sustainable, in other words. Would the following ensure me of this:

 I get this or a similar humidity kit: Humidity Kit 100

 I get one of these to put to use after usin the above to work in tandem with humidifier (relevant to whatever humidity level I wish to provide in my humidor): Bóveda Humidity Pack - 72% - Puroexpress Cuban Cigars

 Anything else one needs to help establish and/or sustain relative humidity in a humidor?

 Thanks,

 Steve


----------



## grawk

you could also use a cooler, and a block of "wet" florist foam soaked in a 50/50 blend of propylene glycol and distilled water (can get PG at your local pharmacist) and kept in a "holy" soap box.

 But that's the cheap way to do it


----------



## kydsid

BloodSugar. Nice humidor. That is a very common design, so much that I have one sitting on top of my edgestar. I think it is a little big for a first humidor. But if the cost of it isn't outside of your throw away money zone I say go for it. 

 As for humidification generally you are never going to get to leave it alone like a fridge. It all depends on the frequency in which you open the humi, the temperature it is stored at, and many other factors. Some people don't have to mess with their humi for months at a time others like me due to many factors have to adjust and add water every 3-4 days.

 In terms of humidification sources the one you have is the cheapest for a reason. That is just encased florist foam. It is effective but rH gels, and rH beads are better at regulating humidity. And in general beads and gel will take less work to maintain your rH but do cost more money.

 All in all the care of a humidor isn't at all time consuming and I would honestly suggest getting the source you described so that you can learn to care for a humi from the ground up and find what works best for all of your conditions. Not to mention your humidor should be sold with that type of humidification source. That is part of this quest just the same as having cleaner for your interconnects and towels to rest your headphones on at a meet.


----------



## grawk

Trinidad Lonsdale

 a VERY nice after dinner smoke with a pappy van winkle bourbon.


----------



## Zarathustra19

My brother just got a box of Montecristo #5 CC's in and we had one after work today. Excellent cigar even as young as they are. It would have been better had I not had a cold, but we do what we can with what we have. 

 Grawk, I'd say a lonsdale executed correctly is one of the best cigars in the world. With bourbon, its borderline heavenly. 

 I'm currently enjoying my way through a bundle of Cusano M1 Coronas. Much smaller than the Torpedoes I sent you Bill, but sweet, flavorful, and aromatic.

 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BloodSugar. Nice humidor. That is a very common design, so much that I have one sitting on top of my edgestar. I think it is a little big for a first humidor. But if the cost of it isn't outside of your throw away money zone I say go for it. 

 As for humidification generally you are never going to get to leave it alone like a fridge. It all depends on the frequency in which you open the humi, the temperature it is stored at, and many other factors. Some people don't have to mess with their humi for months at a time others like me due to many factors have to adjust and add water every 3-4 days.

 In terms of humidification sources the one you have is the cheapest for a reason. That is just encased florist foam. It is effective but rH gels, and rH beads are better at regulating humidity. And in general beads and gel will take less work to maintain your rH but do cost more money.

 All in all the care of a humidor isn't at all time consuming and I would honestly suggest getting the source you described so that you can learn to care for a humi from the ground up and find what works best for all of your conditions. Not to mention your humidor should be sold with that type of humidification source. That is part of this quest just the same as having cleaner for your interconnects and towels to rest your headphones on at a meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks grawk and kydsid for response to my last post regarding humidors, humidification/controlling rH! Appreciated. To respond:

 I know you recommended a smaller humidor- 20-50 cigar capacity wasn't it?- but the only smaller ones I could see on that site- had looked at one other but the relative cost was far steeper, eve despite the prices on Puroexpress being minus shipping (that other site was Buy Cuban Cigars, Cohiba Cigar, Cheap Flavored Havana Cigar Shop, Cigar Accessories, Ashtray & Cutter, Cigar Cases & Humidifier - Cigar Desire)- were described as 'Travel size'. I presumed these were designed specifically for travel and so didn't even look at them. However, having now viewed them, many of them appear to be like the larger humidors I've seen online, only smaller (and without glass-top, which obviously isn't a necessity by any means, though a cool feature if other boxes are ticked first). Hence, they look like they could be used stationary/ as a regular humidor, their size just making them condusive to travel useage also.. Is this the case? Here's a link to the travel size humidors on puroexpress, Search Results - Puroexpress Cuban Cigars . I'm still interested in the other, aforementioned humidor but, I agree, that a smaller, cheaper one may be more feasible for entry into/trying out this hobby/interest that I may discover I don't like and/or decide against exploring it deeper/more seriously/long term, so if these are purpose fitting, I may opt for one of those instead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 With regards, monitoring/maintaining/sustaining/controlling/regulating relative humidity in a humidor, I obviously wasn't aware of the different source varieties and/olr methods for doing so, though, logically, I anticipated options of various expense and quality would exist. Thanks for enlightening me to some of those as well as how, irregardless, a humidor will need a degree of hands on monitoring and adjusting with any source of humidification regulation and/or dependent on other factors. Again, I had an incline this might be the case but thanks for taking the time to explain it some. 

 In light of the above and in the interests of getting a feel for it all, I concur that starting off with the florist foam source as a humidifier would be best. Would the complementary humidity pack linked in my prior post be a worthwhile accessory to aquire at this stage/to start off? As I understand it, it works in tandem with humidifier source to regulate/maintain desired rH, reducing frequency/amount of hands on work required by user in mointoring/adjusting/maintaining humidor. Is that right?


 Also, as I'm reaching the point of buying in a humidor/humidor acessories and/or a few starter cigars, any one offer up any online retailers that they believe are good and/or who offer products at good prices? Would be much appreciated so I can weigh up the market before purchase and/or shop around for best deals. 

 Cheers,

 Steve


----------



## kydsid

^Your link didn't work for me but I went to the travel size section at that website. To me only the case and or plastic looking ones are suitable for travel. Sure the others are smaller and you can travel with them with a lot of care. But heck I traveled halfway around the world twice with a pair of 100cts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lemme tell you going through the x ray at the airport was fun.

 As for the humi source. I would buy the humidor and wait and see what it comes with. Just use that to start. After a while you can move to other sources, digital hygrometers etc. Just remember that keeping cigars is like keeping fine wines. Oh and you know on that note you don't even need to keep a humidor. I know that many shops in London and elsewhere in the UK rent out lockers inside their humidors. That is more expensive and you have limited access but you are guaranteed no hassle with adjusting humidity. But IMO not worth the cost or hassle for someone starting out.

 As for sources I really don't know as I have never looked to see if any of my sources ship to the UK. Sorry. But I have happily used; CigarsInternational, Holts, ThompsonCigar in the past and given their size of operation they should ship to the UK. But they may not be the best price since they do not cater to the UK but to the US.


----------



## kydsid

Hey all a vendor with their own line has a special call in sampler going for 49.99 + shipping that includes the following plus three of their own cigars:

 Nestor Miranda Special Selection by Pepin Garcia. 5.5x54 Oscuro....
 601 Prominente (Toro) 
 Opus X #5
 El Baton Robusto ( New Cigar from JC Newman...makers of the Diamond Crown) 
 Diamond Crown Maximus #4
 Oliva V Dbl Robusto
 Rocky Patel Decade Robusto


 PM for info if you are interested.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all a vendor with their own line has a special call in sampler going for 49.99 + shipping that includes the following plus three of their own cigars:

 Nestor Miranda Special Selection by Pepin Garcia. 5.5x54 Oscuro....
 601 Prominente (Toro) 
 Opus X #5
 El Baton Robusto ( New Cigar from JC Newman...makers of the Diamond Crown) 
 Diamond Crown Maximus #4
 Oliva V Dbl Robusto
 Rocky Patel Decade Robusto


 PM for info if you are interested._

 

Taboo? The El Baton is a great smoke too.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The El Baton is a great smoke too._

 

Bill I left the three of their own blend off the list so it wasn't obvious since this is a great sampler for the price and was limited and I didn't want to make it public. And I said PM me for details not that this is a guess who game.


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Your link didn't work for me but I went to the travel size section at that website. To me only the case and or plastic looking ones are suitable for travel. Sure the others are smaller and you can travel with them with a lot of care. But heck I traveled halfway around the world twice with a pair of 100cts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lemme tell you going through the x ray at the airport was fun.

 As for the humi source. I would buy the humidor and wait and see what it comes with. Just use that to start. After a while you can move to other sources, digital hygrometers etc. Just remember that keeping cigars is like keeping fine wines. Oh and you know on that note you don't even need to keep a humidor. I know that many shops in London and elsewhere in the UK rent out lockers inside their humidors. That is more expensive and you have limited access but you are guaranteed no hassle with adjusting humidity. But IMO not worth the cost or hassle for someone starting out.

 As for sources I really don't know as I have never looked to see if any of my sources ship to the UK. Sorry. But I have happily used; CigarsInternational, Holts, ThompsonCigar in the past and given their size of operation they should ship to the UK. But they may not be the best price since they do not cater to the UK but to the US._

 

Thanks for the further advice and/or info, cheers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll mull it over a little and decide. [The cost of that glass-top isn't too steep, granted minus shipping, and not buying any accessories would make it pretty comfortable buy, financially. If I take a liking to cigar smoking- and I have a strong feeling I will-, then that humidor capacity gives me a nice cushion for stash expandability straight off. If I don't take to it I could just sell the humidor or use it for another purpose, possibly. Still why start bigger than you need to? This on one site's offerings, also. No rush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

 As alluded to above, you're right, why not just wait to see exactly what comes supplied with humidor when I recieve model I choose with regards to humidification source? I've quelled my (over) eagerness now and will take my time with all this.

 I agree that using rented humidor space is not the place to start, at least for me (provided I could find anywhere anyway; locally). Thanks for insight though.

 Cheers for sites shared also. I understand how you'd have never looked to see if they ship to UK and so don't know if they do provide shipping to there. No worries, I'll give em a gander and see whats what.


----------



## grawk

My recommendation would be get a small-ish desktop humidor (say 50 cigars), and when you want more, get a cooler and do the diy humistat (florist foam and 50/50 pg + distilled water)


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My recommendation would be get a small-ish desktop humidor (say 50 cigars), and when you want more, get a cooler and do the diy humistat (florist foam and 50/50 pg + distilled water)_

 

Hi grawk, thanks for your further input, also! Much obliged.

 It does seem more sensible to start off with a small/'travel size' humidor. At that price though, would you be tempted to just go sod it and start with the 100 cigar variety I linked a few posts ago? Would the larger humidor be harder to operate/regulate the humidity of and/or would it not be beneficial to any cigars I store in it if they are relatively few ie the humidor is not very full? As I'm starting off, my cigar inventory is only gona be small for a while, I'd imagine, so this is a scenario I'm gona encounter (not much of humidor's capacity taken up).

 The diy florist foam tip for a humidifier/humidification source, isn't that essentially what one of these- http://www.puroexpress.com/Online%20...umidifier.html- are (according to kydsid) and should be supplied in some variety with any humidor I purchase (again according to kydsid)? Or is the solution to be used with that in your diy tip for rH regulation what you were inferring importance on?

 Also, forgive my ignorance, though I could make guesses, what's a cooler and it's use in humidor set-ups?

 Cheers,

 Steve


----------



## grawk

How to make your own inexpensive humidor


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How to make your own inexpensive humidor_

 

Cool, nice one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I've had a glance at what's required but, in all honesty, I'm that tired I can barely keep my eyes open atm! Gona hit the hay now but I'll be sure to give that a thorough read before investing in any humidor.


----------



## grawk

Monte #4

 a lot more mild than my normal smokes. Would make a good "impress the client with a Cuban" cigar if you aren't sure what they normally smoke.


----------



## darkninja67

I need to add some Montes to my collection. maybe some Edmundos when I get some cash up. Stick looks good though.


----------



## darkninja67

Got my DPG Cuban Classic 1970 belicosos today, 20 sticks for $100 at cigarplace.biz, famous had them for $125.


----------



## Runkby

partagas limited reserve are the bomb...


----------



## darkninja67

Jason, cigars have shipped. 


 Smoked the DPG today, was very good. Some called it powerful but I must have a real tolerance now. Full flavored but more medium to full for me.


----------



## grawk

Nat Sherman Suave






 A great looking cigar that smokes well, and has a vaguely unpleasant flavor. It's a shame really.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Had a Montecristo #5 this evening. The cold is gone, so I was able to discern some flavors this time. Earthy, woody, and a touch of leather. There was also a little bit of ammonia, but the assumption is from lack of aging. Overall, a good, smooth, well constructed cigar.


----------



## darkninja67

Got these last night:






 They run $34 a stick here in Boston, I paid less than that.
 Also have at least 6 Opus coming in, one is a double robusto in a coffin. 

 Good to see you smoking again Zach. Today will be a good off day for me.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I hope I'm correct in naming those as Ashton ESG's? They're running about 20 bucks a stick here in Gettysburg at the good shop and about thirty at the snob shop. Enjoy Bill, excellent sticks there.

 I burned three today of note. An Oliva G Perfecto, a La Flor Dominicana Ligero, and Cabiguan Torpedo. Good day off here overall.


----------



## grawk

Those ligeros are good stuff


----------



## Zarathustra19

certainly are. I'm just glad I had some sugar in my system, it was a pretty powerful smoke.


----------



## reptillian

smoked a partegas 50 guage in may. i don't usually smoke anything, cigars occasionally for birthdays and awards, however the partegas was amazing. not heavy going for such a wide cigar and it left me high and relaxed. it went to my head. the annoying part was the tight draw. i needed to re light several times. maybe i was not drawing hard enough, or the cigar had already dried out after purchase, or was old in the humidor.


----------



## grawk

Tight draw usually means over-humidified. Dried out would burn hot and fast.


----------



## reptillian

it was definitely spoilt, i.e cracking in the tobacco. though not impossible to smoke.


----------



## grawk

The sampler pack above arrived today. Some good looking cigars.


----------



## darkninja67

grawk, where is the sampler pack?


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all a vendor with their own line has a special call in sampler going for 49.99 + shipping that includes the following plus three of their own cigars:

 Nestor Miranda Special Selection by Pepin Garcia. 5.5x54 Oscuro....
 601 Prominente (Toro) 
 Opus X #5
 El Baton Robusto ( New Cigar from JC Newman...makers of the Diamond Crown) 
 Diamond Crown Maximus #4
 Oliva V Dbl Robusto
 Rocky Patel Decade Robusto


 PM for info if you are interested._

 

That one


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sampler pack above arrived today. Some good looking cigars._

 

So did mine, but I was down at a B&M smoking. Now I have to go to the post office between 9 and 4:30. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually shocked they got it all the way to Pennsylvania so fast. They just come down the highway too me but Penn is halfway across the country. The post office wasn't a slouch on that one for sure.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a ton yesterday:
 LFD DL Chisel, DPG Cuban Classic 1970, CT 1916 Torp, Camacho Select torp, and finished the night with a LADC EE #1. All were very good.

 Jason, you want me to send you anything you have been wanting to try?

 EDIT: Tried to log on at Puff. I am no longer a member there. Go figure, no warning, no idea what I did wrong.
 Maybe because I belonged to the Asylum as well. Pretty messed up if you ask me. I had some good friends there.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jason, you want me to send you anything you have been wanting to try?

 EDIT: Tried to log on at Puff. I am no longer a member there. Go figure, no warning, no idea what I did wrong.
 Maybe because I belonged to the Asylum as well. Pretty messed up if you ask me. I had some good friends there._

 

Can't think of anything off the top of my head. You sure are bad at this bombing work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is definitely messed up about puff. I checked the troop support section a while ago and was dismayed to see so few posts or action. 

 I wonder if they are actually checking the membership of the two sites? Might even be watching us here.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't think of anything off the top of my head. You sure are bad at this bombing work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is definitely messed up about puff. I checked the troop support section a while ago and was dismayed to see so few posts or action. 

 I wonder if they are actually checking the membership of the two sites? Might even be watching us here._

 

Yeah I am sorry Jason as I may have sealed all of our fates. That is what I get for trying to be a good guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still at CA though. 

 Suck at bombing eh? You are in for it now.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I am sorry Jason as I may have sealed all of our fates. That is what I get for trying to be a good guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still at CA though. 

 Suck at bombing eh? You are in for it now._

 


 What is life without a little danger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually did think of something I have wanted to try and that is the Don Fernando or the Taboo SFO. Or some random unbanded cigar.


----------



## grawk

Do any of these cigars from the sampler need aging? If they're ready to smoke now, I'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if not, I have lots of options otherwise.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do any of these cigars from the sampler need aging? If they're ready to smoke now, I'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if not, I have lots of options otherwise._

 

Not that I am aware but I wouldn't smoke them for a week or two. They came from the Dallas area where the temps have been over 100. Chances are they are a little dry now and need a bit of a rest in a good humi.


----------



## grawk

They definitely don't seem dried out. Maybe I'll try one of the taboos this evening.


----------



## grawk

Ok, I just smoked the Taboo Havana Robusto. I'm going to put the rest of these cigars in my humidor for a year or 2. I just prefer cigars that have aged a bit. The character of the smoke changes.

 It is a nice full bodied cigar, and is very well made. I can recommend the taboo smokes, for NCs.


----------



## kydsid

You know come to think of it, since Taboo has their own rolled and they are a pretty small operation they probably are younger tobacco. The rest of those being from established manufacturers probably have plenty of age on them but of course any cigar is better with age just like wine.


----------



## grawk

Not a problem, it was still good, just a little green. I'll probably buy a box or two of theirs.


----------



## kydsid

I have heard really good reviews about their SFO line. Maybe Darkninja can opine on them??


----------



## darkninja67

You can call me Bill, sheesh

 I have had one Taboo and it was the Twist. Pretty good cigar. No idea about the Special Forces stuff.
 Need to try more of their line.

 Got these today:


----------



## grawk

Oliva Serie G 

 Very very nice smoke. Went well with my Havana Club Pina Colada


----------



## darkninja67

Nice. I love the Special G a lot.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Very nice grawk. The Special G has become a sort of friend of mine lately. cheap, but great. 

 Bill, all I can say is, wow, that is cigar pron right there. 

 I'm getting down to my last few sticks. Monetarily I'm in the weeds right now, but things should look up in a week or two. Waiting for grad loans is probably more stressful than the actual work itself at this point. ha ha. I did manage to enjoy a Chateau Real yesterday, but was disappointed with both an H. Upmann (american) torpedo and Bolivar presidente. Both burned terribly and the Upmann was like sucking a thick milkshake through a straw. 

 Cheers all and happy smoking,
 Zach


----------



## drclaw

I love cigars, but I'm not well educated on them. I don't remember or really know what most of them are. The best one that I have had was a Cuesta Rey. I'm not sure which one it was (I get them at a gas station) but they are great! Are there any others similar to those that I would like, or are they more of a generic type of cigar? Also, where is a good place online to order cigars? (sorry if that question has been asked and answered several times before)


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drclaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love cigars, but I'm not well educated on them. I don't remember or really know what most of them are. The best one that I have had was a Cuesta Rey. I'm not sure which one it was (I get them at a gas station) but they are great! Are there any others similar to those that I would like, or are they more of a generic type of cigar? Also, where is a good place online to order cigars? (sorry if that question has been asked and answered several times before)_

 

Cuesta Reys are an Arturo Fuente brand, they are very good for the money.
 I would suggest a sampler and see what you like.

 Try cigarsinternational.com, famous-smoke.com, atlanticcigar.com, pipesandcigars.com, cigarplace.biz (great etailer IMO) and also puroexpress.com for those special cigars.



 Hey guys what happened to those dudes that posted their stuff earlier in the thread?


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys what happened to those dudes that posted their stuff earlier in the thread?_

 

Who are you talking about?


----------



## Zarathustra19

He's probably referring to Advil and a few other guys. I'm not sure about some of the other regular posters, but I still keep in contact with Advil some over at a wet shaving forum. He's not as into cigars anymore for a few reasons, one of which I'm sure he wouldn't want me to go blabbing about. It would be nice to see a few of the other guys come back from time to time. Guess the thread went dormant for a little while and they lost track.


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah I recall Advil had a nice stash. Well at least we have four solid BOTL and some new guys.


----------



## kydsid

Oh ya. I went back and looked. Advil did have a good stash. Even more so since it looks like almost 2 years since he regularly posted.


----------



## darkninja67

Funny how I said I used to smoke a lot and was into beer. I am kind of like that, I go through phases. 


 Hoping the sticks come today so I can ship tomorrow. 


 Looking to do another split in a couple of weeks. Thinking Illusione, Oliva V or La Flor Ligeros.


----------



## kydsid

I have my first Illusione coming to me from the NC MAW. Hope the hype is all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## darkninja67

I loved the 88 that I smoked. Lived up to the hype for me. Need to try the CG:4 toro though.
 Smoking a Torano Virtuoso Forte right now. These age nicely. I have an Anejo 50 on deck. Absolutely gorgeous today. Low humidity and temp at 75F or so. Summer did not come which is great for me. 

 Jason which speakers do you own? I have MA GS60s which I adore. Need a new cd player though. Lol


----------



## jc9394

Just smoked a Montecristo after lunch, it is very smooth.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just smoked a Montecristo after lunch, it is very smooth._

 



 CC or NC? 
 I need to get me a 10 pack of #2 CCs.


----------



## jc9394

CC, #3 one of my flavor. It is so relaxing with a glass of Yamazaki. Need to place a order with puroexpress soon.


----------



## kydsid

Bill,

 In my home office I have a Sony CD player into DacMagic to Mapltree HD+ headphone/preamp to NAD Amp to Celestion CL6's.


----------



## grawk

RP Decades Lonsdale, here in a few minutes. It's a longer walk to smoke outside here at the hotel (anyone in the gburg area wanna burn one tonight on short notice? ) than it is from home to the front porch.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Man Grawk, if I'd seen that and had off work, I'd have taken you up on it. I was working at the Brewery tonight.

 Small world.


----------



## grawk

heh, gaithersburg, not gettysburg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, sorry...I work in maryland.

 The rocky patel was very good. Not trinidad lonsdale good, but still very good.


----------



## darkninja67

Box split came in today:


----------



## grawk

Bought a RP Edge Lancero for the drive home. It was another nice smoke. I think I've got a new favorite shape cigar. These long thin ones smoke really well.


----------



## kydsid

How about some EXTREME Tetris in the humi folks. Oh and for those of you saying that there is room on top of the 100 Anos, nope. That is only empty because the beads and a few strays aren't there while I was fixing up a Make a Wish shipment.







 Bill I have no idea where those EE's are going.


----------



## darkninja67

Do what I did with my RP Missiles, just throw them between the cracks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 The La Aromas are behind the Upmanns I think. lol


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well, broke down and got a box of Oliva Serie G's Cameroon coronas this afternoon to last me a few weeks (days). Again, the camera on my phone has crapped out on me, so we'll have to see about pics in a few days. 

 excellent score on the box split, and good luck on the extreme tetris game Jason. It looks like more fun than you make it sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers guys and happy smoking.

 Zach

 edit: Bill, I see what you mean about the fifty fifty split in your humidor of CC's and NC's. Good lord, ha ha. Cheers!


----------



## kydsid

Bill, is that 78 degrees or 78% humidity? Either way, eeepp.

 Zach, you are right about being fun. But of course a lot of what is in there is quite old because I have spent the better part of the last 7 years of my life only smoking 4-5 months a year due to extreme climate. So I've had some time to collect some friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say most of the gars in my humi are at least 3-4 years old.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bill, is that 78 degrees or 78% humidity? Either way, eeepp.

 Zach, you are right about being fun. But of course a lot of what is in there is quite old because I have spent the better part of the last 7 years of my life only smoking 4-5 months a year due to extreme climate. So I've had some time to collect some friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say most of the gars in my humi are at least 3-4 years old._

 

78F which I think is a bit off. Either way I am salt testing tomorrow and may move my boxes downstairs.


 Zach, I am definitely at a 50/50 split now. My top drawer stuff looks great too. I am done for awhile.

 Box split on some Oliva Special Gs??


----------



## Zarathustra19

We'll definitely have to do a split with the Special G's. It might be a week or two though. I have to make sure I have the funds for all my books at school (which are ungodly expensive, by the way), then we'll be in business. 

 Jason, 3-4 years of age!? That extreme weather is a blessing in disguise. I can't seem to age any of my sticks longer than a month or two. They all keep taunting me into smoking them earlier. Bah.

 Zach


----------



## grawk

At some point I'm gonna want to do a splt of all the CC 7.5x37/38 cigars (#1/lancero/etc) if anyone's up for it.


----------



## Zarathustra19

quite a split there Grawk. I'd be up for splitting at least one or two boxes in a few months, maybe less. Its kind of touch and go at the moment, but the lancero size is a great smoke. I've only ever had NC lanceros, but they always seem to provide a smooth, cool smoke (at least until the last inch-ish).


----------



## kydsid

Zach, you just need a bigger humi. Better hope I don't upgrade soon.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zach, you just need a bigger humi. Better hope I don't upgrade soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha ha, I know what kind of wrath you can unleash Jason. I haven't even filled the one you sent before yet! Its only about halfway right now, and that's more sticks than I think I've had in a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, you may be right if I start with all these splits, I'll be running out of room in the humi and gaining more room in the wallet. 

 Did have the chance to smoke an Oliva V Lancero today. Wonderful smoke. Smooth, but full flavored and medium strength. My buddy is also bringing a few Gurkha Status and Graycliff 1666 on a fishing trip we're taking this weekend. Should be a good weekend for beer and cigars.


----------



## grawk

The NCs are more expensive than the CCs, that's why I'm mail ordering


----------



## kydsid

Grawk, by all CC's exactly how many cigars are you talking about? The lancero is one of my favorite sizes so I am interested but you are potentially talking about 2-3000 cigars? Or are you thinking just the top end brands?


 Oh and evil points to me for this is the threads 666th post.


----------



## grawk

I'm just thinking the ones I can find, basically. Monte Especiale #1 and #2, Lancero, Trinidad Funtadore, Diplimaticos #5, etc. Probably 1-2 boxes a month for a while. Ideal would be splitting 3-4 ways.

 I'm open to recommendations, for sure. I'm also not interested in anything more than $15 or so a stick.


----------



## kydsid

That makes more sense. I was thinkin one huge order. Would be nice to look at though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we can get bill on this. He needs an excuse to buy another aristocrat I hear.


----------



## darkninja67

I am thinking of a headfi split on Upmann Mag 50s? Anyone in?

 Anyone want to do a cab split of Party Shorts let me know. They are OOS right now but go for $193 for 50 sticks. They are some of the best small cigars you can buy.


----------



## kydsid

Smoked a ManOWar robusto last night. It was part of a freebie from CI back in December. I remember the first one back then being an okay but bit harsh smoke. 6 months of age sure helped this one here is to hoping that more age helps.


----------



## grawk

The difference in price between the 50 and 25 was barely more than the cost of separate shipping, so I went ahead and ordered 25 on my own, but thanks for the pointer


----------



## grawk

JR Ultimate Belicoso

 Not a great cigar, and maybe even a little overpriced, but a lot of smoke, good draw, and a decent hour spent on my front porch.


----------



## kydsid

^Give those JR's some rest and they get better. But I agree they aren't the value they were 2-3 years ago.


----------



## darkninja67

Welcome to the Asylum grawk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am kind of in a funk and need to try something new. Maybe some Pepin blends as I have only had a handful so far.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Give those JR's some rest and they get better. But I agree they aren't the value they were 2-3 years ago._

 

These are at least 3 years old.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are at least 3 years old._

 

O , well don't go buying them now they are really expensive compared to 3 years ago.


----------



## grawk

Yup, not a chance I'm buying any more JR ultimates. My next NC box will be the local guy's lanceros...


----------



## Jaawa

Hello folks! Let me show you my stuffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm still a newbie, been smoking cigars for only ~3 years, but here we go:

 This is how it started in 2007, I've been tasting whisky and red wines for 4 years now, and cigars were the natural addition to those hobbies.





 Notice I actually used a petrol zippo in the beginning ..only for a few times, until I realized that I was tasting nothing but petrol. That's how you learn right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 So I bought a zippo blu, it's really a nice lighter. This picture shows one of the most memorable cigar smoking sessions I've had, midsummer solstice, summer of 2008. Awesome.





 Then I bought a new humidor, a nice one it is, love that antique walnut.





 My top3 cigars for the moment.





 This is my cigar hobby stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Latest additions, I absolutely loved those Aliados Lance Cut Head Maduros!


----------



## kydsid

Those Aliados' look mighty tasty. Who makes them?


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those Aliados' look mighty tasty. Who makes them?_

 

Vitola Figurado, if I understand correctly. Filler: Dominican Republic / Nicaragua Piloto Cubano, binder: Ecuador, wrapper: Corojo Ecuador. Aged 4-5 years before wrapping. Their size is 140x26 mm

 I let them sit in my humidor for a few weeks before smoking the first one, I was delighted about the draw, it was perfect. They also stay lit for a long time between drawing smoke, so they are ideal for my needs of tranquil long smoking sessions with my music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They easily last for over two hours when enjoyed without any haste. 

 Here in Finland we have high taxes on tobacco products, but still these didn't cost that much, around 60 euros per a box of 10 cigars. I would only get like three Montecristo No.2's with that money.


----------



## darkninja67

Nice sticks and humidor Jaawa. I am a Torano whore and love the Signatures.


----------



## Jaawa

Yeah, Toraños are awesome, I've gone through two boxes of Dominico Robusto Maduros and one box of Signatures, and I have a bad habit of not leaving a few to age a bit, instead I smoke the rest when I wait for a new order to arrive

 They're just so good...


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaawa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, Toraños are awesome, I've gone through two boxes of Dominico Robusto Maduros and one box of Signatures, and I have a bad habit of not leaving a few to age a bit, instead I smoke the rest when I wait for a new order to arrive

 They're just so good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah I have a box of CT Exodus 1959 torpedos, 1916 torpedos and Virtuoso Forte robustos in my cabinet. They are all pretty good.

 kydsid (Jason) did you get the sticks? What did I send you as extras? I forgot what I sent.

 NM, I saw the thread at CA. Enjoy dude


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I have a box of CT Exodus 1959 torpedos, 1916 torpedos and Virtuoso Forte robustos in my cabinet. They are all pretty good.

 kydsid (Jason) did you get the sticks? What did I send you as extras? I forgot what I sent.

 NM, I saw the thread at CA. Enjoy dude_

 

Well for all the peeps here I guess. Bill just destroyed me on a box split of La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial's. He sends me 13 not 12 of the split like we had agreed and then all these.





 Shot with N95 at 2009-07-20

 And it isn't over. Evidently the Alex Bradley Tempus ISN"T a Tempus. I'll have to pull the pin on the provebial final grenade after work.



 I know I shouldn't but I think I am gonna do a box split on those Aliados Lance Cut. They look so tasty and after finding out they are made by Rolando Reyes Sr. I am intrigued.


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I shouldn't but I think I am gonna do a box split on those Aliados Lance Cut. They look so tasty and after finding out they are made by Rolando Reyes Sr. I am intrigued._

 

I could have just checked the cigar box for that and told you, rather than googled something quick and given you a half-assed answer ..sorry for that kydsid


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaawa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could have just checked the cigar box for that and told you, rather than googled something quick and given you a half-assed answer ..sorry for that kydsid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No worries. There was actually a very good Cigar Afficianado article about Reyes and those cigars that was nice to read. I think though that that size must be a european release becuase they sure are not easy to find.


 P.S. Could I use your picture of the Aldios to start a box split thread over at CA?


----------



## grawk

I smoked an old unlabelled natural corona on my drive back from dc today. It was a bit mild, which was good, since I smoked it way too fast. The drive would have been hell if it'd turned out to be a bolivar


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No worries. There was actually a very good Cigar Afficianado article about Reyes and those cigars that was nice to read. I think though that that size must be a european release becuase they sure are not easy to find.


 P.S. Could I use your picture of the Aldios to start a box split thread over at CA?_

 

Sure thing mate.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey all, back after a long week away. 

 Jaawa, welcome to the thread, awesome looking gear for the cigar-fi side. I think we share a cutter, if that's the Cuban Crafters Euro. I love it, no rivets or screws, so it won't come apart in the laundry. 

 And may I say that the surroundings (or background) where you're smoking and enjoying that whiskey is sublime looking. Again, welcome, great to have you on the thread.

 Jason, its no surprise that Bill decided to 'nade you. I would have had a bomb squad ready for opening that package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 My buddy hooked me up with a hell of a belated birthday present this weekend (sadly still no pics). He hit me with five Graycliff G2's, Five Gurkha Black Dragon Robustos, A Gurkha Five Star Five Pack which includes a lot of goodies like the triple ligero and a micro blend, and finally a Graycliff Double Espresso. He also brought three Gurkha Status along for three of us to smoke together. As you may be able to tell, he has an affinity for the higher priced cigars, but he works at CI and got a great deal on them, so I got to try a lot of cigars I normally wouldn't have. I'll post a few impressions of the Micro Blend and a few others later on in the week. 

 And now I'm off for 8 hours in the kitchen. Wish me luck.

 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Jaawa, welcome to the thread, awesome looking gear for the cigar-fi side. I think we share a cutter, if that's the Cuban Crafters Euro. I love it, no rivets or screws, so it won't come apart in the laundry. 

 And may I say that the surroundings (or background) where you're smoking and enjoying that whiskey is sublime looking. Again, welcome, great to have you on the thread._

 

Thanks for the warm welcome.
 My cutter isn't Cuban Crafters, so I would guess it's a knockoff, it does have a logo on it, which looks like "Ia"? I've been wondering if it's an Adorini. A mighty good knockoff it is though, been cutting for three years and still as sharp as it came out of the shelf. I got it bundled with my first humi, and the store didn't mention the make, the box doesn't have any logos on it. Maybe the chinese made a good knockoff by accident? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Yeah I love my apartment, quiet neighborhood, no loud student community, woods nearby to walk and hike about. I'm a lone wolf like this, I love to sit back and relax in my porch, enjoying these hobbies


----------



## grawk




----------



## kydsid

Enjoying a Fuente in a parking lot?


----------



## grawk

fuente hemmingway classic or masterpiece (forget which, bought them ages ago)


----------



## Jaawa

Somebody buy him a macro camera


----------



## grawk

I've got a good camera, I just use my iphone for these stupid pictures


----------



## Jaawa

Hehe okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm one of those people who will go to the ends of the world to find a cellphone without a stupid camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure hope my nokia E50 will hang in there for a long time, the next phone is going to even harder to find


----------



## darkninja67

I really need to get some Don Carlos' soon. Only have one in the box.


----------



## Jaawa

Urgh, don't remind me, I'm all out


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really need to get some Don Carlos' soon. Only have one in the box._

 

You see the box for sale at CA? Split?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You see the box for sale at CA? Split? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would jump on the robustos for $140 but funds are low again. I need cigarplace to get back online so I can check pricing. 

 Future split is possible though.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would jump on the robustos for $140 but funds are low again. I need cigarplace to get back online so I can check pricing. 

 Future split is possible though._

 

$175 at cigarplace and out of stock.


----------



## grawk

Aurora 100 Años

 VERY potent smoke. Way stronger than I expected from that little cigar.


----------



## kydsid

The 100 Anos Belicoso is one of my favs I have a box of at the least. Little less potent but more flavor profile IMO.


----------



## grawk

Boli Royal Corona from 2005 and a Weyerbacher Heresey Imperial Stout - good combo

 I got a box of trinidad reyes and a box of 02 LGC Medaille D´Or No.1 today, but wanted to give them time to settle, so I broke out a boli.


----------



## thechungster

I had a cuban one from a friend who came back from Cuba on holiday 2 weeks ago. First smoke ever...and initial impressions was that it was alright. It wasn't anything special..but it wasn't disgusting. Had a really odd aftertaste afterwards. Was about half the thickness of the pic above me.


----------



## Benaiir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a cuban one from a friend who came back from Cuba on holiday 2 weeks ago. First smoke ever...and initial impressions was that it was alright. It wasn't anything special..but it wasn't disgusting. Had a really odd aftertaste afterwards. Was about half the thickness of the pic above me._

 

Addict-fi?


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Benaiir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Addict-fi?_

 

If you have something constructive to add to the thread by all means please post. If you are here to start trouble or jump down anyone's throat with the anti-smoking debate please take this as a friendly request to leave quietly.


 Thanks and hope to have lively debate with you on audio in the future.


 Regards,

 Kydsid


----------



## grawk

Yes, anti-smoking rhetoric won't be tolerated in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My humidor is full, but I pick up a vino sunday.


----------



## kydsid

Congrats on the Vino. I have an Edgestar that I love. Especially with the heat down here it is a must have. Filling it up is the fun part.


----------



## grawk

I have a plan for that. Buying cigars that need 3+ years of aging can fill a humi fast.


----------



## thechungster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Benaiir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Addict-fi?_

 

Umm yeah..thanks.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Finished up a wedding party today, unfortunately it was a non-smoking event due to the indoor venue. Tomorrow, though, I'll be burning a few gurkhas in celebration of both the wedding and the family picnic we're having. Cheers all.

 Zach


----------



## Jaawa

An evening well spent..




 Smoking a Rolando Reyes Aliados and drinking Guiness Draught, while my iriver drives my HD 650's, playing Nick Cave's B-Sides and rarities


----------



## grawk

Trinidad Reyes


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trinidad Reyes_

 

Those are awesome 'little' cigars, they really smoke like a big cuban. I had the luxury to do a split with my friend for a box way back when. It's been a month since I smoked the last one. I'm thinking of buying a box of them sometime, and try to age 'em for longer than the 6 months which seems to be my breaking point


----------



## grawk

I aged that one for 4 days.


----------



## Jaawa

Heh, so you guys aren't so strict about aging either? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've met lots of people who yell at me because I smoke a monte #2 just after two weeks of having it in my humi. But what they don't understand is that my problem is with money, I just don't have enough to have my humis filled every time I finish a box.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Same here Jawaa, I think I'm down to ten sticks, but I'll be making a run to pick a few up. I think the longest I've aged a stick was about two months, and that was the Opus X Bill bombed me with which I saved for my birthday. 

 In other news, I finished up a Graycliff G2 last night and was pretty impressed with it for the light cigar it is. Very smooth and sweet. The finish wasn't very heavy, which was a good thing because I didn't wake up with cigar breath this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaawa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, so you guys aren't so strict about aging either? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've met lots of people who yell at me because I smoke a monte #2 just after two weeks of having it in my humi. But what they don't understand is that my problem is with money, I just don't have enough to have my humis filled every time I finish a box._

 

Most of my cigars have some months on them. I smoke way too many for any of them to survive close to a year.


----------



## Jaawa

Hehe, yeah. They're meant to be enjoyed, so why keep them as furniture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I smoked a Romeo y Julieta Romeo No 2 while my friend smoked a Don Pedro Petit Corona, we just came from a combat karate (the finnish one) training session, and boy that cigar hit the spot. I wouldn't say it was anything special though, pretty bad draw, but nicely mellow with a good muskier finish, good smoke nevertheless. I like cigars that get a bit rough in the end, not overly bitter but burnt vanilla, that's how I describe it.


----------



## grawk

My plan is to buy a box for now every other month and a box for aging every other month. Maybe 2 boxes for now every other month, since those will necessarily be cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just set up my vino that i picked up from someone over at CA. My 2 overstuffed humis have been reassigned


----------



## Jaawa

I actually smoke only 1/week max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That's also my whisky limit, 1 glass of scotch/week max.
 And most of the time I only do 2-3 a month, so I don't even meet these limits all of the time.
 Of course celebrations and occasions dismiss the limits, but as casual usage, these are pretty much it.


----------



## grawk

life's too short for that


----------



## Jaawa

yeah, I completely agree, but my wallet does not


----------



## Zarathustra19

Man, I should set some limits and stick to them, ha ha. I'm at about two to three a day at this point. Perhaps I should slow it down...


----------



## Jaawa

I just couldn't handle the cigar breath if I smoked every day, and food just doesn't taste right the next day, if I smoke more than one within a day


----------



## kydsid

Anyone ever had anything from Cuban Crafters? I have no idea how I ended up on their email list but I have been for a while now and they seem to have good looking smokes.


----------



## grawk

I am smoking a 2 year old el rico habano rico club maduro. I like these quite a bit.


----------



## kydsid

Nice shirt.


----------



## grawk

I took lessons from Tyll... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That particular cigar, combined with poor hydration and the heat kicked my ass...


----------



## BloodSugar00

Nice to see this thread still ticking along enthusiastically! I'm a little up in the air with regards to taking up cigar smoking at present, admittedly, however. Been away to Benicasim festival in Spain for a week, and, then just been getting myself reintegrated into life back home, so havn't really gotten round to making any descisions on it yet but, my lack of funds and recent debt incurred mean it's financially not possible for me start up any time imminent. On top of that, I was got myself so engrossed and fascinated with and into the idea of cigar smoking and all what that entails- the keeping, storing and maitaining of cigars via humidors and humidification regulation, the different types, sizes and shapes and/or construction of cigars, the history etc etc- I was forgetting to clarify the root requirement of how and where I could aquire cigars at afforable and/or fair prices here in the UK and had kind of progressed off into researching humidors and humidor acessorries witout confirming anywhere (online) I could obtain cigars affordably. Obviously, if this isn't possible then it defeats the object and there's no real point in me getting into cigar smoking as a hobby at present.

 The other factor is, being a regular and currently rather heavy cigarette smoker, I'm not sure if I should really be delving into the realm of cigars, as much as it appeals and is a different beast, in many ways, to cigarette smoking, when a few negatively shared, underpinning qualities of both forms of smoking product are the same; namely that both are tobacco products meaning both contain the addictive substance, nicotine, and both pose health risks by nature. You see, I'm still only relatively young at 22 and have only been smoking since I was nearly 19 (so 18, technically). Although I've smoked pretty darn heavy for the most part, due to above, I'm optimistic that if I quit before I'm 25- I, of course, hope and aim to achieve this as quick as possible beforehand- that, health wise, I'll be ok and, though my body will have suffered, I'll reecover for the most part. Frankly, after smoking a **** load in Benicasim, I can feel my health is reduced, nothing drastic, but perceptable definately, like a slighly wilted plant. I'm not sure I should be taking up cigar smoking because of this/my desire to be free of it soon and/or the anticipation I have that, if cigar smoking turns out to be affordable/sustainable for me, I will really take to it and enjoy the whole package.

 I'll mull over it for a little while but I think I've pretty much made up my mind already, at least for now. Thanks everyone for the preliminary help, insight and advice you gave me on getting into this past time though! Much appreciated. Soz to break the rules and talk about the ill effects of smoking for a second there too. Rock on an smoke em' while you've got em


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well all, I finally found a way to start posting pics again, but unfortunately it involves posting my ugly mug on the internet, so you'll have to be put through that. My computer has a webcam thing that I can use to take snapshots until I get a new phone that has a working camera. So tonight I treat you to a shot of my smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel, courtesy of Gettysburg Cigar Company. 






 Rockin' the chops after my friend's 21st birthday, which ironically made me the only person at the table chosen to avoid an ID check. Guess I look older than I anticipated. Anyway, the chisel is a nice smoke. The lack of cutting still has me a little frazzled, as I can't take as much control of the smoke as normal, but its a good little smoke, powerful and flavorful, and has a much different flavor profile than the Nicaraguans I typically smoke. 

 Cheers all and happy August!

 Edit: Also, thanks for dropping into the thread Bloodsugar, we're always happy to hear that someone is at the very least interested in the hobby. It is definitely an intensive labor of love to get started with cigars, and by all means don't start if you're uncomfortable with the risks associated with cigarettes paired with cigars, but if you decide to quit cigarettes, there's nothing wrong with an occasional cigar every now and then, and we're always here for advice and help.

 Cheers.


----------



## Jaawa

Cheers BloodSugar00, try to do as your heart says, it'll turn out all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I started my cigar hobby very light, a few years back I got a humi meant for travelling, essentially a small leather case with cedar inserts. I kept it humidified enough so that the cigars didn't dry out, and smoked them as I bought 'em. When I gathered enough information, funds and experience, I bought a shoebox size humi. So you don't have to go "all-in" once you start.

 Anyway, today I had a little bbq, grilled a few ox beefs and smoked a Cuba Flor de Rosa Corona. Listening to some Nick Cave, awesome day.


----------



## BloodSugar00

Zarathustra19 and Jaawa, thanks for feedback/advice, appreciated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Idealogically/conceptually, I am still torn. Keeping and smoking cigars does appeal to me quite a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No rush to make my mind up, however, obviously, and my finances dictate against any immediate forays into the hobby so I'll just let it swirl around my head, check into the practicality/affordability and then make my mind up as and when. I can have a tendancy to wana do too much too soon/plunge into things headfirst and I've just took the necessary step back and gained a nice, relaxed position over it.


----------



## grawk

The way to do it is to order 5 boxes of aged island smokes, a vinotemp, and a good lighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything else, and you're not going all in.


----------



## Jaawa

What lighters do you guys use btw? I think I'm going to need another one, my Zippo Blu has been coughing for a long while now, and I'm going to send it for repair or something. I've mostly been using cigar-friendly matches to light my sticks for the time being, but I'm running out.

 So yeah, I want to hear what you guys are using, and maybe you can recommend a lighter for me, preferably south from $200.

 Cheers ^^


----------



## kydsid

My tried and true lighter is an old Colibri that I paid $20 several years ago. Sadly they went out of business. Until recently it actually was my only lighter.

 I now have a Lotus T3 Table lighter, its about the size of a pack of cigarettes, and another small round Lotus that has a punch cutter in the bottom


----------



## grawk

Jose L. Piedra Brevas 

 Not bad for a cheap cigar. Construction is rough, but flavor isn't bad.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Jawaa,
 I actually use a ronson jetlite (don't know if you can get them in your country), but they only run about $3 a piece here for a torch lighter. They don't last forever, as I'm on my second and its getting a little rough, but at the price they are, a two year lifespan works for me. 

 If I were to get a really nice lighter, though, it would probably one of the Perdomo Thundra table lighter. They run between 30 and 70 depending where you are, but they're nice, tri-flame lighters. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Jawaa, I use a Lotus L930IIRC and use Vector fuel. I have had expensive Colibris in the past and they were nice before they clogged.


----------



## Jaawa

Thank you guys for the lighter tips, I will look into it and see if I can get my hands on any of the Lotus models. What I mostly see in the local shops are Palio lighters, Cigar King seems okay, but we'll see


----------



## burgunder

I'm in search of some reasonably priced domincan cigar's from a european online seller, so any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## grawk

I have a blazer and a couple of blue rhinos, and they have all been reasonably reliable, once I learned to purge them when you fill them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As to dominican cigars in europe, why would you bother? They mostly cost more and taste worse than their communist cousins


----------



## burgunder

Let me refrase it just a bit I need some non cuban cigars. As too why I like cigars that has a good draw and burns even without getting harsh at the end which is think a lot of cuban cigars will not at least not before they have been maturing in my humidor for far too long. 

 Another thing is that I often find that non-cuban cigars have aromas that are just as interesting as Cubans even thogh they migth not be as powerfull.

 But after some searching you seem to have a point it's not easy to find noncuban cigars at low prices in Europe I did find some Joya de Nicaraguas though any word on those they seem to have nice reveiws at PUFF but the reviews are rather old.


----------



## grawk

I like the el rico habanas, la gloria cubanas, fuete hemmingway and don carlos, rocky patel, and olivas I've had, for non-cubans. 

 For cubans, you could just go for vintage cigars, they'll still potentially be cheaper than a lot of those non-cubans in europe.


----------



## drclaw

I ordered a humidor a couple of nights ago, and just ordered the platinum sampler from atlanticcigars.com and the two Cuesta Rey samplers! I am also thinking about getting some of the CAO Italias. I can't wait until they come in!
 Feel free to offer suggestions, although, with school starting up again soon, my budget is not very large


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drclaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered a humidor a couple of nights ago, and just ordered the platinum sampler from atlanticcigars.com and the two Cuesta Rey samplers! I am also thinking about getting some of the CAO Italias. I can't wait until they come in!
 Feel free to offer suggestions, although, with school starting up again soon, my budget is not very large 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't put the cigars in the Humi before it is seasoned. Put them in ziplock bags they will be fine for up to a week like that. In that time season the humidor and get it stabilized up to 65-70% humididty.


----------



## drclaw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't put the cigars in the Humi before it is seasoned. Put them in ziplock bags they will be fine for up to a week like that. In that time season the humidor and get it stabilized up to 65-70% humididty._

 

I'll do it! 
 I got a pack of beads and a hygrometer as well. 

 The hard part will be having the patience with the process!


----------



## Zarathustra19

welcome to the thread drclaw (my apologies if you've been here before I don't recall). Sounds like you're getting into the hobby in a good way. As for suggestions, I'd recommend that you try a few Oliva cigars, the g and o series are affordable on a student's budget (I'm on that same sort of budget) and they are very tasty as well. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Oliva's mid lines are good choices like Zach said. Also look at Perdomo Lot 23 maddies as well as the Sancho Panza Double Maduros and Extra Fuertes. Solid cheap smokes.


----------



## drclaw

Thanks for the warm welcome!
 Last night I got a box of Perdomo En Vidrio. I have read good things about them, and a box of 10 was only $29.99 on JRCigars.com So I thought what the heck!
 I need to stop ordering, because my humidor is already full, and I don't even have it yet!!
 My woman is going to be a tad grumpy. Maybe the shoe comparison will work for this? Although it hasn't in the past...


----------



## grawk

And Trinidad Reyes


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well fellas, today's the day I start law school, so you might see a lot less of me around here. Keep the thread going though so I can check back in; we don't need a lull starting up again. 

 Also, for those of you who might get it into your head that a bomb would be a good idea, my address has changed, so please don't go sending explosives to my grandparents, they won't be able to handle them with the care they require and I don't want an injury to them sitting on any of your heads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy smoking all,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well fellas, today's the day I start law school, so you might see a lot less of me around here. Keep the thread going though so I can check back in; we don't need a lull starting up again. 

 Also, for those of you who might get it into your head that a bomb would be a good idea, my address has changed, so please don't go sending explosives to my grandparents, they won't be able to handle them with the care they require and I don't want an injury to them sitting on any of your heads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy smoking all,
 Zach_

 


 Obviously you have never heard of a multiple guidance directional system. That is where we send it to your grandparents with a note and a check for postage to send it on to you. Plus a request for your new address. Don't think I am kidding.


----------



## drclaw

My mailman brought me some nice packages today. If only the weather would cooperate and I could go do some smoking! 
 I would post a picture, but the internet on campus sucks a big one. 
 I ordered the platinum sampler from atlanticcigar.com and another sampler from thompsoncigars. I also got a box of Perdomo. Can't wait to smoke!!!


----------



## Jaawa

Dang, my humi only holds a box of don pedro petit coronas now, and I even ran out of whisky ..and no moneys to resupply


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Obviously you have never heard of a multiple guidance directional system. That is where we send it to your grandparents with a note and a check for postage to send it on to you. Plus a request for your new address. Don't think I am kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess I keep forgetting who I'm dealing with here. Professionals I tell you!

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Good luck with law school Zach. I have been cutting down on my smoking as I am looking to get back into shape.

 I will do a box split in a month. Thinking something good, either some CCs or higher end NCs.

 Anyone want to split and have ideas let me know. Been working a ton so I have lots of OT money.


----------



## kydsid

I do but they are already kinda split. IPCR showed off a new box that will be released that will have 5 LAdC EE and 5 San Cristobal Lancero's. Mmmmmm


----------



## drclaw

I just got done smoking a Black Pearl. It was pretty good. The taste and whatnot didn't really change until it got towards the end. I couldn't really describe it (I'm still a n00b). The construction was ok, and it burned well the whole way through. All in all I am very pleased. I will probably pick some more up sometime.


----------



## kydsid

Bill,

 Maybe a split on the new My Father La Bijou blend. $280 for a box of Churchills to be the first kids on the block with them? Sounds tasty with its oscuro wrapper! PM me at CA as a B&M just posted them for sale there.


----------



## grawk

I had an LGC MdO #2. I love these cigars.


----------



## MD1032

I hadn't smoked a cigar in over two years, so I finally got one yesterday. Apparently they stopped making those great Perdomo ones with the white label. I got a Perdomo 10th anniversary Maduro instead. It wasn't as good as the white label one, but still an excellent stick.

 grawk, I've never had one of those really thin ones before. How do they compare to the usual big kind? I've heard they're stronger.

 Oh, and one of the extremely unpleasant things I forgot about cigars is what they do to your mouth. I couldn't eat or drink anything for hours afterwards that had any flavor other than cigars.


----------



## grawk

They vary in strength and flavor the same as other cigars. A well made lancero style smokes really well, good draw, good flavor. The flavor changes more over the length of the cigar, because it's more concentrated on a smaller section of tobacco.


----------



## kydsid

Bill, 

 You took too long. I just bought a box of LG Diez's, box not the cab lol, and a box of those LAdc/San Cris Lancero's. So much for going for a split lol.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bill, 

 You took too long. I just bought a box of LG Diez's, box not the cab lol, and a box of those LAdc/San Cris Lancero's. So much for going for a split lol._

 

Thanks a lot brother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have no funds right now anyway plus I am cutting down a bit on spending so I can kill some bills.

 The LGs are pretty good.


----------



## grawk

I'm sitting on my porch smoking an RP Decades Lancero. I'm becoming a big fan of the rocky patels. They're now my default "I'm at a cigar store, may as well buy something" cigar.


----------



## Zarathustra19

First week down, (triumphant shout)! I celebrated with my first Partagas Black. Very deep flavors, nicely constructed, but had a burn problem which may have resulted from the less than optimal storage conditions the shop had them in. Now, if I could just bring myself to skip dinner a few nights and buy the huge Oliva Special S they have down at my new local shop, I could celebrate right!

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## BlindTiger

Had my first really unsmokable cigiar,
 a Belinda Epicure. bitter, bitter, bitter.
 I smoke on straight out of the pack and let the rest mellow
 for a week. still bad.
 the wrapper aroma smells mild, along with the light brown color.
 terrible.
 on to the next cheap 5 pack.


----------



## Jingo Lingo

I just smoked a Quintero Panatelas. Nice smoke, one of my favorites from the limited amount of cigars I've smoked. I'm just getting into cigars and I'm quite shocked by how much more cigars cost in Australia compared to the USA. About 3x more expensive here. I'm still searching for an affordable everyday smoke, something less than $5 a stick.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Had my first really unsmokable cigiar,
 a Belinda Epicure. bitter, bitter, bitter.
 I smoke on straight out of the pack and let the rest mellow
 for a week. still bad.
 the wrapper aroma smells mild, along with the light brown color.
 terrible.
 on to the next cheap 5 pack._

 


 Why don't you give us a price range and I am sure Bill, Grawk, myself and some others can give you a few suggestions for a good smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jingo Lingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just smoked a Quintero Panatelas. Nice smoke, one of my favorites from the limited amount of cigars I've smoked. I'm just getting into cigars and I'm quite shocked by how much more cigars cost in Australia compared to the USA. About 3x more expensive here. I'm still searching for an affordable everyday smoke, something less than $5 a stick._

 


 Ya I hear Australia's tobacco taxes are near strangle worthy. Maybe a trip to Hong Kong is in order?


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Had my first really unsmokable cigiar,
 a Belinda Epicure. bitter, bitter, bitter.
 I smoke on straight out of the pack and let the rest mellow
 for a week. still bad.
 the wrapper aroma smells mild, along with the light brown color.
 terrible.
 on to the next cheap 5 pack._

 

Ca-Ca-Carlos Toraño Co-Co-Combo Breaker


----------



## BlindTiger

My price range has been around $15 for a pack of 5 from JR cigars on 5th ave.
 the la aurora robustos were nice at that price. the wrapper aroma was lovely,
 hints of mocha, dark chocolate but smoking it was different. it was very mild, no harsh spicyness but very close to almost no flavor.
 I've had the Maria Mancini's in both Maduro and EMS wrapper, another smokable stick. midway between med to full bodied but it does feel loose
 and draw was relatively easy. even with the loose draw, there were still lots of smoke. I smoked these to the nub but want to try more brands.
 I only have access to JR, yep, no CC therefore no internet orders.
 unless there's another reasonably priced cigar store in Manhattan.


----------



## kydsid

Tiger,

 Cigars International and a few other internet places now take Pay Pal.


----------



## grawk

EO 601 Reserva Limitada


----------



## grawk

So I was minding my own business when a box arrived...wonder what it is?






 From kansas, someplace called "NF"...

 It's got lots of bubblewrap...






 are those some kind of missile?






 Rut Roh! It's a nuke!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Wow. That is one excellent hit. I'm so sorry about your house Grawk. I spy a few Cohiba's, an Oliva V...is that an Opus X there, or just a similar band? In any case, I hope rebuilding goes well. 

 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Everyone have a good labor day. I am off for four weeks to the LA area. See you all when I come back.


----------



## darkninja67

Happy Labor Day cigar smokers.

 I still smoke but have been living a lot healthier of late. Joining a gym next week so I can lift again. I am down to 214lbs from 245lbs in late July. Eating better helps a lot. Down to a cigar a day right now. I may buy another box of DPG Cuban Classics soon though.

 I will try to post more here. Be safe people


----------



## grawk

if anyone is near wilmington, nc, I'd love to get together and burn one this week...I brought a few from my stash along.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hope everyone had a fun and safe Labor Day. I got the opportunity to burn a few, among them a Monte #5 ISOM and the new Oliva release "Cain", very powerful cigar made from all Nicaraguan Ligero. Not a morning cigar, I can tell you. Very well constructed, great burn, excellent flavors, but I have a feeling it would do well with some age on it as there was a little bit of an ammonia aftertaste near the end. If you see them, pick one up and give it a shot. I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## grawk

I'm currently sitting on the porch, listening to crickets and mingus, watching the ocean, and smoking a rocky patel "LITE" Toro


----------



## csommers

Had one of those over the weekend with some friends. Great cigar!


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Don Pepin and one of his master cigar rollers visited my local B&M last Thursday for an event and tried a My Father for the first time on the recommendation of one of the workers there; excellent draw, medium powered until the last third where it was full boided and has a coffee/mocha/woodsy throughout. It's a pricey stick but bought a sampler pack so it'll sit for several months in the humidor and see where it goes after that time.

 Don Pepin spoke little to no English but he was more than happy to talk with the locals along with one of his master cigar rollers. IIRC he was rolling a cigar that wasn't even out on the market yet and the only way to get one was to buy a box of one of his cigars.


----------



## Zarathustra19

That's how they usually do it if a big name guy is in the store, he rolls, but only those who make big purchases get to acquire fresh rolled goodness to age. Its pretty cool to get to see them in action.

 On another front, I have officially hit a dry spell with cigar smoking, as I only have some nameless bundle sticks left. Its such a shame they don't let you take out a loan for "recreational purposes" in law school, especially with the cold weather closing in soon. Ah well, I'll stick to the home brewing side of my personality for a little while I suppose. Pumpkin Ale powers, activate!

 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## grawk

I had a little get together in NC this past weekend, and I smoked, and passed out, many cigars. Some from THAT island, some from the other ones.

 Today, I had a Jose L Piedra crema on my drive home from work.


----------



## grawk

I'm smoking a padilla hybrid now, not sure the official name for it but it's about a 45 ring and 6.5". Very spicy.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hi guys,

 I'm kinda new to this forum, and just posted my first post (well, almost first).
Link
 Been smoking cigars and a pipe every now and then for 6 years now.
 Thought I'd join you fellows down here and post a few pics of my humidor too.
 Oh yeah, I live in Belgium and have a cigar shop with only cigars from THAT island literally right across the street. Sorry, couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway, here are the pics.



Attachment 21003

Attachment 21001

Attachment 21002

Attachment 21000


----------



## Zarathustra19

Welcome to the thread Applehead. Those are some excellent looking sticks. Are the Opus X's as crazy expensive in Belgium as they are here in the States? I've heard that some of the Non cubans are sometimes prohibitively marked up after getting into the European market. In any case, the humidor looks delicious. I'd post pics of mine, but there's a grand total of one cigar in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so it would be boring viewing. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hi Zach,

 The Opus X's costed me 21€ for the Belicoso's and 28€ for the Super Belicoso's.
 Compare that to a big piramid like the Montecristo No2 which costs me about 11€ and that's pretty expensive for a dominican plus they are hard to find here.
 But then again, they're something special, though not exactly my taste.


 My favorite Dominicans are: Davidoff Grand Cru No1 (my favorite when I want something light), Vegafina Prominente and Private Stock No1.
 For Cubans they are: Cohiba Siglo VI (my absolute favorite), Montecristo No1 and No2 and A, Trinidad Fundadores, Vegas Robaina Clasico, Partagas Lusitania and Cuaba Exclusivo, more or less in that order.

 But then again, there are many I haven't tried yet.


----------



## grawk

the fundadores are good stuff


----------



## Jaawa

A warm welcome to the thread and head-fi in general AppleheadMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (Myself I haven't been posting lately because I'm still dry, no sticks, no fun, waiting for a delivery from Germany ..any day now. Got some cheaper ones coming, Villa Zamoranos and Rothschilds.)


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks for the welcome Jaawa!
 I have heard about Villa Zamorano, and they should be readily available by now here in belgium, although not in the city where I live. 
 I'll try to find some, but I usually don't buy my cigars over the net, unless it's something special I can't find.
 If you like cigars from Honduras, you should try Gil Conzales Davila, which is in the same price range and has a nice sweet taste.
 The Zino's are at least twice as expensive, but I didn't like them at all.


----------



## darkninja67

Welcome to the thread AppleheadMay.

 Funny thing, I was at the Bodybuilding.com forum and saw a few pics of someone's box. Looked really familiar. Sure enough it was Advil's stash. 

 Looking to grab some boxes to age over the fall and winter. Maybe some more DPG Blacks and maybe some San Cristobals.


----------



## grawk

San Cristobals are really good. The one i got in the pictured nuke above was tasty!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Bill, I'm on a wet shaving forum (badger and blade) and it turns out Advil's on there too. I think I also ran into him on one of the cigar forums a long time back. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah he is all over the place like me. Maybe I will find him in the AVS forums too.

 Ordered some DPG Cuban Classics and Perdomo Habano Maduro boxes today. Been running low. Cigarplace.biz had $1 shipping too.


----------



## darkninja67

These came today:






 Not bad for $165 or so.


----------



## Zarathustra19

The Perdomo Habanos are some of my favorite smokes and the Don Pepin's are far from the bottom of my list. Excellent purchases!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Perdomo Habanos are some of my favorite smokes and the Don Pepin's are far from the bottom of my list. Excellent purchases!_

 

Yeah I really like the Cuban Classics a lot. Not a fan of most Pepin stuff though.

 Next up is probably a box of Oliva V Double Robustos or Illusione 88s.


----------



## Jaawa

There, finally got my other humi filled with cheap, easygoing "weekday" cigars. Roly Rothschilds and Villa Zamorano Robustos and Coronas. An order of 90 sticks, I chose quantity over quality, because it's getting cold outside and I have no proper place where I could really enjoy a quality cigar. I'll be smoking these in my car ..I know I know, terrible violation of cigar etiquette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least it's a Merdeces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 And a pic from the last cigar-evening (last in my porch I mean) for 2009, I put on my new suit, poured me some Laphroaig, and had a Roly.


----------



## Zarathustra19

living the life Jawaa, keep it up!


----------



## kydsid

Been away for a while working on the west coast. Boy did this thread slow down, page three shame on all of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Anyways a custom woodworker from another site I am on delivered my custom shelves for my edgestar winecooler turned humidor.


*Before:*








*
 After*








*Close ups*


----------



## darkninja67

Damn son float some of those Anejo 55s my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Chas made those for you? They look sweet.

 I had an Oliva V torpedo last night in 40F weather with my girl. It was nice. The V is such a consistent smoke. I REALLY need to get a box of these soon.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn son float some of those Anejo 55s my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Chas made those for you? They look sweet.

 I had an Oliva V torpedo last night in 40F weather with my girl. It was nice. The V is such a consistent smoke. I REALLY need to get a box of these soon._

 

Ya those are drawers from Chas. The man makes a product the Amish would be proud of to call their own.

 Actually the V Torp's you see there are V Maduro's. They are not as good in my opinion as the regular V to one sided and all power. Still a good smoke though.


----------



## darkninja67

I am going to do a massive winter buy the first of December. If anyone wants to do a split let me know. I smoke the strong stuff. Looking to grab more JdN Antano, RyJ Habana Reserve, DPG Cuban Classics, and maybe a high end box like Padron 1964 Maduro or My Fathers.

 I wanted to burn a RP Decade toro today but I was a bit chilled after I smoked a Perdomo Habano Maduro.


----------



## grawk

i'm about to order some island smokes...

 Today, I'm sitting on my porch smoking an oliva G thinking that it's gonna be a long winter.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm about to order some island smokes...

 Today, I'm sitting on my porch smoking an oliva G thinking that it's gonna be a long winter._

 

What are you grabbing? I was thinking some Party Shorts as I am almost out.


----------



## grawk

trinidad reyes, san cristobal el principe


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_trinidad reyes, san cristobal el principe_

 

How much you paying?
 Reyes go for $129 for a 5x5
 the Principe goes for $84


----------



## grawk

pretty sure we use the same purveyor


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pretty sure we use the same purveyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hablas Espanol?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you see that one dude's Aristocrat over at CA?? DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## kydsid

So picked up some La Aurora 100 Anos Lanceros today. Good price compared to their bigger brethren. Hope they live up to their Beli brothers I have enjoyed for the last couple years.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been away for a while working on the west coast. Boy did this thread slow down, page three shame on all of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Anyways a custom woodworker from another site I am on delivered my custom shelves for my edgestar winecooler turned humidor.


*Before:*








*
 After*








*Close ups*























_

 

I've seen that picture somewhere else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuck does great work. My drawers/shelves should be here in a week or so. I will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've seen that picture somewhere else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuck does great work. My drawers/shelves should be here in a week or so. I will post pics when they arrive._

 

I saw your intro post and thought to myself, "hmm that name seems familiar". I guess I was right.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw your intro post and thought to myself, "hmm that name seems familiar". I guess I was right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup, that's me. grawk is also over there but as little as I post, I think he posts less.


----------



## darkninja67

You guys and your top shelf smokes. Sheesh


----------



## trains are bad

I have a question. 

 How long do cigars last? Is it possible to buy a box, and smoke them over a period of years? How many years?

 Supposing I don't want to buy (and try to hide) a humidor; what should I do with cigars for a week or too until I get around to smoking them? Put them in a ziplock bag in the fridge?


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trains are bad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question. 

 How long do cigars last? Is it possible to buy a box, and smoke them over a period of years? How many years?

 Supposing I don't want to buy (and try to hide) a humidor; what should I do with cigars for a week or too until I get around to smoking them? Put them in a ziplock bag in the fridge?_

 


 If kept in the right environment a cigar can last forever. I've know of cigars upwards of 100 years old and more. I personally have smoked cigars from the 1940's that were quite nice. That isn't to say it will improve with age, or couldn't possibly get worse if not enough care is take.


 Put your cigars in a ziplock or tuperware. They will last up to a week that way. If you want to keep them longer add a humidification device, some as cheap as a $1 are around. Anything can be a humidor really. Many of us use tuperware or coolers for long term storage as a cheap alternative to a wood humidor. Don't put them in the fridge, this will cause condensation most likely or will dry them out prematurely as a normal compressor driven cooling system removes humidity from its environment.


----------



## grawk

I've been staying away from over there, I can't spend that money lately


----------



## Zarathustra19

Been a while since I've been on here, but the cigar hobby remains strong! I recently got a box of Argonese (sp?) Connecticut Chairman as they were on closeout at famous for 49 bucks. Pretty good mild smoke, lasts me all the way to work (probably could stretch it out a little longer too, but I smoke quickly in the car). Also picked up an Oliva Serie V special sampler 2009 edition two days ago. Excellent cigars, as most of you know, but the best part is being able to try the unreleased sizes which come only in the sampler, namely two Diademas, on large (I think 6x49ish) and one small (about 4 1/2x46ish). Don't quote me on those sizes, as the box is out in the car and my memory is pretty bad with that kind of stuff.

 Right now I'm enjoying a torpedo from the same sampler, so its a pretty good night. 

 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

The 100 Anos are in the house!











 Shot at 2009-11-24


----------



## darkninja67

Nice score Jason.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Love the 100 Anos series. Had two about six months ago, lol. Box of Arganese Nicaraguan Presidentes on the way to me, should be here monday.


----------



## darkninja67

Got gifted a box of Partagas Serie D No4 and a ten pack of RyJ Short Churchills. Will post pics. I think I may get hit with a massive NC gift too. My new woman loves to buy me cigars.

 Hope you guys have a cigar Christmas too.
 Oh, I got her some diamond earrings BTW. lol


----------



## julius_the_cat

I thought my Mini would provide plenty of room, but could have used an end table. Bob is a great guy and I couldn't be happier with my Aristocrat:









 Thanks darkninja for you guidance.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got gifted a box of Partagas Serie D No4 and a ten pack of RyJ Short Churchills. Will post pics. I think I may get hit with a massive NC gift too. My new woman loves to buy me cigars.

 Hope you guys have a cigar Christmas too.
 Oh, I got her some diamond earrings BTW. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

excellent gifts! Hold on to that one. Usually my cigar christmas consists of a fiver in my stocking. nice thing is that last year it was a fiver of Special S's.

 Julius,
 beautiful humidor. Congrats on the purchase. May it always remain full.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Nice Mini Dave. Which wood and stain is that? I opted for the DX base as mine sits on the floor too.


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah Zach I will rest them. I may have to get some out to you if it overflows. 

 Dave pics of the contents please.


----------



## julius_the_cat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Mini Dave. Which wood and stain is that? I opted for the DX base as mine sits on the floor too._

 

It is walnut wood. I sent along a drawer from a table my dad had made and Bob matched the stain. It is pretty close to just hand rubbed (tung oil) walnut.

 I will try to take a few more photos.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *julius_the_cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is walnut wood. I sent along a drawer from a table my dad had made and Bob matched the stain. It is pretty close to just hand rubbed (tung oil) walnut.

 I will try to take a few more photos._

 

I knew that grain looked familiar. I had some Monitor Audio RS6 speakers in walnut. Very very nice looking. 
 Definitely snap some pics of the interior, the frosted glass precludes us from seeing the good stuff.


----------



## darkninja67

Oingo Boingo, got some great smokes in today:






 They are stellar.


----------



## darkninja67

An early Christmas present:


----------



## kydsid

Mmm PSD #4's Do want.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Those PSD's are not only delicious, but beautiful. Very nice acquisition. 

 The Oliva V's are always a classic. I had the 2009 sampler a few weeks back, excellent smokes. 

 In other news, I got a box of Devil's Weed Corona Gorda's a few days ago. At first, I was impressed with the flavors, but toward the end they got sort of...metallic tasting. I'm going to let them rest for a little while and see how they mellow out. 

 Cheers!


----------



## grawk

I just got a box of taboo lanceros, plus some assorted taboo nicaraguan maduros


----------



## Zarathustra19

I've heard really good things about Taboo from a lot of people. Haven't gotten around to trying any of them yet, but maybe next stock up time I'll give them a go. Let me know how they are Grawk.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

More Christmas cheer:






 My girlfriend says she has 4 more boxes of smokes. I know I am getting a box of 601 Greens.


----------



## Zarathustra19

My jaw has officially dropped. The RyJ's are beautiful cigars, and that girlfriend of yours sounds like a keeper, Bill. Four boxes...does she have a sister? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My jaw has officially dropped. The RyJ's are beautiful cigars, and that girlfriend of yours sounds like a keeper, Bill. Four boxes...*does she have a sister? *





 Cheers!
 Zach_

 

X2


----------



## darkninja67

Guys, she posted what she got me on her photobucket account and forgot I follow her. She got me a FFOX Super Beli and a Padron 40th Maduro last night. She had a pic of 4 boxes plus the San Cristobal/LADC EE Lancero sampler all stacked up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She does have a sister but I think she is married. Not that it would stop me. lol


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, she posted what she got me on her photobucket account and forgot I follow her. She got me a FFOX Super Beli and a Padron 40th Maduro last night. She had a pic of 4 boxes plus the San Cristobal/LADC EE Lancero sampler all stacked up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She does have a sister but I think she is married. Not that it would stop me. lol_

 

I think the only word applicable to a gift of that magnitude is "Wow."

 A merry Christmas indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the only word applicable to a gift of that magnitude is "Wow."

 A merry Christmas indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!_

 

Thanks Zach. I cleared out some boxes from my Mini but may have to consolidate a bit more.

 I guess I will give you guys a surprise and post pics when I get the presents. She feels bad about it but I told her I would find out in 5 days anyway. 


 Wish I could smoke today. Too cold here in Boston.


----------



## darkninja67

Here is a teaser shot:


----------



## Zarathustra19

cigar pr0n if I've ever seen it! 

 I picked up this baby yesterday at the local B&M:











 Looking forward to smoking it with a few buddies coming up in a few weeks. 

 Funny story about it though. The guy who sold it to me had two or three of them in stock a week or so ago. A customer came in and bought one of them. He came back into the shop the next day to buy another and said, "that was a hell of a cigar, but I had trouble keeping it lit." He had smoked all three cigars at once without unbinding them! Anyway, looking forward to my first Culebra.

 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Nice culebra Zach


 Now for more pr0n:





 Ashton VSG robustos





 Alec Bradley Tempus Imperator





 La Aroma de Cuba/San Cristobal Lancero Limited Edicion

 Also have a box of 601 Green La Punta and La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 3 unopened


----------



## grawk

let me know how those lanceros are


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_let me know how those lanceros are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I smoked both lance's back to back with other vitolas from their lines and IMO:

 The LADC Lancero is so similar to the #3 it isn't worth the cost. The lance is at best $9 and the #3 can be found down to $6. Still a good smoke but negglible affect or change from other sizes.

 The San Cris Lance compared next to the Supremo is a nice smoke. Good amount of smoke, nice nutty flavor due to more wrapper. Would buy again.


----------



## grawk

The taboo lancero is a firecracker of a cigar. Needs to spend some time in the humi to mellow out...


----------



## Zarathustra19

I'll be smoking the Culebra tonight over a few pints of Sierra Nevada with some college friends of mine, really looking forward to that.

 Took a look at some CC's over the past few weeks and I think as soon as this next loan payment is in, I'll have to get a box or two. Any recommendations for a decently priced smoke? I've had a few Partagas Shorts and some H. Upmann corona major's. From the research I've done, I'm looking at Fonseca and the Punch Punch. 

 Thanks in advance guys.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## grawk

trinidad reyes was great


----------



## tyrion

Drawers and shelves arrived today:


----------



## grawk

Nice mike!


----------



## kydsid

Someone looks to be a little low on cigars.


----------



## darkninja67

Needs more boxes but nice set up on that Vino

 Here are some more boxes:


----------



## kydsid

Those EE #3's look as good as ever.


----------



## Jaawa

Oh jeez, you guys have got so many nice cigars to choose from for that special time in xmas eve. Dang. All I've got is the casual stuff, el cheapo sticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And it's -20°C (-4°F) outside ..which is the only place where I can smoke ..which means I have to smoke in my car ..which doesn't really feel yule-tide at all


----------



## grawk

That's why I all but gave up cigars for the 3 years I lived in alaska...


----------



## Zarathustra19

I feel your pain, Jaawa. Its getting down to freezing temps here in Pennsylvania, too. I have to smoke on the way to and from work and occasionally at the shop. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## Zarathustra19

Just got finished smoking a Jesus Fuego Gran Reserva No. 1 and was pleased with it. It began with some sweet corojo tobacco flavors mixed with a little leather. This progressed to a nice mix of cedar, leather and sweetness which lasted to the end. I think I'd buy it again.

 While I was there, I picked up two Padilla Dominus, an Oliva V (perfecto maybe?), and a Nestor Miranda Special Selection Robusto. One of the Dominus is a Christmas gift for an uncle of mine, the other is for me to sample to make sure its a good gift, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Bad news is that after buying them, I found out I'd been laid off from one of the jobs. Not the best thing two weeks from the holiday. Eh, well.

 Anyway, hope all goes well for you all this holiday season. Enjoy the time with family and friends!

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Went to my girlfriend's house and she had a new humidor, a box of Perdomo Lot 23 maduros, a box of Benchmade robustos, a fiver of RP 1990 Vintages, a fiver of PAM Exlusivos, and Cain Maduro 550s. I also got a Padron 1926 35 Maduro, a Cabaiguan Maduro toro, DPG Serie JJ robusto, and an AF Don Carlos No 4 9 (this was her first cigar she ever smoked, she liked it)

 The shop I went to last night had Anejos near MSRP. They had a box of 50s for $200 which is awesome. I almost bought it. They are not selling singles right now though, maybe after Christmas.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Its kind of weird, I was in a local shop in Chambersburg where they display their selection of Opus X's with great pride, but when I asked after an Anejo, they didn't seem to know what I was talking about. Makes me question the dedication of the staff. 

 Anyway, all excellent smokes listed there, Bill. Looks like a merry Christmas! 

 Cheers all,
 Zach


----------



## grawk

I think most people that work at cigar shops enjoy, but aren't obsessed with, cigars


----------



## Zarathustra19

I suppose thats true, but the other two shops I go to are what I would call real "Tobacconists". The one in Gettysburg is run by a guy who smokes every one of the cigars he has in stock and is able to tell you the good and bad points of it. The other, Boswells in Chambersburg, is family run with only one outside employee and these guys are extremely well versed in their tobacco, not just cigars but pipes as well. 

 I guess my first thought was that with a cigar as good and to my knowledge widely known as the anejo, they would know what it is and maybe have tried a few. Then again, I don't often visit this shop, so I should probably get more familiar with the staff and their interests in cigars before expecting specific knowledge. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Zach, did you ask via their official name? Xtra Viejo? I know it seems stupid. But some people don't see the band name only the gold leaf name on the cello which is the official name they would order them buy from Fuente. The few times I said Anejo and they had no idea I asked by the official name and all was good. YMMV


----------



## Zarathustra19

You know what, I never even thought of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to check next time I get out there. Lets just hope the snow around here lets up sometime in the next day or two! 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Went back to Two Guys today and they still had boxes of Anejos. The 50 was $200 and the 55 was $250 or so. Great pricing.

 Had my first 1926, a 35 and it was pretty good. Think I like the PAMs better though which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Zarathustra19

1964 Maddies were my first introduction to really high quality cigars. My first 1926, though, was my first introduction to why you should have something in your stomach before engaging in a Monarcha of such strong tobacco.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1964 Maddies were my first introduction to really high quality cigars. My first 1926, though, was my first introduction to why you should have something in your stomach before engaging in a Monarcha of such strong tobacco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I felt the 1926 but it did not rock my ass like a La Flor DL

 Good construction on such a well packed box press stick


----------



## Zarathustra19

Gotta confess, I was 18 and the La Flor's would have had me begging for mercy. The Padron really just gave me a severe nausea for about half an hour. I had not yet discovered the benefits of sugar in the blood with nicotine.


----------



## darkninja67

Zach I think I am grabbing a box of the PAM Exclusivos as I find the 64s a bit more to my liking.

 These were waiting for me today:












 These are really underrated smokes IMO. The box they come in is very unique looking too.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I've had several of the Cubao's and I'm inclined to agree with you. I don't see them nearly enough places for the quality of the construction and flavors.

 Also, the 64's are my go to smoke if I want a treat every now and then. The Principe is the first I ever had, and at 8-9 bucks, it can't be an everyday smoke, but its one of those memorable smokes that I keep coming back to.


----------



## darkninja67

TTT with a new box:


----------



## Zarathustra19

Very nice box of My Fathers, excellent smokes.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Turns out I'm getting a box of Oliva V belicoso's from my brother, they just haven't shipped yet. Very cool.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Turns out I'm getting a box of Oliva V belicoso's from my brother, they just haven't shipped yet. Very cool.

 Cheers,
 Zach_

 

Cannot go wrong with those. I need another box soon too.


----------



## darkninja67

TTT
 Cain Habano 550






 my girlfriend scored a box of Anejo 50s too


----------



## music_man

currently i am hooked on the liga privada t52. at least try one. i smoke good cigars too. opusx,forbidinx,opus22(box),anejo,lost city. yeah, i like fuente. i also consume plenty of padron 25th. 80 year latley. i just think the liga privada t52 is that good. coming from drew estate, who'd know?

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

The Liga Privadas are good but not worth the price premium IMO. For that money you can get Anejos, PAMs, VSG, and Tats.


----------



## music_man

you wern't speaking of the no,9? i meant the t52. just to clarify. i think they are top end cigars. that's just my taste though ymmv. they are $12. an anejo is like $16.

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

I meant the T52s but they are both priced in the area of other great cigars. I just prefer other marcas. That is the great thing about cigars: there is something for everyone usually.

 These 50s were at MSRP so $10 a stick.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Those Anejo's made my mouth start watering. You have quite the collection building there Bill. 

 I drove over to Holt's cigars in Philly yesterday with my brother as a kind of road trip. Ended up picking up two Padron 1926 110 Holt's anniversary series (~20 bucks a stick). Crazy aromas coming off these things. Deep coffee scent with some lighter chocolate notes. Haven't lit up yet due to a cold, but I'm looking forward to them. Also picked up a Don Pepin Series JJ Maduro en Cedro and a 1926 Principe. Smoked the latter on the way home, and I have to say that on the whole, I prefer the 1964 to the 1926's for the most part. The Pepin will be burnt tonight at midnight to ring in the new year. 

 Happy new year all.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## music_man

the 110 is a special? it's better than an 80 year? wow. i gotta get some then!

 music_man


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey music man,
 They're a commemorative cigar celebrating the 110th anniversary of Holt's cigars being in business. The 110 is an exclusive to Holts. More info is available at Holts site: Here

 I would recommend trying at least one, if only for the novelty of Padron releasing a limited edition (which they never do). 

 Cheers,
 Zach

 Oh, and I wouldn't say that they're better than the 80th, but they're a little cheaper and just as rare.


----------



## music_man

cool thanks. i must order some.

 just smoked an oscuro mysterio. i like those. i saw someone had a box of my fathers here. i was paying like $14 but i saw them somewhere for 10 and i didn't bookmark it darnit. those are good long smokes.

 if anyone can ever get anything out of the opus22 for a reasonable price i think you may love that. the bbmf is yummy.

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

You can get the My Father No 1 robustos for $148 for 23 at egars.com. 
 I think a lot of people will take the cheaper La Aroma de Cuba Especial Edicions over the MF. Personally I am in that group.


----------



## Zarathustra19

the La Aroma's are definitely a better value, Bill. I bought the My Father for the sake of New Years. You know, try a new cigar in the new year, lol.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the La Aroma's are definitely a better value, Bill. I bought the My Father for the sake of New Years. You know, try a new cigar in the new year, lol._

 

Zach, the LADC along with the Oliva V are some of the best values out there for excellent smokes.


 EDIT:
 I have some Padron 1926 No. 2 maduros coming. Not a full box though.
 Also I found out my girl talked to Bob Staebell at Aristocrat. I guess we are getting a Mini Tall or something else. She is keeping this a surprise.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I'm beginning to suspect that you are dating a multi-millionaire, Bill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've got a few fivers from the devil site coming. Some Nub 464 Connecticut Torpedoes and some Don Pepin Series JJ Maduro. Looking forward to them.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah she is down the slope fast.
 I like the NUB Habanos a lot. I had a Serie JJ natural a couple of weeks ago and it was really good. I hear the maduros are nice too.


----------



## Zarathustra19

As it turns out, the Series JJ's I was bidding on were the Sublime, not the Maddy. Looking forward to them in either case. The nubs are huge, even for nubs. 64 ring is large.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Some pr0n for you Zach:







 I also have a box of PAM Principes coming for my girl.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some pr0n for you Zach:


 I also have a box of PAM Principes coming for my girl._

 

An excellent and mouthwatering purchase! The Principes are dear to my heart, but the other sizes have been calling to me lately since I discovered my nicotine tolerance has increased in the past few years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Picked up a PAM Pyramid today from the local B&M. Proprietor had a look at the date card he keeps behind each box. He's had this particular box since 08, so it has some seriously nice age. The filler has gotten dark and oily, and there was some bloom on the wrapper. Really looking forward to that one. 

 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## music_man

pam=padron anniversary maduro? i never saw that abbrevation used sorry.

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pam=padron anniversary maduro? i never saw that abbrevation used sorry.

 music_man_

 

PAN = Padron Anniversary Natural
 BRC = Bolivar Royal Corona
 PSP2 = Partagas Serie p No. 2
 PSD4 = Partagas Serie D No. 4

 goes on and on.


 They have a list at cigarasylum.com in the main discussion forum as a sticky.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Thought I'd post a pic of the Pyramid burning. It was one of the best smokes I've had in a long time. The age is really evident.






 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## music_man

do you guys like the 80 year? recently for me it has only been those or ffox. i am not smoking that much now because i already have health problems. not that i feel cigars are really unhealthy i just don't feel up to smoking that often right now. when i smoked 8 a day it was not all cigars like those lol.

 i am still snus'ing plenty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music_man


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey music_man,
 Personally, I've only been able to enjoy one 80th so far and two Opus X. Pricey sticks. Very good smokes, both. The 80th was a gift from my father for graduating college, and both Opus X's were gifts from BOTL. The 80th is a very complex cigar; as I recall I got notes of chocolate, coffee, dark woods, leather, and some (not a whole lot, though) of spice. More exotic spices than spicy hot. The Opus's weren't quite so complex, but had a great consistency and packed quite a wallop nicotine wise. 

 Right now, my daily smokes are the Oliva Serie V Belicoso (Christmas gift from my brother, a whole box no less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) When those run out, I'll probably go back to my normal budget smokes, which consist of Devils Weed, Arganese, and Benchmade by Ashton. Especially since I'm still only working part time! 

 Cheers and happy smoking,
 Zach

 P.S. BOTL, for those not familiar with the abbreviation stands for either Brother or Brothers of the leaf. 

 Also, I'm planning on burning those two PAM (26) Maddies either tonight or tomorrow night with a buddy of mine in belated celebration of his 21st birthday. Should be quite an occasion.


----------



## music_man

hey zarathustra19, i wish to you that college lands you a good carrer(and many good smokes!). when i graduated(uh, i am pretty old) it used to gurantee it. nowdays, maybe you could if at all possible consider a graduate degree before you enter the workforce. today that seems to be the indicator. i am not suggesting that is absolutely necessary, but it seems to help. ahh, what do i know. when i had a graduate degree companies used to buy you a steak(now since a vegan) to be able to speak with you! i think i am giving away my vintage lol.

 meanwhile i hope you are able to enjoy some other good smokes! btw, that was a nice gift from your brother. when i smoked many a day i smoked a lot of oliva "o's" even the "v" was too pricey for my multiple torchings!

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

Got these for my girl's new Aristocrat:






 She is bad at Cigar Asylum math. I ask her for a single Illusione and she gets me a full box of CG:4 and a box of Oliva V belicosos as she knows I am running out. lol Pics to follow.


----------



## darkninja67

pics as promised:








 cabinet is being made at Aristocrat.


----------



## darkninja67

Just ordered a 10 pack of HdM Petit Robustos


----------



## Zarathustra19

Very nice samplers there Bill. The Oliva V sampler is one of my favs right now, I think I bought two of them so far this year (unfortunately they didn't last very long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The Aristocrat should be a very nice addition as well.

 I just recently got my hands on a fiver of Padilla Hybrids I won about a month back on the devil site. They were shipped to my old college address since I didn't have the smarts to change the shipping address, but I stopped in today and picked them up. They stayed surprisingly fresh and I'm not at all disappointed with them, especially since I ended up paying about 3 bucks a piece after shipping. 

 Cigar news will be slowing up on this end for a little while as I'm saving up to buy my first personal car sometime in the next year, but as I'll be the first one to admit, I can't stay away too long.

 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## Luckyleo

Hey guys,

 You've really been living large! I saw your latest comments re the La Aroma. I'd like to hear your thoughts about what type of smoke I'm in for if I go ahead and buy a box. i.e. medium or full bodied? construction quality? etc. Just for reference some of my favorite cigars over the last few months have been the Romeo and Julietta's.

 Thanks!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,

 You've really been living large! I saw your latest comments re the La Aroma. I'd like to hear your thoughts about what type of smoke I'm in for if I go ahead and buy a box. i.e. medium or full bodied? construction quality? etc. Just for reference some of my favorite cigars over the last few months have been the Romeo and Julietta's.

 Thanks!_

 

Try a sampler or go buy some sticks at a local B&M. Buying a box blind is not something I recommend (I have done it though).

 The new LADC line is pretty good. It was blended by Don Pepin IIRC and is a step up over the original blend IMO. The Edicion Especial takes it up a notch more.

 My mainstay right now is the Oliva V line. Just great consistent smokes. I do not hear too many bad things about this line.

 Read reviews, visit forums like cigarasylum.com, botl.org and cigarfamily.

 If you do not want to get raped on pricing shoot me a PM. I have a couple of sites I use for CC and NC boxes.


----------



## Luckyleo

Thanks! I'll take your advice.


----------



## dejainc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ favorite cigars over the last few months have been the Romeo and Julietta's._

 

I tried the #2's and not a big fan at all, much prefer the Siglo 2's but it does hurt the wallet


----------



## music_man

guys i have a question please. it is dry in here. one of my humidors is staying at 67%. i am afraid if i get a bigger element it will go over 70 which is bad(beetles). i know some people keep theirs at 65 so is 67 really a problem?

 i haven't smoked for a while since my sinusus are all messed up but hopefully soon. i don't want to find them all spoiled!

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## grawk

65-75 is all fine. Use 65 or 70 % humibeads. The beatles are triggered by temp, not by humidity.


----------



## music_man

thanks. i use the beads. i figured if i add more i might end up to high. so i will leave it. it is 73 degrees f in here so beetles are possible. lucky so far.

 music_man


----------



## grawk

you won't get beetles at 73. And more beads is a good, not a bad thing. The more beads you have, the better it will maintain the set humidity.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey LuckyLeo,
 Just wanted to throw in a few suggestions. I'm like Bill when it comes to box purchases and definitely recommend buying a few singles of any cigar you plan on getting a box of. Anyway, The Oliva V's have been my go to smoke for the past few months, and I'd definitely recommend trying some (especially the lancero and the belicoso if your local shop has them), but if you've been enjoying RyJ's for the most part, they're a pretty big step up in terms of power and flavor complexity. If you're looking at staying in the same family of power, you might go with the Oliva G or O series (very budget friendly and good smokes to boot) or experiment with a few Ashtons (Magnum, Double Magnum or Majesty). That being said, the V is a great change of pace from the flavor profiles of lighter to medium cigars and should definitely be tasted by all cigar smokers. Can't beat the value per dollar that Oliva provides.

 Cheers and happy smoking,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Hey Zach I am smoking a V belicoso right now. They are great. 

 Oh yeah some more pr0n:






 burnt the PAN today. I likey a lot.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Very nice selection there, Bill. I'm sad to see my Belicosos go. It'll be a little while before I can get another box, but on the bright side, I just ordered a box of Fonseca Cosacos from the ISOM. Looking very forward to those arriving.

 Also picked up a Kristoff Maduro churchill and an Illusione 88 today. Excellent smokes.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## mangamonster

Holy crap....I can't believe I never saw this thread!! I have a couple humi's. Here's a few shots of my loved ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































 ...time for me to go grab a cup of joe and light up a stogie!


----------



## Luckyleo

Zach,

 Thanks for the advice. I've been looking for a stronger smoke for a while. I'm almost done with a box of La Gloria Wavel Maduro's. I think these are bit stronger than the R&J's and I enjoyed them immensely. I usually stay away from Maduros but these are the exception. I did research on the Oliva V and didn't find anyone with anything but praise for them. I ordered the dbl robusto's and will have them next week. I'll let you know what I think then.

 Leo


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zach,

 Thanks for the advice. I've been looking for a stronger smoke for a while. I'm almost done with a box of La Gloria Wavel Maduro's. I think these are bit stronger than the R&J's and I enjoyed them immensely. I usually stay away from Maduros but these are the exception. I did research on the Oliva V and didn't find anyone with anything but praise for them. I ordered the dbl robusto's and will have them next week. I'll let you know what I think then.

 Leo_

 

Yeah I agree that the V is very much loved in the community. The double robuso and the belicoso are my favorite vitolas. 

 Where did you order from?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mangamonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crap....I can't believe I never saw this thread!! I have a couple humi's. Here's a few shots of my loved ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...time for me to go grab a cup of joe and light up a stogie!_

 

Welcome aboard mangamonster, always glad to have another enthusiast on board. Seems to me that you have some good taste! Love those Oliva Samplers. Famous is offering a free one with Serie V box purchase right now.

 Joe,
 Glad to hear you decided to try them, I'm sure you'll enjoy them, and not just for the price.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## mangamonster

Thanks Z! Yeah, the Navy got me swearing, drinking and smoking years ago...haven't stopped since


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I agree that the V is very much loved in the community. The double robuso and the belicoso are my favorite vitolas. 

 Where did you order from?_

 

you had mentioned egar.com in one of your posts so i ordered from them.


----------



## Luckyleo

I was doing some errands in downtown philly and walked by Holtz Cigar Company on Walnut St. I've heard that they have a great walk-in humidor so naturally I stopped in. After my glasses stopped fogging up (it's real cold here today) I looked around and picked-up a couple Oliva V dbl robusto's. I'm home now and I've lit one up and am enjoying it immensely. It's a much more complex smoke than the R&J's. Stronger, and spicer than the La Gloria. Definitely a tremendous smoke. I appreciate the recommendation.

 Thanks guys


----------



## darkninja67

The V is great. 





 today's grab.


----------



## grawk

2nd from the left please


----------



## dejainc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey LuckyLeo,
 That being said, the V is a great change of pace from the flavor profiles of lighter to medium cigars and should definitely be tasted by all cigar smokers. Can't beat the value per dollar that Oliva provides._

 

Does anyone where one can pick this up in Australia? Or a site that does overseas shipping. Wouldn't mind trying these. Can't seem to find these from the store i usually go to.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2nd from the left please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Burned them all today. Working on an Anejo 50 right now.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Has any aussie head-fier brought cigar from the internet and ship to australia? What was the tax like? 


 Cheers


----------



## music_man

have a good laugh at my stupidity!
 i usually take the florist foam out of a credo and fill it with beads. done it 20 times at least. today, first i dropped a cup full of dry beads down the drain. clogged. pulled the elbo they spilled out. good. still clogged. i ended up rodding all the way to the main. 
 then i put together the humidifier. i later picked it up before the silicon was dry. back popped off. beads exploded all over the floor. luckily i am into some pretty heavy duty vacuum-fi. cleaned up. installed it in the humidor. checked 10 minutes later, 85% rh. too stuffed. oops! sometimes i just forget my thinking cap lol. next time i might just buy a ready made humidifier duh.

 music_man


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dejainc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone where one can pick this up in Australia? Or a site that does overseas shipping. Wouldn't mind trying these. Can't seem to find these from the store i usually go to._

 

Hey dejainc,
 From what I can tell on Oliva's website, they don't have a distributor in Australia. Your best bet might be to try one of the larger American online retailers and see if they ship internationally. I know for a fact that Cigars International now actually does ship internationally, but they don't always have the v in and if they do they only allow you to purchase 5 at a time. 

 I just checked Famous Cigars and they do ship internationally and they carry full boxes of v's. The only problem I can foresee with them is the fact that duty charges for your country might be high on tobacco products shipped internationally. I'd get an idea of what that might cost you above and beyond the 127-150 US dollars per box that they run. 

 Best wishes and happy smoking.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Check out egars.com
 when you create an account all the countries they ship to is in a pull down list. They have V belicosos under $100 US.


----------



## dejainc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has any aussie head-fier brought cigar from the internet and ship to australia? What was the tax like? 


 Cheers_

 

Heres the example from the Customs website

 Example 4: Import of low value tobacco products (for example, 400 sticks = 8 packets x 25 sticks valued at $60) AUD$ 

 Customs value (Cval) 60.00 
 Customs duty (Duty)@ $0.25679 per stick 102.72 (Payable) 
 International transport and insurance or postage (T&I) 30.00 

 Value of the Taxable Importation (VoTI) (Cval+Duty+T&I) 192.72 
 Goods and Services Tax (GST) @ 10 per cent of the VoTI 19.27 (Payable) 
 Total payable Duty + GST 121.99 

 Customs duty of $0.25679 is the rate applicable as of 2/2/2009


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... And more beads is a good, not a bad thing. The more beads you have, the better it will maintain the set humidity._

 

guys, i need some more advice please. i followed this advice. i had 50 beads in a 300 humidor with about 200 sticks. the humidity would not go above 67. yesterday i put 50 more beads for a total of 100. today the rh is over 80%!

 i guess, take some beads out? i probably have to fool around untill i find the right amount, right? i thought you could not add too many?


 this is normally not a problem for me because i am smoking every day. for a few months i have not smoked because i have been sick. i am just trying to keep them ready for when i am well again and do not want them spoiled.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## dejainc

Thanks Zarathustra19 and darkninja67, ill check them out.

 Not a big smoker so small amounts would be fine. 

 I don't have one of them humidors, so how long can they be realistically be kept for before they don't taste as nice?


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dejainc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heres the example from the Customs website

 Example 4: Import of low value tobacco products (for example, 400 sticks = 8 packets x 25 sticks valued at $60) AUD$ 

 Customs value (Cval) 60.00 
 Customs duty (Duty)@ $0.25679 per stick 102.72 (Payable) 
 International transport and insurance or postage (T&I) 30.00 

 Value of the Taxable Importation (VoTI) (Cval+Duty+T&I) 192.72 
 Goods and Services Tax (GST) @ 10 per cent of the VoTI 19.27 (Payable) 
 Total payable Duty + GST 121.99 

 Customs duty of $0.25679 is the rate applicable as of 2/2/2009_

 

Thanks, but that does not really help...

 Anyways I gave customs a call and they told me tax on cigar is $39.20Aud per 100gram plus GST on top. It's not too bad, still beats buying locally...


----------



## grawk

Which beads are you using? I have the heartfelt industries beads, and 50 isn't a quantity that computes.

Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## music_man

honestly i am using beads from the home depot garden department. they are like the crystals but they are for large trees. that may be my whole problem. some people have said they are the same thing as the heartfelt but i am now guessing they are not.
 they are not set at 65 or 70 like the heartfelt. this is a polymer that heartfelt probably purchases somewhere unless they have a large manufacturing facility. so i do not know if they are the same or not. i will just go ahead and get the heartfelt. meanwhile i will put the credo back in there. 67 is better than 82 i take it lol.

 music_man


----------



## dejainc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, but that does not really help...

 Anyways I gave customs a call and they told me tax on cigar is $39.20Aud per 100gram plus GST on top. It's not too bad, still beats buying locally..._

 

Ahhh damn.... least you know now, thanks for sharing that info, saves me a phone call


----------



## Zarathustra19

Woah, lots o' questions. Excellent! 

 Music Man, 
 The beads you have may not be calibrated the same as beads sold specifically for use in humidors, so they probably behave differently. If you go back to your previous amount and have a humidity of about 65 to 70, thats great. I know many people who keep their humidors at 65 for aging rather than the industry touted 70 degrees 70 percent. You have some wiggle room, so don't stress the percentage too much.

 Dejainc,
 If you don't have a humidor its perfectly acceptable to use a plastic tupperware container or zip top bag. In order to keep the humidity right for longer term storage you'll need some beads or a humidification puck or some such. In those conditions, you'll be able to store them indefinitely. If you don't want to spring for those options, grab some distilled water from the drug store or grocery store and soak a paper towel or cotton swab in it and place it in the bag or tupperware with the cigars (make sure its separated somehow, like with a zip top bag with a few holes cut in it to allow air movement). That should keep them fresh for a week or two, but could lead to them being overly humid (which means the wrapper could split during smoke time). If you don't do either of these things, the flavor will deteriorate relatively slowly (a week to two weeks), but the cigars will lose humidity and burn faster and hotter, which will also ruin the flavors. Without humidification, I'd smoke them within 1 to 3 days. YMMV.

 Hope this helps guys!

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Music Man just get some Heartfelt 65% beads and be done with it. That is all I use in my boxes and they keep a steady 65 RH.


----------



## grawk

Too high is definitely a problem, you can easily end up with moldy sticks. The bigger problem with high humidity is it ruins the draw


----------



## music_man

thanks guys.

 i'll put the credo back in there untill i get some heartfelt. 65 is certainly better than 82!

 music_man


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dejainc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhh damn.... least you know now, thanks for sharing that info, saves me a phone call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol, no worries...


----------



## Luckyleo

Hey guys,

 Really enjoyed the Oliva V. Today i'm smoking a San Christobal Papagayo. A stronger, fuller bodied smoke than others, but less spicy than the Oliva. I like it a lot. About 1/3 of the way through. The cigar shop gave me a La Aroma for free to check out. You guys are corrupting me!


----------



## darkninja67

Good smokes Leo. 

 Well the Aristocrat is shipped. I think the woman and I have 7 or so boxes en route too. We lost count. Some Cubans and some non. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Luckyleo

I'm finishing up the La Aroma and have to admit that it doesn't measure up to either the V or the San Christobal. Although it does indeed pack a full punch, it is very straight forward, it seems to me to lack complexities. It seems a bolder R&J. Dark Angel or Zach, what do you recommend for my next try. I wouldn't mind something closer to medium strength, but not if that means comprising on the complexities. 

 Thanks!


----------



## Guy

I never thought of smoking Cigars until I was on a project in Cuba in the summer of 2004. It is such a part of the culture there that even the old woman selling fruit on a street corner is smoking a big homemade Cigar. I started sampling some of the local bootleg cigars and some of the "legit" ones. Settled on Montecristo #2 as a personal favorite. On my return to the US (Via Mexico...) I brought over some with me and ever since if I am in a duty free anywhere in the world I get a box on the way back and US customs never gave me a hard time. If it's for personal use it's no big deal (at least that's my experience...). I am not a hardcore Cigar smoker but I do often smoke my Shisha (Hookah, Nargila...) out on the patio with my UE Super Fi's in my ears. Just the smoke, the music and me. As far as emergency humidors, a Cuban gentleman suggested a tight tupperware container with a small cup of water inside. I never got to try it as I don't really store Cigars. A pocket travel Humidor is enough for me. I smoke them or give the away to friends. Can anyone reccomend other cigars similar to the Cuban Montecristo #2 ?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm finishing up the La Aroma and have to admit that it doesn't measure up to either the V or the San Christobal. Although it does indeed pack a full punch, it is very straight forward, it seems to me to lack complexities. It seems a bolder R&J. Dark Angel or Zach, what do you recommend for my next try. I wouldn't mind something closer to medium strength, but not if that means comprising on the complexities. 

 Thanks!_

 

A cigar does not always have to be complex to be enjoyed. Sometimes I like a smack in the face and other times I like a nice smooth mellow Padron.

 Maybe a Padron Anniversary 1964 or a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic?

 Try a EO 601 Green for a nice pepper blast or maybe a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel to give you a nice sucker punch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Wasn't Dark Angel a tv show or something?? lol


----------



## Luckyleo

Wasn't Dark Angel a tv show or something?? lol[/QUOTE]

 lol! Sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My name is leo (if you haven't guessed). What's your name? Smoking a Cagaigun right now. Not blended by P. Garcia, but is constructed under his supervision. Medium, not strong, no spice, but a bit creamy. Good burn, enjoyable indeed.


----------



## darkninja67

I am Bill. Nice to meet you fellow BOTL.
 Cabaiguan?? I like the maduro a lot. The regular line is ok.

 Have you ever had a Padron 1964 Anniversary yet? They are a truly great cigar.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone reccomend other cigars similar to the Cuban Montecristo #2 ?_

 

Hey Guy,
 Sorry to say that I can't speak from direct experience with the Monte 2, but I have had the Monte #5. Its a pretty mild smoke, as I've heard the 2 is, but with great consistent flavor. In terms of something similar, I'd say give an Ashton magnum or double magnum a try. Other than that, I'm not familiar with a lot of (good) milder or mild-medium cigars, maybe someone else can chime in, but the Ashtons would be a good cigar to start out with.

 Leo,
 I'd tell you to definitely try the Padron, both the 1964 and the 1926. If you have a special occasion coming up maybe even try the 1926 80th anniversary (0r 45th or 40th) all are fairly expensive, but worth it if you have a little extra cash to throw at a special time. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## grawk

My wife's grandfather used to smoke monte #5s. I recently got a NC monte, and the smell immediately reminded my wife of her grandfather, when none of my other cigars do. So perhaps in this case, a NC producer got it right?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My wife's grandfather used to smoke monte #5s. I recently got a NC monte, and the smell immediately reminded my wife of her grandfather, when none of my other cigars do. So perhaps in this case, a NC producer got it right?_

 

The NC #5's aren't bad at all. I was referring to the CC's, but I've had both. I think in a lot of cases the NC producers get something right. In the case of Guantanamera, the NC version is 100x better than the machine-made cuban sandwich produced in the ISOM. Of course, CC and NC brands with the same name taste different, but for the most part they act as a decent representation of the original without trying to be a blatant knockoff.


----------



## mangamonster

If any of you are in Houston, there's going to be a very exclusive cigar event in April. I'm going to attend along with a couple friends. 20 cigar makers will be there. 

 500 tkt's are available. With that, you get 20 premium cigars, an event bag with other goodies and all you can eat hors d'oeuvres and an open bar. 

 Here's the vendor list

 CAO - Tim Ozgener
 Rocky Patel
 Drew Estate
 Alec Bradley - Alan Rubiin
 Ashton
 Carlos Torano - Carlos Llaca
 Don Pepin
 Illusione
 EP Cariilo - Ernesto Carillo
 Nub/Cain
 Oliva
 Padron
 Perdomo
 Tatuaje
 J Fuego
 La Flor Dominicana - Litto Gomez 

 If anyone is interested, pm me and I can email you event info


----------



## darkninja67

Part of the carnage me and my girlfriend were a part of this week:

 Padron Monarca Maduros


----------



## Zarathustra19

My god, Bill, those Monarcas are beautiful. Padron has such simple presentation, but so effective. Congrats on the purchase(s).


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My god, Bill, those Monarcas are beautiful. Padron has such simple presentation, but so effective. Congrats on the purchase(s)._

 

yeah I am in love with the PAMs. 3 boxes so far. When I get out of work tonight I get to go to my girl's house. She has a fiver of DCM, a box of Padron 80th naturals, AF Don Carlos No 2 box, DPG Cuban Classic figs box, Oliva MB3 robustos and a new cabinet. Will post pics.

 Tomorrow we get 4 full boxes of CCs. It will be a great spring.

 Where is Jason lately??


----------



## darkninja67

Padron 80th Natural:






 fiver of Diamond Crown Maximus Double Belicoso:


----------



## darkninja67

DPG Cuban Classic figurados:






 AF Don Carlos No 2:






 Oliva Master Blend 3 robustos:


----------



## Zarathustra19

Not only the 80ths, but the DPG's and Oliva Master Blends!? you're killing me here. Blizzard conditions outside right now, so its doubtful that the post office will be getting me my box of Fonseca's today.

 I haven't heard from Jason in quite a while. But if I'm not mistaken, he travels far and wide for his work, so he might not be internet accessible. Hope he makes his way back to this thread before springtime, if only to drool at the Aristocrat you're sure to have overfilled by then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers and happy smoking,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

More damage:


----------



## Zarathustra19

Those 45's are an amazing cigar as well. I think it was either those or the 80th that got best cigar of the year in C.A. this year. The JJ's are great too.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is Jason lately??_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_:

 I haven't heard from Jason in quite a while. But if I'm not mistaken, he travels far and wide for his work, so he might not be internet accessible. Hope he makes his way back to this thread before springtime, if only to drool at the Aristocrat you're sure to have overfilled by then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers and happy smoking,
 Zach_

 



 I am still around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been back and forth to California for the last several months and while I have internet access it gets me out of my routine. I simply haven't been by here as much. I do keep around CA a bit more if nothing else to arrange a herf wherever I might be that week.

 Bill, looks like you and the new lady are having a fun time filling the new aristocrat.

 Zack, Keep up the thoughts with the cold. I have the reverse, enjoying the nice weather now and grudingly looking at the 110 plus weather to come. One of these days I am moving to somewhere with a mild climate all year or one without any extremes at least.

 Nothing else to say on the cigar front. Haven't bought anything due to overstuffed humidor and traveling. Well ok those one or two at a B&M don't count. But it looks like Magna above has a heck of an event in Houston that should be worth a trip out there.


 Cheers,

 Jason


----------



## Zarathustra19

Great to hear from you Jason. Let me know if you're going to be up this way any time during the summer, I'm sure I can find a few other aficionados looking for a good herf. 

 And look what arrived today!











 Its a miracle I even got these. Sender wrote "cigars" right on the front instead of something sensible like "gift". Eh, whatever, just glad they made it.

 Cheers,
 Zach

 Edit: Just smoked one of these before the snow really started coming down, very good smoke. I'll be doing a full review on my head-fi blog. Cheers.


----------



## darkninja67

Glad to see you again Jason. We have been busy here.

 Zach that is good news. I am still waiting. I do recall they wrote cigars on the package last time I got a shipment too. See you in prison.


----------



## Luckyleo

I lived the last two years in Montego Bay, Jamaica and had an opportunity to buy many different CC cigars. I liked a lot of them. Never brought a box home with me though. Always sent them to myself via DHL. Never had a problem. I have to tell you though the sticks I'm smoking from Nicaragua seem to be just as good or better taste wise, and much more consistency in construction. I'm satisfied for sure.


----------



## music_man

do you guys know about the padron 44th. family reserva? you can only get one from jorge padron apparently. he keeps them for his family and might give one away if he likes you. so i have heard. no one has them for sale.

 music_man


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Music Man,
 Yeah, the Family Reserva was rare for a long time and is probably still a different blend than can be found in production cigars. However, the 45th Family Reserve is supposedly the blend that has been the private stock for the family for a long time. As far as I know anyway. The 45th is an amazing smoke, and I recommend picking one or two up if you can find them. They run 25ish bucks a piece. 

 cheers,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

You can get boxes of the 44 and 45 family reserve if you know the right retailers.


----------



## music_man

i can get a 44 after all! yes!

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

I found the 44th at 2 Guys for $30 a stick. I found the 45th at cigarplace.biz for $210 a box which is a good deal.

 music man where are you getting your 44s from??

 I have a box of 2006 God of Fire Don Carlos robustos coming soon.


----------



## music_man

it is just one stick that a friend is going to give me. he got it at a charity event.

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

So I go up to my girlfriend's house after working a double and she has these:
 (2) Cabaigaun Maduro Guapos, (2) Padron 44th naturals, a single Oliva V maduro, (2) DPG Serie JJ Maduro,(2) Brickhouse robustos, a single Opus X double corona.


 Looks like we may be acquiring a box of Padron Family Reserve Maduros today as well.

 willl post pics


----------



## Luckyleo

Just walked over to Holt's and bought a box of Padron's. I know that the 7000's aren't necessarily historic like some of the other Padron lines but these babies are still a very nice smoke. I like the larger ring gauge (60) along with a relatively affordable cost. Gonna have a good night tonight!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Can't go wrong with Padron, IMO. They put as much pride in the x000 series as they do in the 1964, 1926, etc. lines. 

 I'm thinking a nice box of Padron 4000's will be in the future sometime soon. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Ok guys, here is some more damage, my girlfriend did the majority of the purchasing:







 but wait a minute, these are not 45ths at all:






 They were $199 a box after a discount. Do not ask how we got the discount, you would not want to know. 



 yoyoleen picked those Padrons up as well as these:






 The V torpedo is a maddie, there is a Cab missing as well.

 We are turning into huge Padron fans, go figure.


----------



## kydsid

Lol I know how you got a discount.


----------



## music_man

i smoked the 44th. i like the 80 year better. that is strange that the padron family prefer the 44 better. i guess it is just my personal taste.

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

These came yesterday: God of Fire Don Carlos robusto


 Smoked the 80th last night. Was very good but looking towards the 44th and 45th we have. 

 Yeah Jason, discount but we spent a ton at this place.


----------



## kydsid

Ya that's why I knew how you got a discount. Been there done that!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Love the look of those GOF's Bill. I can't recall if I've had one or not, but I know I've always heard great things about them. I'll have to try to find a few to try when I have a decent amount of time to sit outside in something other than snow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## fhuang

a noob here, i've been smoking villinger premium no.7 lately? how do you describe it? can i call this mild? any different flavor in the price range? or any cheap but still good that i should give it a try?


----------



## kydsid

Welcome to the thread Fhuang. 

 I have never had that particular cigar. But as for a mild stick on the cheaper side of the scale I would recommend: Oliva O (Non Cuban), Fonseca 8-9-8 (Non Cuban), Any Fonseca (Cuban), Jose Piedra (Cuban), Tatuaje Havan VI (NC) or Kristoff Criollo (NC) (the last two may be a bit stronger than yours but a good smoke),


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a noob here, i've been smoking villinger premium no.7 lately? how do you describe it? can i call this mild? any different flavor in the price range? or any cheap but still good that i should give it a try?_

 

Hi fhuang,
 For all those not familiar with Villiger cigars, they're made in Switzerland and are primarily machine made. I can't really tell by the literature what strength the no. 7's are, but judging by the marketing spiel, they may be between mild and medium, maybe more toward the mid-ranged medium. Brazilian tobaccos make up the bulk of the cigar. It looks as if these might be hand made, but I can't be sure. 

 If you want a similar cigar taste-wise, give the CAO Brazilia a try, as it is made with Brazilian tobacco as well. The Brazilia is, however, a fuller bodied smoke, as the wrapper is Brazilian maduro. A nice smoke, but maybe a little strong.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## music_man

you guys are just lighting money on fire lol. well, so am i come to think of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 burnin' one right now as a matter of fact. even though my allergies are all messed up.

 music_man


----------



## fhuang

thanks guys. just finished learning the thing here on head-fi and now i'm going to a "new" hobby and to learn everything...i guess i'm really a guy who enjoy the journey.....also this cigar thing, very expense.....


----------



## Jolida302

I love Verdadero organic


----------



## darkninja67

Welcome to the thread fellow BOTLs. You guys should check out or join: cigarasylum.com cigarpass.com onlinehumidor.com and maybe puff.com as well.

 You can find good deals and they have lots of info on those sites.

 oh yeah got my H Upmann Mag 48 EL and Bolivar Petit Corona boxes yesterday. Looked great. Girl got Monte 2 and Partagas Short boxes as well.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Man, I'm only a member of one of those forums. I've been meaning to check out cigar asylum for a while now, maybe I should, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, I'm only a member of one of those forums. I've been meaning to check out cigar asylum for a while now, maybe I should, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Zach_

 

You are not an inmate?? sheesh

 How are those Fonsecas?
 I am looking at some Hoyo Petit Robustos once again. They are great short smokes and little flavor bombs


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are not an inmate?? sheesh

 How are those Fonsecas?
 I am looking at some Hoyo Petit Robustos once again. They are great short smokes and little flavor bombs_

 

They're pretty good. I hate to admit it, but they're all I have in the humidor right now, so I've had about five or six now. The construction can be hit or miss sometimes, with a few draw problems, but nothing major. I did a review here with some more of my impressions. I really have to get a better job to support my habit, lol. 

 I'm being committed to the asylum as I type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## Jolida302

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are not an inmate?? sheesh

 How are those Fonsecas?
 I am looking at some Hoyo Petit Robustos once again. They are great short smokes and little flavor bombs_

 

Just smoked one last weekend. Is it the best from this brand, according to you? Heard about the Epicure series, but did not try yet.


----------



## Luckyleo

I absolutely love this cigar. Medium bodied, very well constructed. Great burn, great sweet taste, with a very nice finish. Right now I like this better than the Oliva V only because it isn't quite as strong. This may change over time. While reading up on the reviews I discovered that the owner of Holts Cigars here in Philly also started Ashton. I had no idea. It's a bit expensive to be my go-to everyday cigar, but why not? Life is short. I noticed that Holts has a nice supply of god of fire. How do you like them Bill?


----------



## fhuang

^, i'll keep that in mind next time when i go cigar shopping.


 do you guys enjoy mini cigar(is that you called?)? i perfer big, bigger one. i tried some more expensive mini cigar and i rather smoke something bigger but cheaper. or is this like audio? some new/un-educated listener rather listen to some big bass/bose?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hi fhuang,
 I think your opinion is shared by a lot of smokers, myself included. The larger (normal) cigar sizes allow for more flavor to be present in the blend IMO. But there is a limit. Some makers are really going big with ring gauges to the point of 60+. Twenty or thirty years ago, a Robusto would have been large ring gauge at 52-54. Personally, I stick to the 36-52 range unless I'm having a churchill or some such, then they're in the 55-60 range for the most part. 

 As for smaller cigars (cigarillos), they're okay for short trips in the car or a lunch break. The CAO Brazillia Cariocas (4"x 38) comes in a little tin of five and I enjoy them once in a while. At that length though, I'd prefer a larger ring if I had the time.

 So I suppose the simple answer is that, no its not a newbie thing to like larger cigars. Everyone's tastes are different, but I think the majority of smokers prefer something a little bigger than a cigarillo. 

 Hope that helps.
 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

I have found there is a bit of truth in the experienced smoker wanting smaller cigars. Not small as in cigarillo small, but mostly 50 or under ring gauge. Length isn't an issue then other than time to smoke. The thing with smaller ring gauge is it allows the wrapper to contribute more to the cigar. I couldn't say if it is a refinement in your pallete that occurs over the years or what it is. For me and many other long time cigar smokers 50 is our limit. And my preferred smoke is under 40 either in a lancero or petit corona.

 At the end of the day the only thing that matters though is:

*Enjoy what you smoke, smoke what you enjoy. And to hell with everyone else.*


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I absolutely love this cigar. Medium bodied, very well constructed. Great burn, great sweet taste, with a very nice finish. Right now I like this better than the Oliva V only because it isn't quite as strong. This may change over time. While reading up on the reviews I discovered that the owner of Holts Cigars here in Philly also started Ashton. I had no idea. It's a bit expensive to be my go-to everyday cigar, but why not? Life is short. I noticed that Holts has a nice supply of god of fire. How do you like them Bill?_

 

I think Robert Levin is the founder of Ashton, could be wrong.

 I like the VSG/ESG as far as Ashtons go. The Puro Sol and Cabinet series are good but kind of pricey for what they are.

 God of Fire? No idea yet and it will be awhile before I smoke one. These need rest from what I have read. Will let you know though.


----------



## Jolida302

Smoked a Juan Lopez this week end (don't know which model), was excellent.


----------



## Jolida302

Among small cigars, i enjoy AVO classic (tin of 10). Very smooth.
 I precise there are real cigars, not cigarillos.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi fhuang,
 I think your opinion is shared by a lot of smokers, myself included. The larger (normal) cigar sizes allow for more flavor to be present in the blend IMO. But there is a limit. Some makers are really going big with ring gauges to the point of 60+. Twenty or thirty years ago, a Robusto would have been large ring gauge at 52-54. Personally, I stick to the 36-52 range unless I'm having a churchill or some such, then they're in the 55-60 range for the most part. 

 As for smaller cigars (cigarillos), they're okay for short trips in the car or a lunch break. The CAO Brazillia Cariocas (4"x 38) comes in a little tin of five and I enjoy them once in a while. At that length though, I'd prefer a larger ring if I had the time.

 So I suppose the simple answer is that, no its not a newbie thing to like larger cigars. Everyone's tastes are different, but I think the majority of smokers prefer something a little bigger than a cigarillo. 

 Hope that helps.
 Cheers,
 Zach_


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Hey guys,
 I'm pretty damn new to cigars and could use some suggestions. I've had 2 Romeo and Julieta Reserva Real's and an Oliva Maduro and that's about it. Both of these were excellent although I probably enjoyed the Maduro more. 

 I'm going down to Florida in 2 weeks with a bunch of my friends and am looking at getting several cigars to enjoy. Are there any good variety packs of 15-20 or so that I could get, or am I better off picking individually? I'm looking to spend around $5-7 per cigar.

 I saw somebody posted up these sites as good review forums, "cigarasylum.com cigarpass.com onlinehumidor.com and maybe puff.com", but what's a good place to buy cigars online? Also any good small and cheap humidors?


----------



## kydsid

All of those sites have a recommended online retailer thread, just do a quick search. There are just too many to begin to mention.

 As for recommendations on going to Miami. Simple. Get yourself to Calle Ocho and visit the stores there. Just start at Padilla's new place and work your way down about 2 blocks. Not far from there is Padron's factory if you want to do that also.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Lazerboy,
 Welcome to the thread and the hobby first of all. In regards to your question regarding samplers or taster packs, I would tell you that either way you could find good cigars. If you were to go into a shop and have the proprietor help you find some similar cigars, you'd probably come out with 15 to 20 cigars that you'd have a great time trying. Then again, Cigars International, Famous Smoke Shop, Thompson Cigars and Holt's Cigars (I'll link to them further down) have some good samplers. CI has a deal called the herf n' go combo, which is a travel humidor which holds about five cigars plus five cigars to go in it from a list of samplers for 35 bucks, which I consider to be a great deal. I'll link you to a few samplers at CI which have intrigued me as palette expanding. 

 I'll leave the recommendations to the other guys, since I've only had a few of the Oliva Maduros, but you'd do well to try some of the other styles from Oliva and others. If you have the money, pick up a few Padron 1964 Anniversary series Maduros, they changed my life.

 www.famous-smoke.com
www.thompsoncigar.com
www.holts.com
www.cigarsinternational.com

 Samplers:
Herf 'n Go Combo (I recommend the Best of Pepin Garcia 1 as a good mix)
Monster Maduro Sampler (great for checking out the differences in maduro wrappers)
Don Pepin Garcia Mega Sampler

 I don't necessarily recommend CI for everything, but their samplers are pretty good IMO.

 Humidors:
Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com
 Also check out the humidor sections on the major retailers.

 I'm also going to give you something that you'll regret:
http://www.cigarbid.com

 Bottom line is that I think you can get the herf 'n go plus a 20 cigar sampler for maybe a little over a hundred bucks and be all set for vacation at least. Enjoy!

 Cheers,
 Zach

 Edit: I knew one of the other regulars would beat me to it! Of course that's the one option I neglected. Check out the vibrant cigar scene in Miami!


----------



## darkninja67

I will add cigarplace.biz (they have a great cheap humidor called the Milano there) as well as egars.com for cigars.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Wow thanks guys! Definitely a lot of info and I'll have to look over it all in more depth once I get through 2 damn exams today. I looked briefly on Holts and found this

 The "''Central American All-Star'' Monster Deal". 20 Cigars for $75

 5 Alec Bradley Tempus Imperator
 5 Casa Royale Crown
 5 G.A.R. Rico Grande
 5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles

 I did a quick search of each cigar and they all got great reviews. I'm not experienced enough to be picky and I'm sure I'll be happy. I'll keep looking for other options later. Thanks again

 Also, I'm going to be in Jacksonville, not Miami


----------



## Zarathustra19

Not a bad sampler. I've had the Tats, they're very nice smokes, same with the Tempus. Never tried the G.A.R. but I've wanted to for a long time (no locals have it, unfortunately). Never heard of Casa Royale, but obviously now I have to try to pick a few up, if only to try a new stick. 

 Good luck on the exams!

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## Luckyleo

Having moved from the S. Florida area 6 months ago, i would definitely 2nd the recommendation to go to Calle Ocho. I particularly like Padron's shop/small factory but it is off the blvd. Another favorite is Mike's Cigars. Depending on your time and location I would recommend you hold off on buying via mail order and instead visit the shops. If you're going north, there are good shops in W. Palm Beach, Tampa, and Orlando. Let us know where in Florida you're going. Finding a great shop is 1/2 the fun.


----------



## vo328

What is a recommended shop in Orlando?


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vo328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is a recommended shop in Orlando? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Only ones I have been too are Corona Cigar Company or Backroom Cigar in Kissimmee.


----------



## Luckyleo

I really enjoyed my visit to the Corona Cigar Company. Large selection of stogies, a bar to enjoy your favorite adult beverage, TV's. Nice place indeed.


----------



## vo328

Yeah, I do like Corona Cigar Company. Unfortunately, the service is not consistent there, but the place looks great.


----------



## darkninja67

Cabaiguan Guapos RX maduros


----------



## Zarathustra19

Oh man, I love the Guapos. The local B&M has a great selection of Cabiguans and the guapo natural and maduro are always a priority for the owner.

 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

2 Guys in Salem, NH had a sale so we got this so far:






 The Short Storys were $104 and the JJ Maduros were $106


 May go back to grab some La Flor Dominicana Chisels


----------



## darkninja67

Got these tonight as well:






 Paid $128 for the box. These go for a lot more. Love the robustos I have had.
 They may be original blend as they have Miami stamped on the bottom rather than Nicaragua alone.


----------



## kydsid

Well the easy way to tell is the font for Padilla's name on the label. When it was made by Pepin it was red block like you have, the new label is cursive script in gold for padilla's name.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the easy way to tell is the font for Padilla's name on the label. When it was made by Pepin it was red block like you have, the new label is cursive script in gold for padilla's name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah I found out last night Jason. I recalled it had to do with the label.
 These are supposed to be great smokes. I have the robusto before.

 You have any new buys?


----------



## kydsid

Uh only thing I can think of is I scored Oliva V Lanceros for $90. I don't remember if I posted that or not.

 Other than that quiet on the home front. Always open to any splits you might want to do though. Err I think I just bought a new F150 so kinda poor.


----------



## darkninja67

These came yesterday:






 not too many people talk about Sabor Cubano but they rate high and are cheap.


 Jason, right now I am looking for a birthday box, maybe some Upmann Magnum 50s or Cohiba Siglo VIs.

 I may want to do a NC split. Anything you want to try? Thinking maybe some Tat Brown Label Regios for $150 a box which is a great price


----------



## kydsid

I am pretty full up on NC's to be honest. And really not much of a tat fan. I like em but I just don't find myself thinking to buy them for whatever reason.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Late last week I tried the relatively new Brickhouse by J.C. Newman. I think it was mentioned in C.A. as either one of the best 25 of the year or honorable mention, but I ran across it in my B&M at five bucks a stick for a Churchill(ish). Excellent smoke. Razor sharp burn, nice flavors, good smoke time. If only work would have more hours available so I could stock up on them. Ahh, well. Give them a try if you run across them guys and let me know if its just me rambling. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## Luckyleo

Anyone try some of the Pete Johnson smokes? I'm sure the answer is yes. I'm thinking about getting some. Which ones do you recommend and why?

 Thanks


----------



## grawk

I had a taboo lancero in my first cigar of the season. It was a nice day


----------



## melomaniac

Wow, nice thread. mM, I'm retreating to some Romeo & Julietas, because I found I couldn't enjoy the fat Cohibas I brought back from vacation and drink wine, too.


----------



## Luckyleo

I went to Holt's N.E last Wednesday for lunch. Pete Johnson was there and he and I discussed his various brands. Ended up buying a box of his browns. Great cigar. As a reward I received some corona's + a "Black" torpedo. I'm sitting here now smoking an Ambros. Very nice burn, rolled beautifully. Medium bodied as compared most of the other cigars by Pete. A little spice at the fire up, but now have some pleasant tastes of cocoa, coffee, and earthiness (I'm sounding like those guys on BOTL) Perfect for a rainy afternoon. By the way, one of the goodies was a 2008 - this is his new truly vintage cigar. All the tobacco from a single farm in Esti. They're going to be released in May. I think they're going to go for $20+. I'm going to save that one for a special occasion. By the way, listening to my UE-11's with my tube amp. Life is certainly sweet!

 Leo


----------



## Zarathustra19

Smoked an Oliva Serie V Figurado and a Padron 64 Imperial yesterday in celebration of getting into Grad School. The figurado was amazing, like a normal Torpedo, plus about an inch and a half in length, plus a perfecto style tip. The Imperial...as always amazing. It was the natural, so not quite as chocolatey or coffee flavored, but an amazing smoke nonetheless. Totally worth the fourteen bucks I paid for it.

 Cheers and happy smoking,
 Zach


----------



## grawk

today is a jose l piedra on the porch with a beer day. Sky is blue, birds are singing, and life is good.


----------



## Zarathustra19

It really is a wonderful day here in PA, I have to agree Grawk. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

I have been working a lot lately. No new snags but still smoking a lot.
 Smoked a PSP2 and a PAM Exclusivo today. SO nice out I had to smoke some great sticks.


----------



## vo328

Finally ordered myself a Stinky ashtray to do my sticks justice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Should make a nice addition to my cigar experience. My current dinky ashtray just doesn't hold enough for two cigars. In case anyone is interested, they can be had for about $25 shipped (I am not the seller, just trying to pass good info). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Those ashtrays are a great accessory to add for anyone who regularly smokes. I had my eye on one last summer, but eventually went with an Oliva branded traditional cigar ashtray. Still nice, and about the same price as the stinky. 

 I've really been getting into the BrickHouse I mentioned a few posts back. My alternate B&M around here has the Corona Gorda(?) for about 4.25 a stick. Really nice rustic looking, oily wrapper. Nice deep flavor profile with some leather and coffee undertones. Very sweet toward the end, but gets a little bit hot if you try to nub it. If any of you guys get a chance, give these a shot. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

everywhere I go I hear the Brickhouse cigars mentioned, I already smoked one and thought it was ok but nothing special. There are better sticks for the price out there IMO


 On an etailer note: do not know what happened but egars prices are a lot higher now. I will personally be using cigarplace.biz exclusively for NC purchases. Just a heads up for my fellow BOTL.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Thanks for the update Bill. I would assume they ran through the remainder of their pre-SCHIP stocks and the new 40 cent per cigar tax increase.

 I'm curious as to what you'd recommend in terms of brickhouse price range. I've found that each one I've had has been great.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Ya not a fan of Brickhouse either. Would rather smoke an Oliva, AB Tempus, Fuente Hemigway, etc.. Are they in the price range heck if I now it's what I like.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I'll definitely agree with the Oliva price point. I've not had a Tempus yet (blasphemy!) and I though I might regret it, the AF smokes in the same price range haven't really turned me on either. The Short Story is close to five bucks if you find it at the right place, but most of the other lower end fuentes haven't stuck in my mind.

 Cheers!

 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Oliva G maduro can be had really cheap. They are a good cigar IMO. 
 Joya de Nicaragua Antano can be had cheap.
 El Rey del Mundo has always been one of my favorites. I need to add them to the rotation.
 Saint Luis Rey Serie G seem to be a solid cheap smoke too.

 Cigarplace seems to be holding their prices which is a good thing.


----------



## kydsid

Zach I love me some short stories. But I don't ever pay more than $100 for a box of 25 either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 And I second the Joya's good smokes for their price and they age well too.


----------



## grawk

I'd never pay more for short stories than trinidad reyes


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd never pay more for short stories than trinidad reyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Funny how they are the same price at both of my main etailers.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I would agree that the Oliva G's are a great budget smoke, and I have them in my rotation at most times. I mentioned Brickhouse as a newer cigar, since I like to mix it up with new and different cigars, just to keep it fresh.

 Cheers!
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

So it looks like my girlfriend got boxes of Cohiba Siglo VI, HdM Epicure No. 2, and Bolivar Belicosos Finos. Should be a happy birthday for me. Now what do I get myself?? Thinking Upmann Magnum 50s.


----------



## grawk

you, sir, don't mess around. (and neither does your girlfriend)


----------



## Zarathustra19

(more than) Quite a haul, Bill. The Upmanns sound like a good idea to add to the humi for summer. You'll have quite a time at cook outs and what not!

 Next purchase for me will probably be a box of Puros Indios or Oliva G's. Need a few lower priced sticks for the beginning of the summer session at Millersvile.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Zach definitely try to hit cigarplace for the Oliva G maduro at the first of next month. 30% off and $1 shipping.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Excellent! Thanks for the tip!

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

I am probably going to order a box of JdN Antano Consuls today. Think they come out to $69.50 a box. Plus I like em a lot.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well, I'm kicking myself for missing $1 shipping. Totally slipped my mind when I woke up at 3 in the afternoon (I work nights, so its not as bad as it sounds). Anyway, I won a devil site bid on some Albion Belicosos. Very cheap bundle cigars, but hopefully they aren't rank. Guess I'll try next month for the Olivas. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah I held off too. Girlfriend got a box of Oliva V belicosos. Plus we got: 3 Antano Dark Corojo, Nub Cameroon, Nub Habano, Tatuaje Havana torpedo, 601 Blue, My Father toro.

 Absolutely great weather so I smoked the Tatuaje and she had her first Nub. I may smoke something else tonight. no Cubans yet since her bank would not authorize the payment.


----------



## grawk

smoked a la flor dominicana double ligero tonight on the back porch. Great night for it.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_smoked a la flor dominicana double ligero tonight on the back porch. Great night for it._

 

Try the Air Bender yet? I have not.
 LFD is one marca I always want a box of but never buy one. Kind of like how I was with the Oliva Vs.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Grawk,
 I've been meaning to ask you, as you live in southern York county, if you happen to know of any good B&M's in the York/Lancaster area. I'm going to be headed to Millersville for grad school, and I'd rather not drive the hour and a half it would take to get back to Gettysburg if there's a place within a short drive.

 Also, smoked an Illusione 88 yesterday. I'm really liking these. At about 7.25 a stick, they're at the top end of my "more than once in a while" price range, but I think as a "treat" these are a good choice.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try the Air Bender yet? I have not.
 LFD is one marca I always want a box of but never buy one. Kind of like how I was with the Oliva Vs._

 

Bill just got some Airbenders from Taboo Friday. A great smoke, nubbed it out. And to say it was a good smoke after having an 01 Boli is something.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bill just got some Airbenders from Taboo Friday. A great smoke, nubbed it out. And to say it was a good smoke after having an 01 Boli is something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice. I may have to snag a box once I get some room.


----------



## laxx

Really liking the Pardon Anniversary Principe.


----------



## darkninja67

Got an early present from my girlfriend today. They are a decent cigar IMO.


----------



## laxx

I really like the Padron Anniversary Principe Maduro. I'm a new to all of this and have only smoked about 10 different cigars to date, but I enjoyed the hell out of that one.


----------



## kydsid

Hoping to score some Oliva O Cloth Bands. God what a great cigar. 


 One Oliva O Cloth Sampler on its way. Can't wait.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Scored one tat red tubo and one of the new tat triumphador double coronas(size?). Very nice smokes. Especially the Triumphador for 7 bucks ish.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## Rockford

My cigar of choice


----------



## kydsid

Zach, just picked up a red and black tubo myself. Have to see what all the hubbub is about too.


 Rockford that isn't what this thread is about. If you want to seriously discuss cigars feel free to join us. But just like the anti-smokers we are not interested in your other activities within this thread. Take that elsewhere.


----------



## Rockford

Swishers don't meet your standards? That's a shame.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rockford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Swishers don't meet your standards? That's a shame._

 

nice edit, no ninja though

 What real cigars do you smoke?

 No cigars for me today. Was beat and I have this bad cough going.


----------



## cronus0326

You guys need to try the "la flor Dominicana" limited edition salomones. 300 boxes made of the first batch but I hear either they will soon or already have gone into production again. I picked up a box of 10 a little while back. One of my all time favs. What a massive cigar too! Prepare for a long smoke guys! My regular is the "la flor double ligero chisel". For $7.00 is the best bang for your buck. Well... If you like maduro then the Casa Magnas won cigar of the year. Robusto at what? 5.25? Also the Aurora double maduro. One without the tin. Found one chilling in a basket a while back and it was solid. Double maduro it was.


----------



## cronus0326

Those padrons look nice btw, darkninja. The 1926 natural #9 has long been on my top favs list too. Anyone try liga privadas? New smoke for me. Forgot which one I had but it was a great smoke! Was really impressed! It's a drew estate cigar but don't judge it for that. I know they make infused cigars but this thing was a real enjoyable smoke! It's a bit spicy and very rich.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

hey guys I'm new to cigars, can you guys let me know some of the good online retailers of cigars? So far I only know about cigarplace.com but they seem to be out of stock of the cigars you guys recommend atm?

 Also what cigars do you recommend for a newish smoker (so not too strong maybe more on the tasty than spicy side), I have a budget for ~$100 a box.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey there T.R.A.N.C.E. One of the biggies to check out would be Cigars International, as they are one of the biggest retailers out there. Also hit up Famous Cigar Shop, Thompsons Cigars, and Holts. Those are my main E-tailers at the moment, but I know Darkninja and Kydsid may have a few other favorites.

 As far as beginner smokes, I think a good, tasty cigar doesn't have to be a beginner cigar over another spicy or complex cigar, just different flavors. Give the Oliva range a try, specifically the Connecticut and the G's and O's. Those are some tasty sticks, but also standbys for a lot of smokers. Once you get a taste for those, you can move to the V's and some La Flor Dominicanas for some spice. La Flor has a few sticks that are less potent, but their spicy and powerful smokes seem to be what they're known for. I'll chime in again after a brief think over my favorite milder cigars.

 Cheers and welcome,
 Zach

 P.S. Also thanks to the other regulars for sorting out any sub standard posts, good to see that sense of community.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cronus0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those padrons look nice btw, darkninja. The 1926 natural #9 has long been on my top favs list too. Anyone try liga privadas? New smoke for me. Forgot which one I had but it was a great smoke! Was really impressed! It's a drew estate cigar but don't judge it for that. I know they make infused cigars but this thing was a real enjoyable smoke! It's a bit spicy and very rich._

 

Thanks dude. Nothing like a Padron. Currently trying to score a box of 40th maduros and 45th maduros for birthday presents. 

 I tried the Liga Privada 9 and T52 stuff. I like the 52 better but they are in the price range of VSGs and Padron Anniversaries. No contest there IMO.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 As far as beginner smokes, I think a good, tasty cigar doesn't have to be a beginner cigar over another spicy or complex cigar, just different flavors. Give the Oliva range a try, specifically the Connecticut and the G's and O's. Those are some tasty sticks, but also standbys for a lot of smokers.

 Cheers and welcome,
 Zach_

 

Hey, thanks for the Oliva Connecticut recommendation, I was thinking I would like them until I read it has a peppery taste, personally I just don't like pepper. I liked the rest of the description though, creamy, chocolaty, coffee and earthy etc.

 Maybe another recommendation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm liking sound of the Nub Connecticut, how does that smoke rate?


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, thanks for the Oliva Connecticut recommendation, I was thinking I would like them until I read it has a peppery taste, personally I just don't like pepper. I liked the rest of the description though, creamy, chocolaty, coffee and earthy etc.

 Maybe another recommendation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm liking sound of the Nub Connecticut, how does that smoke rate?_

 

The Nubs are a nice smoke, I enjoy them a lot. Very mild, but also very large. I personally wouldn't begin with 60+ ring gauge cigars, but if you're just going for flavor profile, go for it. 

 As for the Oliva, I've never picked up pepper from the smoke. Maybe if it is retrohaled (blown through the nose) you'll get some of that, but personally I get a lot of cream, coffee, leather and wood. Leather is not pronounced and the coffee tastes more like a breakfast blend than an espresso like the Oliva Maduro in my experience. I'd say that the 4 to 6 bucks you'd invest is worth the experience. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## cronus0326

As a "Zack" also, I would like to take this opportunity to compliment you on your name, Zarathustra. As for the Nub, I don't know guys. Its clearly a high end cigar, i'm not disputing that, but in all honesty. You guys are putting it in the same league as the double ligero, casa magna, liga privada, or olivas all in the same prices ranges? I just dont feel it belongs there...


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks dude. Nothing like a Padron. Currently trying to score a box of 40th maduros and 45th maduros for birthday presents. 

 I tried the Liga Privada 9 and T52 stuff. I like the 52 better but they are in the price range of VSGs and Padron Anniversaries. No contest there IMO._

 

Where are you buying your LP's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't spent more than $10 for a single one. I haven't ever seen a VSG or Padro Anni for that price.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, thanks for the Oliva Connecticut recommendation, I was thinking I would like them until I read it has a peppery taste, personally I just don't like pepper. I liked the rest of the description though, creamy, chocolaty, coffee and earthy etc.

 Maybe another recommendation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm liking sound of the Nub Connecticut, how does that smoke rate?_

 

First when new don't go by how we rate a cigar or how the magazines rate a cigar. Especially me, I will gladly recommend a newbie a cigar I haven't smoked in a long time because my tastes have changed. Get a little notebook and write down your thoughts as you smoke. Buy a sampler, joing a cigar forum and look for a newbie trade, get down to your local shop and just pick a random stick. Best thing when new is to not buy a box for a couple years (you will thank me on that one later).


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cronus0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a "Zack" also, I would like to take this opportunity to compliment you on your name, Zarathustra. As for the Nub, I don't know guys. Its clearly a high end cigar, i'm not disputing that, but in all honesty. You guys are putting it in the same league as the double ligero, casa magna, liga privada, or olivas all in the same prices ranges? I just dont feel it belongs there..._

 


 I agree with the Nub. Just not my taste either.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cronus0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a "Zack" also, I would like to take this opportunity to compliment you on your name, Zarathustra. As for the Nub, I don't know guys. Its clearly a high end cigar, i'm not disputing that, but in all honesty. You guys are putting it in the same league as the double ligero, casa magna, liga privada, or olivas all in the same prices ranges? I just dont feel it belongs there..._

 

First of all, thanks very much for the compliment, its nice to see yet another head-fier familiar with the name, either in the Nietzschean or Zoroastrian context. As a matter of fact, my signature until recently was "Thus Spoke Zarathustra19" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 On the Nub front. I don't think I would categorize the Nub as on par with the cigars you listed, most vehemently in regard to the Double Ligero or the Olivas (not a huge Liga or Casa Magna fan). I think the whole idea behind Nub, that you get to the "sweet spot" immediately, is a load of bull. However, having smoked all the wrappers and styles from the brand, I would argue that the flavors are there. They may not be top notch, but I don't think they belong at the bottom of the barrel with the Flor de Baloney's or Albions. That said, I don't regularly buy Nubs AND I have half a bundle of Albions still sitting in my humi for those rare times when I'm out of others or need to mow the lawn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Zach

 P.S. Also, to T.R.A.N.C.E: I think Kydsid's suggestion of keeping a notebook and sampling a wide variety of cigars is the best thing one can do as a new smoker. That way, you can figure out what you really like without trusting a bunch of other palates other than your own, then buying an expensive box and not enjoying it as much as you might another brand.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are you buying your LP's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't spent more than $10 for a single one. I haven't ever seen a VSG or Padro Anni for that price.
_

 

Liga Privada go for $204 a box which is in the range of Padrons and VSGs. Even at $10 a stick you sir are getting raped. This is using cigarplace.biz as the base. I can get a box of VSG belicosos for under $200 or a box of PAM Exclusivos for $211.

 CI has the box of T52 toros for $235
 Famous has them for $235
 Holts has the for $235


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Liga Privada go for $204 a box which is in the range of Padrons and VSGs. Even at $10 a stick you sir are getting raped. This is using cigarplace.biz as the base. I can get a box of VSG belicosos for under $200 or a box of PAM Exclusivos for $211.

 CI has the box of T52 toros for $235
 Famous has them for $235
 Holts has the for $235_

 

Well let me clarify that that $10 was B&M pricing. I got mine when they had just come out and were impossible to find on the internet just in B&M's. I liked them and that is the price you pay to play with new stuff. So when you compare against the price of VSG's or Padrons in a B&M not so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All that said, Padron can go suck an egg after how they treated me and VSG's aren't my thing. But ya $235 is too high for my blood. With production better established I hope they come down to about $200.


 Regardless my $200 for now is going towards a box of 00 Punch Churchills.


----------



## Zarathustra19

May I ask what Padron did to deserve egg sucking? Never had a problem with them myself.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May I ask what Padron did to deserve egg sucking? Never had a problem with them myself.

 Cheers,
 Zach_

 

Personal experience at their Miami factory. Has nothing to do with the quality of their cigars just customer service. Haven't touched one since and won't ever again.


----------



## cronus0326

I really didn't think I spent all that much for the liga privada when I bought it. Its not really a cigar I know alot about to tell you the truth. I had it once recently and was surprised how good it was considering it doesn't get that much press. The olivas and la flora def come in that price range. I know that. I'm gonna have to check on the ligas because I swear I got mine for much less than that.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personal experience at their Miami factory. Has nothing to do with the quality of their cigars just customer service. Haven't touched one since and won't ever again._

 

Thanks Jason. More for me to smoke. Lol


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jason. More for me to smoke. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem. Anytime I get one as a freebie or sampler or gift it just goes right back out in a bomb. I'll keep you in mind next time.


 On a seperate note it kinda blows to PIF rare and/or $10 cigars to get common $5 sticks in return on a wish. Here is hoping for a bit of good Karma. Unless this simple post ruins the good karma. Well whatever.


----------



## cronus0326

I finally read the last few posts strait through. I have to agree that VSG's are awesome. Ashton bc's are great too as a less expensive way to go but I firmly stand by the LP's. I don't know what your problems with it are, guys. Honestly! I'm the pickiest smoker ever and I really enjoyed the few i've had. I'm not going to compare them to Ashton or Padrons.... I mean.... Those are clearly unbelievable cigar co's. That's why they have the reputation that they do. But without comparing one to the other, they're really good! They're spicy so I know some people don't apretiate that. I love a nice spicy cigar though. Plus... For whatever reason it was a cigar i wasn't familiar with. I've tried all the Patels, La flora, padrons, ashtons, lauroras, Punch, e.t.c. I was having trouble finding something a lil different that was still a premier cigar and that's what LP's are. And from the makers of the "Fat Larry" to boot! Unexpected! Now I still prefer the DL La Flor, true. That's my every day smoke and I love it. Plus at my local shop it's only 140 a box. But this thing is a contender at it's price range! $10 a stick? That's not much. Really..... And it's something different. Most popular cigars have a much different taste than this one. It's odd and that's awesome! I've added it to my rotation because of that as a once in a while smoke. Why you guys are so critical of it is beyond me!


----------



## cronus0326

Onto a different subject; Since I was looking for a different kind of smoke (something unusual), what kind of smokes do you guys reccomend thats something odd? I love experimenting and am always looking for something a little different.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

any more recommendations for a non-spicy cigar in Maduro wrap? So far the Nubs seem to be one of the only ones I know of


----------



## cronus0326

Laurora double maduro but they're hard to find.


----------



## cronus0326

That's actually probably too spicy. Scratch that.... My bad...


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any more recommendations for a non-spicy cigar in Maduro wrap? So far the Nubs seem to be one of the only ones I know of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Just finished a Joya de Nic Antano PC with breakfast. Nice and smooth smoke, surprisingly so over some other JdN's. Keep in mind it was with a cup a coffee and a bagel w/ a smear so YMMV. But I recommend it heartily and will be trying to find some more.


 The La Aurora DM is hard to find but the La Aurora Preferido Robusto isn't and while it isn't a maduro it is a very nice powerful smoke that is outstanding and very close to its bigger brothers in the same line despite being a perfecto. And the best part it is a bit cheaper so if you find you like it you can move up in power and cost and get the #1 or #3 Maduro Preferido.


----------



## darkninja67

I love me some JdN Antanos. They are fairly cheap and never disappoint. 


 Could get ugly this Saturday as we are going hunting for Padron 45ths. Will post pics of the beauties if we score them.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cronus0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Onto a different subject; Since I was looking for a different kind of smoke (something unusual), what kind of smokes do you guys reccomend thats something odd? I love experimenting and am always looking for something a little different._

 

Hey Cronus,
 As far as odd cigars, I don't know of many other than those which are in strange shapes such as the perfecto or the much reviled or admired culebres. However, I had the good fortune to try something last summer which made me go "whoa." Gurkha Micro Batch 10, I think it was called. Well, one of the Micro Batches. It had this crazy floral flavor to it which I haven't tasted in many other places. The only other cigar I've had with that flavor is the Buccanero Red. Its like a rose petal sweetness and funk. If you can find them (CI might have the gurkha's and buccanero is sold on its own site now) give them a shot.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Something different? One cigar (or three) comes to mind: Partagas Culebra.


----------



## cronus0326

Sounds like some good reccomendations. Thanks! Can't wait to try them! I'm scouring the net in search now...


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I'm going to buy the Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro, hopefully it won't be too strong bodied or spicy for me, considering its my second ever cigar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also can some one explain a tiny bit about ring gauge, what would the taste and smoke difference be between a 42 and a 54 in the Padron 1926 Maduro for example? Would one be more full bodied than the other in tabacco taste? Would one accentuate the taste of the wrapper more?

 thanks


----------



## kydsid

I have to say a PAM 64 for your second cigar isn't really wise but go ahead you only live once. My guess is you will get sick. But if you have a meal in you and have a source of sugar handy, soda or the like, to prevent your blood sugar from dropping too much you will do better. Other than that you'll be fine it is a great cigar.


 As for ring gauge. In general a smaller ring gauge allows the wrappers to impart more flavor to the overall taste as the smaller the ring gauge the larger the ratio of wrapper to filler. In a PAM 26 because of the fillers unique blending though the variation from 54 to 42 is much more subtle and will usually take a rather experienced palate to fully discern the difference. Heck I am not even sure I could do it after more than 10 years of cigar smoking under my belt.


----------



## darkninja67

PAMs are full flavored and bodied but they do not seem to have that killer nic hit like some other sticks I have smoked. One thing about the Anniversaries is that they are the smoothest cigar out there.

 I would probably get some smoking time under my belt before trying the PAM. You might not enjoy it enough to justify the price paid.


----------



## kydsid

Hey Bill there is a box of Padron 44s for sale over at ICC.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

ok, then. Price aside, what is THE best Mild-Medium, Maduro cigar out there that is minimally spicy (a bit of spice is fine) and mostly incorporating the maduro tastes of coffee, choc, earthy cream and smoothness? 
 So far the only worthy mild-medium that has been mentioned to me is the oliva connecticut, however I am after a maduro. 
 cheers


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Bill there is a box of Padron 44s for sale over at ICC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Jason no budget. I just ordered a box of 1964 torpedos in maduro, my girl has a box of 40th maduro en route and I believe she is buyinga box of 45th maduros tonight. We already have a box of 44th maduros. 

 How much they want for the box??


----------



## darkninja67

Hey TRANCE, try the Casa Torano maduro. Not too strong and should fit the bill.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jason no budget. I just ordered a box of 1964 torpedos in maduro, my girl has a box of 40th maduro en route and I believe she is buyinga box of 45th maduros tonight. We already have a box of 44th maduros. 

 How much they want for the box??_

 

More than Taboo wants for the 45th's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know if it was a deal or not just thought I would share. After all I don't keep up with Padron.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey TRANCE, try the Casa Torano maduro. Not too strong and should fit the bill._

 

Hey, thanks for the recommendation! I did some research and decided on going the Carlos Torano instead as it seems its given preference to the Casa. Thanks for deciding my second ever cigar and first ever hand rolled, box pressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 cheers


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, thanks for the recommendation! I did some research and decided on going the Carlos Torano instead as it seems its given preference to the Casa. Thanks for deciding my second ever cigar and first ever hand rolled, box pressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 cheers_

 

Which line did you go with? Exodus 1959?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which line did you go with? Exodus 1959?_

 

Yeah, Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Yrs, 5 1/2 x 52, Maduro, Torpedo. Quite an impressive looking box and cigars for the price from the pictures, also liking the second 50 Yrs band. So excited to smoke them, hehe.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Yrs, 5 1/2 x 52, Maduro, Torpedo. Quite an impressive looking box and cigars for the price from the pictures, also liking the second 50 Yrs band. So excited to smoke them, hehe._

 

Not a bad call. I like Torano's lines quite a bit. Did like the 1959 a lot as well.
 Good luck with the sticks.


----------



## kydsid

Mmmm 00 Punch Churchills. Should go nice at tonights fight.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mmmm 00 Punch Churchills. Should go nice at tonights fight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds like a good night.


----------



## darkninja67

Girlfriend just got these today:


----------



## kydsid

Nice haul there Bill don't lose her she is a winner and for me it gets better. I misread the code. They are 99 Punch's.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice haul there Bill don't lose her she is a winner and for me it gets better. I misread the code. They are 99 Punch's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Jason. We went out to grab a box of the 45ths but the shops were closed. Grabbed some Tatuajes, CAOs, La Gloria R, Oliva V maduro and others at a shop nearby though.

 Nice grab on the Punch. Good cigars


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Hey guys, just a dumb question. When I get my box of cigars, do I take them out of their cellophane and store them in my humidor, or with the cellophane on? Also how long can I expect cigars to keep fresh in my 50 capacity wooden humidor?
 cheers


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, just a dumb question. When I get my box of cigars, do I take them out of their cellophane and store them in my humidor, or with the cellophane on? Also how long can I expect cigars to keep fresh in my 50 capacity wooden humidor?
 cheers_

 

Cello on or off is personal preference. You can keep your cigars indefinitely provided you keep the humidity between 60-70%. Some of the cigars in my collection are between 5-10 years old and I personally have smoked cigars from the 1940's and they were great.


----------



## Zarathustra19

There are several schools of thought on cello on or off. Some say that it can be detrimental to the cigar to be in such a confined space, even if it is semi-oxygen permeable. The other says it inhibits the aging of the cigar because even if the cello allows for some air transfer, it stops a good deal of it from advancing the flavor changes. 

 Personally, since I don't age and I've not noticed any humidity differences between cello and non-cello, I just leave them as they come. I figure the manufacturer knows what is best for his or her own cigars. 

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Went shopping today, got these dog rockets:


----------



## Zarathustra19

Even for dog rockets those look rank, Bill. If you're not smoking them, send em my way, I have a few friends who always try to bum my good smokes, so I could use some throw-aways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, seeing your purchases roll in makes my mouth water every time. Even with this accursed cold, I can almost smell the aroma coming off those things.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even for dog rockets those look rank, Bill. If you're not smoking them, send em my way, I have a few friends who always try to bum my good smokes, so I could use some throw-aways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, seeing your purchases roll in makes my mouth water every time. Even with this accursed cold, I can almost smell the aroma coming off those things.

 Cheers,
 Zach_

 

I have never had a 45th Zach but I cannot wait. My girl has had the 44th already and I have not. So now we have all the special Padrons except for the Millenium.

 I think my next Padron purchase will be 80th maduros or a set of 1926 #35 naturals. Definitely a Padron whore now. Go figure.


----------



## music_man

i love the 44th. i smoked all three i had. i smoked a mf churchill tonite. i have not smoked for months. i just had to get one in. didn't make my allergies any worse or better. mf is a nice smoke. i have a mi barrio that is supposed to be a notch up but i am saving it. i am also saving the whole ffox chairity box for as long as i can stand it. the chili pepper is the one that intrests me most for some reason. it probably smokes a whole 10 minutes lol.
 probably like a better short story i imagine.

 music_man


----------



## E. Cavanaugh

Before I quit cigarettes, I tried cigars and it did not work for me. There are too much smoke and I coughed big-time. The impression I had is that cigarettes are better, so, until now I am trying to quit smoking.


----------



## music_man

most people don't inhale cigars if thats what you were doing.

 music_man


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *E. Cavanaugh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Before I quit cigarettes, I tried cigars and it did not work for me. There are too much smoke and I coughed big-time. The impression I had is that cigarettes are better, so, until now I am trying to quit smoking._

 

Don't inhale cigars. They aren't meant for that. Puffing, savoring and relaxing are things a cigar is for.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *E. Cavanaugh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Before I quit cigarettes, I tried cigars and it did not work for me. There are too much smoke and I coughed big-time. The impression I had is that cigarettes are better, so, until now I am trying to quit smoking._

 

That is okay. By and large a cigarette smoker does not transition well into cigars. I do know some people who have done that or even still smoke both, even a handful doing both at the same time. But statistically it just doesn't work out and many of the people who used to smoke cigs and now enjoy a cigar are much like me in that they took a break in between quitting one and starting the other, usually a couple years.

 The biggest thing is that a habitual cigarette smoker is used to their routine not only physically and mentally but also in nicotine absorption and smoke amount. A cigar will never impart the level of nicotine a cigarette will and also as you pointed out has a lot more smoke , although that varies greatly between makes and I probably could think of several that put out less smoke than a cigarette. 

 Make sure you dump your physical addiction first and foremost. 95% of the cigar smokers I know are not physically addicted and could stop anytime for any length of time. Then once you are through that visit cigars again in a few years provided you are the type of person who can enjoy the simple things, aka a glass of wine on the porch, etc. For instance I don't ever seeing my frenetic A.D.D brother every being able to enjoy a cigar with me.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

So are cigars not addictive then? or they are but not to the extent of cigarettes? Personally the only thing I ever worry about is cancer, even with cigars. I've never smoked a cigarette and never plan to.


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So are cigars not addictive then? or they are but not to the extent of cigarettes? Personally the only thing I ever worry about is cancer, even with cigars. I've never smoked a cigarette and never plan to._

 

The nicotine delivery system of a cigarette is more effective because you inhale and it is a refined products specifically designed to deliver nicotine. A cigar is just tobacco leaves wrapped up into a stick. You still get nicotine into the blood with a cigar but it must be absorbed through the mucal linings of the mouth, nose and throat. Generally most cigar smokers are not physically addicted to nicotine and therefore don't have the withdrawal issues. That isn't to say some of us aren't addicted to cigars though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And with any tobacco product cancer is of course a risk. With cigars you trade lung cancer with mouth, nose and esophogeal cancer risks. But many doctors will comment that the risk of these cancers is significantly lowered by not chewing the cigar and only occasionally smoking.


----------



## Zarathustra19

T.R.A.N.C.E., for my part, I was addicted to cigars in a mental capacity for a while where I had to have one while I was driving. I mean, if I didn't, it wasn't a situation like a cigarette smoker where they get moody and suffer from withdrawal like symptoms, but it was like the drive was less interesting or tedious if I didn't have a cigar in my fingers. Unfortunately, since I was up to an average of four to five cigars a day, it meant that I had to cut the quality of the cigars I was buying to stay on budget. I made the decision to stick with premium sticks a few months ago and haven't looked back. 

 On a similar front, I picked up an Illusione 88 and an Oliva V Churchill at my favorite local B&M today, excellent smokes both. I smoked the Illusione today and I'm planning on having the Oliva on one of my days off this weekend to celebrate the upcoming school semester I'll be starting in two weeks. (For those who don't know and are interested, I dropped out of Law School back in November. I was disillusioned by the actual practice of studying the subject over the ideal and am now pursuing my English Masters in hopes of teaching someday). The local shop just got the Illusione Nosotros in, so I'll be picking one up sometime soon, and another shop is getting the new Camacho Liberty, which will be my July 4th cigar.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## music_man

i am sure i am addicted to snus. i think it is a mental addiction but i could be wrong. i always want it in my mouth. it never gave me a nicotine high even the first time. so i am thinking i am not addicted to the nicotine but the enjoyment of the taste. can anyone recommend a gum that is not the tradional gum flavors? that might help me replace the snus. it is salty and bitter that i like. i also like celerey soda. so i am predisposed to these tastes. i am using way to much snus though. the swedish doctors feel there is very low risk. i'd rather be safe than sorry.

 also anything that burns/is burnt is carcinogenic. if you always eat well done steak you are at risk for example. or if you are in the country constantly being around burning crops. even my hairdryer says risk of cancer! since it is heating ceramic to a very high temp. plus of intrest to people here, soldering.

 music_man


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am sure i am addicted to snus. i think it is a mental addiction but i could be wrong. i always want it in my mouth. it never gave me a nicotine high even the first time. so i am thinking i am not addicted to the nicotine but the enjoyment of the taste. can anyone recommend a gum that is not the tradional gum flavors? that might help me replace the snus. it is salty and bitter that i like. i also like celerey soda. so i am predisposed to these tastes. i am using way to much snus though. the swedish doctors feel there is very low risk. i'd rather be safe than sorry.

 also anything that burns/is burnt is carcinogenic. if you always eat well done steak you are at risk for example. or if you are in the country constantly being around burning crops. even my hairdryer says risk of cancer! since it is heating ceramic to a very high temp. plus of intrest to people here, soldering.

 music_man_

 

I use snus as well, music_man. Probably more than I should, but it keeps me up at night working third shift. I get the buzz with two pouches in, but never did with one. If I were you and wanted to quit it, I'd say try cold turkey first, see if its more than mental. If its purely a mental addiction, then you should have little trouble breaking it with any gum you might find with a flavor you enjoy. I'm not aware of any gum that mimics the flavor of snus at all.

 Your point about carcinogens is certainly valid as well. The way I figure it, I absorb a much more ridiculous amount of carcinogenic material sitting in traffic than I do from a cigar or a pouch of snus. I also figure you only live once. Enjoy it while you can.

 Cheers,
 Zach

 P.S. if you don't mind my asking, what kind of snus are you using? I've tried that Camel stuff and its horrible, especially for the price. I've stuck to General mainly since its the only one available around here, but I'm planning on getting some Oden online.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And with any tobacco product cancer is of course a risk. With cigars you trade lung cancer with mouth, nose and esophogeal cancer risks. But many doctors will comment that the risk of these cancers is significantly lowered by not chewing the cigar and only occasionally smoking._

 

What do you mean by chewing the cigar? I only smoke maybe once a week on a nice weekend, so hopefully that counts as occasionally


----------



## kydsid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.R.A.N.C.E.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you mean by chewing the cigar? I only smoke maybe once a week on a nice weekend, so hopefully that counts as occasionally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ever seen a picture of what Winston Churchill did to his cigars? Literally I mean chewing it, slobering on it etc. The idea is that if you keep the end you are smoking from dry it at least helps lessen the amount of nicotine and tobacco you are absorbing. IE you are almost turning the end of the cigar in dip tobacco.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I started my cigar smoking career of with the Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 yrs, and that went down really well. So I've started ordering single sticks from different makes to see which I will like the best! I've ordered Oliva G Maduro, Nub Connecticut, Padron 1964 Maduro, Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro.

 I plan on ordering these next: Rocky Patel Fusion Double Maduro, Oliva Connecticut Reserve, Nub Maduro and CAO Maduro. 

 I'll eventually have a go at everything though


----------



## Zarathustra19

Nice list of sticks to try. I usually avoid Rocky's stuff just because he has so many blends, like Gurkha. Some are great, some suck. Its too much of a crap shoot for me to be comfortable with most of the time. 

 Props for giving a lot of different stuff a shot. I think you'll enjoy that Oliva Connecticut and the G. 

 I lost my battle to save the V Churchill til the weekend. The day is just too nice for me to neglect savoring what's left before work tonight. A bonus to my outdoor excursion: I found that nine new tobacco seedlings have sprouted in my spinach trays (unbidden, but not unwelcome) and are coming along nicely.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## music_man

thank you zarathustra19. i have not used snus for 11 hours today. i feel like some but i don't feel that i must. i guess if i enjoy it i should just cut down. i was recently using about 12 day. i don't know if that constitutes too much or not.

 i would use a pouch for an hour or so. by that time there is probably little delivery of anything. i think a problem would be popping one every 15 minutes. i don't know.

 i agree about enjoying yourself. i knew people that did everything healthy, thus never really enjoyed themselves and passed on before 50. too much tobacco probably is not advisable i'd guess. i don't honestly know if that is true either though.

 music_man


----------



## darkninja67

Got these in the other day, guess I am a Padron whore now:


----------



## Zarathustra19

There are worse things to be, Bill, 
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> There are worse things to be, Bill,
> 
> Cheers,
> Zach


 

 You said it brother. Going to burn a 45th Saturday. Will let you guys know how it smokes.


----------



## Zarathustra19

While I don't put much stock in the ratings CA gives to cigars, they did make the 45th the cigar of the year 2009, and the one I've had was amazing.  The owner of the B&M I go to swears by them and has three or four boxes aging at his house.  He said he's going to give them five years.  I wish I had the patience to do that, but when I get a Padron or three in my humi, they're gone in a week or less.  ha ha.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Some Padron pr0n for the thread:


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

That's awesome  I really want to get some Padron Family Reserve Maduro but everywhere is sold out


----------



## kydsid

Bill, when is Jose going to make your own custom roll?


----------



## c12mech

Just found this section of head -fi and must say I'm glad I did.
   
  I smoke mostly CAO, Montecristo, and recently tried and really liked Rocky Patel and Gurhka. 
   
  Since my wife is in the states right now and has all my pictures with her I can't show mine off.  Hopefully when she returns this weekend I'll post pics of my latest additions.  She was in Montego Bay last week and bought a few Cubans for me.  Even though I live in Cuba, I can't buy them here.  The selection that we do have here is bad at best.  I have to order in or get friends to bring them in.  It's not ideal at all, since most people have no idea how to take care of cigars.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Welcome to the thread!  Cubans have been summarily overrated for the most part over the past forty or fifty years, but there are still some gems to try if you ever get the chance.  My experience is understandably limited, but I'm sure some others have some recommendations.  If you have the chance (by way of your wife or some friends) have some non cubans sent down your way, I find them more accessible both flavor and price wise for the most part, and it seems you're on a good track with those you've tried. 
   
  Cheers,
  Zach
   
  P.S. Also, I picked up a Nosotros yesterday and smoked it in the shop.  I'm pretty pleased with the effort.  It had a nice up front sweetness backed with some leather and earth flavors.  I had the really short one (4x42?), so it didn't evolve very much, but a nice effort from Dion and Jonathon Drew.


----------



## kydsid

C12 welcome to the thread.  I hate to be the bearer of bad news but your wife bought you cigars in Jamaica she just didn't buy you Cuban cigars. 
   
  As for your current location, if what is in your profile is true I can understand why you have that issue.  But rest assured if you go onto the island you'd find cigars no problem.  As for storage on the island you have to understand there really isn't much need.  The humidity there is pretty constant and cigars are rolled specifically for the natural humidity.  Besides Cubans believe in rolling and smoking not storing so it isn't something they think about.  You have to remember cigars being rolled in Cuba is a 400 year old or more industry but the humidor wasn't invented until the early 20th century.  I wouldn't worry about not being stored right while on the island personally.
   
  Cheers, J


----------



## c12mech

I know that the Cubans are overrated.  The only ones I specifically want are Cohiba Siglo IV and Monticristo #2.  I've had fakes before and they were awful.  We'll see what I get when she gets back.
   
  I can get just about anything I want if I order it.  As far as storage, the humidity is almost perfect but the temperature is to high for anything long term out of the box.  I have a converted wine cooler that I am using at the moment and it works quite well.


----------



## kydsid

I don't know about overrated but I know I like CC's and NC's.  My problem is that my NC tastes are in the $10 or more territory, usually $15.  My CC tastes are considerably cheaper.  JLP's are my everyday smoke.  And hell I can enjoy a Guatanamera if need be, still better than a Swisher.


----------



## c12mech

I'm still searching for a good "cheap" everyday smoke.  The closest I've come is from a small roller in West Palm Beach that I know.  I've had a couple of his fresh rolled smokes that were outstanding and only about $5.  It's just a matter of getting them regularly.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote: 





kydsid said:


> I don't know about overrated but I know I like CC's and NC's.  My problem is that my NC tastes are in the $10 or more territory, usually $15.  My CC tastes are considerably cheaper.  JLP's are my everyday smoke.  And hell I can enjoy a Guatanamera if need be, still better than a Swisher.


 

 You need to smoke more Oliva Vs Jason. lol


----------



## kydsid

Quote: 





darkninja67 said:


> You need to smoke more Oliva Vs Jason. lol


 

 The Oliva V is one of the few NC's that doesn't get to that cost.  In fact the last box of V Lancero's I scored was for $90.  It was a price mistake, obviously, but the merchant honored it anyway.


----------



## cronus0326

I'm a fan of the V's, myself.  They're a great value!


----------



## darkninja67

Just a heads up: cigarplace.biz is having a nice 20% off sale this weekend. RP, San Cristobal, La Aroma de Cuba, La Flor Domincana, Ashton, Perdomo and other stuff. I may grab a box of LFD Air Benders for $100.


----------



## Luckyleo

Thanks for the heads-up! I'm going to Tucson next week. Any B&M's to recommend?


----------



## kydsid

Hell ya.  Born and raised in Tucson.  Unfortunately don't live there anymore.  
   
   
  Anthony's is probably the best B&M to have a smoke at.  No alcohol because of the gay smoking law.  They have a couple locations throughout town.  I prefer the Crossroads Festival location at Grant and Swan because it is next to a wine shop and they more or less are cool with BYOB.  
   
  Tindebox at Broadway and Craycroft has probably the biggest humidor in town.  But I still prefer Anthony's for a smoke.
   
   Also, there is a restaraunt called Risky Business that has a good patio you can smoke on that is friendly to cigar smokers.  I give em props because we have even had people complain while on the patio to the server and management said, hey its the patio they are allowed would you prefer to come inside.  So I gott support a business like that.
   
   
   
  Make sure you get a Sonoran Dog while in town, there are several places in town that sell them but I prefer El Guero Canelo.  And don't miss El Charro and its Carne Seca plate.  Have fun.
   
   
   


  
  Quote: 





luckyleo said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I'm going to Tucson next week. Any B&M's to recommend?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Hey guys
  Could someone explain to me the difference between the Oliva G Maduro and O Maduro? I am looking at buying a box of one of them, I've tried the G and liked it but would like to know a bit about the O. I was reading reviews of them and they are both described very similarly as far as flavors go, so whats the difference?
  Cheers


----------



## darkninja67

The O is a Nicaraguan puro (all Nic. tobacco) while the G uses a Cameroon wrapper for the natural and Conn. Broadleaf for the maduro. The G belicoso maduro is well received.
  cigarplace.biz has the G beli for $78.36 for 24 sticks. Very good deal. Use coupon "oliva" at checkout. Very reputable site, just ordered some LFDs yesterday.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked my first Hammer today. It was a great cigar. Lasted over 2 hours. Incredible draw and perfect burn. Sucker felt very solid in hand. Spice to start off and was really smooth throughout. I think I had a 1/2" nub at the end.
   
  Also hit two shops today, one had an Alec Bradley event so we were gifted two Family Blends and a Prensado. Also got two Dirty Rats from the other shop.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked my first Hammer today. It was a great cigar. Lasted over 2 hours. Incredible draw and perfect burn. Sucker felt very solid in hand. Spice to start off and was really smooth throughout. I think I had a 1/2" nub at the end.
   
  Also hit two shops today, one had an Alec Bradley event so we were gifted two Family Blends and a Prensado. Also got two Dirty Rats from the other shop.


----------



## darkninja67

About to fire up a Tatuaje Havana VI Artista torpedo.


----------



## darkninja67

What are you guys up to? Smoking anything good lately??


----------



## darkninja67

Any new buys? Try any new blends??


----------



## darkninja67

Some reason this new interface will not let me delete a double post. Am I missing something??


----------



## Zarathustra19

Lot of weird stuff going on with the new interface, hard to judge what's wrong with it, lets just hope it all gets sorted out.
   
  In the smoking department, I just got done with a fishing weekend with my buddies.  We spent probably a hundred and fifty bucks on the sticks we had this weekend, and unfortunately they're all gone!
   
  I had a Padron 1926 Principe, Illusione 88, Illusione ms12, Oliva V Churchill, La Gloria Cubana (Churchill size-ish) and one or two others I may or may not have been too intoxicated to recall.  Overall, a great smoking experience.
   
  The ms12 is now one of my favorite cigars of the moment, hoping it keeps up the good stuff and becomes one of the all time favorites.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## kydsid

This new format bugs me so much I haven't been coming around that often.  As for the smoking front Saturday saw the death of my last 98 PdP.  God what a great year!


----------



## kydsid

Got some 07 SLR A's in, burned one ROTT.  Went nicely with the thunderstorm.


----------



## darkninja67

sounds like a nice stick Jason. Kind of off the Cuban craving right now. Really liking the DPG Serie JJ maduros lately


----------



## kydsid

Very good stick.  Burned a pepin blend LAdC Churchill last night.  At 50 it is at the top end of the rg I enjoy.  Really do prefer the cc sizes, wish the nc guys would follow suit, but looks like the other way round.  
   
  That aside I really enjoyed the new LAdC.  Better than the old and close to the old EE.  I have high hopes for the new EE now.  I will say this smoking this after the SLR really did show that LAdC has now really lived up to its name.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

hey guys, an update on my foray into first time cigar smoking. So far I have had quite a few single sticks to see what different cigar blends and wrappers are like. I have had Padron 1964, Oliva G, Nub Conn, Exodus 1959 and several others. I have to say I'm not really digging cigar smoking to be honest. The smell of cigars is really of putting for me (all cigars smell like cow poo to me, literally). I'm also finding that differences between cigars are minimal from my perspective, with the main smell/taste in all cigars being a certain tobacco that as I mentioned before reminds me of poo... For example, I could tell the difference between the padron and exodus, padron was slightly smoother and exodus had a slightly fruity flavor with more spice but overall to a new smoker like me the smelly tobacco smell dominated everything. These flavors that people talk about in reviews and such  (like choc, leather) are all very slight in actual cigar smoking I've found.
  I'd also like to say that the after smell of smoking on clothes and breath was disgusting! It smelled like turd! It's like 100 times worse than cigarette smells ( I don't smoke cigarettes, just saying) So looks like I won't be smoking anymore cigars, haha.


----------



## kydsid

Nothing ventured nothing gained in life.  At least you came into it with an open mind and gave it a try.  Nothing wrong with not liking something you have tried.


----------



## darkninja67

Trance, sorry to hear about your smoking experience but at least you will have a fuller wallet and better health.


----------



## darkninja67

Just got these LFD Cabinet Oscuros from that monster cigarplace sale:


----------



## BlindTiger

I'll take them off your hands TRANC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  sorry it's not for you but glad you gave it a chance.
  I just got back from smoking a stick. I'm just trying as many as I
  can that are in my budget. the days of smoking >$15 sticks are over.
  I still have a slight buzz from the nicotine. It's great cigar smoking weather
  I had a passerby comment how good my cigars smells.
  It's hard finding one that's cheap and good as everyone's taste varies.
  I understand everything you've said. I've read reviews where the reviewer
  said the cigar smells like poo.
  On to your next foray. (I'm also getting into tasting different Kentucky Bourbons, now)


----------



## cronus0326

I just tried a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve torpedo(maduro).  Just wondering if anyone else on here thinks its highly underrated?  88 for this thing?  Come on!


----------



## kydsid

Quote: 





cronus0326 said:


> I just tried a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve torpedo(maduro).  Just wondering if anyone else on here thinks its highly underrated?  88 for this thing?  Come on!


 


 Well keep in mind 90 and above is the exceptional with very few smokes going 94 and above.  The OWR is a good cigar but 88 is about right.  That being said reviews are highly subjective and I trust my own tastes first and foremost.  And my agreement to the number is based off of more than a decade of cigar smoking.  When I was new to it I almost never agreed with ratings.


----------



## cronus0326

Well, I've been smoking stogies for 5yrs so I'm no inexperienced smoker... I honestly just feel that it's a raw cigar which is a departure from most cigars on the market today. It's not polite if you know what I mean but I feel the tobacco is premium as is the roll. I am of course partial to these kinds of supremely oily cigars... Few out there this oily...


----------



## cronus0326

That being said, I wondered if that is why it wasn't as well received as I would have liked....


----------



## cronus0326

Or rather if anyone suspects the same as I do.


----------



## darkninja67

Ratings can be a good gauge but smoke what you like. I feel the RP Decade is a better smoke and I am partial to the Vintage 1990 line as well. The OWR is definitely in the top 5 of my favorite RP blends.


----------



## cronus0326

The 12yr is amazing without a doubt. I'm actually buying a box now as I'm out of la flor dl's. I usually agree with ratings myself but I just thought the owr deserved the 90... Whatcha gonna do...


----------



## Zarathustra19

Personally, I find that anything ranging from 88 on up is a good smoke.  Usually I use the ratings as a guide for what to try, but that said, I don't go solely by ratings, I try whatever is put in front of me.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## Zarathustra19

Enjoying a Illusione MK right now.  Really enjoying the corona size.  Great wrapper flavor and decent price.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach
   
  Edit: update to this stick.  One of the best I've had in a long while.  I actually had to use a toothpick to finish it, which hasn't happened since the middle of my senior year of college.  Looking to pick a box up in the next few months.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Chimera-se

Hi guys. First time poster on this thread. I just finished a Camacho triple maduro which was pretty good. I think it would make a good everyday smoke that won't break the bank. I'm always looking for those. Zarathustra19, the Illusione 888 is one of my favorite small smokes. I think I've liked all the Illusione's I've smoked.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey Chimera,
    First off, welcome to the thread, its great to have another aficionado in the community.  I've had several of the triple maduros, and I'd agree with you that its definitely a decent smoke.  As for the 888, I haven't had the pleasure yet, but I've smoked numerous 88's, the MK, the MK12, and others.  Illusione is one of my newer go-to brands.  They seem to hover around my once in a while price range, like Padron anniversary used to do before they got into the 8.50 per principe, which is too much to justify such a small cigar all the time.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach
   
  P.S.  1349th post everyone!  Great band, bad year for Europe.  Guess this is a good time to acknowledge my "plague" of posts here, ha ha.
   
  Z.


----------



## Chimera-se

What does everyone like to drink with their smokes? I love finding great pairings. I like some good espresso in the morning and a nice IPA or bourbon while smoking in the evening. Happy Memorial Day everyone. God bless our great country!


----------



## Zarathustra19

here's to that! 
   
  For my pairings, I typically follow your lead with an IPA or bourbon.  Scotch or red wine with a maduro maybe, but mostly I keep it simple to enjoy the flavors of the cigar.
   
  cheers,
  Zach


----------



## fhuang

anybody like just water?  i tried coffee, alochol, even coke but, i just want something that keep my throat moist so i can enjoy the smoke


----------



## darkninja67

Water is supposed to be great at getting rid of a nic buzz.
   
  Personally I like coffee or the Starbucks Double Shot Mocha over a lot of ice. Alcohol.? never got into it, overpowers the cigar for me plus now I do not drink.
   
  birthday cigar line up will be posted this weekend, Looking to snag an 80th maduro and some other treats.


----------



## Chimera-se

Well Happy B-day in advance! Mine's actually on friday. Hhmmm, what to smoke....what to smoke....


----------



## darkninja67

Mine is actually today, the 4th.
   
  I plan on celebrating Saturday.
   
  What to smoke? Looks like it will be a Padron 40th maduro, a Padron 80th maduro, a year old Opus X Super Belicoso and a Tatuaje Reserva J21 (yeah I like THIS Tat)


----------



## Chimera-se

Ninja, my b-day is June 4th! Not sure what to smoke tho. I have a God of Fire that's been kicking around for a few months. I'll stop by my local B&M tomorrow to see what's there. I might pick up an Opus X or something. Do you suggest the super belisco? I've never had the pleasure... Ahhh, another year, another year.


----------



## darkninja67

The FFOX SB is a great cigar. Trouble is they need some rest if you get them young. I may smoke something decent today but  I am off Saturday so I can really smoke.
  Happy Birthday dude


----------



## Zarathustra19

Happy birthday to you both, hope you smoked something great.  Mine's coming up on the 26th, so I just ordered a box of Romeo y Julieta's.  Petite Robustos, 4 by 52.  Third box of CC's ordered so far.  Great experiences to this point.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## Chimera-se

Thanks a lot! I had a busier day than expected, so didn't smoke anything amazing; I'll save that for the weekend. I mentioned earlier liking the illusione 888 as a fav small smoke, I meant to say the 68 is a good small smoke. Loads of flavor right from the start. Just wanted to clarify. I love this thread!


----------



## darkninja67

Well I worked last night until midnight but I managed a PSD4 and a RyJ Short Churchills in the afternoon. Had a Tatuaje Reserva J21 when I got to my girlfriend's house.
   
  She had these waiting for me as well:
   

   
  Some Tat J21s and a Tat SW rode along.
   
  Today should be epic for me.


----------



## darkninja67

I like the Illusione CG:4 and the 88 the best as far as that line goes. The Nosotros was pretty good too.


----------



## Chimera-se

Well darkninja, I'd say your gf is pretty cool then! I have a nosotros I haven't tried yet but I'm sure I'll like it. Another one that's pretty good is the cabaiguan line by Pete Johnson. I've only tried one, since it's not carried by my regular B&M but I enjoyed it.


----------



## darkninja67

Yeah Cabs are good if you can get them cheap. I like the Guapo maduros a lot.
   
  Kind of crappy out today but I may burn something.


----------



## Chimera-se

What did you smoke for your b-day darkninja? You said it would be epic!


----------



## kydsid

Happy Late Birtday Bill.


----------



## darkninja67

Friday night I had a Tatuaje J21 Reserva, Saturday I had a Padron 1926 No. 35 natural and a 1926 No. 2 maduro, Sunday I had another J21 and a DPG Serie JJ belicoso maduro, today I have an Opus Super Belicoso. Not too bad I guess.
   
   
  Thanks Jason.


----------



## Chimera-se

Ok guys, let's talk lighters. Forgive me if this has been covered, but I can't read through 75+ pages of thread, lol. I've owned most every under $100 lighter over the years, but man there is a lot of junk out there! I found a lotus I liked ( don't know the model, I can find it if it really matters...), and promptly got it taken away by the TSA Nazi's while flying home from Hawaii this winter. So...what do you guys like, hate, use currently, etc, etc... I was just looking at a Porsche Design one which looks nice, but the woman at my local B&M didn't seem too enthused. So, what are you using, my BOTL? Oh, and I'm not set on a torch style...I've got plenty of throwaway torches for the golf bag, car, whatever...what are your NICE lighters?


----------



## darkninja67

I used to have a lot of Colibri models. I like torches most if not all of the time. I use a Lotus now with Vector fuel (THE BEST)  and an old Davidoff cutter.
   
   
  My girlfriend got a Xikar lighter and it sucked butt. She got a different color lighter like mine.


----------



## Chimera-se

Yeah vector rules...the 5x filtered or whatever? That's what I use too. Good to know about xikar. Their cutters are a joke...probably one of the most popular cutters around, but if something gets stuck the spring doesn't work anymore Just my opinion of course... I keep on meaning to order that colibri tailgate model I think? It has a bottle opener on it! I'd be happy as a clam with that in my golf bag!


----------



## grawk

i use a blazer micro torch


----------



## kydsid

I use a Lotus T3 at home.  Nice big size lights up things with ease.  But usually I just stick with the cheaper stuff even at hom a lot.  Have a Lotus L820 that works and is nice because it has an integrated punch.
   
  The go tos though are either an old school Collibri Firebird that is about 5 years old and still rockin or my Zippo with Z Plus dual flame insert.
   
  As for Xikar cutters I have had them for a long time.  They do have a lifetime warranty you know.  In fact I recently sent back a branded cutter that was never available retail to Xikar that had a sticky action and they replaced it with a brand new cutter no questions asked.  I also have a Palio too which is a great cutter.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Right now in my pocket I have a bic with a viking on it and a Castleford torch which I picked up for 15 bucks.  My local b&m owner uses one regularly and it hasn't let me down (except right now, since I'm out of fuel, hence the bic).  I've never gone much for lighters except for my pipe, I'm a matchstick man in that.
   
  My box of Romeo y Julietta petite robustos has shipped, so just waiting on the post office.  Fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow before the weekend cook out.


----------



## R04R

I'm turning 18 soon and I'd like to try a cigar (legally, of course).  I've snooped around the thread a couple times before and I've seen Romeo y Julietas get some praise as a good bang for buck cigar.  I'd like something that's noob-friendly and inexpensive ($10-20).  I'd also like to know where I could get one in person.
   
  I live in south orange county, but a 30 mile radius of traveling sounds reasonable.
   
  I found a place that's about 10 minutes away,
  http://shop.cubancigarfactory.com/
  but I don't understand the process of selecting a cigar and I'm asking for your guys' help.  I'm sure even though they only advertise packs for sale I could get single ones.  I always see people smoking cigars in there.
   
  Thanks for any help that comes my way.
  If there's any other criteria I should answer feel free to question.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey there R04R, thanks for stopping in to the thread.
   
  To be truthful, my first cigar was when I turned seventeen, a garcia y vega gas station stogie.  Horrible, btw.  For one of your first, I would suggest something fairly cheap, but good.  Most noobs like to start with a Connecticut shade leaf wrapper, since it's fairly mild, but with a sweet flavor that most can pick up over the smokey overtones.  My personal recommendation is to get yourself an Oliva Connecticut, a Nub Connecticut or a Cusano 18.  These are fairly widely available, so if you find a local cigar shop in your area, they will most likely have one of the three, and the great thing is that most of these are between three and six bucks.  Pick up a cheap cutter so you don't get too invested before you know if you'll like it and light it with a wooden match if you have access.  Sit yourself down on a nice night with a glass of water, coffee, or tea (preferably) and light it up with a few friends or family members.  If you like it, welcome to the hobby, if not, you have a great experience for your 18th birthday.
   
  Cheers and happy smoking.
   
  Zach


----------



## R04R

I found this website.  http://www.tobacco-barn.com/  They're about 10 minutes away and there are so many choices to choose from.  I'm still confused on what I should get.  It's required to purchase 5 minimum and I'm splitting the price with a friend.  What now?  I think a definite single recommendation would be best for me, otherwise I'll keep second guessing and never buy it.  I'm thinking a $6 cigar max.
  Thanks again.


----------



## darkninja67

I would look at the Oliva G maduro, La Aroma de Cuba, Rocky Patel Sun Grown or Vintage, Tatuaje Havana VI, Perdomo Habano Corojo as they are all solid choices.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Apparently I'm not very bright, since I led you guys to believe I had ordered Romeo y Julietta cigars, lol.  My Hoya de Monterrey petite robustos arrived in the mail today.  Smell great, nice color to them.  Rolled in 08, so a little age on them already.  I'll let you know how they go after my lengthy walk this afternoon to enjoy one.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Those are some of my favorite CCs Zach. Hope you enjoy them too


----------



## cronus0326

Need some help here guys.... desperately.  I ordered some cigars from the internet.  A bunch....  I guess they came overhumidified already and I made matters worse by putting them in my humidor.  I estimate all the cigars are at about 80 humidity and up to 85 but no more.  None of them are soggy.  I know that overhumidified cigars are worse than dry but as they are not soggy, I can't imagine this is a complete loss.....  Do I just leave them in my humidor without a humidifier?  I don't have enough space for them all in there... at the moment I have 15 of them in a tupperware and I know thats probably going to dry slower than a wood humidor.  How can I salvage them?  Is all hope really lost?  I have a humidor comming in the mail in 2 days that I need to prep I know....  should I prep it a little less (like a 24hr prep) and just take my chances with that or anyone have any advice?  One thing that I would like to note is that some of them have a taste oddly similar to hydroponic weed.  I took this to be that their is too much moisture in them.  Are these ruined?  Those are the tupperware bunch...


----------



## grawk

Get some heartfelt industries 65% RH beads, pop them and the cigars into a container of your choice, and give it a little time.  They'll settle down.  Almost every cigar dealer sells their cigars a little wet.  They'll settle down in a little time.


----------



## darkninja67

You can dry box them as well. Try to keep them at 65%. A large percentage of smokers do. I 2nd Heartfelt beads. They are a great passive solution.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Cigars are more resilient than you might expect.  Unless you get wrapper cracking or mold, they should be fine as long as you reduce the humidity as the other guys have suggested.  65-70 is the golden area, but also keep in mind that the tobaccos used in these cigars often spend years aging in varying humidities (not so much with the extremely reputable companies), and in the past, the only thing people used to keep cigars humidified was an apple core, since beads and the like were decades or centuries off.  In short, its hard to kill a cigar, so keep cool and all will be well.  Cheers on having bought too many to fit in your humi already though, ha ha!
   
  Cheers,
  Zach
   
  p.s. I managed to smoke one of the Hoya's yesterday before it started raining.  Took a walk of about three miles and enjoyed the day.  The cigar had the characteristic salty flavor on my tongue pre-light with a slight barnyard or straw aroma, very potent.  Lit it up and got a great mix of flavors ranging from subtle exotic spice to straw to sweet leathery tobacco.  I'm really glad I ordered these, in short.  Should make a great addition to the family reunion in a few weeks time.


----------



## grawk

I just enjoyed a nice monte #4 on my front porch.  Unfortunately, that ends my stash of those.


----------



## Chimera-se

I picked up an El Museo by LFD today that was on sale at my local B&M. Don't waste your time with this one, boys. Underwhelming, in a word. The band is pretty great, but that's about it. Most CAO's will destroy this smoke. I picked up an Alec Bradley Tempus which has gotten a lot of press lately and I'm looking forward to it. Most of what I'll post will be about what's good, but I've got to talk about the duds too. Cheers, Guys.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I've not tried the Museo yet, so I'll probably still smoke one if I come across it, just to see how bad it is, lol.  Anyway, speaking of LFD, I've had two airbenders in the past week, and I'm not hating them.  Not as powerful as they are billed to be IMO, but not bad at all.  Flavor sort of falls off after the beginning of the final third, but I put that down to the large ring and really (I mean really) thin wrapper leaf.  Good amount of resting smoke, and great amounts of smoke with each puff (great for smoke rings).  Probably won't be a regular in my line up, but one every once in a while is not a bad thing.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## Chimera-se

Yeah, give it a try if you come across it, but know that it's no Double Ligero, strength wise. However it's not really being billed as much, I guess. Happy smoking!


----------



## cronus0326

Alright guys.  Help me figure this out so I don't make the same mistake again.  I had two boxes of cigars.  One I kept in a tupperware and the other in a humidor.  Both got too humid I think.  The one in the cigar box I just took out the humidifier and now taste great.  The one in the tupperware I let sit and did the same.  Occasionally I would air out the tupperware (I did this twice) to get rid of excess humidity.  The ones in the tupperware were in there with some seconds I didnt like the day I got them so I don't know if this had something to do with it.  I never let the humidity get below 60.  My hydrometer measured them at a low of 64 now I give or take 2 point to error of course so it could have gotten as low as 62 at some point I guess....  those ones are tasteless....  I heard about this happening when cigars got too humid but they are no longer too humid.  That chemical taste went away....  the other ones are fine.  What did I do wrong here?  At their highest they were at 79 humidity for like a day so lets estimate at a high of like 83 at most (lets assume I didnt let the hydrometer sit there for long enough).  Any ideas?  Does anyone think its possible that I can do anything to get the flavor back or is it surely gone?


----------



## cronus0326

I'm super pissed about this of course... would apretiate any help I can get....  I sound like a noob I know but whatcha gonna do.  I never had these problems in the past but then again I never had to use a tupperware and I only ever prepped a humidor like twice in my life so I had to relearn how to prep and everything and I guess I ****ed up.  I've had the same humidor the entire 5yrs i've been smoking


----------



## Zarathustra19

Gotta tell you Cronus, I've never actually had that happen unless I dried a cigar out accidentally in my car's ashtray.  Like you say, a low of 64 should not dry them out, and it definitely would not over humidify them.  The only thing that occurs to me that could have happened was that since it was in tupperware instead of a wood box, the evaporation of the water in the cigar may have triggered some chemical reaction with the lack of air exchange (excepting the opening of the tupperware as you said you did).  I'm no chemist, but I would think that letting something dry out in the absence of oxygen flow might have some sort of detrimental effect.  You might try putting them in with a selection of the good tasting ones for a week or two to regain strength, but I have no experience as to whether or not it will work. 
   
  I know its not going to help for this situation, but if in the future you get some over-wet cigars in the mail, I would recommend that you let them dry box for a few days (place in a cigar box or other almost airtight container until they reach a consistency you feel comfortable with).
   
  Another thing I just thought may have happened:  since you had the cigars in with the ones you did not like (I assume either young or tight draw, or some other common flavor or construction issue) the humidity of the wet sticks may have made a migration to the less wet "bad" sticks, sending a few of the essential oils with it.
   
  Sorry all I can do is guess, hopefully one of the other pros on here will have a well founded opinion.  In the mean time, have another of the ones you really enjoyed.  It'll take a little of the edge off.
   
  Cheers and happy smoking,
  Zach


----------



## kydsid

Smoke another one and see if it tastes the same.  You could have just got a bad stick or even a bad box of cigars and your storage may not be the issue it is too early to tell.  Stop worrying so much about the humidity and swings.  It takes a long time for the humidity of a boxed cigar to go one way or the other, one day wont do much of anything.  My Vino swings all over the place as a result of the house temperature and cooling affects.  I don't see any changes in cigars I have smoked out of it versus old school humidors.  You can drive yourself nuts with humidity issues or you can sit back and smoke what you got.


----------



## R04R

Hey guys, just a little update.  I was the guy that was asking for help for his first cigar.
   
  My first cigar was a Romeo y Julieta IV.  It was pretty good, I enjoyed it.  I noticed the pepperyness to it with a little sweetness as an aftertaste.  The taste stayed in my mouth for a whole day and that was a bit annoying, but good smoke nonetheless.
   
  I went to the cigar place again a couple days later and asked for something lighter bodied because I didn't want that lingering taste again.  The guy suggested a couple of Aroma de Cubas. I brought them to a party of people that hadn't smoked a cigar before and they were a pretty big hit.  I myself though, was surprised they were so light and I didn't feel as satisfied as when I had the Romeo y Julietas.  
  Now a friend of mine suggested me to get Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.  I just got 2 toro sized ones earlier today, but I don't think I'll be smoking them anytime until next week because I'm really busy right now with high school graduation and the events that come along with it.
   
  Overall, I think it's really cliche to buy a cigar for an 18th birthday, but after enjoying it I can appreciate it as a more serious thing and not a superficial way to celebrate coming of age.  I'm pretty sure I'll be smoking some more cigars in my time.
   
  And to those that helped me earlier, thanks.  I definitely took your suggestions into consideration.
   
   
   
  P.S.  My first time at the place I bought my cigars the guy gave me an empty cigar box (not a humidor I believe, it's just an Oliva G box with gold-plated latches) and a CAO humidipak (69% humidity) for free.  How long would a cigar last if I left them in the cigar box with the humidipak.  Also, how long is the shelflife of this humidipak also?  Thanks guys.


----------



## kydsid

Ditch the cigar box and get a piece of tupperware.  The humidipak in the tupperware will last months.  In the box it will dry out along with your cigars as their isn't any kind of seal.  Or forget all that if you live in south Florida.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Go with what Kydsid suggested for storage.  I think that with time, you'll find plenty of sticks which don't leave that lingering taste.  It also helps if you have a drink with the cigar as well.  since you just turned 18, I can't suggest alcoholic beverages (even if I love a pale ale to cleanse the palate), so I'll go with something like lemonade or a sprite with some sort of citrus.  Citrus cleanses the palate and gets rid of any lingering taste if you have a stick with the aftertaste. 
   
  Cheers and happy smoking,
  Zach


----------



## R04R

Do I need propylene glycol for my humidor?
   
  I can just use distilled water, right?  (Though obviously a 50/50 PG/Distilled Water solution would be best)
   
  Danke


----------



## grawk

heartfelt industries 65% humidity regulating beads are better by far.  You definitely don't want to use straight distilled water, you'll end up with WAY too much humidity.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Ditto.  As far as I've heard, straight distilled water has a relative humidity of about 80 to 85%, which is way too high.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## darkninja67

A PG/distilled water mix would be best for those floral foam elements, while Heartfelt beads just need distilled water IME.
   
  What are you guys smoking this weekend? I may burn a CAO America (left my 2005 Libertys at home) or a Padron 44th natural.
   
  Happy 4th to all and be safe


----------



## Zarathustra19

as it turns out, I smoked six of my Hoya's at the family reunion yesterday.  It was, needless to say, a great day.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## grawk

I had a monte #4 that had been hiding at the back of my vinotemp.


----------



## darkninja67

I burnt a Cain F Nub Habano torpedo, a Padron 44th natural (last one) and a Kristoff Habano torpedo (pretty good cigar)


----------



## R04R

Finally got something to humidify the humidor.
   
  http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-8142-reindeer-crystal-humidification-jars.aspx
   
  70% humidity at the moment.  Glad to know my cigars are now in livable conditions!


----------



## Headlab

I finally got my mitts on some Cohiba Behikes - they were launched in February at XII Habanos Festival, and I've only just managed to find them here in sunny South Africa . They're made from the _Medio Tiempo_ leaf and are a very limited release.
   
  Both the 52 and 56 are seriously fine cigars, but the 54? Phew. Best damn smoke I've ever had. Sold a kidney and bought a box before they run out.
   
  If any of you get the chance, I can highly recommend them!


----------



## darkninja67

Burned my first Padron 80th maduro last night. No special occasion, girl just wanted me to have it. Was really good. Top 5 as far as Padrons go. I think I like the 40th maduro and 1926 No.2 maduro a little more though. The 45th maduro is up there as well.
   
  going to burn some Tatuajes this weekend and maybe a couple of Olivas.


----------



## kydsid

Wow not a lot of action around this thread.  I just completed a move to the Houston area yesterday and celebrated with a SLR Regios and a Viaje 50/50 that I bought at the very nice B&M that happens to be down the street from the new apartment.
   
  So psyched to have a B&M within a mile instead of 200 miles.
   
   
  Hope all of my Head Fi BOTL have had some good smokes.


----------



## yoyoleen

Hey Jason, good to see you still on here. I hardly post at CA anymore. Mostly post in the cigar thread at bodybuilding.com
   
  May have a Tatujae J21 today if my headache goes away. Trying to save for some new IEMs so no new cigar buys of late.
   
  This is actually Bill. posted on girl's account by accident


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey all,
    Been quite a while since I posted here, unfortunately.  I cut back on my smoking frequency, mostly due to the constraints of grad school and the fact that my landlady doesn't allow smoking on the premises.  So as you might expect, not much to report.  Smoked a few PAM principes over the past few months and tried a Rocky Decade, which was decent if not a smoke I'll seek out.  Hope all is well with you.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## fhuang

it's been a little quiet lately here.  i bet you guys been smoking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  do you guys use lighter?  how is this one?
   
  http://www.shoptcgbrands.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=11051&productId=25558&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=21597&top_category=21586


----------



## darkninja67

I used to have several Colibri lighters and they all crapped out on me. I use Lotus exclusively now. Was not impressed with a Xikar my girlfriend got either.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I've used my uncle's Colibri with a built in cutter (a mark of extreme quality, I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and the lighter itself was okay, but from my talks with other smokers, their lighters have been hit or miss for the last few years, especially since they went under and were bought by another company who makes a bunch of other mass produced crap.
   
  I have a single flame butane torch, I think its made by a company called "castle," but I don't have it with me.  It was only fourteen bucks rather than the relatively high prices I've seen Colibri's going for.
   
  Then again, I usually go back to the old standard:
   



  In other news, I joined CRA about two weeks ago and got my cigar sampler.  There was one by Torano and one by Cusano, supposedly made specifically for distribution to new members.  I don't know about that, but the Torano reminded me of an Exodus.  Very good cigars for samplers.  Also smoked an Ashton VSG and a couple of Oliva V's in different sizes.  Looks like I'm back with a vengeance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## fhuang

the Colibri is my only ligher so i have nothing to compare.  i was only thinking the more flame the better?  what really makes a good ligher?  to me, lighter actually is easier to use, specially handy when i'm  outdoors.


----------



## Zarathustra19

More flame is not necessarily better.  For lighting a really good cigar, the best thing is to have heat distributed evenly across the foot so it all lights pretty much at the same time.  In that case, it is good to have more than one flame coming out of the lighter, but with any butane torch, holding the flame off of the tobacco so just the heat hits it is preferred, as direct contact with the high heat of the torch can lead to off flavors.  That is why I prefer matches, the soft flame is much cooler if it touches the tip.  But as you say, they aren't practical in windy outdoor situations.  Any decent quality torch will do (and colibri is definitely a decent torch, I just think they cost a little much for what you get), as long as you don't scorch individual sections of the foot when lighting.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Hey guys, I posted in this thread a while back when I had my first cigars, unfortunately it didn't go too well as I got in over my head and went and bought full bodied smokes like padron and oliva maduros. Too be honest both tasted and smelled like cow dung to me! I was put of of cigars for quite a while, lol.
   
  Anyway a few months later I thought I might as well give cigars a second chance and start over doing it right this time, so first I tried a straight mild cigar, the Macanudo Gold, I thought it was ok, but would have liked more flavour, so next I tried some mild-medium sticks like romeo y julieta reservas and gurka grand reserves, I liked these quite a bit, I was now well on my way to becoming a cigar head 
  Recently I've tried some straight medium bodied smokes like Don pepin Blue labels and Ashton double magnums, I have enjoyed these more than the lighter bodied sticks I've had, so now I'm looking forward to trying some medium-full body smokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll probably go for some Oliva, La aroma de cuba or DPG JJ's.


----------



## grawk

I had an el rico - rico club maduro last night, an enjoyable smoke.
   
  I found my blue rhino 3 blade torch. For a reasonably inexpensive lighter, I like it a lot.


----------



## Lucias_D

Just found this thread and thought I'd chime in. I started my cigar journey about a year ago, but have loved every smoke of it (well, okay, a few were horrible).
   
  Quote: 





			
				R04R said:
			
		

> Do I need propylene glycol for my humidor?
> 
> I can just use distilled water, right?  (Though obviously a 50/50 PG/Distilled Water solution would be best)
> 
> Danke


 
  Quote: 





			
				grawk said:
			
		

> heartfelt industries 65% humidity regulating beads are better by far.  You definitely don't want to use straight distilled water, you'll end up with WAY too much humidity.


 
  Quote: 





			
				Zarathustra19 said:
			
		

> Ditto.  As far as I've heard, straight distilled water has a relative humidity of about 80 to 85%, which is way too high.
> 
> Cheers,
> Zach


 
  Quote: 





			
				darkninja67 said:
			
		

> A PG/distilled water mix would be best for those floral foam elements, while Heartfelt beads just need distilled water IME.
> 
> What are you guys smoking this weekend? I may burn a CAO America (left my 2005 Libertys at home) or a Padron 44th natural.
> 
> Happy 4th to all and be safe


 
   
  I've found most of theses statements true from my experience. For the longest time I had the WORST luck with mold from my humidifier.
  · Depending on your location, straight distilled water may work, it did work for me with relatively good RH#'s 68-73 (Charlotte, NC). The problem with that however was the aforementioned mold after a few months...
  · The Propylene Glycol solution works well for this. Keeps the RH a little more static and helps prevent the growth of that nasty stuff. However, in my case (floral humidifier that came with my humidor) the PG solution STILL didn't solve my mold problem, and this was with a new unit!
  · The Heartfelt beads are the best thing since sliced bread IMO. They don't just increase RH when needed, they regulate it by being able to reduce it! After stabilization, I have a RH shift of 64-66 for 65% beads! Not only that but no mold in sight. They completely solved my problems. Another positive aspect of these beads is that they are relatively cheap. If you have a large humidor you can spread them out. Plus, you don't have to buy PG solution, just distilled water.
  In my case, I gutted my floral unit and replaced the innards with the beads. I can't express how wonderful these have been.
   
   
  Quote:


fhuang said:


> the Colibri is my only ligher so i have nothing to compare.  i was only thinking the more flame the better?  what really makes a good ligher?  to me, lighter actually is easier to use, specially handy when i'm  outdoors.


 

 I personally have never owned a colibri lighter but I have heard mixed reviews (.02). To me, a litghter is a lighter. There are asthetic differences of appeal, but for me function trumps finish. I've owned a few lighters and some of the best performers I have are <$30. I don't know how often you smoke but the more you do, the less forgiving you become on a lighter working the first time you press it. Also, I can only echo what Zarathustra19 said. More flame is not always better. Find something that's reasonibly comfortable and lights every time. From what I've used, I've had quite good luck with xikar lighters in general, as well as Vertigo lighters by Lotus. Good quality butane is a must though. Crappy butane can make a $100 still perform like crap. Any decent shop should carry the brands your looking for.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Welcome to the thread Lucias_D.  Always good to have another cigar smoker join up.  I think the thread usually wanes as winter approaches, but I hope we all have some chance to smoke a good one in celebration of whatever holidays we subscribe to.
   
  As for me, my brother revealed that he'd bought two PAM 64 Principes a few months ago for his buddy's birthday.  They were a little dried out, which in itself was a travesty, but I did my best to rehydrate them and they got back to a decent level of flavor.  Here's hoping for some good smokes for all of you in the next few months.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## Lucias_D

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Welcome to the thread Lucias_D.  Always good to have another cigar smoker join up.  I think the thread usually wanes as winter approaches, but I hope we all have some chance to smoke a good one in celebration of whatever holidays we subscribe to...


 


 Yeah, winter will do that. I grew up in MN so I know cold. I'm living in Sacramento now, so during winter it's a bit chilly but no need to throw in the towel! In fact I just stocked the humidor to an all-time high. Ordered some much awaited smokes as well as a bunch I've never tried. I purchased some Man O' War Ruination belicosos, Graycliff samplers and a bunch of others. Also, my much awaited 5 Vegas shipment came though with my box of 'AAA's and Gold Maduros


----------



## fhuang

hey guys, the colibri lighter, i thought i need to start somewhere so i picked up the one i like most. that one look very nice to me.  plus i was in a package with a cutter and a large(larger) case.  all for a hundred dollars. i'll check out lotus later for the next "upgrade". 
   
   
   
  anyone had cohiba siglo i?  i had one and it's pretty smooth.  a little bit too sweet though but i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lucias_D

No, I have not smoked a Cohiba Siglo I. In fact I've probably smoked <5 Cohibas in my life. What part was sweet about the cigar (the flavor or was the wrapper sweetened)?
  Congrats on your purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What kind of cutter was included with the lighter?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could point me towards some cheap Cuban cigar online retailer? Its just that I have heard that CC's can be had for cheaper than NC's, however all the etailers I have looked at seem to sell pretty pricey CC's from what I have seen. I use cigarplace for all my NC purchases and love these guys, definitely the cheapest NC etailer I have come across 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  cheers
   
  on the smoking front, smoked a La aroma de cuba edicion especial and an oliva V, both were awesome.


----------



## grawk

I think it's all relative.  You can find cubans for $38 a box delivered, and you can find cubans for $500 a box delivered.  Cuba produces a huge variety of cigars, just like the other cigar producing nations.  As to finding sites selling them, this really isn't the place to ask that.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quote: 





grawk said:


> I think it's all relative.  You can find cubans for $38 a box delivered, and you can find cubans for $500 a box delivered.  Cuba produces a huge variety of cigars, just like the other cigar producing nations.  As to finding sites selling them, this really isn't the place to ask that.


 

 I see what you mean grawk, there is indeed a large range of cigars and with it prices. I am not from the states, does that make it alright for me to be recommended some CC etailers? haha, I am from Australia for the record. I just wanted to know which etailers are trustworthy and reliable (or which have the best prices) etc... maybe if someone cared to PM me if it is alright that way.
  Cheers


----------



## fhuang

i meant the flavor.  kind of sweet but not as sweet as dannemann's moods.  that one almost feel like vanilla.  as cutter, just a very simple cutter. 
  
  Quote: 





lucias_d said:


> No, I have not smoked a Cohiba Siglo I. In fact I've probably smoked <5 Cohibas in my life. What part was sweet about the cigar (the flavor or was the wrapper sweetened)?
> Congrats on your purchase
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkninja67

Hey guys, what's going on in this thread??
   
  No new pick ups of late but still smoking. Had a Padron 45th maduro yesterday to celebrate a one year anniversary with my girlfriend. Was a great cigar. Looking to get a box of the 46th around Christmas. We can get $100 off if we spend a certain amount at this shop.
   
  Still in love with the Tatuaje J21 Reserva. Great smoke.


----------



## mralexosborn

My dad's birthday is coming up so I thought I would do something nice. I know he likes Padron 1964 Anniversario cigars.
  What size should I get? Or does it matter? Also where should I get them as far as online dealers go?
  I want to get him a set of 5 I think since I am a kid and don't have $200+ for a box.


----------



## grawk

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> My dad's birthday is coming up so I thought I would do something nice. I know he likes Padron 1964 Anniversario cigars.
> What size should I get? Or does it matter? Also where should I get them as far as online dealers go?
> I want to get him a set of 5 I think since I am a kid and don't have $200+ for a box.


 


  You should get him the size he smokes.  Size matters.  Or find a sampler that covers several sizes.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





grawk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've seen him with all size. Torpedo, diplomatico, and the smaller ones. I guess a sampler will suffice.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

To anyone who has smoked any of the following CC's recently, ie from a 2009 or 2010 box.
   
   
  Bolivar Royal Coronas
  Partagas Serie D No. 4
  H. Upmann MAGNUM 46
  Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1
  San Cristobal de la Habana Oficios
  Ramon Allones Specially Selected
  Vegas Robaina Famosos
   
  Could you let me know if it was a good cigar? CC's seem to vary a lot by year, so I'm wondering which CC's have been stand outs recently in robusto or corona gorda vitolas. I know all the cigars I've listed have been great at one point in time, but apparently recently some are better than others. Sorry if this is a stupid thing to ask  I'm just set on buying my first ever box of CC's. I've narrowed down to this list by judging cost, strength/body and vitola.  (having about $160-180 for a box, these range from med to full and are all robusto or corona gorda).
   
  Cheers


----------



## darkninja67

TRANCE, I have smoked the BRC and the PSD4 recently and both cigars were excellent. Well behaved with lots of smooth flavor.


----------



## Lucias_D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by darkninja67 /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, what's going on in this thread??
> 
> ...


 


I certainly have had a lot of pickups as of late. For starters, I got to help pick out a sweet new lighter and case for my wife. We looked at a lot different lighters from S.T. Dupont to Xikar and more. She ended up finding a Bugatti '1' gunmetal lighter she fell in love with. We got the matching terracotta sheathe along with a 3 vitola Ashton chocolate lizard case which was pretty cool. After that I found another lotus lighter that I had to add to the collection. I think it's my new favorite (model 12). Then onto the cigars we went. This is where I think I really hit the jackpot darkninja67.
   
I found three new smokes that were awesome. Well Actually four, but three I found in one trip. Completely new to me (didn't even know it existed) is the Fuente Añejo. Wow, this thing is a gold mine! Possibly the best cigar I've ever smoked! Apparently only release during Christmas and fathers day, runs are extremely limited. It has the same filler of the Opus X (haven't tried yet), but a different wrapper. As the story goes, in '98 Hurricane George wiped a lot of land from Fuente and 2 years later there was a shortage of Opus X wrapper tobacco. The Opus line was halted and a new cigar was born using the same filler, but a 5 year aged Connecticut maduro wrapper instead. Wow...that's all I can say! Spicy, smooth and just a hint of sweetness. I have yet to try the Liga Privada No.9, but when I get my paws on it, we shall see if it's on par with this. Anyways that was the highlight of my adventure. On top of that, the shape of the vitola was totally unique. It wasn't box pressed, it was a round-to-square brick press. The head and first 2 inches were like a Belicoso, then it transformed into a square ended brick press. Extremely unique. They of course had other sizes but I had to have that one.
   
Digressing into other cigars, I tried 2 new Connecticut Shade smokes. First, the Oliva Connecticut Reserve. There was an interesting story behind me me getting to smoke this cigar. For awhile I've had the Cigar.com Best of Connecticut 2009 Sampler on my wish list which included this Oliva blend. On happenstance, I asked my wife if she wanted to take some time off school work and visit the cigar shop. Well, loe and behold a Rep from the Oliva brand was there sampling two different blends and talking about the brand. Well this certainly was a treat and I finally was able to sample this cigar. This cigar is now my favorite Connecticut I've smoked to date (if you dig them). Like a great chardonnay, very strong notes of creamy butter and nut. As smooth as a Montecristo White, but way more flavorful. Priced quite reasonably, it still is much higher than my go to (5 Vegas gold) Connecticut, but a gem nonetheless. 
   
Second was the HC (new Xikar line) Connecticut line. They offer both a habano and conn. wrapper. I opted for the latter as a comparison and I have heard great things about this cigar venture by Xikar. The smoke was excellent. Even burn all the way though. Did not have quite the punch as the Oliva at all, but flavors were well melded and quite mild.
   
Now onto the last smoke. The Hammer and Sickle. To tell you the truth, I had don't even remember which one I had nor the intricacies of how it hit my pallet. Part of this was due to the Añejo I was still tickled about, but I will definitely return. Has anyone else heard/smoked any of there offerings? They come in a very unusual crystal or glass cigar box, and I will be back to try another.
   
   
Well that's my latest contribution. I'm playing catchup for lost time on here - hehe


----------



## Chimera-se

@Lucias_D, congrats on the Añejo, it does sound like the Opus X if it is spicy. A tremendous smoke!  I'll have to look for the Añejo. It's getting rainy here (Seattle) so I haven't smoked in a while, but I REALLY need to.  Cheers, my BOTL!


----------



## Lucias_D

Might want to check who even has the Añejos by your place ASAP. My local spot received about 7 boxes a day before we got there and over half were already gone!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey all,
    As you may have noticed, I haven't been on lately.  Unfortunately I haven't had much happen recently on the cigar front.  A few Illusione 88's, 888's, Nestor Miranda Special Selection and PAM 64's, but not too much new to me.  I'm hoping with this temporary holiday job I'll have some cash for a purchase I've been planning for a while.  Punch Punch will hopefully be in the future.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach.


----------



## mralexosborn

Turns out my Dad's new favorite smoke is the Opus X. Holy mother of God they are expensive.


----------



## darkninja67

Lucias_D, that Anejo is called the 77 or Shark. Anejos are named after their ring gauge (e.g. 46, 48, 50) but the Shark is special. I have some laying around in my boxes. The maduro wrapper is truly awesome.
   
  You guys looking for FFOX and Anejo should keep an eye out at www.emersonscigars.com  They are priced fair and usually have stock of something. Reputable as I have ordered from them before.
   
   
  Nothing for me of late, only some Padron #35 natties. Will probably smoke something good today to celebrate me obtaining a new notebook computer.


----------



## Chimera-se

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Turns out my Dad's new favorite smoke is the Opus X. Holy mother of God they are expensive.


 


  Ha! Expensive, yes, but SO tasty! It's wet, wet, WET here in Seattle but I've made time for some smoking, not enough though! Boo hoo  I hate this time of year!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I cannot wait for the family cruise. We set sail on the 29th and will be hitting the Mexican Riviera again.

Time to have a few Cubans. I know there are lots of fakes, so you have to hit the shops with fairly good pricetags. The cheap ones are almost always counterfeit.

I'll probably go directly for the Montecristo No. 2s. They're a longtime favorite and I look forward to lighting up on deck. In international and Mexican waters only, of course.


----------



## Chimera-se

Ok...officially jealous! Have fun!


----------



## darkninja67

Been taking it easy of late. Girl got me a box of Tatuaje J21 Reservas for Christmas. Smoked a PDR 1878 yesterday and it was pretty good.
  cigarplace.biz had a ton of anejos in stock but sold out fast. Sign up on their site for news and sales.
   
  May try the one 46th maduro I have resting.


----------



## mikemalter

I am holding out for the day, the glorious day when we can trade with Cuba again.
   
  When I used to go up to Canada I loved lighting up on anything Cuban.  For some reason everything else tastes bitter.
   
  One time I had some left over and forgot to remove them before I left.  When I got to the declaration point, I remembered that I had them and figured they would simply take them away and that would be the end of it.  But no.  The guy looked at me like I made an innappropriate and lewd suggestion about the entire female line of his family and had me pulled over and searched; person and car.  That will teach me!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Well, haven't had a cigar in probably a month or two.  The sad fact is that I have no where to smoke at the moment.  I'm staying with my parents over winter break and both my brother and my father have decided to stop smoking cigarettes for the new year.  Apparently the smell of cigar smoke would set them off.  I don't know that it makes much sense, but hopefully when I get back to school I'll have some decent whether in which to light up something tasty.  Until then, keep on smoking brothers.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## darkninja67

Happy New Year guys.
   
  I had a Padron 46th maduro New Years day and it was very good. All the high end Padron stuff starts to blend in with each other in my mind. I still love the 40th a lot though.


----------



## Lucias_D

@darkninja67
   
  I found that nomenclature for the '77' or 'Shark' later, but thanks for the info. To any who are still looking for Arturo Fuente Añejos, Cigar.com has a KILLER deal on them. They're completely sold out of the Shark, but all others are in stock and priced from $11-$14 a stick! Correct me if I'm wrong, but most stores I've seen have them around $20/ea. ±$2. Get 'em while you can! http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewCigar.asp?brand=817
   
  As for recent lights, I've been lacking. It's been cold and rainy here in Sacramento lately, but I did get my hands on a 2 Opus X's which shall be lit soon.


----------



## merrillkupht0

tjohnusa said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took up cigars to help quit cigarettes....I know, I know. I have dabbled with cigars for the last year but recently (6 mos ago) ordered a package deal of humidor and cigars from Thompson. They had the "old timers" with that original order and were out of stock when I wanted to reorder. They sent the "pheonix" instead and I love this smoke, very fresh tasting and mild. I like the maduro wrapper and robusto size. I work with a guy that is really into cigars and he gave me a Opus X to try. I kept it in my humidor for a couple months and checked it out last week. It was like smoking FIRE, full flavor smokes are not for me, well at least not yet. Oh, by the way I haven't smoked a cigarette in a couple months.






Now I understand more about it, Thanks for your explanation!


----------



## mikemalter

A really good friend of mine took his family to India for a vacation.  One night overlooking the Taj Mahal at sunset, he and his son puffed an a pair of Cubans.  He said they were so sweet.


----------



## Jon L

I just received my first humidor.  Cigars are on the way.  I have a 8 oz bottle of Propylene glycol 50/50, which is supposed to be for refilling the humidifier, so I'm getting some distilled water to prepare the humidor.  I plan to use the method of wiping down the walls with distilled water and leaving wet sponge inside.  Any other tips?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I just went wild on cigar spree, bought boxes of:
   
  NC-
  601 Blue Maduro
  Carlos Torano Tribute 08
  JdN Antano 1970
  JdN Dark Corojo
   
  CC-
  Cohiba Robusto
  Partagas PSD4
  Bolivar Royal Corona
  Ramon Allones Specially Select
  Vegas Robaina Famoso
  HdM Epicure 2


----------



## Br777

as if a business trip to cancun wasnt sweet enough!


----------



## fhuang

had a smooth evening with a davidoff short t


----------



## grawk

First cigar of the year: a taboo lancero while sitting on my front porch enjoying the spectacular weather.


----------



## darkninja67

The Federals are Tatuaje special release. One is a Reserva and the other a rosado. Supposed to be good after 2 weeks sleep.

 I was brought into the box holding room and all the rare stuff appeared. Lots of Lost City, FFOX, AF BTL, etc.

 I will probably burn the Tat Unico as I have not had one in awhile.

 Have a good day brahs


----------



## Lucias_D

I've been waiting for my local shop to receive shipment of liga's FOREVER...one day I may have some


----------



## darkninja67

cigarplace.biz brah


----------



## Zarathustra19

Hey guys,
  Been a while since I was on here to post, but ended up at a wedding reception with no cigars, and walked out with two in my pocket and one in the ashtray.  Two Montecristo (NC), both of whose names I now forget (glass tubes with cedar wrapping and names scortched into the wood) and a torpedo of unknown origins, lol.  In any case, it was a good return to cigars.  Hoping I can pick up some tats and padrons in Gettysburg later this month.
  Cheers,  
  Zach.


----------



## fhuang

^^
  must be nice
   
   
  i got me some montecristo last month.  very busy work schedule though.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Hey guys,
> Been a while since I was on here to post, but ended up at a wedding reception with no cigars, and walked out with two in my pocket and one in the ashtray.  Two Montecristo (NC), both of whose names I now forget (glass tubes with cedar wrapping and names scortched into the wood) and a torpedo of unknown origins, lol.  In any case, it was a good return to cigars.  Hoping I can pick up some tats and padrons in Gettysburg later this month.
> Cheers,
> Zach.


 
   
  Quote: 





fhuang said:


> ^^
> must be nice
> 
> 
> i got me some montecristo last month.  very busy work schedule though.


 

  
  Different Montecristo brands actually. In HK, those are the Habanos from Cuba.
  
  Good thread Zarathustra. I am about to place another order: R&J Short Churchills and Montecristo Edmundos.


----------



## fhuang

ooh i didn't know.  i started this hobby very early.  way earlier than headphone/audio stuff but i didn't get serious at all.  cigar to me is kind of like wine.  i like certain wine but that's about it.


----------



## grawk

Diamond Crown Maximus Toro #4


----------



## cooperpwc

And what kind of cigar is that?  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## grawk

Quote: 





grawk said:


>


 

  Diamond Crown Maximus Toro #4
   
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
   

   
   

   
   


  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> And what kind of cigar is that?  (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Aren't cigars just bigger (worse) cigarettes? I would have thought the majority of the people here were more educated and would stay away from things like cigarettes and cigars. Though perhaps it was a misjudgment. Anyways enjoy your cigars.


----------



## grawk

No cigars aren't bigger, worse cigarettes.  A cigarette is designed to be inhaled deeply, and contains many carcinogenic chemicals added to enable them to burn consistently and to increase their addictiveness.  A cigar isn't inhaled, just contains tobacco, and generally isn't anywhere near as addictive.  If you enjoy them in moderation, they're like anything else.  In excess, anything is a problem.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





grawk said:


> No cigars aren't bigger, worse cigarettes.  A cigarette is designed to be inhaled deeply, and contains many carcinogenic chemicals added to enable them to burn consistently and to increase their addictiveness.  A cigar isn't inhaled, just contains tobacco, and generally isn't anywhere near as addictive.  If you enjoy them in moderation, they're like anything else.  In excess, anything is a problem.


 

 ok i wasn't quite sure. i just assumed anything you smoke = bad.


----------



## cooperpwc

Grawk, I knew that my joke might get lost in translation. I figured that Diamond Crown Maximus Toro might be a description of the smoker. Well, I get points for trying.  
   
  A cigar is truly one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## grawk

I miss jokes online sometimes


----------



## Uncle Erik

bcasey25raptor said:


> Aren't cigars just bigger (worse) cigarettes? I would have thought the majority of the people here were more educated and would stay away from things like cigarettes and cigars. Though perhaps it was a misjudgment. Anyways enjoy your cigars.


Not necessarily. Some brands like Nat Sherman are quite good and can be enjoyed like a cigar. Many cigar manufacturers also produce small cigars the size of a cigarette. A little Romeo y Julieta makes for a nice taste of tobacco without needing to commit an hour or so to a cigar.


----------



## grawk

The drawback to keeping cigars for years before you smoke them is you forget which exact cigar they are.  This is some cohiba or other.  It's very tasty.


----------



## kydsid

Hey all you cigar nuts.  Haven't been around for a while.  Looks like everyone is goin strong.  Keep smokin em boys and girls.


----------



## grawk

no picture this time, but Im smoking a 5 yr old boli royal corona


----------



## Zarathustra19

Finally getting back to the point where the occasional cigar won't break the bank, so yay.  In any case, smoked two Rocky Patel 1961's, a La Aurora 107 and a Gurkha Assassin and an Illusione petite corona in the past month or so.  Of the four lines, I'd say the La Aurora took the cake, followed closely by the Illusione.  Actually, the Illusione was reminiscent of a Cohiba Siglo I.
   
  Cheers all,
  Zach


----------



## grawk

JR Ultimate Special Selection Maduro


----------



## grawk

Nat Sherman Suave


----------



## grawk

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D´Or No.1 (vintage OSU AGO 02)


----------



## grawk

el Rico habano maduro pyramid


----------



## grawk

Taboo Lancero


----------



## calipilot227

Anyone wanna recommend a good, cheap cigar? I'm done with cigarettes for a while (or possibly for good).


----------



## grawk

What is cheap?  For some people, $50 a box is cheap, for some $200 a box is cheap.  It depends on your threshhold for pain...much like head-fi


----------



## darkninja67

Just checking in
  Smoked some good stuff the day before my birthday:
  Padron 45th Maduro
 Liga Privada T52 belicoso
 Tatuaje Reserva J21
 Liga Privada No.9 robusto
   
  and a 2005 Opus X double robusto and Ashton ESG 22 Year on my birthday
   
   
  Got a box of Tatuaje 7th Reservas coming Wednesday, they are supposed to be incredible.
   
  Smoking a lot of the Liga Privada stuff now that I can get them around $200 a box.
   
  Oliva V is still a favorite as well.


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice evening with friends. Japanese food then Jim Beam with a Montecristo Edmundo followed by a Romeo & Julieta Short Churchill.


----------



## grawk

JR Ultimate Ultimate Maduro


----------



## cooperpwc

Montecristo Edmundo poses with my Slim Solo ES5 rig and a four shot ice latte. Life is indeed good.


----------



## fhuang

^
   
  ummmm
   
   
   
   
  been busy lately. really miss having one


----------



## elrod-tom

Isn't THAT the truth!!
   
  As an FYI, once upon a time a the Casa De Habanos store in Windsor CA, one could get "seconds" of a variety of Cubans.  I expect this is probably the same in other CdH stores too.  They were less than half the price of a comparable smoke (e.g. A Partagas Lusitania cost $40 US at the time, and a comparable second was less than $20), and the quality was IMHO pretty good.  They were bundled in runs of 50, and available as single smokes too.  You never knew what it once was destined to be before a funny spot on the wrapper or something similar sent it to the "seconds" pile, but sometimes the proprietor would know what it likely was (e.g. we smoked some that could have been Bolivar Royal Coronas). Once in a while we'd get one that didn't draw so well, but I've paid full boat for the genuine article and had that problem.
   
  It's been a few years since I've been back (travelling accross the bridge into Canada is a hassle since 9/11) but for our regular travellers into Canada you might find a nice bargain.
  
  Quote: 





grawk said:


> What is cheap?  For some people, $50 a box is cheap, for some $200 a box is cheap.  It depends on your threshhold for pain...much like head-fi


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been back (travelling accross the bridge into Canada is a hassle since 9/11)


 

 That makes me sad. When I was a kid, my family routinely crossed from Canada into NY state by car without even showing ID...
   
  Back to cigars, today it was another Montecristo Edmundo and also a Partagas Short. The latter is a great small cigar.


----------



## darkninja67

Been smoking quite a bit lately with the weather improving.
  Had a Padron FR 44th maduro last week. Yesterday I had a Tatuaje M80, Tatuaje Reserva J21 and a Opus X robusto from 2009. Felt good.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





darkninja67 said:


> Been smoking quite a bit lately with the weather improving.
> Had a Padron FR 44th maduro last week. Yesterday I had a Tatuaje M80, Tatuaje Reserva J21 _*and a Opus X robusto from 2009*_. Felt good.


 

 Fuente Fuente? Great cigar!


----------



## melomaniac

sadly today it's my last Petit Julieta. seems like the box was full so recently...


----------



## melomaniac

... and what's worse, I accidentally (deeply jetlagged and groggy) grabbed and bought a pack of cigarillos instead of the cigars I wanted at duty free the other day - ack!


----------



## grawk

I'm smoking a Rocky Patel 92 vintage the size and shape of a hemmingway short story.  I bought it a year or so ago, and it's just been hanging out in my humidor.  This is quite the firecracker.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





grawk said:


> I'm smoking a Rocky Patel 92 vintage the size and shape of a hemmingway short story.


 

 ah! I'm waiting for the right moment to light up a RP vintage '92 perfecto.


----------



## grawk

Isn't the best time to light up a good cigar when you have time to smoke it?


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





grawk said:


> Isn't the best time to light up a good cigar when you have time to smoke it?


 

 hm... that's what got me on the sliding path from a good ole puro to the little partagas, and now I'm stuck with all the cigarillos. they're like a breath in the wind and gone. but still nice. the real cigars await a real occasion


----------



## cooperpwc

Had an opportunity to smoke one of the new Habanos. It's not yet officially released but my friend in the industry got four on his recent trip to Cuba. This is the H. Upmann Half Corona, a perfect 20-25 minute smoke. It's a real cigar - full flavor H. Upmann... quite lovely actually. These will come in boxes of 25 and  also smal tins of 5. The latter should be beautiful in the jacket pocket.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I had a Rocky Patel Sun Grown last night with my male relatives and a few drinks. Probably the best cigar I've had so far since it was really smooth and mild unlike other cigars (romeo and juliets come to mind) that leave a bad taste.
   
  Definitely going to be picking up a few of the Rocky Patels soon. Any others from their line you might recommend?


----------



## cooperpwc

Sigh. That would be the Dominican "Romeo & Julieta'.' The Chinese 'Romeo & Julietas' that I can buy on the street here aren't very good either. 
   
  The Rocky Patel Sun Grown is a nice cigar. Very mild.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Smoked my first "real" cigar today to celebrate the end of my summer classes. A cheap Arturo Fuente from the local tobacco shop. It was nice, despite the fact that I buggered the light terribly. It was really mild though, and not especially varied in flavor. It was still a great way to end a summer of class though.


----------



## melomaniac

yes, beware. there are websites that show you how to tell them apart in a number of ways. highly unlikely that you'd get a good Rome & Julieta in CONUS. europe, mexico, elsewhere: double-check. but there are many other decent options. in my drawer right now: A Fuente Gran Reserva; Oliva Serie G; another Rocky Patel Vintage 1992; and a non-name puro from Oaxaca that will at least keep the bugs away 
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Sigh. That would be the Dominican "Romeo & Julieta'.' The Chinese 'Romeo & Julietas' that I can buy on the street here aren't very good either.
> 
> The Rocky Patel Sun Grown is a nice cigar. Very mild.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Had an opportunity to smoke one of the new Habanos. It's not yet officially released but my friend in the industry got four on his recent trip to Cuba. This is the H. Upmann Half Corona, a perfect 20-25 minute smoke. It's a real cigar - full flavor H. Upmann... quite lovely actually. These will come in boxes of 25 and  also smal tins of 5. The latter should be beautiful in the jacket pocket.


 

 Yeah, those upmann's got a kick to em, especially towards the end when your head starts spinning - best part!  looks like a great sized cigar.


----------



## darkninja67

Been on a Tatuaje kick of late. Had a Cojonu 2003 and a Black today.


----------



## melomaniac

Zino Classic #7 (Dom-Rep tubo, premium selection)


----------



## Br777

got some cohiba miniatures for my b-day  YUM! - these little guys pack a punch!
   
  gotta love those overzealous surgeon general warnings though" 
*"warning, cigar smoking can cause lung cancer and heart disease"*
   
  here's a more accurate warning  - "warning, you'd have to be a freak'n lunatic to inhale cigar smoke"
  sorry if i've offended anyone, and maybe i'm a lush b/c i dont smoke cigarettes, but in my experience the last time i even _accidentally _inhaled a minute bit of cigar smoke from a "real" cigar, i nearly passed out, almost puked,  and certainly turned a lovely shade of green..


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





br777 said:


> here's a more accurate warning  - "warning, you'd have to be a freak'n lunatic to inhale cigar smoke"


 

  
  well... just because you puff cigars differently than cigarettes doesn't mean that it isn't still carcinogenic (in the throat or nose area instead of the lungs, for instance). but pretty much anyone who smokes knows the risks, and it may well be that some people in fact smoke BECAUSE it's a way of taking a physical risk...
   
  by the way, the last one I posted here, above, in a picture was not great, I don't recommend it


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> well... just because you puff cigars differently than cigarettes doesn't mean that it isn't still carcinogenic (in the throat or nose area instead of the lungs, for instance). but pretty much anyone who smokes knows the risks, and it may well be that some people in fact smoke BECAUSE it's a way of taking a physical risk...
> 
> by the way, the last one I posted here, above, in a picture was not great, I don't recommend it


 


   
  i'm not arguing against smoke being carcinogenic..   but saying cigars cause lung cancer and heart disease, well i go back to my original point.  my whole post was meant to be light hearted in the first place... i just cant fathom people inhaling cigars.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


br777 said:


> i'm not arguing against smoke being carcinogenic..   but saying cigars cause lung cancer and heart disease, well i go back to my original point.  my whole post was meant to be light hearted in the first place... i just cant fathom people inhaling cigars.


 

 I'm with you. Unfortunately I inhale more of my own second hand smoke than I usually care to admit.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





darkninja67 said:


> Been on a Tatuaje kick of late. Had a Cojonu 2003 and a Black today.


 


  Yeah, I've been a fan of theirs as well... Still have a few assorted sticks in my humidor.
   
  My current love, remains the Avo cigars, even just the classics (or the Domaines) without getting into special editions, are reliably fantastic. A Domaine #20, on a warm evening, with a cold glass of absinthe, or a good beer = perfection.


----------



## Il Mostro

I miss Bolivar Torpedos...


----------



## liamstrain

When I was in panama, I tried to find some of the better Bolivars - they were hard to track down... I ended up with Romeo y Julieta pyramides... which were fantastic as well, but I was really hoping to try the Bolivars.
   
  I've also really been enjoying the Aroma de Cuba, Edition Especial... very tasty.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> When I was in panama, I tried to find some of the better Bolivars - they were hard to track down... I ended up with Romeo y Julieta pyramides... which were fantastic as well, but I was really hoping to try the Bolivars.
> 
> I've also really been enjoying the Aroma de Cuba, Edition Especial... very tasty.


 


  We own property in Uruguay, so I in addition to my US passport I have an Uruguayan passport.  We have not had time to travel to Cuba on our most recent visits, but next time I will surely stock up. Romeo y Julieta is also a terrific product, so you are not suffering too much.


----------



## Br777

i've always wondered how much good cubans actually cost in cuba?  i would imagine they are marked up pretty signifigantly everywhere else in the world.
   
  anybody know?
   
  a good cohiba, or bolivar, or montecristo?  they seem to go for around $10-15 U.S. on average in most places in the world i've been


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





br777 said:


> i've always wondered how much good cubans actually cost in cuba?  i would imagine they are marked up pretty signifigantly everywhere else in the world.
> 
> anybody know?
> 
> a good cohiba, or bolivar, or montecristo?  they seem to go for around $10-15 U.S. on average in most places in the world i've been


 

  
  well, in european airports (not the most inexpensive places to show, I know - but still...) like frankfurt and amsterdam, you get them for less than that. and closer to the US, you can get them in good stores in mexico. however, in both cases one should take some care to avoid falling for counterfeits - there are a few cigar sites that show you what to check for on cigars, boxes, and export stamps. most I ever paid for a cohiba was in norway (very high taxes) and it was in the price range you mention... I haven't been to cuba, but I'd love to go!


----------



## Gangler

Have smoked a few in my day interested in getting into collecting and smoking. What are some favourites of long time smokers for me to try out?


----------



## darkninja67

Here is a bomb I got from a friend over at the Asylum and bodybuilding.com:
   

   
  He hit me pretty hard. I had smacked him with a 10 stick Tatuaje bomb.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





darkninja67 said:


> Here is a bomb I got from a friend over at the Asylum and bodybuilding.com:
> 
> 
> 
> He hit me pretty hard. I had smacked him with a 10 stick Tatuaje bomb.


 

 Lovely. Looks like the right side features a Partagas P2 and D4. And are those Monte Cristo #3s?
   
  Sweet!


----------



## darkninja67

Going to burn this today


----------



## darkninja67

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Lovely. Looks like the right side features a Partagas P2 and D4. And are those Monte Cristo #3s?
> 
> Sweet!


 


  Monte 4.
  Also pictured are a Viaje Skull and Bones, Padron Family Reserve 85th maduro, Ashton ESG, Upmann Magnum 50, Litto Gomez Chisel Puro, and a Fuente Anejo 77 Shark.


----------



## cooperpwc

I am going to be receiving a couple of these bad boys on my birthday. Montecristo "A". Individually boxed and a mere 9.3" long...!
   
  I can't wait.


----------



## music_man

anyone use a lampe berger? i like mine almost as much as smoking.


----------



## fhuang

had a good evening, head-fi style


----------



## AppleheadMay

Haven't been posting here anymore since I quite smoking filthy cigarettes, tasty cigars and relaxing pipes 6 months ago.
   
  The reason I am posting now is that I plan to sell all my (high-end, to keep it in audio terms   ) smoking gear on eBay.
  But before I do that I 'd like to give people on my favorite forum the chance to get some of the fine stuff I have.
  Everything is mint and if not you will be notified of that beforehand by pictures with detailed expalnation.
  It's all quality stuff I have but everything that gets sold here will go for easy prices since it will save me a lot of work on eBay. And I hate eBay.
  Two things that will not go for a low price though are two Limited Edition ST Dupont lighters.
   
  How do I want to do this?
  I'd prefer peoplecontacting me with what kind of items they're interested int, I'll put a semi-list below. I'll respond with detailed explanation and photos. I don't think that this should go in the FS/FT forums.
   
  What are we talking about?
  An ST Dupont Cohiba and a Mahardjah.
  A bunch of the finest Cubans and Dominicans kept and cared for in humidors. No Cubans will ship to the US, sorry.
  3  different Zino Davidoff Cigar cutters.
  2 fully equipped humidors, a big and a small one, not overly expensive.
  Various travel and pocket humidors, humidified.
  2 ashtrays, one Cohiba.
  Various small stuff that will come for free with other purchases.
  A bunch of rare cigar books.
   
  A nice wood/leather pipe rack for 14 pipes.
  Pipe holders for putting them down when smoking.
  Various fine tobaccos including Paratgas, limited editions and Davidoff.
  A special Colibri pipe lighter.
  3 Dunhill pipe tools or stampers.
  A unique unused Dunhill briar, not from the normal catalog.
  A Dunhill Churchwarden briar.
  3 used and very well cared for Davidoff briars. Used means less than 5 times.
  An unused Meerchaum.
  A used figured Meerscham.
  A used and well cared for Petersaon, green, as above.
  An unused corncob.
  An unused churchwarden clay "Hobbit" pipe.
   
  2 unused female pipes.
  2 used but well cared for pipes for free with other purchases.
  Pipe cleaning and caring gear and various other small stuff that will come free with other purchases.
  A bunch of rare pipe books.
   
   
  Hit me with your questions via PM!


----------



## CrazyRay

Hi Music Man,
  Do you have a link for the lampe berger?
  Thanks,
  Ray
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> anyone use a lampe berger? i like mine almost as much as smoking.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I have one yes, I only use the neutral filler, not the perfumed ones.
  It is said to not only eliminate odors but desinfect as well.
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> anyone use a lampe berger? i like mine almost as much as smoking.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Hi guys, got a few cigars for sale as im quiting the hobby. These cigars have all been kept in a humidor at 65% for nearly 3 years, so your getting aged cigars on the cheap  selling them in 3 packs of 15, two non Cuban packs and one cuban. Will sell the non Cubans for $40 and the cuban for $50. Pm for extra details. Cheers guys. By the way the Carlos torano cigars in these packs are a limited edition and now have nearly 5 years of age on them, and the Cubans are obviously epic now at 3 yrs aging same with the 601 blue labels  will ship cigars in airtight sealed bags. I can ship the Cubans to the US but might have to remove the bands.


----------



## liamstrain

Tempting...I've been trying to track down some of the Bolivars for years... 
   
  hmm.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Hi guys, got a few cigars for sale as im quiting the hobby. These cigars have all been kept in a humidor at 65% for nearly 3 years, so your getting aged cigars on the cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  These cigars have been sold.


----------



## kydsid

Hello cigar and headphone nuts, been a long while since I been around.  Whats new in these parts?
   
   
  Smoke em if you got em!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Wow, its been a long time since I posted.  Just smoked 4 cigars which were new to me.  The stand out was the new Oliva V Melanio, box pressed natural and delicious.  Best part is that it was free.  The shop owner's wife asked me to watch the store for a few minutes for him (we're good friends), and she rewarded me with a 13 dollar cigar.  Good weekend. 
   
  Also smoked the new My Father Flor de las Antillas and the new La Gloria Cubana.  The trade show has been good to me, especially because my favorite brick and mortar attended personally. 
   
  Cheers guys,
  Zach


----------



## Jaawa

Heya guys, it's been ages since I've actively used Head-Fi, guess I've just been very content with my 'phone rigs, so I spent a couple of years protecting my wallet 
   
  Anyhow, this summer I smoked a box of ten Bolivar Royal Coronas, one every weekend, lying in my summer cottage's hot tub, in good company 
  Those cigars were brought straight from cuba by a good friend of mine, but that's been the only cigar-hobby related event in the past year at least, my humidors are empty as it is. I'll get back to you guys when I can afford to activate this hobby again, take care and enjoy the smoke! Cheers.


----------



## midoo1990

this thread needs reviving!! smoked a Cohiba Maduro 5 yesterday. THE best cigar i have tried yet.Oily,buttery with hints of cocoa and the taste is consistent all through the end.really amazing. It cost $15 where i live.i want a box of them baad but they are utterly expensive.

  im waiting for a box of R&J short churchills.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> this thread needs reviving!! smoked a Cohiba Maduro 5 yesterday. THE best cigar i have tried yet.Oily,buttery with hints of cocoa and the taste is consistent all through the end.really amazing. It cost $15 where i live.i want a box of them baad but they are utterly expensive.
> 
> im waiting for a box of R&J short churchills.


 
   
  Nice! The Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios is a definite candidate for best cigar out there. $15 is a pretty good price.
   
  I also am a big fan of the R&J Short Churchill. In fact, I have a box of them that I am enjoying right now.


----------



## elrod-tom

Mmmm....and across the lot from where I had dinner.


----------



## midoo1990

any recommendations for a good site that ships cuban cigars internationally for good price?
  there are few ones i cant find locally.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


midoo1990 said:


> any recommendations for a good site that ships cuban cigars internationally for good price?
> there are few ones i cant find locally.


 
   
  cigarsofhabanos dot com


----------



## midoo1990

^^thanks for the link.i just went wild with my order. Got a box of 10 of Cohiba maduro5 Genious, box of 10 of padron Anneversario 1926 #6 Maduro and a box of 25 of padron 1964 Maduro corona. And yes I'm a fan of maduro)


----------



## cooperpwc

Glad to hear it. I am amazed that they suddenly are carrying Don Pepin Garcia blue labels which are one of my absolute favorite non-Cuban cigars. Before their non-Cubans were all fairly low end. I just ordered two boxes.


----------



## midoo1990

got a box of oliva serie v torpedo. My first exposure to Oliva.
  Perfect construction and burn.Quality is amazing.Beautiful.
  I like my cigar to be rich in flavour,chewy,oily with lots of smoke. 
  The oliva is peppery,long finish, a bit of a zing on the mouth,nuts and a hint of roasted coffee. Not complex which was a bit of a surprise considering the reviews i read.Medium to full and i had a nice latte with it.
  not too impressed since i smoke cubans 95% of the time and i thought this would be a cheaper alternative for my cohiba maduro 5 secretos(my all time favourite) but no.
  i will let them settle for a bit in my humidor hopefully they will improve a bit.


----------



## midoo1990

Went to my friend couple of nights ago and tried his oliva v torpedo that he had in his humidor for 7-8 months. Still the same crap to me.very dry,peppery with a distinctive burned coffee flavor.i put it down before the band point.one of the worst cigars I had flavours wise.too bad the construction and burn are excellent.
I'm definatly giving him the rest of my box.i only smoked one.


----------



## StrangeDazed

Reviving this thread...
  
 I've been really getting into cigars in the past year.  I'll have about one a week.  Sit outside, poor some liquor to sip on and enjoy a good cigar.  I don't have a favorite exactly, but I've got numerous that I love.
  
 I will say, has anyone had Gran Cantidad?  It's one of my favorites in a robusto and they are quite inexpensive.  I think you can get a box of 20 for like $45.  Great medium body that burns well and keeps the flavor to the very end.  Just giving a recommendation


----------



## cooperpwc

Thanks. You reminded me to order some cigars. Double Chateau Fuente on the way.


----------



## StrangeDazed

You're welcome.
  
 Where do head-fi'ers purchase?  Local shop, online?
  
 I've bought previously at local stores but refuse to now because that gets way to expensive.  I may buy one local in case of emergency if I'm craving a specific cigar, otherwise bestcigarprices.com and jrcigars.com are where I prefer to go.


----------



## liamstrain

Even though our local taxes are tremendous, I typically buy locally - I want to support those businesses if I can. And we have some good shops here, I always appreciate the suggestions of the proprietors.


----------



## StrangeDazed

Over the weekend I had a Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro... boy was that smooth.  It had a lighter body than I thought, and had hoped, but still had the great RyJ Reserva taste.


----------



## Monoespacio

Ok, so two classics: Belafonte's audiophile wonder and Hoyo de Monterrey's Epicure No. 2, a light flavored cigar that instantly charms the palate.


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Great cigar indeed!


----------



## Monoespacio

cooperpwc said:


> ^ Great cigar indeed!


 
  
 I'm very committed to this thread.   : )


----------



## Monoespacio

Yesterday I had a Fonseca No. 1 and it never fails to delight: a smooth cigar with a very pleasant aroma that provides a well-rounded taste.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Cracked a box of padron family reserve 44 maduro. They are beautiful sticks, really toothy and oily wrappers. I bought based on CI review saying they are medium body, not sure what their batch was like but nope, no way, these ones are full body, and I prefer medium body smokes. If anyone want's to take the 9 left for $200 let me know, they are being kept at 65% humidity in my humidor. At the moment I'm really liking the Warped Sky Flower (bottom pic, pretty happy with my photography!), I also have in my Humidor; La Hacienda, La Colmena and El Oso all from Warped as I'm digging their blends.


----------



## darkninja67

hey people
 used to post here a long time ago.

 Still smoke each week, just not as much as I used to.
  
 Had a Herrera Esteli toro last night, very good cigar.


----------

